# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ: Պատահական ծանոթություն: Քվեարկություն և քննարկում

## Վոլտերա

Քվեարկության պայմանները

        Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «Տարբերակ N. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը        Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 6 օր        Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու  նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվելու        Քվեարկության 6 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին        Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն        Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է, կարելի է քվեարկել մեկից ավելի հավանած տարբերակների օգտին, սակայն դա պետք է արվի միաժամանակ: Գրառման տեսքով քվեները չեն հաշվելու        Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել        6 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակների անունները վիրտուալ տարածքից դուրս, հիշեցման կարգով՝ ժամը չորսին, Process փաբում

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տարբերակ 1.
*Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*


Ամստերդամի կենտրոնից դուրս՝ տուրիստների աչքերից հեռու, ջրանցքներ կան, որոնց եզրին կարելի է նստել ու ոտքերն օդի մեջ օրորելով բադերի լողին հետևել՝ առանց վախենալու, որ որևէ մեկի լուսանկարի ֆոնը կփչացնես: Թերեզան, ծանոթ լինելով քաղաքի բոլոր ծակուծուկերին, ցանկանալով հեռանալ մարդկությունից և օգտվելով հազվագյուտ լավ եղանակից, հարմարվել էր մի այդպիսի ջրանցքի եզրին ու փորձում էր հաշվել, թե քանի պատահականության արդյունքում ծանոթացավ Ժակի հետ:
Եթե այդ տարի Բարսելոնայում հանգստանար, հաստատ Բրյուսելի գիտաժողովին չէր մասնակցի, այնտեղ չէր ծանոթանա Օլգայի հետ, Օլգան չէր հրավիրի Պրահայի ֆորումին: Եթե ֆորումի համար կրթաթոշակ չստանար, Ամստերդամ էլ չէր հասնի. թանկ կնստեր: Եթե Ամստերդամ չհասներ, Պրահայից շուտ կվերադառնար, այն բազմաթիվ բարդ ինքնաթիռային համակցություններն այդ օրը նրան չէին հասցնի  Պրահայի միջազգային օդանավակայան...
Այստեղ Թերեզան խճճվեց: Ինքնաթիռային համակցությունները որքա՞ն են պատահականություն կոչվում, քանի՞ հատ կարելի է հաշվել: «Օլգան ու ինքնանթիռները մեկ»,- մտածեց:
Պատահականությունների ինչ-որ բարդ համակցության արդյունքում այդ օրը Թերեզան Ամստերդամից ու Հռոմից հետո հայտնվեց Պրահա-Երևան չվերթի ելքի մոտ: Պատահականություն էր նաև այն, որ մարդախույս Թերեզան սպասասրահի մի անկյունում թաքնվելու փոխարեն հայտնվել էր ուղևորային եռուզեռի կենտրոնում: Ու պատահականություն էր, որ օդանավակայանում անվճար ինտերնետ կար: «Դեմս սիմպո տղա ա նստել»,- Ֆեյսբուքում գրել էր ընկերուհուն, հետո գլուխը բարձրացել: «Սիմպո տղան» ժպտացել էր ու անգլերեն հարցրել, թե արդյոք Երևանի օդանավակայանից կենտրոն հասնելը թանկ արժե: 
«Մարդամեջ տեղավորվելս՝ երկու»,- հաշվեց Թերեզան:
Հետո տղան նկատել էր Թերեզայի կողքին դրված գիրքը ու հարցրել, թե արդյոք դուրը գալիս է: Կունդերայի «Էության անտանելի թեթևության» ֆրանսերեն հրատարակությունն էր: Գրքում էլ Թերեզայի ու Տոմաշի ծանոթությունն էր վեց պատահականության արդյունք: Պատահականություն էր, որ Թերեզայի անունը Թերեզա էր: «Երեք,- հաշվեց,- բայց սա կապ չունի ծանոթության հետ»:
«Ժակ»,- ներկայացել էր տղան՝ ցուցադրաբար փակելով ձեռքի գիրքը. Կունդերա, էլի ֆրանսերեն, այլ գիրք: 
Պատահականություն էր, որ Ժակի անունը Տոմաշ չէր, իսկ ձեռքին էլ Կունդերայի մի ուրիշ գիրք էր, որի վերնագիրը Թերեզան ոչ մի կերպ չէր հիշում:
«Ֆրանսերե՞ն ես կարդում»,- հարցրել էր Ժակը:
Պատահականություն էր նաև, որ Թերեզան այդ ժամանակ ֆրանսերեն էր կարդում, որովհետև լեզուն վերջերս էր սովորել ինքն էլ չհասկանալով, թե ինչի համար: «Երևի որ Կունդերա կարդամ,- մտածեց Թերեզան ու մի կտոր հաց նետեց ներքևում աղաղակող բադերին,- ֆրանսերենը չորս»:
Նստեցման հերթի մեջ Թերեզան Ժակի կողքին էր կանգնել՝ ջանալով հնարավորինս երկար նրա հետ մնալ, բայց պարզվում էր՝ դրա կարիքը չկար, որովհետև հինգերորդ պատահականությունն էլ այն էր, որ Ժակի ու իր տեղերը նույն շարքում էին: Հետո պետք է ընդամենը մի ուղևորի խնդրեին՝ տեղափոխվի, որ իրար կողք հայտնվեն:
Ամրագոտին կապելուն պես Ժակն անցել էր ֆրանսերենի, իսկ Թերեզան բնավ չէր հրաժարվել զրույցը Ժակի մայրենի լեզվով շարունակելուց ու ներողություն խնդրել հոգնած գլուխը պատահաբար նրա ուսին դնելու համար:
Ընթացքում Թերեզան հասցրել էր պարզել, որ Ժակը ֆրանսիացի տուրիստ էր, գալիս էր Հայաստանը հետազոտելու: «Ինչու՞ հենց Հայաստան»,- հարցրել էր: «Աչքերս փակ մատս դրեցի քարտեզին, Հայաստան ստացվեց»,- պատասխանել էր: 
«Վեց»,- քթի տակ շշջնաց Թերեզան ու պայուսակից հանեց ժակետը, որ հագնի. ցրտում էր:
Ինքնաթիռում Ժակը քնել էր մատը գրքի էջերի մեջ պահած, իսկ Թերեզան ուշադիր զննել էր այդ ամուր ձեռքը և ուզել էր, շատ էր ուզել բռնել այն: «Հոգնած էի»,- հիշեց Թերեզան: Հիշեց, որ մինչև Պրահայի օդանավակայան հասնելը, մինչև Հռոմում մի ինքնաթիռից մյուսը վազելը մի էդպիսի արևոտ օր էլ Ամստերդամում էր անցկացրել: Հիշեց խոնավ տոթը ու շորերին կպչող տաք քրտինքը: «Տեսնես Ժակը վրայիցս հոտեր չառա՞վ»:
Զվարթնոցում Ժակը Թերեզայի համարն էր խնդրել: Մի քանի անգամ ստուգել էր, որ համոզվի՝ ճիշտ է գրանցել:
Թերեզան լավ չէր հիշում, թե քանի օր անցավ, բայց օր ու գիշեր Ժակի մասին էր մտածում: «Ո՞նց գտնեմ»: Մտքով ինչ ասես չէր անցնում. հայտնվել Երևանի ամենատուրիստական տեղերում, հսկել բոլոր հյուրանոցների ելումուտը, ֆեյսբուքում հազարավոր Ժակերի միջից գտնել այդ մեկին ու ընկերության առաջարկ ուղարկել: Հետո ինքն իրեն հանգստացրել էր. «Եթե իրեն պետք լինեմ, գետնի տակից էլ կհանի»:
Որոշ ժամանակ անց անսովոր կիրթ ու գրագետ էս-էմ-էս էր ստացել. «Սիրելի Թերեզա, քեզ գրում է Ժակը: Մենք ինքնաթիռում ենք հանդիպել: Ուրախ կլինեի քեզ նորից տեսնել»:
Պայմանավորվել էին հրապարակում: Ժակը մի քիչ ուշացել էր: «Այնքան անհամբեր էի, որ ճանապարհը շփոթեցի»,- արդարացել էր: Թերեզան նրան տարել էր հին Երևանի մնացորդները ցույց տալու: Ժակն առաջ ընկած, բերանը բաց շուրջն էր նայել, իսկ Թերեզան թաքուն հետևել էր նրան՝ միաժամանակ ամառային թեթև զգեստի վրայից թափ տալով շինարարական փոշին, երբեմն էլ կանգ առնելով ու հիանալով Ժակի՝ արևի տակ փայլող շագանակագույն գանգուրներով:
«Մաշտոցի պուրակն էր... հա, հաստատ էնտեղ էր»,- հիշեց Թերեզան: Այդ ժամանակ էր, երբ Ժակը բռնել էր ձեռքն ու ասել, որ հույս ունի՝ Մարսել կգա իր մոտ: «Այդքան արա՞գ»,- մինչև հիմա զարմանում է Թերեզան:
Հենց այդտեղ էր, որ Թերեզան պատմել էր Ամստերդամում աշխատանքի առաջարկ ստանալու ու շուտով այնտեղ տեղափոխվելու մասին, իսկ Ժակը նստել էր այն ժամանակվա դեռևս քարուքանդ Մաշտոցի պուրակի քարերից մեկին, Թերեզային ձեռքերի մեջ առել, որ այլևս երբեք բաց չթողնի:
«Այլևս երբեք,- քմծիծաղեց Թերեզան,- վեց պատահականություն»:
«Ամստերդամը հեռու չէ»,- շշնջացել էր: Այնուհետև Թերեզայի մազերը նրբորեն հեռացրել էր դեմքից ու համբուրել:
Հետո նրանք միասին Հայաստանը ոտքի տակ են տվել: Արագածի գագաթին ամառ օրով տաք շորեր են հագել, սողացել Մագիլի քարանձավում, Գյումրիում յուղոտ խինկալի կերել, այրվել Սևանում, վերադարձել Երևան ու շրջապատի բազմությանը մոռացած պարել հրապարակի շատրվանների մոտ Շառլ Ազնավուրի La Bohème-ի տակ: «Սա նշանակում է, որ դու սիրուն ես»,- Շառլի խոսքերը Թերեզայի ականջին կրկնել էր Ժակը:
«Սիրելի Թերեզա, հույս ունեմ՝ ինձ հյուր կգաս Մարսելում: Մտածում եմ քո մասին»,- գրում էր Ժակը Հայաստանից մեկնելուց հետո: «Սիրելի Ժակ, այս վիքենդին զբաղված եմ: Կփորձեմ հաջորդ շաբաթ: Համբույրներով»,- պատասխանում էր Թերեզան: Պատասխանում էր երեք ամիս շարունակ: 
«Սիրելի Թերեզա, շնորհավոր Նոր տարի: Ես Ամստերդամում եմ: Հյուրանոց Վան Գոգ, սենյակ 203: Սպասում եմ քեզ»:
«Սիրելի Ժակ, շնորհավոր Նոր տարի: Ես Հայաստանում եմ: Համբույրներով»:
«Բայց ինչու՞ Մարսել չգնացի,- ինքն իրեն հարցրեց Թերեզան,- հը՞ն, բադիկ, ինչու՞ Մարսել չգնացի,- մի կտոր էլ հաց շպրտեց ներքևում մնացած միակ բադին,- մի հիմարություն վեց պատահականության կողքին»:
Հանկարծ Թերեզան ուզեց, որ Ժակն այնտեղ լիներ՝ Ամստերդամում, որ միասին բադերին կերակրեին, միասին ոտքերն օրորեին ջրանցքի եզրին նստած, միասին հիշեին իրենց ծանոթության պատճառ դարձած վեց պատահականությունները, ուզեց, որ չլիներ մի հիմարությունը:
Անձրևի մի կաթիլ ընկավ Թերեզայի ձեռքին: Նայեց երկնքին. ամպերը կուտակվել էին: «Էխ հոլանդական եղանակ»: Տեղից վեր կացավ, վերցրեց պայուսակն ու առաջ քայլեց: Քիչ այն կողմ՝ ջրանցքի եզրին, նստած էր մի տղա, ձեռքին՝ գիրք: Անձրևը նրան էլ անհանգստացրեց, ոտքի կանգնեց, հավաքվեց, որ գնա: Ամպերի արանքից ընկնող արևի բարակ ճառագայթների տակ փայլեցին տղայի շագանակագույն գանգուրները: Նկատեց, որ Թերեզան իրեն է նայում: Փակեց ձեռքի գիրքը և ժպտաց:
-         Տոմաշ,- ներկայացավ:

----------

Alphaone (14.10.2013), Baltazar (14.10.2013), boooooooom (17.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (14.10.2013), ivy (14.10.2013), Ruby Rue (14.10.2013), Sambitbaba (14.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013), Արևանուռ (14.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տարբերակ 2.
*Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ* 


Մենք այստեղ ենք, որպեսզի ստեղծենք նոր իրականություն, որը կարող է ոգեշնչող լինել մարդկանց համար, որը սկիզբ կդնի նոր արժեհամակարգի ու նոր փոխհարաբերությունների: Որտեղ չկան ազգեր, սեռեր, տարածքներ: Սահմաններ գոյություն չունեն, եթե կա սեր, էվոլուցիա, հաղթանակ:Մենք ակամայից, գալով այս աշխարհ, ձևավորում ենք նոր միջավայր, որտեղ Տիեզերքի մի մասն է խտացած: Այդ տիեզերքի մի մասն եմ նաև ես… Ու ես ստեղծում եմ իմ մոլորակը, որտեղ էլ կտանեմ քե՜զ…

Պապիս տնկած բարդիները միշտ էլ եղել են իմ ու ընկերներիս հանգստի սիրելի վայրը: Դրանք դարձել են մանկությունից մնացած ամենատպավորիչ հուշերը: Գյուղական միջավայրը, դաշտերի հոտը, կիզիչ արևն ու քամուց խշխշացող բարդու տերևները ամբողջացնում էին ամեն օրը: Յուրաքանչյուր օր նման էր մի հեքիաթի, ամեն ինչ հիանալի էր, պարզ, վառ գույներով լի, առանց խնդրի… նա Մանկությունն էր՝ընկերս, ով մեռավ քաղաքի փոշու ու աղմուկի մեջ՝ իր հետևից թողնելով լոկ հուշեր:
Նա ժպտում էր ինձ, ձեռքս բռնել, տանում էր ինձ կյանքի փայլող արահետով: Ես ունեի ընտանիք, հարազատներ, ընկերներ: Ես ՊԱՇՏՈՒՄ էի նրանց, նրանք սիրում էին ինձ: Թվում էր՝ մեզ ոչ ոք չէր կարող բաժանել: Դիմացս՝ լույս, ետևում՝ խավար: Իսկ ճակատագիրն իմ թիկունքում էր: Նա բռնեց իմ մյուս ձեռքը և քաշեց իրեն:
Եղանակն ամպոտ էր, տեղում էր հորդառատ անձրև, գյուղի լույսերն անջատել էին, և ցերեկը գիշեր էր թվում: Հայրս տենդի մեջ էր. աշխատելիս ձեռքը մնացել էր մեքենայի տակ, արնաքամ էր եղել: Չկար կապի ոչ մի միջոց, բժիշկ չկար, մենք հուսահատ էինք: Մայրս հանգստացնում էր ինձ ու քրոջս՝ ինքն էլ չհավատալով իր խոսքերին: Ես ոչինչ չէի զգում. ժամանակն ասես կանգ էր առել, շունչս կտրվում էր: Ճակատագիրն առաջ ընկավ:

-	Ապրի՛ր այնպես, ինչես սիրտդ է թելադրում: Հասի՛ր երազանքիդ, ես քեզ հետ եմ…

Հայրս մահացավ իմ ձեռքերում: Գնաց այն մարդը, ով ամենաշատը գիտեր իմ ու իմ ցանկությունների մասին, ով օգնեց ինձ նայել իմ Ապագայի աչքերին: Մանկությունս կանգնեց: Նա ինձ  նայում էր թախծոտ ու հիասթափված աչքերով: Սակայն անձայն մոտեցավ, բռնեց ձեռքս և շարունակեց քայլել ինձ հետ: Նա այլևս այն չէր: Ճակատագիրը  չարախինդ ժպտաց,կկոցեց հրեշային աչքերն ու  նայեց ինձ:

Մենք միասին գնում էինք մթին մի արահետով: Շուրջբոլորը խավար էր, երևում էր միայն մի կարմիր կետ, որն ավելի էր վախեցնում ինձ: Ես նայում էի այդ կետին, ապա Ճակատագրին: Նա սեղմում էր ձեռքս ու ժպտում: Նա Սատանան էր,ով ինձ դեպի կործանում էր տանում:

Հորս մահից անցավ մեկ տարի: Օրեր՝ մենակ ու անորոշ, օրեր դատարկ ու անգույն: Ասում են՝Ժամանակը բուժում է բոլոր վերքերը,սակայն այն մեռավ հորս հետ,իսկ վերքերը մնացին բաց: Բութ ցավեր, որոնք խոցում էին ինձ: Իսկ ես մեծանում էի, փոխվում, անցնում դեռահասին հատուկ շրջանները, և չկար մեկն, ով կօգներ ինձ գլուխ հանել այդ խառնաշփոթից: Ես տանջվում էի հոգուս խորքում, իսկ դրսում ես ուրախ էի, վստահ, վճռական: Դպրոցական կռիվներ, ուսում, առաջին սեր, կարիերա: Սակայն ամեն ինչ այդքան հեշտ չտրվեց. հորս մահից հետո ընտանիքս սնանկացավ, դարձավ օրվա հացին կարոտ: Ես չէի հաշտվում այդ մտքի հետ, մեղադրում էի բոլորին, անգամ Աստծուն, ով, պարզվեց, միակ փրկիչը եղավ հետագայում… Մայրս, քաջ գիտակցելով իմ նպատակները, որոշեց վաճառել մեր հայրական տունը՝ ինձ անուսում ու սոված չթողնելու համար: Պատկերացնում ե՞ք՝ընտանիքս՝մայրս ու քույրս, պատրաստ էին դրսում մնալ, մենակ թե ես ուսում ստանայի: Ես ինձ խեղկատակ էի զգում: Եվ այդ օրվանից երդվեցի ինձ լինել ազնիվ իմ քայլերում: Ճակատագիրն էր՝ Նեռը, ով աչքով էր անում ինձ՝ասելով.

-	Բարև, դժբա՛խտ… Ես քո մահն եմ. արի՛ իմ ետևից: Եվ ես չէի կարող չգնալ. ոտքերս ինձ չէին ենթարկվում…



Ինչ-որ տեղ՝ վերևում, որտեղ կա կատարելություն, որտեղ ամեն ինչ անսխալական է, անբիծ, անաղարտ, ապրում է Նա, ում տվեցի իմ հոգին: Նա իմ կողքին էր, ով հետո դարձավ անհասանելի: Նա ապրում է Վերևում՝ աստվածների հետ, հեռվից ժպտում է ինձ, հմայում իր աչքերով, ապրելու ուժ տալիս: Նա իմ Մուսան է՝ Աստծո եղբայրը: Ով բարձրացավ անդունդից, կանգնեց իմ դիմաց, ժպտաց, ականջիս հավատարմության խոսքեր շշնջաց ու մտավ իմ մեջ: Նա իմ սրտում է, իմ գիտակցության մեջ: Ես չեմ կարող ապրել առանց նրա:
Իտալիայի օդանավակայանում խառնաշփոթ էր: Մարդիկ վազքի մեջ էին, շտապում էին ինչ-որ տեղ: Այդ հոսքի մեջ դժվար էր հասկանալ՝ով ում բարեկամն է: Խառնվել էին մարդկային ճակատագրեր, դեմքեր ու դեպքեր, թախիծ ու ժպիտ, լաց ու ծիծաղ: Միայն մեկն էր, ով շշմած կանգնել էր սրահի մեջտեղում: Նա զարմացած աչքերով նայում էր շուրջը՝. մի՞թե այդ ամենը իր հետ էր կատարվում: Հագին հասարակ ջինս էր, կապույտ վերնաշապիկ ու կոշիկներ: Դեմքն այլայլված էր ու թախծոտ: Դա ես էի… : Ես եկել էի հորս ընկերներից մեկի՝ Բենի մոտ: Նա, իմանալով հորս մահվան բոթը, իսկույն ևեթ համաձայնեց ինձ ընդունել իր տանը և իր ձեռքը վերցնել իմ խնամակալությունը: Նա հազիվ կլիներ 40 տարեկան, սակայն լավ խնամված երիտասարդի տեսք ուներ: Այրի էր. կինը մահացել էր ավտովթարից, և նրանք այդպես էլ չզգացին ծնող լինելու բերկրանքը: Միգուցե դա՞ էր պատճառը,որ նա որոշեց հյուրընկալել ինձ…-
-	Ալե՛ք, ո՛նց ես մեծացել… Ո՞նց անցավ ճանապարհորդությունդ:
-	Բարև ձեզ, Բե՛ն: Այո, սպասվածից հանգիստ անցավ:
-	Ես քեզ վերջին անգամ 5 տարեկանում եմ տեսել: Շատ ակտիվ երեխա էիր, շատ էիր նման հորդ … Բենը լեզուն կծեց:
Մարմնովս դող անցավ: Ցանկացա թաքցնել լցված աչքերս, բայց ապարդյուն: Բենը հասկացավ, որ լավ բան չասեց, ապա մեղմ ժպտաց, ձեռքով մաքրեց արցունքներս, գրկեց ինձ և վերցնելով իմ ճամպրուկը՝ ուղեկցեց դեպի ելքը:
Մեծ ու լայն փողոցներ, ծանրաբեռնված մայթեր, ավտոմեքենաների խլացնող ազդանշաններ, աղմոււկ, շարժում, բզզոց… Բարի գալուստ Քաղաք…
Մի քանի օրվա մեջ այնքան բան փոխվեց, որ դժվար էր ուշքի գալ: Գյուղից հետո գալ քաղաք ու ընկնել քաղաքային ռիթմի մեջ դժվար էր: Բացվեցին աչքերս: Հարուստ առօրյայով քաղաքում ես առաջին անգամ զգացի գյուղացի լինելու այդ տհաճ պիտակը: Բայց հետաքրքիր էր, տարօրինակ էր, ճակատագրական էր… Հանկարծ սարսուռ զգացի. Նեռը սեղմեց ձեռքս ու ասաց.
-	Բարի գալուստ Քաղաք, զո´հ… Ես չէի կարողանում հասկանալ՝ ինչն է ստիպում ինձ հապաղել ու կանգնել նույն տեղում: Միգուցե սա մորս ցանկությունն էր, կամ հորս վերջին բառերը: Հյուրանոցում չկարողացա աչք փակել: Քաղաքն արթնացրեց իմ ցանկությունները, որոնց մասին միայն հայրս գիտեր,այն ցանկությունները, որոնք երկար ժամանակ ներսումս լռեցրել եմ, որ ծաղրի առարկա չդառնամ: Լարվածությունը գումարվեց հորս բառերի հետ ու խոցեցին ինձ: Արդյո՞ք գնալ այդ քայլին… Բարի գալուստ Քա-ղաք… Արդեն առավոտ էր:

Կարմիր կետ… Իրականում  դրանք Դժոխքի դարպասներն էին: Մենք կանգնեցինք դրանց առջև, սակայն ես չկարողացա շրջվել ու տեսնել այդ Անծանոթին, ով ուղեկցում էր ինձ … Նա ինձ այնքան ծանոթ էր թվում: Ճակատագիրը քմծիծաղ տվեց ու սկսեց.
-	Մի՛ կարծիր, թե կարող ես պրծնել ինձնից: Է՜խ, ապուշ, դու ո՛չ առաջինն ես, ո՛չ էլ վերջինը: Դու շարքային ես: Այո, հասարակ մահկանացու, ով ընկավ իմ ծուղակը: Իսկ ես անողոք եմ նրանց հանդեպ, ովքեր կփորձեն դիմադրել: Իսկ պաշտել Աստծուն` նշանակում է դիմադրել ինձ: Նա դանդաղ բացեց դարպասները: Իսկ այժմ եկել է ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԸ, երբ դու կմտնես իմ թագավորություն:
Նա ասաց այդ խոսքերը և ոտքով հրեց ինձ դարպասներից ներս……………………
-	Արթնացի՛ր գրողը տանի, մենք ուշանում ենք: Ախ, Ալեք, դե վար կաց:
-	Դե թող մի փոքր էլ քնեմ, էլի: Մեկ է՝ չենք ուշանա:
-	Ախ, գրողի տարած, մենք արդեն ուշացել ենք… Դե վեր կաց: 
Բենը կատաղության մեջ էր: Մեզ հրավիրել էին կարևոր գործնական միջոցառման, որին ես էլ էի մասնակցում՝ որպես Բենի «մարդ» : Մենք 5 րոպեից պետք է լինեինք Բենի աշխատավայրում: Արագ կարգի բերելով ինձ՝ դուրս թռանք տնից: Այնքան արագ էր Բենը վարում մեքենան, որ քիչ էր մնում մի կնոջ վրաերթի ենթարկեր: Բարեբախտաբար, մենք ժամանակին տեղ հասանք: Բարձրացանք աստիճաններով ու մտանք մի մեծ սրահ՝ զարդարված Վերածննդի ժամանակաշրջանի նկարներով, թանկարժեք կարմիր վարագույրներով: Այստեղ այնքան շատ մարդ կար, որ մոտդ ակամայից գլխապտույտ էր առաջանում : Ես նախանձում էի Բենին: Նա այսքան մեծ շրջապատ ուներ, և ես ինձ այնտեղ ճնշված էի զգում… Աշխատողները ինչ-որ բան էին քչփչում. ասում էին, թե ոմն Ալբերտ Միշելը ուշանում է: Ես հարցրի Բենին, թե ով է այդ Ալբերտը, իսկ նա կտրուկ պատասխանեց՝ շուտով կիմանաս… Սրահի դիմաց կանգնեց սև, շքեզ մի մեքենա: Բոլորը հիացական բացականչություններ արտահայտեցին: Այդ պարոնը ներս մտավ: Նա բարձրանում է աստիճաններով, և ես ուշադիր նայում եմ նրան: Նա բարձրացավ … 


Սատանան ժպտաց:
Նա իմ Մուսան էր: Աստվածն արդեն իմ դիմաց էր: Ես նրան երկնել էի իմ երազներում, իսկ նա գոյություն ունի: Դա դուրս էր բանականությունից. դա Վերևի խարդավանքն էր: Նույն շարժումները, նույն միմիկան… Աստված իմ, նա գոյություն ունի (!!)
Նա դանդաղ մոտենում էր մեզ, և մարմնովս տհաճ դող էր անցնում: Սիրտս արագ էր բաբախում, շշմել էի: Նրան հասարակ մահանացուի դերում տեսնելը տհաճ էր, տարօրինակ : Եվ հանկարծ…
-	Ալե՞ք: Շշմե՞լ ես, ինչ է: Պարոն Միշելը քեզ հարց տվեց:
Ես մոլորված նայում եմ Ալբերտին, ու հասկանում: Իմ տեսիլքներն իրական էին: Հանկարծ սթափվեցի, և դողդոջուն ձեռքս մեկնեցի նրան:
-	Ա… Ալեք, պարո՛ն: Շատ հաճելի է: Ալբերտը անթարթ նայեց ինձ, ինչն ինձ ավելի լարեց:
-	Ալբերտ Միշել: Շատ հաճելի է: Ի՞նչ է պատահել, ինչ-որ բան այն չէ՞:
Մի կերպ զսպելով հուզմունքս՝ասացի՝ ոչ,ամեն ինչ նորմալ է:
Նա նուրբ ժպտաց ու ձեքով շոյեց գլուխս:
-	Դե լավ է: Բենն ասաց ինձ, որ դու շատ նպատակասլաց երիտասարդ ես: Նաև ասաց, որ շատ ես ցանկանում ֆիլմ նկարել, այնպես չէ՞:
Չէ,սա արդեն հնարավոր չէր հանդուրժել: Հույզերի պայթյուն,ՄՏՔԻ ՉԵՐՆՈԲԻԼ…
-	Կներե՛ք ինձ,- ասացի ես ու դուրս վազեցի սրահից: Դրսում արդեն ցուրտ էր, ամպամած: Նստած եմ քարե աստիճանների վրա, և սառած նայում եմ դիմացս: Մի՞թե այս ամենն իրական է: Մի՞թե սա խաբկանք չէ: Չէ որ ես նրան հորինել էի իմ մտքում: Նա չէր կարող իրականում գոյություն ունենալ, իսկ ես  նրան էի տվել իմ սերը, նվիրումը: Նա էր լույս տալիս ինձ մութ ժամանակ, նա էր ինձ սատար կանգնում: Մինչդեռ  նա չկար, նա օդ էր, իլյուզիա: Իսկ այժմ նա բարևեց ինձ: Նա կա… ՆԱ ԿԱ…
Ալբերտը, հասկանալով, որ ինձ հետ մի բան այն չէ, նույնպես դուրս եկավ սրահից և եկավ ինձ մոտ: Նա բռնեց ձեռքս և ասաց.
-	Ես գիտեմ քեզ հետ ինչ է եղել: Շատ եմ ցավում: Բայց պետք չի անցյալով ապրել, նայի՛ր դիմացդ, տղա՛: Սա է քո ներկան, իսկ անցյալով ապրելը քեզ կկործանի: Ինչ է, դու՞ չէիր ցանկանում աշխարհահռչակ դառնալ, հայտնի լինել: 

Ես քեզ եմ մեկնում իմ ձեռքը… Արի՛ միասին շրջենք աշխարհը, ցույց տանք բոլորին, որ դու կաս, որ ես կամ: Որ մենք կարող ենք ամեն ինչ անել:

 Նա չգիտեր այն, ինչ զգում էի ես… Ուժ չէի գտնում մեջս ասելու: 
-	Բենի պատմածն ինձ ստիպեց հիանալ քեզնով. քչերին է հաջողվում խոսքով գրավել ուշադրությունս: Իսկ ես հավատում եմ քեզ, սիրում եմ քեզ:
Մինչ նա խոսում էր,ես ուշադիր ու թաց աչքերով նայում էի նրա դեմքին: Ամեն ինչ նույնն էր, առանց փոփոխության: Այնքան հարազատ էր նա ինձ համար, այնքան աստվածային: Իմ ձեռքերը հուզմունքից քրտնել էին, իսկ նա բռնել էր դրանք ու բաց չէր թողնում: Բայց դա հաճելի էր, դրախտային էր թվում : Ես առանց վարանելու նրան հայտնեցի իմ պատրաստակամությունը միասին հանդես գալու, միասին տապալելու բոլորին: Նա իմ Մուսան է, իմ կեսը, իմ Ամեն ինչը, և ես պատրաստ էի մինչև  մահ գնալ նրա հետ: Նա գրկեց ինձ: Մենք միասին գնացինք նրա հյուրանոց՝ առանց Բենին հրաժեշտ տալու: Ես չէի զգում ոչինչ: Միայն նրան ու նրա կախարդող շունչը:

Հիվանդանոցում քար լռություն էր: Ինձ հերթական ներարկումն էին անում: Մտքերս իրար էին խառնվել, չէի զգում ոչինչ, ոչ մեկին չէի նկատում: Ես էի ու իմ հիշողությունները: Նա չկա: Չի էլ զանգել: Տեսնես՝ ինչ է մտածում հիմա, կամ հիշում է ինձ, թե ոչ… ես սխալվեցի, որ տրվեցի նրան:
Սենյակում քար լռություն էր: Ես նստած էի մահճակալին, իսկ Ալբերտը՝ բազմոցին: Չէի էլ հասցրել իրերը դասավորել, երբ նա ինձ մեկնեց գինով լի գավաթը: Նա անթարթ նայում էր ինձ, ես՝ նրան: Տարօրինակ էր, բայց հաճելի: Ես ինձ հաղթողի դերում էի զգում: Կարծես թե հասել էի իմ ուզածին: Ես ձեռք բերեցի տարիներ շարունակ փնտրածս, և այսուհետ կապրեմ նրա հետ հագեցած ու բովանդակ կյանքով:

----------

Baltazar (14.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013), Smokie (17.10.2013), Vardik! (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Նայում էր ինձ, մերթ ժպտում էր, մերթ լրջանում: Հանկարծ նկատեցի, որ նրա աչքերը թաց են… Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ էր կատարվում նրա հետ:
-	 Չմտածե՛ս,- սկսեց նա,- ես քո կողքին կլինեմ, ու անհիմն են քո այդ կասկածները: Քեզ թվում է, թե ես չե՞մ զգում այն, ինչ հիմա դու ես զգում : Սխալվում ես, իմացի՛ր, ես դավաճանողներից չեմ:
-	Ես քեզ ցանկանում եմ մի բան ասել, չգիտեմ՝ ինչպես կընդունես:
-	Լսում եմ, ասա,- ժպտալով ասաց Ալբերտը:
-	Միգուցե քեզ վրա տհասի տպավորություն թողնեմ, սակայն ես ունեմ Մուսա, ով մինչ այժմ ուղեկցում էր ինձ կյանքում: Նա հորինվածք էր, ես նրան ծնել էի իմ մտքում: Նա կատարյալ էր, առանց թերության: Նա Աստված էր, (դադար...) դա Դու էիր…

Ալբերտն անակնկալի եկավ:

-	Ահա, դու էիր… (չեմ կարողանում կառավարել ինձ): Դու էիր, ես քեզ հորինել էի, բայց դու կաս, դու գոյություն ունես: Չեմ պատկերացնում, եթե չգայի Իտալիա, միգուցե դու այդպես էլ երազանք ու ոգեղեն մնայիր: Դու անտեսանելի ուժ էիր, բայց հիմա իմ դիմաց նստած ես: Նույն աչքերը, նույն դեմը, նույն ժպիտը.. Ամենն այնքան իրական էր, ամեն ինչ այնքան անկեղծ էր: 


Ալբերտ, դու իմ Մուսան ես: Ու փակեցի աչքերս: Նա դեռ նայում էր ինձ, բայց ես զգում էի՝ նա շփոթված էր:
Դանդաղ մոտեցավ ինձ, մաքրեց արցունքներս ու գրկեց ինձ: Հողը փախավ ոտքերիս տակից:
Նա շշնջաց ականջիս.
-	Ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գնա: Կմնամ քո մեջ… ՄԻՇՏ:
Հաջորդ օրը Ալբերտը հայտնեց իր պատրաստակամությունը նկարահանվելու այն ֆիլմում, որը կցանկանայի նկարել: Ցանկանում էի նկարել համր ֆիլմ իմ մասին: Թե ինչպես եմ ինքս նայում աշխարհին, ինչպես է աշխարհս նայում ինձ: Ես արդեն հաղթող էի, քանզի ես կարտահայտեի իմ մտքերը նրա շուրթերով: Նկարահանումների ժամանակ ես ուշագնաց եղա. շատ լարված էի: Վերջ ի վերջո սա իմ առաջին քայլերն էին, և ես այդ քայլերը նրա հետ էի անում: Դա իսկական խենթություն էր, կյանքում չեմ մոռանա այն վայրկյանները, երբ նա նայում էր ինձ ու ժպտում էր, ձեռքով հասկացնում, որ անջատեի տեսախցիկը, փակում աչքը …
Ֆիլմի փակ դիտման համար Ալբերտը հրավիրեց իր ընկերներից մի քանիսին: Մինչ նրանք դիտում էին ֆիլմը, ես ուշադիր նայում էի Ալբերտի դեմքին: Նա լուռ էր, բազմիմաստ ժպտում էր, ինձ աչքով անում ու դեմքով արտահայտում հիացական նշաններ: Ընկերներն էլ հավանեցին, շնորհավորեցին ինձ, իսկ նրանցից մեկը՝ Ժանը, ժպտաց ինձ ու ասաց.
-	Քեզ մեծ ապագա է սպասում:  Ես նրա գնալուց հետո միայն իմացա, որ նա ռեժիսոր է: 
Իսկ հաջորդ օրը նամակ եկավ,որտեղ ասվում էր, որ ինձ հրավիրել են երիտասարդ ռեժիսորների ամենամյա մրցույթին, և ես նոմինացված եմ որպես «Տարվա բացահայտում»: Ալբերտը, ինչպես միշտ, լուռ նայում էր ինձ, ապա ասաց.
-	It’s you, It’s all for yoü, Everything i do… Ասաց, ու համբուրեց աչքս… :
Անօրինակ ցավ զգացի մարմնումս: Սկսեցի ինձ վատ զգալ: Այն աստիճան, որ չկարողացա ոտքի վրա մնալ: Շտապ օգնության ձայներն եմ հիշում… ու ԴԱՏԱՐԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ: Մեղմ է ասած՝ դատարկություն…
Աչքերս բացում եմ. ինձ տանում են հիվանդասենյակ, իսկ նա գալիս էր իմ ետևից՝ կարմրած աչքերով ու տնային շորերով: Ցանկանում էր ժպտալ, սակայն արցունքները խեղդում էին ժպիտը: Նա եկավ մինչև հիվանդասենյակ ու գամված մնաց դռան դիմաց: Նա ուղղակի ասաց մի բան, որը մինչ ի մահ կտանեմ հետս:
-	Աշխարհն էլ շրջվի մեր դեմ, ես քո կողքին կլինեմ:   Ու չքվեց:

Աչքերս բացում եմ հիվանդասենյակում:
Առաստաղ, դրսից սենյակ մտնող կուրացնող լույս, սպիտակ մահճակալ, սպիտակ պատեր, իսկ դիմացս նստած է Ալբերտը՝ սև հագուստով, կարմրած աչքերով ու դողացող ձեռքերով: Բայց նա ժպտում էր տարօրինակ թեթևությամբ: Այնքան երաժշտություն կար այդ լռության մեջ: Մենք լռում էինք, և դա մեզ դուր էր գալիս: Վերջապես նա խոսեց.
-	Ո՞նց ես զգում քեզ, տարվա բացահայտում:
-	Ի՞նչ:
-	Հարցնում եմ՝ ո՞նց ես, տարվա բացահայտում:
-	… Լավ, արդեն լավ: Ի՞նչ ասեց բժիշկը:
-	Դա լարվածությունից է, դու այն օրն այնքան լարված էիր, որ հանկարծակի սկսեցիր քեզ վատ զգալ: Լավ, արի՛ դրա մասին չխոսենք: Դու Իտալիայի տարվա բացահայտումն ես: Քո ֆիլմն արժանացավ այդ կոչմանը:
Սրտիցս ասես մեծ քար ընկավ: Թուլացա ու ժպտացի, իսկ նա ավելացրեց՝ Դու արժանի ես դրան: Այդ փաստը ստիպեց ինձ արագ ապաքինվել. ես այնքա՛ն բան ունեի անելու…Կարծես սիրտս հանած լինեին, ու փոխարենը դրել էին մեքենա, որը չէր զգում հոգնածություն, ծուլություն, վախ, ամոթ…
-	Ես էլ ունեի Մուսա, ով ինձ տարավ կյանքի ճանապարհով: Նա էլ էր ինձ համար Աստված, ես պաշտում էի նրան, սակայն նա թողեց ինձ: Ես մենակ մնացի կես ճամփին: Դրա համար ես հասկանում եմ քեզ… թեև ես կյանքում էլ Մուսա չեմ ունենա: Նա իմ հայրն էր: Ժամանակին նա իմ պանծանքն էր, ես հպարտ էի, որ նրա որդին եմ, սակայն հետո ես հասկացա, որ շտապել եմ: Նա սկսեց խմել, ծեծել մորս, քրոջս, հայհոյում էր, գողություն անում: Ես չէի մեղադրում նրան. նրա ուղեղն արդեն մթագնել էր, և նա էլ չգիտեր՝ինչ է անում: Ես ինքս ինձ էի մեղադրում, որ կարող էի նրան իմ կուռքը համարել: Ամեն ինչ աբսուրդի էր վերածվել…(ձայնը սկսեց դողալ) : Ես թողեցի ամեն ինչ ու եկա Իտալիա: Մեն-մենակ՝ հեռվում թողնելով դառը մանկությունս, դեմքով դեպի ապագան:
Ես լսում էի նրան՝ուշադիր նայելով աչքերին: Նա այնքան անկեղծ էր, այնքան թափանցիկ: Կարծես թե ես նրան ճանաչել եմ ամբողջ կյանքում: Ամեն անգամ նրա ձայնը լսելիս մարմնովս դող էր անցնում: Ձայն՝ շատ սպասված ու ցանկալի:
Ժամանակն արագ անցնում էր: Մենք տեղափոխվեցինք Ալբերտի տուն, շարունակեցինք աշխատել, մենք քիչ թե շատ հայտնի դարձանք, սկսեցինք փառքի ճանապարհով քայլել: Ձեռք ձեռքի տված,հանգիստ ու անշտապ: Ես երբեք չեմ մոռանա, թե ինչպես էր նա պատուհանի մոտ կանգնած ծխում,շրջում տանը հնամաշ ջինսերով ու գարեջրի շիշը ձեռքին: Չեմ մոռանա՝ ինչպես էր օգնում ինձ իմ աշխատանքում: Ես ինձ սպառված էի զգում նրա կողքին:
Գիշերն ապրելու համար էր, ոչ թե քնելու: Քնել գիշերը՝ նշանակում էր հետ մնալ իրական կյանքից: Մենք մեր գիշերները ծախսում էինք ֆիլմերի ու զրույցների վրա: Խոսում էինք ամեն ինչից՝ անկախ նրանից՝մենք գաղափար ունեինք, թե ոչ: Բայց միասին աշխարհը մի բուռ էր թվում:
***
Առողջականս գնալով վատանում էր: Սիրտս էր: Չէի հասկանում, թե ինչից կարող էր լինել: Սկզբում թաքցնում էի նրանից, բայց հետո ամեն ինչ անկառավարելի դարձավ: Դարձա անկողնային հիվանդ: Նա իմ աչքին արդեն երեքաչքանի էր թվում, հրեշային, որը մոտեցավ ինձ ու ասեց. «Ես քեզ ստում էի» : Մտքումս կառուցած դրախտը փլվեց գլխիս: Իսկ նա, վառած մոմը ձեռքին, կանգնեց իմ գլխավերևում: Բայց հետո նա դարձավ նույնը, նույն Ալբերտը, ով նստեց կողքիս ու : Ապա ժպտաց ու գնաց տնից:…
Պատուհանից այն կողմ երեկոյան լույսերով ողողված Իտալիան էր: Քաղաքը եռում էր, իսկ ես տանը պառկած էի անձայն ու անշարժ: Ինձ չէր նեղում իմ վիճակը: Ինձ հիստերիայի հասցրեց նրա չքվելը: Փաստորեն,  այսքան ժամանակ նա ստում էր ինձ, խաղում ինձ հետ: Իսկ եթե այս ամենը ՎԵՐԵՎԻ գործն է: Առաստաղը կարմրել էր: Հանկարծ մեկը փակեց աչքերս ու ասաց՝ Ժպտա, ես այստեղ եմ: Նա ցինիկ էր, ավելին, քան երբևե:
Ինձ էլի տարան հիվանդանոց: Այս անգամ ասեցին, որ ես ծանր սրտի հիվանդ եմ, ու ինձ վիրահատություն է պետք: Լույսերը վառեցին ու ինձ վիրահատարան տարան: Նա ձեռքով փակեց աչքերն ու դուրս թռավ հիվանդանոցից: Ես հասկանում էի նրան: Ո՞վ էի ես, որ նրան անհանգստություն պատճառեի: Երազիս նա եկավ: Սև շորերով էր, մի աչքը՝ կապած: Նա մոտեցավ ինձ, ժպտաց, համբուրեց աչքս ու ասաց՝ ես խաբել եմ քեզ: Ու նետվեց անդունդը: Լույսերը մարեցին, ու ես բացեցի աչքերս:
Մի քանի օրից ինձ դուրս գրեցին հիվանդանոցից: Իսկ Ալբերտը չկար: Երկար էի սպասում նրան, իսկ նա էլի չկար: Միայն համարում՝ մահճակալի վրա տեսա նրա երկտողը՝ Կներե՛ս, ես չգիտեմ՝ինձ հետ ինչ է կատարվում: Ես պիտի հասկանամ ինքս ինձ: Սպասի՛ր ինձ:
Նա թողեց ինձ: Երբ ես այնքան շատ ունեի նրա կարծիքը, երբ նա էր այն միակը, ով ուժ տվեց ինձ ապաքինվելու: Ինքնազգացողությունս էլի վատացավ: Սա, հաստատ, Սատանայի գործն էր: Չէ որ նա ինձ ասել էր դրա մասին: Մի քանի բանական վայրկյան և….
Հիվանդասենյակում ճնշող լռություն էր: Օդում դեռ զգացվում էր նրա օծանելիքի հոտը: Ամեն ինչ նրան էր հիշեցնում: Առաջին անգամ ցանկացա մոռանալ նրա մասին: Դա և՛ ճնշող էր, և՛ հաճելի: Չէի զգում ոչինչ. աչքերս բաց էին, բայց անզգայացած, թույլ: Հանկարծ նկատեցի, որ կողքս մեկը կա: Նա թեժ էր, դա կրակ էր, ծուխ ու կայծ էին վրայիս հորդում: Միաժամանակ մահվան հոտ էր փչում վրայից, գազանային ու հրեշային: Wow, Սատանան էր՝ կարմիր փառքը, իսկ մյուս կողմում զգացվում էր եթերային հանգստություն, նրբություն ու խախաղություն: Աստված: Մեկը եկել էր ինձ թաղելու, մյուսը՝ կյանք տալու համար: Սատանան խոսում էր փառքի, հարստության, փողի ու այլ վայելքների մասին.
-	Դու կարող ես լինել երազանքներիդ մարդը, կարող ես աշխարհը ոտքիդ տակ փռել, եթե միայն ցանկանաս: Եթե ցանկանում ես՝ ես քեզ կտամ քո Ալբերտին, միայն թե գաս ինձ հետ: Ինչ կարող է տալ կողքիդ ոգին, հը՞, ասա՛, ինչ… Ոչինչ չի կարող այնքան բան տալ քեզ, որքան ես: Արի՛ ինձ հետ:
Նրա ձայնն արձագանքում էր, կախարդող, աչքերը փայլում էին դժոխային կրակով: Նրա դեմքն այլանդակված էր, վախեցնող: Աստված լսեց այդ ամենը, ուղղակի ժպտաց ու ասաց.
-	Ես նրան ուղարկեցի քեզ, որ դու հասկանաս, որ դու այսքան ժամանակ ճիշտ ես եղել: Դու արժանի ես եղել դրան, ուղղակի հավատա՛ ինքդ քեզ ու քո սրտի ձայնին: Դա ես եմ, դա նա է: Աստված օրհնի՛ քեզ: Նա քոնն է, դուք անմահ եք… Միասին: Եվ ձեռքը իջեցրեց գլխիս:


Պարտված Սատանան ոչինչ չասաց, անհետացավ օդում ու պատի վրա արյան հետքեր երևացին:
Ես չէի զգում Սատանային: Ինձ միայն Աստծո շունչն էր հասու, ես նրան զգում էի ողջ մարմնով: Նրա աստվածային ուժը մեղմեց ցավերս ու հանգստություն տվեց: ԴՈՒՔ ԱՆՄԱՀ ԵՔ ՄԻԱՍԻՆ: Շատ լավ է ասված, իրոք… Ես իրավունք չունեմ մտածելու, որ իմ Մուսան դժոխքի արարած է, ու իմ իլյուզիաները Սատանայի ձեռքի գործն են: Թեև փառք էի ուզում, բայց ոչ նրա ձեռքից: Ես մերժեցի նրան, դրա համար կյանքովս եմ հատուցում: Ես կմեռնեմ, բայց հոգիս Ալբերտի հետ անմահ կմնա: Միշտ: Անկախ նրանից՝ մյուսներն ինչ կասեն: Սատանան ինձ տարավ այդ կարմիր կետը՝ իր Տուն, իր միջավայր, բայց Աստված ինձ հանեց դրանից ու դարձի բերեց: Սա է իմ Աստվածը, սա՛ եմ ես:
Արդեն հանգիստ կարող եմ մաքրել հաշիվներս կյանքիս հետ: Դուռը բացվեց, ու ներս մտավ Ալբերտը: Նա ժպտում էր անկեղծ ժպիտով: Աչքերը առաջվա պես փայլում էին, թաց էին և անմեղ միաժամանակ: Նա եկավ նստեց կողքիս, վերցրեց ձեռքս իր ափերի մեջ ու ասաց.
-Մեր հոգիներն անմահ են միասին: Անկախ նրանից՝ ես քո կողքին կլինեմ, թե ոչ: Մի օր մենք կհանդիպենք Վերևում: Հաստատ: Սպասի՛ր ինձ:
Հաշված րոպեներ, ու ես կմեռնեմ Մուսայիս գրկում: Ի՞նչը կարող էր ավելի ռոմանտիկ լինել, քան դա…
Մենք մնացինք միասին: Ես նայում եմ նրան վերևից ու հասկանում, որ իզուր չեմ ապրել, որ պարտավոր էի ապրել նրան ժպտալիս տեսնելու համար: Որ պարտավոր էի ապրել նրան տեսնելու ու զգալու համար: Ես հաղթող եմ:

----------

E-la Via (14.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013), Smokie (17.10.2013), Արևանուռ (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տարբերակ 3.
*Արտասուքե աղբյուրը* 


Ո՜նց չի սիրում այս ընդհանուր լողավազանները. պիտի բոլորի աչքի առաջ մերկանա, բոլորի հետ մտնի նույն ջուրը, մարմինը նախանձով տնտղող հայացքներն էլ չասած: Միակ լավ բանը բուժիչ պղպջակներն են, որ ծակծկում, խուտուտ են տալիս մաշկը, մարմինը ընդարմացնում: Ինքը փակում է աչքերը, մոռանում ամեն ինչ ու բոլորին:
Այստեղից դուրս կգա, կքայլի պուրակում: Կնստի հոր ծանոթ նկարչի կողքին, կզրուցի հետը, ամեն հետաքրքրվողի էլ կաբացատրի, որ նկարների մեջ գերիշխող դեղինը քաղաքին շատ պակասող արևն է: Պատկերացնելով այդ պահին նկարչի հպարտ կեցվածքը, ինքն իրեն ժպտաց:
Մեկ ժամը շատ արագ անցավ:
Սիրուն քաղաք է Ցխալտուբոն, կանա՜չ-կանա՜չ կիպարիսների մեջ: Բնակիչները սպիտակամաշկ են, գեղեցիկ: Սկզբում զարմացած էր. բոլոր կանայք սևազգեստ են ու սև գլխաշորերով: Իր ենթադրությունը, թե քաղաքը սուգի մեջ է, բարեբախտաբար հերքվեց: Ուղղակի մոդա է սև գույնը: 
Ոչ նկարիչն է իր տեղում, ոչ էլ նրա անհասկանալի դեղինով կտավները: Նստեց նստարանին:
- Գամար ջոբա:
- Բարև, զդրաստվույտե:
- Դաթո, տո իստ Դավիդ:
- Ալլա,- ակամայից ասաց անունն ու երկուսով միաժամանակ փռթկացրեցին:
- Արմյա՞նկա, ատդըխաե՞տե, յա իզ Տբիլիսի, ա գդե՞ Ռազո:
- Եվո նետու, յա իզ Երևանա, ռադիտելի նա պրոցեդուրախ, ժդու պոկա պրիդուտ, - իր նստարանին մենակ նստելը անգիր արածի նման արդարացրեց ու էլի երկուսով ծիծաղեցին: 
Բարձրահասակ, սիրուն աչք-ունքով երիտասարդ է Դաթոն: Ճանապարհաշինարար է: Ավարտել է գործերն ու մեկնելուց առաջ որոշել է հրաժեշտ տալ նկարիչ բարեկամին: Դե, քանի որ նա էլ էստեղ չի, իրեն մնում է վեր կենալ ու շարժվել դեպի հայրենի քաղաք, թե՞...
Ալլան մտովի թարգմանում էր Դաթոյի խոսքերը.
- Կուզե՞ս քայլենք մի քիչ, մեքենաս այգու մյուս կողմում է, համ էլ ինձ կճանապարհես:
Այդպես ավելի լավ կլինի, մտածեց աղջիկն ու վեր կացավ:
Քայլելով հասան ոլորապտույտ աստիճաններին ու սկսեցին իջնել:
- Արքայազնը սիրահարված էր մի գեղջկուհու: Ամեն հնարքի դիմում է, որ աղջկա սիրուն արժանանա, սակայն ապարդյուն: Աղջիկը չի սիրում ու չի սիրում նրան: Սիրուց տանջված պատանին գալիս, ծառերի տակ նստում է ու քնով անցնում: Գիշերը շատ ցուրտ է լինում: Առավոտյան պալատականները նրան գտնում են սառած: Աղջիկը լսում է լուրը, գալիս է, ու ի զարմանս ներկաների, այդ պահին տղայի աչքերից արտասուք է հորդում: Աղջիկը համտեսում է արցունքն ու սիրտը ճմլվում է: Նա հասկանում է, որ արդեն սիրում է: Պատանուն այդ վայրում էլ հողին են հանձնում: Որոշ ժամանակ անց գետնի տակից սկսում է ջուր դուրս գալ: Աղբյուրի գերբնական ուժի համբավը տարածվում է ողջ երկրով մեկ ու նրա սահմաններից դուրս: Ժամանակների միջով այն անցել ու մեզ է հասել: Ով խմում է այդ ջրից, սկսում է սիրել:
Բազալտե աստիճանները տարան մի ընդարձակ հրապարակ, ուր մշտադալար թփերի մեջ քարե ցայտաղբյուր է առանձնանում:
- Չե՞ս ուզում փորձել.
- Վախենում եմ: 
- Սիրելը վախենալի չէ:
- Շուտ է...

Ինչքա՜ն հաճելի է լռությունը: 
Ալլայի աչքերը ժպտում են, Դաթոյի ձեռքերը՝ համոզում, երկուսի շուրթերը՝ դողում...
Ժամանակն է հրաժեշտի:

----------

Baltazar (14.10.2013), E-la Via (14.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013), Vardik! (19.10.2013), Արևանուռ (14.10.2013), Նիկեա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տարբերակ 4.
*Ամիմիա*


- Ես նրանց անվանում եմ խորհրդավոր կանայք։ Այդպիսիք շատ են, դու էլ ես չէ՞ դրանցից մեկը։ 
- Ախպեր էդ ում հետ ե՞ս, – հարցնում է Վալոդը, բութ մատով քիթը փորելուց հետո ձեռքը ղեկին վերադարձնելով։
Ես հայելու մեջից նայում եմ նրա քրտնած ճակատին.
– Քեզ հետ չեմ, պատուհանը բացի՛։
Մեկուսարանից դուրս գալուց ի վեր դեմիս նստած բուժքույրը կարմիր մազափնջի տակից ինձ է նայում անթափանց դեմքով, գիտե՞ք, այն հայտնի դերասանների նման, որ բնական ռեսուրսների պահպանման ու երկրի փրկության մասին են խոսում։ Երբեք գլխի չես ընկնում դա նրանց իրոք հուզո՞ւմ է, թե չէ։ Ուղղակի պառկած ձեռնաշարժությամբ ես զբաղում, որովհետև դա ահագին լիցքաթափում է։ 
– Մի առնետ կար, բունը մութ էր..., – ասում է նա, երեք մատները դնելով հիվանդի բազկային զարկերակին, – ես ասում էի, որ պետք չի սրան ոչ մի տեղ տեղափոխել, տաս րոպեից ուշքի կգա։
– Վալոդ այսօր մենք էլ ոչ մեկի չենք փրկելու չէ՞, – սիգարետի թութունն եմ դատարկում, որ կանաչավուն բորբոս հիշեցնողը լցնեմ տեղը։ 
– Ի՞նչ իմանամ, ուստա, արդեն մթնեց։
– Ռոզի, հա՞, ասում ես, ինչպե՞ս ես այդ դժողքում հայտնվել։
– Ձեռքիդ ի՞նչ թել է, – ես ձեռքս հետ եմ քաշում, երբ նա ուզում է դիպչել։
– Հավատամք է կոչվում, երազանքի նման մի բան էլի, լամայն ու կուսակրոնները աղոթում են, որ այն կատարվի։ Ես միշտ էլ մատածել եմ, որ խելացի լինելու համար ճգնավոր պետք է դառնաս։
– Դու դրա համար Տիբեթ ես հասե՞լ։
– Ի՞նչ Տիբեթ։ Բուդդիստական տաճարներ մենակ այնտեղ չեն լինում։ Պա՛տայա։
– Ու դու մտածում ես թե այդ համընդհանուր պոռնկամոլության մթնոլորտում աղոթքը երկինք է հասնելու, եթե իհարկե դեռ աղոթում են։ 
Փակում եմ աչքերս, ու ամեն ինչ չքվում է, վերանում։ Նա էլ։ 
– Չես ուզո՞ւմ իմանաս հիվանդիդ մասին։
Սթափվում եմ սառը օդից։
– Դեմքը ծանոթ է, – ասում եմ, – բայց ինձ ավելի շատ հուզում է, թե ինչո՞ւ ենք գծային բրիգադի գործով մենք զբաղվում ու ինչո՞ւ ենք քեզ հետներս վերցրել։ Ինձ հուզում է, թե ո՞վ մի շաբաթ առաջ այգում շանս սատկացնողը։
– Ինքն է։
– Ո՞վ է ինքը...Ի՞նչ, – իրականությունը նահանջում է, ես արդեն երկու ծուխ ներս եմ քաշել։
Աչքերս փակում եմ, բացում, ծնկած եմ հիվանդի գլխի մոտ, չեմ հասկանում ե՞րբ, ինչո՞ւ եմ հայտնվել այստեղ։ Անընդհատ կրկնում եմ. 
– Այսօր ամսի 15ն է, ժամը... ժամը...
Աչքերս փակում եմ, բացում, պուրպուր հեղուկը հոսում է լանցետի ծայրից, իսկ անծանոթուհին կարմիր մազափունջը հետ տարած ծիծաղում է անհոգ։ 
Մթության մեջ սրտիս զարկերն եմ զգում միայն, վստահ չեմ կոնկրետ որտեղ, կոկորդիս մեջ երևի։ Հաջորդ ակնթարթին ես համբուրում եմ նրա կրծքերն ու լսում եմ վայրի ճիչերը, նրա մարմինը գալավում է իմ գրկում։
Աչքերս բացում եմ` մեկ սանտիմետր երկարությամբ բարակ կտրվածք, ցուցամատս մտնում է խլխլացող անցքի մեջ.
– Սեփական մատներով կհանեմ բողղազդ անասուն։ 
Աչքերս բացում եմ.
– Բոլորովին անգիտակից մարդ, – ամեն ինչ սպիտակի մեջ է նորից, – պատկերացրո՛ւ, – ասում է նա, – դու աշխատանքից հետո տուն ես գալիս, ննջասենյակից կնոջդ տնքոցներն ես լսում։ Դու դրանք ոչ մի այլ բանի հետ չես շփոթի, նա հաճախ փորձում է կեղծել դրանք անկողնում։ Թափով ներս ես մտնում ու հաջորդ տեսարանը «քո ոչնչության նոր էտապն» է։ Ֆրանսիական գամփռդ հեծնել է չորեքթաթ ծնկած կնոջդ մերկ մարմնին ու լոզոտում է նրա մեջքը, իսկ կինդ փսլնքախառը լացում է լսափողում, ինչ–որ մեկին ասելով, թե կապ է ընկել. «Օգնե՛ք, օգնե՛ք»։ Դու չես կարող քո ուզածով օգնել նրան, մենակ շանդ։ Դու մտածում ես, որ պետք է օգնել այգիներում միամիտ կռացած կանանց մեջքին ցատկող շներին` նրանք արդեն վարժված են, անտուն ու կորած շներին, որովհետև իրանց տեսնելիս հիշում ես, թե ոնց էր քո շունը դոմփում կնոջդ։
Ես արդեն մեջքի վրա եմ, «պատկերացրու»–ից հետո երևակայությունս չհերիքեց, իսկ նա անտարբեր պատմում է.
– Փորձված մեթոդ է, գդալը կամ հացի կտորը կուլ են տալիս, որ շտապի մեքենայից փախչեն։
Աչքերս բացում եմ, հիվանդի տեղը թափուր է արդեն։ Ես էլ մտածում էի թողեց։ 


– Վալո՛դ, արա՛, քաշի վերջը կանգնի, կարող է ուզում ես հաջորդին էլի մենք գնանք։
– Ուզե՜ս, չուզե՜ս, – ազդեցիկ հետույքով դիսպեչերը արհեստական ճանկերով աչքերիս առաջ թափահարում է նոր կանչի թուղթը։
Բարձրահարկի վերելակը չի աշխատում։ Աստիճաններով շնչակտուր վերև ենք նետվում։ Սայլակը հազիվ ենք քարշ տալիս, կարմրահեր օգնականս դեռ անփորձ է։ Երբ թակում եմ դուռը, նա ասում է.
– Դու դառնում ես ինձ նման, – դեմքին ոչ մի արտահայտություն։
Հաստլիկ մի ձեռք բացում է դուռը մեր առջև.
– Ո՞ւր է հիվանդը։
–Ես եմ։
Ես թղթին նայում եմ համոզվելու համար, որ ռենիմացիոն կանչ է գրանցվել։
Գերձգված այտերի մաշկը ուր որ է կճաքճքի։ Նա գլխով հետևելու նշան է անում։ Ես ապշածի նման ակամա ենթարկվում եմ։
Նա փամփլիկ ձեռքով բարձրացնում է զուգարանակոնքը ու մեջի պարունակությունը ցույց տալով, անմեղ հարցնում.
– Բժիշկ ջան, ասեք, նորմալ մարդը կարող է այսքան ք**ել...

----------

boooooooom (17.10.2013), E-la Via (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013), Skeptic (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տարբերակ 5.
*ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ  ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* 

Մի անվերջանալի ծանոթության պատմություն հիշեցի այսօր իմ անցած կյանքից, այն ժամանակներից, երբ դեռ Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի էի և աշխատում էի Սանկտ Պետերբուրգի Մեծ Դրամատիկական Թատրոնում: Պատմեցի ընկերներիս՝ լավ ծիծաղեցին, իսկ ես այդ պահին հիշեցի մեր մրցույթրը և որոշեցի փորձել ձեզ էլ ուրախացնել: Ով գիտի, միգուցէ հաջողվի՞…

Թատրոնում աշխատանքիս  տասներեք տարիների ընթացքում ահագին ընկերական շրջապատ ստեղծվեց, բայց ընկերներիցս երեքի հետ մոտ էինք առանձնապես՝ այնքան, որ արդեն ընտանիքներով էինք ընկերացել, նույնիսկ մինչև քավոր-սանիկ հարաբերություններ և այլն և այլն… Հաճախ էինք միասին ժամանակ անց կացնում. հավաքում էինք կանանց - երեխաներին և մի քանի մեքենայով դուրս էինք գնում քաղաքից՝ սունկ հավաքելու կամ ուղղակի Լենինգրադի շրջանի բազմաթիվ լճերից մեկում լողանալու: Բայց դե, եթե ճշմարիտն ասեմ, ով լողանում էր, իսկ ով՝ լինելով այդ բոլորի մեջ միակ հայը, զբաղվում էր լողանալուց հետո ավելի սաստկացած սովից արդեն համարյա գայլացած ոհմակի համար խորոված պատրաստելով… 

Անխտիր նշում էինք նաև մեր խմբի բոլոր անդամների ծննդյան օրերը: Սրանք առանձնահատուկ հանդիպումներ էին  այն առումով, որ այդ օրերին ներկա էին լինում տվյալ օրվա հերոսի նաև այն ընկերները, ում հետ նա շփվում էր թատրոնի պատերից դուրս: Ու սրանց էլ արդեն կարելի էր ընդհանուր ընկերներ համարել, քանզի մեկ տարվա մեջ ամենաքիչը երկու անգամ հանդիպում էինք և այդպես էր ոչ թե մեկ տարի:

Վյաչեսլավը թատրոնի բեմադրությունները մակետավորողն էր, ավարտել էր Գեղարվեստի Ակադեմիան և ահագին հետաքրքիր համակուրսեցիներ ուներ, որոնց հետ շատ հաճելի ժամանակ էինք անց կացնում թե նրա և թե նրա կնոջ ծննդյան օրերին: Եվ այդ համակուրսեցիների մեջ մի աղջիկ կար… 

Այստեղ հարկ է խոստովանել, որ ամբողջ կյանքումս չի եղել գոնե կարճ ժամանակաշրջան, որ հակառակ սեռի հանդեպ սիրոց ու հարգանքից բացի, որևէ այլ զգացմունք ունենամ, կամ պահ անգամ փորձած լինեմ վերևից նայել և նման բաներ…

Ախր գոնե այս աղջկա մի տեղը պակաս լիներ… կամ տգեղ լիներ… Այդ դեպքում գոնե պատճառ կունենայի ինձ արդարացնելու: Թարսի պես, շատ հրապուրիչ աղջիկ էր, հաճելի արտաքինով, միշտ ուրախ, ասող-խոսող, հումորով, ճաշակով նկարիչ… Թե ի՞նչ թունավոր մոծակ էր ինձ խայթել…

Մինչև օրս ես նրա անունը չգիտեմ… այդպես էլ չկարողացա հիշել…

Բայց եկեք, պայմանականորեն կոչենք նրան “Ն”: 

Հանդիպում ենք առաջին անգամ, Սլավան ծանոթացնում է մեզ. “Սամ, ծանոթացիր, Ն-ն է, - Ն, ծանոթացիր, Սամն է”:
Հաջորդ ծննդյան օրը դիմում եմ աղջկան: “Ես Սամն եմ, իսկ Դու՞ք…” Զարմացած մեկնում է ձեռքը. “Ն…”
Հաջորդ ծննդյան օրը. “Ես Սամն եմ…” ու, երբ դանդաղ սկսում եմ սթափվել կնոջս կճմթոցի ցավից, լսում եմ աղջկա հիասթափված ձայնը. “Ն…”

Եվ այդպես մի քանի տարի: Ի՞նչն էր դրա պատճառը… չգիտեմ: Ն-ի հետ իմ ծանոթանալը պատմում էին անեկդոտի պես ու հռհռում, իսկ ես… ամեն հերթական ծծնդյան օր շարունակում էի անկեղծորեն ծանոթանալ խեղճ Ն-ի հետ…

Վերջին ծննդյան օրը, երբ բոլորին արդեն հայտնի էր, որ մենք գնում ենք Ամերիկա, ընկերությունը հավաքվել էր ամբողջ կազմով՝ հարմար պահ էր մեզ հրաժեշտ տալու: Կնոջս հետ քիչ ուշացած եկանք՝ դե, լիքը կիսատ-պռատ անելիքներ կային երկար ճանապարհից առաջ, - բոլորն արդեն հավաքվել էին: Երբ ներս մտանք, Ն-ը վեր կացավ տեղից ու մոտեցավ մեզ: “Ես Ն-ն եմ, - ասաց: - Գոնե այս վերջին անգամ հիշիր, որ ես՝ Ն-ն եմ…”

. . . . . . . . . . . . . 

Մի քանի տարի անց, արդեն Ամերիկայից, հյուր ենք գնացել Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ, և այնպես է ստացվել, որ մեր գալուստը համընկել է Սլավայի ծննդյան օրվա հետ: Պարզ է, հավաքվեցինք կնոջս, դստերս հետ, գնացինք: Տանից դուս գալուց առաջ կինս ասում է. “Լսիր, եթե հանկարծ փորձել ես նորից ծանոթանալ Ն-ի հետ՝ ձեռքիցս չես պրծնի”:

Հասնում ենք տեղ: Ներս ենք մտնում: Միջանցքում, քանի դեռ հանվում ենք, կամաց հարցնում եմ կնոջս. “Լսիր, ու՞մ հետ չպետք է ծանոթանայի…”

Հետևից մեկը կամաց դիպչում է ուսիս. “Ինձ հետ, - ու մեկնում է ձեռքը. – Ն”…

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (14.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (15.10.2013), Mephistopheles (15.10.2013), Skeptic (14.10.2013), Smokie (15.10.2013), Արևանուռ (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տարբերակ 6.
*Կարենը*


-Մեկ րոպե, խնդրում եմ,- վերելակի դռները բացվելուն պես լսեցին աղջիկները:
Հին կահույքից առաջացած բարիկադները խանգարում էին  վերելակից դուրս գալ: Նրաց անմիջապես համակած զայրույթը փոխարինվեց ծիծաղի, երբ մետաղական դռների արանքից նկատեցին, թե ոնց է մի գնդլիկ տղա իրենից մեծ աթոռները արագ-արագ մի կողմ քաշում, որ տեղ բացի ու չխանգարի անցնողներին:
-Ներեցեք,- անցնելու համար վերջապես մի փոքր տեղ բացելով՝ ասաց նա:
-Ոչինչ, բան չկա,- ժպտալով պատասխանեցին աղջիկները ու դուրս եկան շենքից:

…
-Գև՛, ձեր շենք նոր բնակիչնե՞ր են եկել,- հարցրեց Աննան:
-Հա՛, երեկ պապան ասում էր, որ մի շիկահեր կին է իր  տղայի  ու մոր հետ  վարձով ապրելու առաջին հարկի դատարկ բնակարանում, ինքն էլ օգնել էր իրերը տեղափոխել,- պատասխանեց շենքի բակում խմբով հավաքված երեխաներից  տարիքով ու բոյով առանձնացող  Գևորգը:
-Իսկ դու տեսե՞լ ես նրանց:
-Չէ՛, բայց եկեք տան մոտ գնանք , կարող է և հանդիպենք: Համ էլ կծանոթանանք:

…
-Բարև: Մենք արդեն հանդիպել ենք: Ես Մարին եմ, կողքիս պոչավորը Աննան է: Սա Վահիկն է, Արմանը, Գևորգը ու մեր մյուս Աննան, որին առաջին Աննայից տարբերելու համար Այծիկ ենք ասում: Ուրախ ենք ծանոթանալու համար,- ասաց Մարին ու ձեռքը մեկնեց լիքոտ, կարմրաթուշ, միամիտ բարի ժպիտով տղային, որը, մի փոքր քաշվելով, սեղմեց մեկնված ձեռքը ու ներկայացավ.
-Կարեն, ես էլ եմ ուրախ:
-Կարե՛ն, այսօր երեկոյան վեցից հետո հավաքվելու ենք շենքի ներքին  բակում: Եթե ուզես, կարող ես մեզ միանալ: 
-Շնորհակալություն, անպայման կմիանամ:
-Դե առայժ:
-Առայժմ:

…
-Մեկնումեկդ քարտերը բաժանեք: Ես էսօր հավես չունեմ, - աթոռի վրա ճոճվելով՝ ասաց Վահիկն ու շրջվեց Կարենի կողմը:
- Խաղալ գիտես, չէ՞:
-Ոչ էնքան լավ:
-Ոչինչ, կսովորես… Կարեն, դու որտեղի՞ց ես:
-Մինչ այստեղ գալը երեք ամիս Մասիվում ենք ապրել:
-Իսկ Մասիվից առա՞ջ:
- Կես տարի Բանգլադեշում:
-Բա դրանի՞ց առաջ:
-Մի տարի Աբովյան քաղաքում:
-Դուք ի՞նչ է, ցիգանների նման անընդհատ տեղից տեղ եք տեղափոխվում: Կարո՞ղ է ցիգան եք, մենք էլ բանից անտեղյակ ենք:
Գևորգի խոսքի վրա բոլորը ծիծաղեցին, իսկ Կարենը միայն համեստ ժպտաց:
-Բա էստեղ ոքա՞ն ժամանակ եք մնալու:
-Էրեխե՛ք, հերի՛ք լեզուներիդ տաք, խաղի վրա կենտրոնացեք,- մեջ ընկավ Մարին՝ չթողնելով լսել Կարենի պատասխանը:

…
Մայթեզրին կանգնած Կարենի մորը մեքենա սպասելիս տեսնելով՝ Այծիկն ասաց.
-Կարենն ի՜նչ սիրուն մամա ունի, չէ՞: Տեսնես հայրն  ո՞ւր է:
-Հայր չունի,- պատասխանեց Գևորգը:
-Մահացե՞լ է,- հարցրեց Աննան:
- Չէ, պապան ասում է՝ չունի:
-Ի՞նչ ես անկապ-անկապ խոսում, Գևորգ, ո՞նց կարա նման բան լինի,- վրա բերեց Մարին: -Դու ի՞նչ է, էդպես էլ բան չսովորեցիր դպրոցում:
- Ասեցիր դպրոց՝ հիշեցի. վաղը ստուգողականի ենք, բայց մեզանից ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի արել: Գնանք պարապենք:- Բոլորին արագ ոտքի հանեց Աննան :

…
-Գև՛, բա դու ասում էիր՝ Կարենը հայր չունի: Արդեն քանի օր է տեսնում եմ, որ նրանց տանից մի մարդ է դուրս գալիս: Ինձ թվում է՝ Կարենի հայրն է,- ասաց Մարին:
-Հնարավոր չի: Ասում եմ, չէ՞,  նա հայր չունի:
-Նայի՛, Կարենն է գալիս: Հենց նրանից էլ կհարցնենք:
-Բարև ձեզ,- ասաց Կարենը:
-Գիտե՞ս՝ հենց քեզանից էլ խոսում էինք Գևորգի հետ: Կարեն,  էն բոյով տղամարդը, որն այսօր ձեր տանից էր դուրս գալիս, հայրդ է, չէ՞: 
- Ես հայր չունեմ: Այդ մարդն ընդամենը մեր… մեր ծանոթն է ,-  ասաց Կարենն ու գլուխը կախ շարունակեց ճանապարհը:
- Չէ մի, ծանոթը, - հետևից շպրտեց Գևորգը ու մենակ թողեց Մարիին:

…
-Մարի՛, ձեր այդ նոր ընկերն ինչպիսի՞ն է:
-Եսիմ, մա՛մ, շատ ամաչկոտ ու քչախոս է:
-Իսկ նրանց տանը շա՞տ եք լինում:
-Ոչ այնքան: Ինչի՞ ես հարցնում, մա՛մ:
-Հենց այնպես, բալե՛ս: Ուզում էի իմանալ ինչպիսի՞ կին է մայրը: Ձեզ լա՞վ է վերաբերվում:
-Շատ գեղեցիկ կին է: Մեզ էլ միշտ համեղ քաղցրավենիքներ է հյուրասիրում:
-Աղջի՛կս, կարծում եմ չպետք է շատ հաճախեք Կարենենց տուն: Որքան որ տեղյակ եմ, հիվանդ տատիկ ունի:  Նրան անհանգստություն կպատճառեք:
-Հանգիստ թող երեխային: Եթե մարդկանց հարմար չլինի, կզգուշացնեն: Իսկ մինչ այդ, որքան ուզում են թող լինեն իրենց ընկերոջ տանը,- խոսակցությանը միջամտեց Մարիի հայրը:

…
-Էլի դու պարտվեցիր, Կարե՛ն,- ասաց Արամը:
-Էսքան ժամանակ չես կարողանում մի խաղ սովորել: Էդքան բարդ է, հա՞,- հարցրեց  Վահիկը:
-Հերի՛ք գլուխներդ գովեք: Մոռացե՞լ եք, թե Կարենից առաջա ովքեր էին ամենից շատ պարտվում: Եթե, այո , ուրեմն, Գևո՛րգ, մի անգամ էլ բաժանի, հիշեցնենք սրանց,- տղաներին սսկացրեց Այծիկն ու ձեռքն առավ Գևորգի բաժանած քարտերը:
-Կարե՜ն, Կարենչո՜, Կրյո՜ւշիկ, ինչի՞ չես ասում ձեր  ‹‹ծանոթներից›› մեկին քեզ խաղալ սովորեցնի: Կարող ա՞ էդ ‹‹ծանոթներն›› էնքան շատ են զբաղված մամայիդ հետ, որ քեզ սովորեցնելու ժամանակ չուենեն: Կամ կարող ա՞ քեզ էս խաղն էդքան էլ հետաքրքիր չի ու  դրա փոխարեն մորդ սենյակի դռան հետևից  ուրիշ խաղեր ես նայում: Հը՞, Կարյուշիկ, ինչի՞ ես սուս մնում:
Գևորգի թունոտ շպրտած  խոսքերը վայրկենապես շիկացրեցին մթնոլորտը: Բոլորը մեկ իրար էին նայում, մեկ՝ Կարենին: Իսկ Կարենը կարմրած, բարկությունը հազիվ զսպելով՝ քարտերը  շպրտեց սեղանին ու արագ հեռացավ: Նրան հետևեց Գևորգը:

…
-Մոռացել ենք Կարենին կանչել: Արագ գնամ  ձեն տամ ու գամ:
-Քեզ նեղություն մի տուր, Այծի՛կ, ոչ թե մոռացել ենք, այլ չենք կանչել,- պատասխանեց Գևորգը:
-Իսկ կարելի է իմանալ` ինչի՞:
-Կարելի է: Պապան ասում է, որ նրա  մերը քածի մեկն է: Ու որ Կարենի հետ այլևս չպետք է շփվենք:
Մի պահ տևած քար լռությունն ընդհատեց Մարին:
-Էլի՞,  Գևո՛րգ: Հերիք չէ՞ր երեկվա արածդ: 
-Ասում եմ՝ էդպես է, ուրեմն ՝ էդպես է: Ու կանենք էնպես, ոնց պապաս է ասում:
-Ուզում ես՝ մի՛ շփվիր: Մենք կշփվենք: Կարենը մեր ընկերն է:
Սա ասելով՝ Մարին պատրաստվում էր հեռանալ, երբ լսեց.
-Արամն ու Վահիկն էլ չեն պատրաստվում շփվել հետը:
Մարին շրջվեց ու տեսավ նրանց հաստատող գլխի շարժումները:
-Աննա՛, Այծի՛կ, գնա՛նք, սրանք ինչ ուզում են, թող անեն:
Աղջիկները վազելով հեռացան՝ չլսելով, թե  ինչ էին բղավում տղաները:


…
-Ալո, Մարի՞:  Նոր  պատուհանից տեսա, թե տղերքը ոնց էին Կարենի թևերից բռնած՝ հրելով  տանում մեր թաքստոց: Ինձ թվում է՝ պետք է շուտ էնտեղ գնաս: Գևորգի մոր զանգից հետո ինձ ու Այծիկին մեր  ծնողներն արգելել են տանից դուրս գալ: Եթե դեռ ձեր տուն չի զանգել, շուտ այնտեղ գնա:
Հեռախոսը ցած դնելով՝ Մարին շտապեց դեպի թաքստոց:

…
-Չե՞ս լսում, արա՛: Ինչի՞ հարցիս չես պատասխանում: Ի՞նչ էր անում հերս երեկ ձեր տանը, հը՞, ա՛յ բոզի տղա:  Խոսա՛, արա՛, ձե՛ն հանի:
-Գևո՛րգ, էս ի՞նչ ես անում: Շուտ վերջ տուր,- բղավեց նոր ներս մտած  ու Կարենի արյունլվիկ տեսքից սարսափած Մարին:
-Սա քո խելքի բանը չի, Մարի՛: Գնա՛ էստեղից,-սևացած աչքերը Կարենից չկտրելով՝ գոռաց Գևորգը:
-Չե՛մ գնա: Հենց հիմա Կարենին բաց… Գևորգ, չանե՛ս:
-Ուրեմն սրա քած մոր պատճառով հերս մորս ծեծի, հա՞: Ուրեմն սրանց պատճառով մերս էդ օրն ընկնի, հա՞,- հարվածներ տեղալով ու չհանգստանալով՝ Գևորգն անընդհատ նույն նախադասություններն էր կրկնում, քանի դեռ ականջին չհասավ Մարիի լացակումած ձայնը, որը սպառնում էր հորը կանչել:
Գևորգը նշան արեց, որ տղաները բաց թողնեն Կարենին, մի վերջին անգամ էլ հարվածեց, կոպիտ բռնեց մուտքի առջև կանգնած Մարիի թևից ու նրան մի կողմ հրելով՝ հեռացավ:

…
-Մեկուկես ամիս,-  շշնջաց Մարին՝ հայացքով ճանապարհելով մեքենա նստող Կարենին ու նրա ընտանիքին:
Շրջվեց, որ տուն գնա, երբ աչքն ընկավ պատշգամբներին թառած կաչաղակներին:

----------

boooooooom (17.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (15.10.2013), Արևանուռ (14.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տարբերակ 7.
*Այգում*


- Այսպես լա՞վ է, - հարցրեց իր, խորը, փափուկ ձայնով: 
- Լա՞վ, - լսվեց պառկած կնոջ նվաղկոտ ձայնը, - դեռ ոչ մի անգամ այսպես չէր եղել...չդադարեցնես...
- Դժվար թե, էլի եղած կլինի - թեթևակի կասկած արտահայտեց՝ կանգ չառնելով:
- Չէ, իսկապես, ինձ թվում է հիմա ուշագնաց կլինեմ... ինչպե՞ս ես կարողանում այդքան լավ զգալ, թե ինչ է ինձ պետք ու ինչպես...
- Սովորելու վրա է, մի քիչ էլ՝ մարդուն հասկանալու:
- Երանի ժամանակը չվերջանար:
- Դեռ հինգ րոպե ունես:
- Այդքան քի՞չ: Կարո՞ղ ես մի քիչ էլ շարունակել, ես հավելյալ կվճարեմ: Էլի եմ ուզում...
- Սխալ կլինի, ես նախօրոք, ըստ մարդուն պետք եղած չափի եմ որոշում ժամանակն ու ըստ այդմ աշխատում: 
Կինն ափսոսանքի հաճույքախառը հառաչանք արձակեց:

Այդ օրն այլևս հաճախորդ չուներ: Աջ դաստակին կապած ժամացույցով ճշտեց ժամը: Արդեն կարող էր գնալ: Հանդարտ քայլերով մոտեցավ սենյակի դռանը, բացեց ու կանչեց դեպի ներս՝
- Լուիզ, այսօր վերջ, ես դուրս եմ գալիս: 
- Գա՞մ հետդ, - լսվեց ներսից:
- Չէ, մյուս անգամ, - ամեն անգամվա պատասխանը տվեց, - մեկ էլ խնդրում եմ, վաղվա հաճախորդներիս ցուցակը ճշտիր: 
- Փողի կարիք ունե՞ս, Դավ - հարցրեց Լուիզան:
- Չէ, կա մոտս: 
Սենյակից դուրս գալուց առաջ ձեռքը մեկնեց դեպի լույսի անջատիչը և քմծիծաղը դեմքին անջատեց մեղմ դեղնավուն լույսը:

Քաղաքում աշուն էր:
Ձայներն ու հոտերը նույնն էին, օդի շարժումը նույնն էր: Երբ անցնում էր հրուշակեղենի խանութի մոտով, ժպտաց իր մանկությանն ու երևի հարյուրերորդ անգամ ափսոսաց, որ էլ քաղցր չի սիրում: 
Սուպերմարկետի մոտ դիտմամբ ավտոմատ դռներին մոտիկ քայլելով անցավ, որ բացվեն-փակվեն: Ըստ ավանդույթի փորձեց հաշվել՝ բաց լինելու ընթացքում քանի տարբեր ձայն հասցրեց լսել ներսից ու քանիսն էին դրանցից սոպրանո: Սոպրանո հաշվելու օրն էր:
Պատրաստվում էր այգու մոտի փողոցը կտրել, երբ՝
- Ձեռքս կբռնե՞ք՝ միասին անցնենք փողոցը:
Ամենաշատը տասներկու տարեկան կլիներ: 
- Որ մտքովդ անցել է, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ մերժել, - ձեռքը մեկնեց փոքրիկ աղջկան:
Փողոցն անցնելուց հետո դանդաղ քայլեցին դեպի այգի: Մուտքի մոտ, իր սպասածից ավելի ջերմ հրաժեշտից հետո, Բելլան գնաց ջութակի դասի՝ անկարող լինելով ընդունել քաղցր չսիրելու փաստը և Դավիթի ձեռքում թողնելով իր մոտ եղած երկու Սնիկերսներից մեկը:
Իր սիրած նստարանն ազատ էր, ինչպես գրեթե միշտ այս վերջերս: Փաստ, որ զարմացնում էր Դավիթին… ախր այնքան լավ տեղում էր գտնվում: Հսկա կաղնու տակ, փոքրիկ արհեստական լճակին շատ մոտ: 
Դեռ հեռվից լսեց նրանց: Նավակի մեջ նստած խոսում էին՝ դեպի բետոնե ափը մոտենալով: Տղան փոքր-ինչ շնչակտուր էր: Պետք է որ դժվար լիներ՝ համ թիավարել, համ խոսել:
- Ինձ բերել նստեցրել ես էս քնձռոտ փայտի կտորի մեջ, որ ասես, որ թողնո՞ւմ ես ինձ, լավ չե՞ս դու: Ավելի շուտ չէիր կարո՞ղ ասել: Գիտես՝ չեմ սիրում ջրի վրա լինել:
- Ցածր խոսիր, խնդրում եմ: Ուզում էի, որ ասելուցս հետո անմիջապես վեր չկենայիր ու փախչեիր, ինչպես միշտ ես անում, հենց քեզ դուր չեկող բան ես լսում... ուզում էի ճանապարհ չունենայիր: Ուզում եմ բացատրել:
- Բացատրիր բայց ափից ուղղությունդ չփոխես: Լսում եմ: Արագ քշիր:
- Թիավարիր նկատի, ունեիր...
- Նյարդերիս հետ խաղալու շատ վատ ժամանակ ես ընտրել:
- Ես էլ քեզ չեմ սիրում, Սյուզ: Ու էլ չեմ կարողանում ձևացնել, որ սիրում եմ:
- Ես էդպես էլ գիտեի: 
- Ո՞ր պահը:
- Ուրիշը կա: Ո՞վ է: էն հետդ աշխատող անդուրը, չէ՞: Ինքն է՞...
- Սյուզ, միջին վիճակագրական մի եղիր, խնդրում եմ... չկա ոչ ոք, պարզապես դու էլ այլևս չկաս: Ինչքան կարող էի՝ պահեցի, ապրեցրի զգացմունքը, զգացմունքի ստվերը.... չէի ուզում վիրավորել, սիրտդ կոտրել: Բայց էլ չեմ կարող, ներիր...
- Երբվանի՞ց:
- Առաջին անգամ մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ եմ հասկացել: Սրճարանում նստած էինք երկուսով, դու շատ սիրուն էիր էդ օրը... սպիտակ զգեստով, մազերիդ մեջ սպիտակ ժապավեն կար... ու ես ինձ բռնացրի նրա վրա, որ մտածում եմ՝ տեսնես ինչու է մատուցողը րոպեն մեկ կզակը քորում: Հետո սկսեցի ենթադրություններ անել, որ երևի սափրվելու փրփուրը կամ ածելին անորակ են, ու այդ մասի մաշկը գրգռվել է՝ առավել նուրբ լինելու պատճառով:
- Ե՞վ:
- Ե՞վ... Սյուզ, առաջ ես չէի կարողանա աչքս քեզնից վայրկյան անգամ կտրել ու մատուցողին չէի նկատի՝ մինչև սուրճը սեղանին դնելու փոխարեն վրաս չլցներ:
- Վայ, շնորհակալ եմ: Եվ ինչո՞ւ էլ չես սիրում: Ի՞նչ եմ արել: 
- Չգիտեմ Սյուզ, ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չես արել, - տղան ասաց՝ փոքր-ինչ տատանվելուց հետո:
Նավակը խուլ դմփոցով դիպավ բետոնե ափին:
- Ափսոս, պետք է արած լինեի:
Աղջիկը կանգնեց, բավականին լավ պահելով հավասարակշռությունը, ոտքը դրեց ափին ու առանց հետ նայելու՝ արագ քայլեց դեպի այգու ելքը:
 Տղան նույնպես դուրս եկավ նավակից ու գլուխը կախ քայլեց դեպի ամենամոտիկ նստարանը:

Դավիթը սպասում էր` շուրթերին հազիվ որսալի ժպիտ: Զգում էր. խոսելու է:
– Այդ Սնիկերսն ուտելո՞ւ եք, - երկար սպասելու կարիք չեղավ:
- Ես քաղցր չեմ ուտում, - ասաց՝ շոկոլադի սալիկը մեկնելով տղային:
- Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ...
- Բելլան տվեց: Իր ամենասիրելի գրողը Խաժակ Գյուլնազարյանն է, ամենասիրելի միրգը՝ թթու սալորը ու ամենաշատը երազում է Նոր Զելանդիայի կղզիներից մեկի՝ անունը մոռացա, հեքիաթային քարանձավները տեսնել: 
Տղան շոկոլադը դանդաղ ուտելով նայում էր:
- Եվ նա ինձ խնդրեց՝ ես իր ձեռքը բռնեմ, չասաց՝ եկեք օգնեմ ձեզ: 
- Պարզ է, - ասաց տղան՝ ասես վերջին ասածն ամեն ինչ իր տեղը գցեց:
Լռեցին մի քիչ՝ յուրաքանչյուրն իր մտքերով:
- Օգնե՞ց, - քիչ անց հարցրեց Դավիթը՝ Սնիկերսի թղթի ճռճռոցը լսելով: 
- Վատ չէր... Սերոբ, - անսպասելի ներկայացավ:
Դավիթն անսխալ գտավ մեկնած ձեռքն ու իր հերթին ներկայանալով սեղմեց այն՝ սովորականից փոքր-ինչ երկար պահելով իր ափում: 
- Լավ անուն ունես... փաստորեն Սյուզին քեզ կրճատ դիմելիս ասում եր՝ Սեր:
Սերոբը զարմանքը չթաքցրեց: 
- Բարձր էիք խոսում, մանավանդ Սյուզին: Ջրի մակերեսն էլ հիանալի արտացոլիչ է ձայնի համար: Որ խնդրեմ՝ ինձ կասե՞ս՝ ինչու դադարեցիր սիրել: Իրեն չուզեցիր ասել...
Տղան ոտքից գլուխ չափեց Դավիթին: 
- Հորոսկոպով չէինք բռնում իրար: 
- Կարո՞ղ եմ ենթադրել, որ ջրային նշան չի:
Ծիծաղեցին: 
- Որպես կին դադարեց ինձ ձգել, չէի ուզում էլ իրեն, - Սերոբը դանդաղ ասաց՝ կարծես բարձրաձայն մտածելով, նորից ու նորից ճշտելով ու վերահաստատելով ինքն իր համար այդ փաստը: 
- Իսկ մտածե՞լ ես՝ ինչու:
- Չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ:
- Թույլ կտա՞ս վարկած հայտնել: 
- Ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ նման անձնական հարցում մերժել մի մարդու, ով ինձ շոկոլադ տվեց: 
Դավիթն անտեսեց հեգնանքը:
- Քո ձեռքերը տաք են, համարյա միշտ, անգամ ձմռան ցրտին: Ժողովրդական ասած՝ արյունդ մեջդ եռում է: Ձայնդ կրծքային է, խորը, վատ թաքցրած կրքոտություն կա մեջը, համենայն դեպս՝ իմ ականջին... Սյուզին քեզ թողնո՞ւմ էր մարդկանց մեջ գրկել, համբուրել իրեն:
- Ոչ... նեղվում էր: 
- Իսկ երբ մենա՞կ էիք:
Սերոբն անհանգիստ շարժվեց նստած տեղում:
- Ներիր... երևի չափն անցնում եմ...
- Մենակ լինելու առիթ հազվադեպ էր լինում, - Սերոբը ձեռքը թափ տվեց: 
- Իսկ իր՝ քեզ հրելը թուլացնո՞ւմ էր կրակը, թե՞ ավելի էր ձգում դեպի Սյուզին:
- Սկզբում մեկը, հետո մյուսը:
- Ռիսկի դիմե՞մ և ճիշտ դասավորությունը գուշակեմ:
Սերոբը, հայացքը լճակին, մտածում էր:
- Իսկապե՞ս դա է պատճառը, - հարցրեց: 
Դավիթը կռացավ և վերցրեց քամու պոկած դեղնավուն տերևը, որ իր դեմքի մոտով օրորվելով ընկել էր սառը գետնին, իր ոտքերի մոտ:
- Իհարկե ոչ, Սերոբ, ես ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ իմանալ՝ որն է պատճառը: Քո կյանքն է, քո սերը, քո Սյուզին: Լավ, վերջինն արդեն քոնը չի... Ես կարող եմ միայն անտակտ ձևով քիթս խոթել քո գործերի մեջ և «խելոք-խելոք» անհիմն ենթադրություններ անել: Մեկ էլ քեզ պրոֆեսիոնալ մերսում առաջարկել: Համառ կարծիք է պտտվում, որ այդ երկու բանը լավ եմ անում:
Սերոբը նայեց Դավիթի ձեռքերին, որոնցում դեռ հանգչում էր աշնան տերևը, հայացքը դարձրեց բետոնե ափի մոտի նավակին, որի մեջ արդեն ուրիշ զույգ էր տեղավորվում, հազիվ իրեն զսպեց, որ աչքով չտա նավակի միջից իրեն ծիկրակող աղջկան՝ մինչ տղան թիերն էր ձեռքը վերցնում, և ցածրաձայն ասաց.
- Չլացեց, մի կաթիլ անգամ չլացեց:
- Լացեց, պարզապես բավականաչափ հեռու գնալուց հետո սկսեց, որ դու չլսես: 
Սերոբը նայեց Սյուզիի գնացած ուղղությամբ, ասես դեռ կարող էր ինչ-որ բան լսել, եթե շատ ուզեր, վեր կացավ, շոկոլադի թուղթը նետեց մոտակա աղբարկղի մեջ ու վերադարձավ Դավիթի մոտ:
- Արի գնանք մի բան խմենք: Մի փողոց այն կողմ լավ տեղ կա, շատ համով գլինտվեյն են սարքում: Իսկական գերմանական ձևով:
- Գլինտվե՞յն... հմմ... օձի լեզու ունես, Սերոբ: 
Դավիթը տերևը խնամքով դրեց նստարանին, վերցրեց կողքին հենած երկարուկ ձեռնափայտը և կանգնեց: 
- Բայց ես եմ հյուրասիրում, - ասաց:
Սերոբը նայեց տերևին, տեսավ նստարանին գրվածը, ճիշտ այնտեղ, ուր քիչ առաջ նստած էր Դավիթը և մտքում հայհոյեց երկոտանի անասունին, ով թողել էր սույն «ստեղծագործությունը»:
- Փողոցն անցնելիս թևս կբռնե՞ս՝ - դիմեց Դավիթին:
Դավիթի ժպիտը Սերոբի ձեռքերի պես տաք էր:

----------

boooooooom (18.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (14.10.2013), LisBeth (14.10.2013), Skeptic (14.10.2013), Smokie (17.10.2013), Արէա (15.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Տարբերակ 8.
*Հին ընկերը*


Կիսահարբած թառել էինք բազիրքին ու իններորդ հարկի վեհությունից նայում էինք ոտքերի տակ փռված քաղաքին:
- Մեկնումեկս կընկնի:
- Հրե՞մ:
Աննորմալ բարձր ծիծաղելու պատճառով նկատողություն ստացանք հարևան պատշգամբում ծխող տատիկից: Ավելի բարձր ու ավելի լպիրշ ծիծաղեցինք: Ուրիշ ժամանակ բարեկիրթ ու բարի մարդիկ էինք, էս անգամ տաս տարի իրար չտեսնելուց հետո ուղղակի հանդիպել էինք փողոցում, իրար ժպտացել, ծանոթացել, մի քանի րոպե տևած մշուշոտ կասկածներից հետո իրար վերագտել:
- Գիտե՞ս, որ քո մասին տանեցիներին պատմում էի, մտածում էին երևակայական ըներ ես, էդպես էլ ախր չհաջողվեց ծանոթացնել:
- Հիհի, իսկ ես քո մասին ոչ էլ պատմում էի, բայց որ պատմեի, նույնն էին մտածելու:
Նորից ծիծաղեցինք, հազիվ ինձ պահեց, որ վար չընկնեմ: Կիսահարբած վիճակի սթափ կեսը երկուսիս էլ վար իջեցրեց պատշգամբ:
- Անդաստիարակներ, - ասաց տատիկը, վար ներեց ծխախոտն ու ներս անցավ:
Հաջորդ օրը մերոնց ոգևորված պատմեցի:
- Արդեն մե՞ծ չես երևակայական ընկերների համար:
- Ինքը երևակայական չի:
Հեռախոսը սառն ու ռոբոտային ասում էր, որ նման համար գոյություն չունի: Սպասում էի, որ ինքը կզանգի, ապարդյուն: Իներորդ հարկի բնակարանի դուռը փակ էր: Հանկարծ դիմացի դռնից դուրս եկավ երեկվա տատիկը:
- Հիշո՞ւմ եք, երեկ իմ հետ մի մարդ կար, էստեղ, պատշգամբում:
- Էն անդաստիարա՞կը:
Որախացա, փաթաթվեցի շփոթված պառավին ու աննորմալ արագությամբ աստիճաններով վար սլացա, բնականաբար, միանգամից մի քանի աստիճան ցատկելով: Ուրեմն նա գոյություն ուներ, ուրեմն կզանգի: Չզանգեց: Հիմա մտածում եմ. գուցե տատիին էլ էի ես հորինել:

----------

Baltazar (14.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (14.10.2013), ivy (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Skeptic (14.10.2013), Smokie (14.10.2013), Արամ (15.10.2013), Արևանուռ (14.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

2 տարբերակը ես ինչ երկար ա

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ձեզ հաճելի քննարկումներ


բարև Չուկ… Չուկը քիչ էր հիմա էլ դու սկսեցի՞ր…

----------

Վոլտերա (14.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 2 տարբերակը ես ինչ երկար ա


տեսնես ո՞վ ա Գրել…

----------


## ivy

Ինձ մենակ առաջին տարբերակը դուր եկավ։
6-րդի հեղինակը շատ արագ ա գրել, ու ահագին տուժել ա գործը դրանից։
7-րդ տարբերակն էլ շատ «ձևական» ու արհեստական էր, չհավատացի։
Մնացածները շատ չտպավորվեցին։

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Ամպ (14.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ժողովորդ, ութերորդ տարբերակ է ավելացել: Հեղինակ ջան կներես անուշադրությանս համար

----------


## ivy

Էս 8-րդ տարբերակը որտեղի՞ց հայտնվեց, էն էլ՝ իմ քվեարկելուց հետո  :Think: 

Լավն էր  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս 8-րդ տարբերակը որտեղի՞ց հայտնվեց, էն էլ՝ իմ քվեարկելուց հետո 
> 
> Լավն էր


ինչի էս վռազ վռազ քվեարկել, էն էլ հենց էդ տարբերակի օգտին  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> ինչի էս վռազ վռազ քվեարկել, էն էլ հենց էդ տարբերակի օգտին


Քանի կոմպ կա ձեռիս տակ, կարդացի, քվեարկեցի, որ վերջինը շուտ դրած լինեին, դրան էլ կքվեարկեի  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> տեսնես ո՞վ ա Գրել…


Սամը... Քլայն, առաջի նախադասությունն եմ կարդացել հլը որ...

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մտածում եմ` հատ-հատ անդրադառնամ սաղ գործերին, թե ներվ չկա  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի կոմպ կա ձեռիս տակ, կարդացի, քվեարկեցի, որ վերջինը շուտ դրած լինեին, դրան էլ կքվեարկեի


Կարող եմ քանի դեռ ուրիշ քվեարկած չկա, հարցումը զրոյացնեմ, նորից քվեարկես  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (14.10.2013), Վոլտերա (14.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Չուկը չի՞ կարող քվե ավելացնել կամ զրոյացնել իմ քվեն, նորից քվեարկեմ, սրտիս դարդ չլինի:

----------


## LisBeth

> Մտածում եմ` հատ-հատ անդրադառնամ սաղ գործերին, թե ներվ չկա


անդրադարձի, առաջինից սկսած

----------


## Chuk

> Կարող եմ քանի դեռ ուրիշ քվեարկած չկա, հարցումը զրոյացնեմ, նորից քվեարկես


Խաբեցի, չեմ կարող  :Sad: 
Բայց քանի որ ստեղ կազմակերպչական խնդիր կար, առաջարկում եմ, որ եթե իսկապես դրա օգտին քվեարկելու էիր, էդ մի ձեն ավելը հաշվվի  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (14.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Հա, հաշվեք  :Smile: 
Կամ նոր քվեարկություն բացեք, էս թեման տեղափոխեք էնտեղ, սա ջնջեք  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, առաջին տարբերակը հաղթում ա… 100% ձեն ունի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> անդրադարձի, առաջինից սկսած


երկրորդից եմ սկսել կարդալ, ասեցի տեսնեմ` էդ ինչու՞ չի կարդացվում: լիքը բան ունեմ էս գործի մասին ասելու, բայց ամաչում եմ բարձրաձայնել

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), impression (15.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Թող ութերորդ տարբերակի հեղինակն ինքն իրեն քվեարկի ու դա կհաշվենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թող ութերորդ տարբերակի հեղինակն ինքն իրեն քվեարկի ու դա կհաշվենք:


բայց դա ինքնաբացահայտում չի՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, հաշվեք 
> Կամ նոր քվեարկություն բացեք, էս թեման տեղափոխեք էնտեղ, սա ջնջեք


Մի ձեն քո կողմից ավելացրեցի էդ տարբերակի օգտին, ուղղակի տակը չի երևա, որ դու ես քվեարկողը:

Հարցումը զրոյացնել ու նորից սկսել էլ կարող էի, բայց թե՛ էդ դեպքում, թե՛ քո առաջարկած դեպքում հարցումի վերջնաժամկետն էր փոխվելու ու 19:55-ի փոխարեն ավարտվելու էն ժամին, որին նորը կբացեի կամ կթարմացնեի:

----------

ivy (14.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Թող ութերորդ տարբերակի հեղինակն ինքն իրեն քվեարկի ու դա կհաշվենք:


տենց կջոկենք ինքը ով ա, յանիմ չենք ջոկել  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> երկրորդից եմ սկսել կարդալ, ասեցի տեսնեմ` էդ ինչու՞ չի կարդացվում: լիքը բան ունեմ էս գործի մասին ասելու, բայց ամաչում եմ բարձրաձայնել


մի ամաչի, ասա, գոնե ստիմուլ կլնի կկարդամ

----------


## ivy

Դե թող բոլորն իմանան՝ էն վերջին տարբերակի ձայնը որ չի երևում, թե ով ա տվել, էդ ես եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (14.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ մենակ առաջին տարբերակը դուր եկավ։
> 6-րդի հեղինակը շատ արագ ա գրել, ու ահագին տուժել ա գործը դրանից։
> *7-րդ տարբերակն* էլ շատ «ձևական» ու արհեստական էր, չհավատացի։
> Մնացածները շատ չտպավորվեցին։


մտահաղացումը լավն ա, հեշտ ա կարդացվում ու կատարումն էլ բարձր մակարդակի վրայա, սկիզբը գրավում ա, ընթացքը տանում հերոսի հետ, առանց ավելորդ նկարագրությունների, մանրամասնության, չգիտեմ ինձ որ դու էկավ, Մեֆին կհրավիրեի որ վերլուծի էս տարբերակը, բայց ռիսկ չեմ անում, կարող ա հեղինակին դա պետք չլինի

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 1.
> *Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*


Բյուր, խնդրում եմ, էս դու եղիր, ոչինչ, որ էլի զակատանման ա  :LOL:  Լավն էր  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (14.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Էսի հո լրիվ բաց մրցույթ ա, եթե ես գուշակելուց լավ եմ

----------

Alphaone (14.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

> մտահաղացումը լավն ա, հեշտ ա կարդացվում ու կատարումն էլ բարձր մակարդակի վրայա, սկիզբը գրավում ա, ընթացքը տանում հերոսի հետ, առանց ավելորդ նկարագրությունների, մանրամասնության, չգիտեմ ինձ որ դու էկավ, Մեֆին կհրավիրեի որ վերլուծի էս տարբերակը, բայց ռիսկ չեմ անում, կարող ա հեղինակին դա պետք չլինի


Դու կարո՞ղ ես հավատալ էդ բոլոր խոսակցություններին ու իրադարձություններին, ես չհավատացի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

էս երկրորդը չի պրծնում  :Cray:  ու սա դեռ Պրոցեսու՞մ էլ պիտի լսենք

----------


## ivy

> Բյուր, խնդրում եմ, էս դու եղիր, ոչինչ, որ էլի զակատանման ա  Լավն էր


Դժվար Բյուրը լինի, հատկապես առաջին տողին աչք ծակող Ամստերդամը հեչ իր օգտին չի խոսում  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (14.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Դժվար Բյուրը լինի, հատկապես առաջին տողին աչք ծակող Ամստերդամը հեչ իր օգտին չի խոսում


Էս գրառման տակ մոռացա քանդվող սմայլիկ դնել  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), E-la Via (14.10.2013), LisBeth (14.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Տարբերակ 4.
> *Ամիմիա*


Կարդացածիցս բան չհասկացա: Հեղինակ ջան, երկրորդ, երրորդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո էլ, որ չհասկանամ, լուսավորի էլի: Էնքան եմ ուզում հասկանամ:

----------

Smokie (17.10.2013), Արէա (14.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, որոշեցի արտահայտվել: Հեսա երկրորդը բզիկ-բզիկ եմ անելու: Նեղանալ-մեղանալ չկա:

*Ճանապարհ մահից առաջ* 

Այ Սամ Քլայն ջան, որ նախորդ մրցույթին էդքան քլնգեցին գործդ, ասեցին` չի կարդացվում, երկար ա, դու ո՞նց ես ռիսկ արել էլի էդ երկարության գործ ուղարկել: Տեսնես սաղ ակումբցիներն ինձ նման բարի կգտնվե՞ն, որ զոռով մինչև վերջ կարդան:

Կամ որ ասում եմ` ակումբցիները սիրում են լացացնող գործեր, ինչու՞ ես դա բառացի հասկացել ու սաղի աչքերը պարբերաբար թացացնում ես: Քո կարծիքով դա լացացնո՞ղ ա: Եսի՞մ այսինքն, կարող ա էս գործից որոշ ակումբցիներ լացեն:

Ամեն դեպքում, պատմվածքի լավ կողմերից էին պարզ ու հասկանալի, կարճ նախադասությունները: Հիմա անցնենք վատ կողմերին...

Տխուր ա, որ ամեն նորեկի համար սա պետք ա կրկնել, բայց դե... Սամ ջան, ախր չի կարելի գրել մի տեղի, մարդու, երևույթի կամ մեկ այլ բանի մասին, որը լավ չես ուսումնասիրել: Իտալիայի օդանավակայանը ո՞րս էր: Իտալիայում գիտե՞ս քանի օդանավակայան կա: Ո՞ր մեկում իջավ հեղինակը: Ո՞ր քաղաքում էր ապրում: Պատուհանից դուրս Իտալիան չի, Իտալիայի կոնկրետ քաղաք ա, էդ կոնկրետ քաղաքի կոնկրետ փողոց: 

Կամ դու երբևէ լսե՞լ ես իտալական անուններ: Ըստ քեզ, հերոսներդ իտալական անուններ ունեի՞ն, թե՞ ընդհանրապես իտալացի չէին: Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ գործ ունեին Իտալիայում: Էդ անգլերեն նախադասություններն ու՞մ էին պետք: 

Բա էդ մեծատառերդ: Ախր ինչու՞ ես բոլոր վերացական գոյականները մեծատառերով գրել: Որ փոքրատառ լիներ, ճակատագիրը ճակատագիր չէ՞ր լինի, մահն էլ մա՞հ: Ախր էդ մեծատառերը խանգարում են ահավոր:

Ու ընդհանրապես, Ալեքը վկա, էս գործն ինձ Դորիանի Սատանան մայրամուտին պատմվածքը հիշեցրեց: Ուղղակի էստեղ հոմոսեքսուալիզմն էդքան բացահայտ չէր:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (14.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու կարո՞ղ ես հավատալ էդ բոլոր խոսակցություններին ու իրադարձություններին, ես չհավատացի:


էստեղ իրականության խնդիրը չի Այվ, եթե վավերագրություն լիներ, խնդրեմ, դեմ չեմ, կասկածներդ տեղին կլինեին։ Կարող ա սիտուացիան արհեստական թվա քեզ, բայց ինքը ճիշտ ա կատարված, խոսակցությունները պատմելու համար են, ու նման ձևը մի առավելություն ունի, տեքտը հոծ չի։

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

Խմբագրված.

Հա, Ճանապարհի հեղինակը ես եմ: Նույն տեքստը փոքրատառով չգրելու համար կարճ: Առաջինն էն, ինչը լրիվ surprise էր:

1. Հոմոսեքսուալիզմ չկա: Նման ռեակցիա սպասում էի, բայց նման բան չկա: Պատմության իմաստը լրիվ այլ է: Մի փորձեք ուղիղ հասկանալ, մանավանդ այս պատմությունը: 
2. Բանասիրությանն ու աշխարհագրությանը ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում: Անուններ, տեղանք և այլն զուտ տարածականություն ցույց տալու համարա: Հայկական միջավայրին բնորոշ գրեի միգուցե ավելի փչանար գրածս:
3. ես չեմ գրում փաստ արձանագրելու համար: Ես գրում եմ էմոցիա ու պատկեր տալու համար:Հիմնականում դրանք...


Փաս.

----------

Վոլտերա (14.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Հին ընկերը*

Գործի առավելություններից էր, որ կարճ էր: Դրա համար արխային երկու անգամ կարդացի: Առայժմ չեմ փորձում կռահել, թե ով է հեղինակը, բայց որ արագ-արագ է գրել, Մարիի` գործերը տեղադրելու պահին, փորձել հասցնել, դա կասկածից դուրս է: Լիքը տառեր են թռած, անմշակ է: Միտքն ընդհանուր լավն էր, ծխող տատիկը դեմքություն: Բայց հետո էլ հիշեցի մրցույթի թեման ու սկսեցի մտածել` էս գործն ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Դեռ կմտածեմ` քվեարկեմ, թե չէ: Բայց դժվար...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԴԵ ՔԱՆԻ ՈՐ ԱՐԴԵՆ ԵՐԿՈՒ ՀՈԳԻ ԳՈՒՇԱԿԵԼ ԵՆ,  ՈՐ ԴԱ ԵՍ ԵՄ, ՄԻ ԵՐԿՈՒ ԲԱՆ ԷԼ ԵՍ ԱՍԵՄ:
> 
> ՀԱ ՃԱՆԱՊԱՐՀԻ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿԸ ԵՍ ԵՄ: 
> ՄԻՋԻՆ ԻՆՏԵԼԵԿՏԻ ՄԱՐԴԸ Ի ԴԵՄՍ ԻՄ ԴԱՍԸՆԿԵՐՆԵՐԻՑ ՄԵԿԻ ՆՈՒՅՆ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆ ԱՐՏԱՀԱՅՏԵՑ ՈՒՂՂԱԿԻ ԱՎԵԼԻ ԿՈՊԻՏ: ՄԻՆՉԴԵՌ ՀՈՄՈՍԵՔՍՈՒԱԼԻԶՄ ՍՏԵՂ ՉԿԱ: ԵՐԵՎԻ ԴՈՒՔ ՁԵԶ ՆԵՐՇՆՉՈՂ ՄԱՐԴՈՒՆ ԴԵՌ ՉԵՔ ԳՏԵԼ... ՀԵՏՈ ԿՀԱՍԿԱՆԱՔ ԻՆՁ
> ԵՍ ՉԵՄ ԳՐԵԼ ՈՐ ԴՈՒՔ ԿՊՆԵՔ ԲԱՌԵՐԻՆ ԱՆՈՒՆՆԵՐԻՆ ՈՒ ՆՄԱՆ ՄԱՆՐՈՒՔՆԵՐԻՆ: ԵՍ ԳՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՈՐ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ՊԱՏԿԵՐ ՈՒ ԷՄՈՑԻԱ ՏԵՍՆԵՆ ՈՉ ԹԵ ԲԱՆԱՍԻՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:
> 
> ՈՒ ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ ԺՈՂ ՋԱՆ ԵՍ ՓԱՍ:


Սամ ջան, ինչու՞ ես մեծատառերով գրում: Չգիտեմ` դու ինչու ես գրում, բայց ես ազատ եմ իմ կարծիքն արտահայտելու: Ու լիքը տենց «բանասիրական մանրուքներ» ահագին փչացնում են գործը, հավատա, իսկ «աշխարհագրական մանրուքները» միանգամից ստիպում են, որ հեղինակի մասին ոչ էնքան դրական կարծիք կազմես: Ինչևէ, փաս, փաս: Քո գործն ա:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013), Սամ-Քլայն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Գործերը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, բայց ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ փակ անուններով մրցույթներում ինքնաբացահայտում չի թույլատրվում  :Wink: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ամիմիա*

Լիզբեթ, այ Լիզբեթ, դու դեմք ես  :Jpit:  Մենակ դու կարաս անհասկանալի գործերը նենց գրես, որ քլնգելս չգա, որ ասեմ` բան չհասկացա, բայց մեկ ա լավն էր: Ախր նկարագրությունները շատ կենդանի են: Վերջին նախադասություններն էլ սպանիչ էր: Կարող ա էս գործի օգտին քվեարկեմ, դեռ կմտածեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, ժող, մի բան էլ ասեմ... Եթե էս մրցույթին մասնակցել եմ, ապա ղժժ չկա գրածիս մեջ, խնդրում եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ ընդունել... բայց եթե մասնակցել եմ:

----------


## LisBeth

> *Ամիմիա*
> 
> Լիզբեթ, այ Լիզբեթ, դու դեմք ես  Մենակ դու կարաս անհասկանալի գործերը նենց գրես, որ քլնգելս չգա, որ ասեմ` բան չհասկացա, բայց մեկ ա լավն էր: Ախր նկարագրությունները շատ կենդանի են: Վերջին նախադասություններն էլ սպանիչ էր: Կարող ա էս գործի օգտին քվեարկեմ, դեռ կմտածեմ:


էսա Քլայնի նման հանձնվելու եմ շատ շուտ, ինքնաբացահայտվեմ որ սաղ անհասկանալի ու դաժան տարբերակները ինձ չվերագրեն  :Smile:

----------

Սամ-Քլայն (14.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էսա Քլայնի նման հանձնվելու եմ շատ շուտ, ինքնաբացահայտվեմ որ սաղ անհասկանալի ու դաժան տարբերակները ինձ չվերագրեն


իիիի, կսպանեմ, եթե դու չեղար  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> իիիի, կսպանեմ, եթե դու չեղար


ես էլ քեզ կսպանեմ, եթե չես մասնակցել, կամ էլ տարբերակդ ղժժ ա, գնամ առաջինը տարբերակը ուշադիր կարդամ այդ նպատակով :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

էս տարբերակում ղժժ չկա, կա խուսափում, կա փախուստ ու կան շատ ու շատ պատահականություններ (բազմակետ)
 Հեղինակը չգիտեմ ով ա, բայց ինքը իրան հասկանալ ա տվել։

----------


## LisBeth

Արտասուքին ձայն տվող չկա՞
հայերենով գրած ռուսերեն տեքստը միշտ էլ զվարճալի ա, մենակ չհասկացա թե Ալլան ինչ հենց սկզբից մտովի չէր թարգմանում, մեկ էլ իրա թարգմանածը հետ էի թարգմանում, էլի հայերեն տառերով տեքստ, որ հետաքրքրեմ ինքս ինձ էս պատմվածքի հանդեպ։ Լավ էր որ կարճ էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արտասուքին ձայն տվող չկա՞
> հայերենով գրած ռուսերեն տեքստը միշտ էլ զվարճալի ա, մենակ չհասկացա թե Ալլան ինչ հենց սկզբից մտովի չէր թարգմանում, մեկ էլ իրա թարգմանածը հետ էի թարգմանում, էլի հայերեն տառերով տեքստ, որ հետաքրքրեմ ինքս ինձ էս պատմվածքի հանդեպ։ Լավ էր որ կարճ էր։


գնամ Արտասուքը կարդալու

----------


## John

> Տարբերակ 1.
> Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները


հետաքրքիր էր, հաճույքով կարդացի, «Բյուրական» ոճով էր, եթե նույնիսկ Ամստերդամն ու Երևանը հաշվի չառնենք  :Smile:  հավանեցի  :Smile:  մեկ էլ մի բան էլ կա, բայց էդ հետո հիշացրու կասեմ Բյուր, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո էլի  :Smile:  ի դեպ, եթե Բյուրը չի իրականում հեղինակը, ուրեմն իրան առանձին ասելիք չունեմ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Արտասուքե աղբյուրը*

Աչքիս էս գործի հեղինակն էլ ա «լացացնող գործ» արտահայտությունը բառացի հասկացել: Չլացացրեց: Ընդհանրապես բան չասեց: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------

LisBeth (14.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

էս թեժ պայքարի իրավիճակը ծանոթ ա բայց ինձ, սպասելու եմ վերջինը քվեարկեմ, էն որ ասում ա մատներիցդ որ մեկն էլ կտրես, նման մի ընտրության առաջ կանգնելով

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս թեժ պայքարի իրավիճակը ծանոթ ա բայց ինձ, սպասելու եմ վերջինը քվեարկեմ, էն որ ասում ա մատներիցդ որ մեկն էլ կտրես, նման մի ընտրության առաջ կանգնելով


Հլը նոր-նոր ա ամեն ինչ սկսվում, սենց չի մնա  :Smile:  

Ուֆ, մնացածն էլ վաղը կկարդամ, գլուխս հոգնեց:

----------


## LisBeth

> Հլը նոր-նոր ա ամեն ինչ սկսվում, սենց չի մնա  
> 
> Ուֆ, մնացածն էլ վաղը կկարդամ, գլուխս հոգնեց:


հիմիկվանից մաշուր ա որ տարբերակների միջև ա պայքարը գնալու

----------


## ivy

Լիզբեթ, հիմա հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ նկատի ունեիր, որ ինձ ասում էիր՝ իմ գործը «հաճույքով» կարդալը ճիշտ չի ասված:
Էդ ինչ ես գրել ու ինչի համար, էհ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Անվերջանալի ծանոթություն*

Սամ ջան (Սամբիթ), էս դու ես, չէ՞: Ուրեմն էս պարբերությունը լրիվ ավելորդ ա.



> Մի անվերջանալի ծանոթության պատմություն հիշեցի այսօր իմ անցած կյանքից, այն ժամանակներից, երբ դեռ Ռուսաստանի քաղաքացի էի և աշխատում էի Սանկտ Պետերբուրգի Մեծ Դրամատիկական Թատրոնում: Պատմեցի ընկերներիս՝ լավ ծիծաղեցին, իսկ ես այդ պահին հիշեցի մեր մրցույթրը և որոշեցի փորձել ձեզ էլ ուրախացնել: Ով գիտի, միգուցէ հաջողվի՞…


Նենց հետաքրքիր ա, երբ ակումբի ամեն հաջորդ մրցույթում նախորդի կնիքն ես տեսնում: Թեև ոչ ոք չի ասել, որ սա վավերագրական մրցույթ ա, արդեն երկրորդ գործն եմ կարդում լրիվ վավերագրական ձևով շարադրած: 

Ժպտացրեց ինձ էս գործը: Որպես վավերագրություն` լավն էր: Սամ ջան, բայց գեղարվեստականություն առանձնապես չկար, նյութը հում էր: Էս պատմությունից կարելի ա շատ լավ գործ ստանալ:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզբեթ, հիմա հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ նկատի ունեիր, որ ինձ ասում էիր՝ իմ գործը «հաճույքով» կարդալը ճիշտ չի ասված:
> Էդ ինչ ես գրել ու ինչի համար, էհ...


էհ, ինչ ասեմ որ ճիշտ ասեմ, դերասանություն չլնի :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> էհ, ինչ ասեմ որ ճիշտ ասեմ, դերասանություն չլնի


Դե վերջում կասես:
Համ էլ հնարավոր է՝ լիքը մարդու դուր գա. ես չափանիշ չեմ:

----------


## LisBeth

> *Դե վերջում կասես:*
> Համ էլ հնարավոր է՝ լիքը մարդու դուր գա. ես չափանիշ չեմ:


ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր ա  :Smile:

----------

ivy (14.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բյուր, էս ի՞նչ ղարաչիություն ես անում, ախչի… ձենդ մինչ ամերիկա ա հասնում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Կարենը*

Լիզ, էս երկու գո՞րծ ես ուղարկել:

Էս գործի սկիզբը լավն էր, բայց երբ հեղինակը սկսեց «իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչել», համը դուրս եկավ: Այ էդ ցույց տալու պահն էր, որ դարձել էր պատմել: Սկզբում հեղինակը լավ ցույց ա տալիս, հետո անցնում ա պատմելուն: Բայց ինձ դուր եկավ Մարիի կերպարը: Մեկ էլ շատ դուրս եկավ գործի ասելիքը... չգիտեմ, կարող ա սխալ հասկացա, բայց հեղինակն ահագին բարդ ընտանեկան հարաբերություններ ա էստեղ ցույց տալիս պարզ երկխոսություններով` ընթերցողին հարց տալով, թե ի վերջո ինչ տիպի ընտանիքն է ավելի վատ:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), ivy (14.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս ի՞նչ ղարաչիություն ես անում, ախչի… ձենդ մինչ ամերիկա ա հասնում…


հը՞

----------


## Baltazar

> տեսնես ո՞վ ա Գրել…


Քլայնն  ա  իմ  կարծիքով:

----------


## LisBeth

> *Կարենը*
> 
> Լիզ, էս երկու գո՞րծ ես ուղարկել:
> 
> Էս գործի սկիզբը լավն էր, բայց երբ հեղինակը սկսեց «իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչել», համը դուրս եկավ: Այ էդ ցույց տալու պահն էր, որ դարձել էր պատմել: Սկզբում հեղինակը լավ ցույց ա տալիս, հետո անցնում ա պատմելուն: Բայց ինձ դուր եկավ Մարիի կերպարը: Մեկ էլ շատ դուրս եկավ գործի ասելիքը... չգիտեմ, կարող ա սխալ հասկացա, բայց հեղինակն ահագին բարդ ընտանեկան հարաբերություններ ա էստեղ ցույց տալիս պարզ երկխոսություններով` ընթերցողին հարց տալով, թե ի վերջո ինչ տիպի ընտանիքն է ավելի վատ:


գնամ կարդամ, աչքիս մի ֆավորիտ էլ կգումարվի, ես սիրում եմ էն գործերն որ ինձ են վերագրում

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քլայնն  ա  իմ  կարծիքով:


Քո կարծիքովը ո՞րն ա: Էն ա, ոտի վրա ինքնաբացահայտվեց  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (14.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Քլայնն  ա  իմ  կարծիքով:


Բալթազար մի քիչ ուշացել ես

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հը՞


հեչ, սաղ կարդացիր, պատմեցիր, քննարկեցիր, բացահայտեցիր, պրծար… հավեսս փախավ…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, դու մեկ ա կարծիք գրի ամեն գործի մասին:
Ինձ որ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, ու հաստատ ոչ միայն ինձ:
Կարող ես վերջից սկսել, օրինակ՝ էն ութերորդից, որի տակ «շնորհակալություն» ես դրել, ուրեմն մի բան հավանել ես մեջը: Հեղինակը ես չեմ, անձնական շահ չունեմ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր են վերլուծություններդ:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), E-la Via (14.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու մեկ ա կարծիք գրի ամեն գործի մասին:
> Ինձ որ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, ու հաստատ ոչ միայն ինձ:
> Կարող ես վերջից սկսել, օրինակ՝ էն ութերորդից, որի տակ «շնորհակալություն» ես դրել, ուրեմն մի բան հավանել ես մեջը: Հեղինակը ես չեմ, անձնական շահ չունեմ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր են վերլուծություններդ:


…շնորհակայլություն եմ տվե՞լ… ե՞ս… էդ ե՞րբ… սպասի հլա նայեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

այֆօնով եմ եղել, մատս կպել ա պատահաբար… չեմ կարդացել դեռ…

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեֆ, դու մեկ ա կարծիք գրի ամեն գործի մասին:
> Ինձ որ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, ու հաստատ ոչ միայն ինձ:
> Կարող ես վերջից սկսել, օրինակ՝ էն ութերորդից, որի տակ «շնորհակալություն» ես դրել, ուրեմն մի բան հավանել ես մեջը: Հեղինակը ես չեմ, անձնական շահ չունեմ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր են վերլուծություններդ:


հիմա ենթադրենք, թե հեղինակը դու ես, էն ահագին շուխուռ հանած ձայնը չի՞ հաշվվելու

----------


## LisBeth

> այֆօնով եմ եղել, մատս կպել ա պատահաբար… չեմ կարդացել դեռ…


ռեկլամ

----------


## Baltazar

*Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*
  Ահավոր  վատն  ա   էս  գործը:  Բյուրի  հետ  համաձայն  եմ,  որ  աշխարհագրական  տեղանուններին  պետք  է  ուշադրություն  դարձնել: Դա  էտքան  էլ  բարդ  չի , և  ես դա համարում  եմ  անհարգալից  վերաբերմունք  ընթերցողի  նկատմամբ: Շատ  իզուր  Քլայն  ջան, որ  էտ  «մանրուքներին»  ուշադրություն  չես  դարձնում: Չափից  դուրս  էմոցիոնալ,  ես  կասեի  հիստերիկ  պատմվածք  ա:  Անցումները  անհասկանալի  են:  Ընդհանուր  պատմվածքը  ոչ  հուզում  է,  ոչ  մտածելու  նյութ  տալիս,  ոչ  վախեցնում  ... միայն  նյարդայնացնում  է  ու  վանում:  Ես  հոմոֆոբ  չեմ  բայց  պատմվածքի  հերոսը  գեյի  տպավորություն թողեց  :

----------


## ivy

> հիմա ենթադրենք, թե հեղինակը դու ես, էն ահագին շուխուռ հանած ձայնը չի՞ հաշվվելու


Քանի որ հեղինակը հաստատ ես չեմ, էդ հարցը քննարկելն իմաստ չունի:
Բայց տեսականորեն՝ հա, չէր հաշվվելու: Ուղղակի մարդ ինչքան դոդ պիտի լինի (տվյալ դեպքում՝ ես)՝ տենց շուխուռ գցի չհաշվող ձայնի համար  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Քանի որ հեղինակը հաստատ ես չեմ, էդ հարցը քննարկելն իմաստ չունի:
> Բայց տեսականորեն՝ հա, չէր հաշվվելու: Ուղղակի մարդ ինչքան դոդ պիտի լինի (տվյալ դեպքում՝ ես)՝ տենց շուխուռ գցի չհաշվող ձայնի համար


կարող ա դու չէիր ուզում, կասկածները վրայիցդ հանելու համար ստիպված արեցիր, դա կոչվում ա խորամանկ ոչ թե դոդ

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

կներեք դա ձր ոճնա, թե իրոք էդպիսին եք, բայց չափերն անցնում եք արդեն

----------


## Baltazar

Բյուրը  հենց  իրա  հոլանդիաներով  ինքնաբացահայտվել  ա  միանգամից:  Ես  չեմ  հասկանում՝  ինչի  էր  տենց  պայքարում  փակ  մրցույթի  համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ռեկլամ


օքեյ… որ ասում ես…

----------


## ivy

> կարող ա դու չէիր ուզում, կասկածները վրայիցդ հանելու համար ստիպված արեցիր, դա կոչվում ա խորամանկ ոչ թե դոդ


Եթե ես տեսնեի՝ իմ տարբերակը չկա, ոչ թե կարծիք կգրեի, կքվեարկեի, այլ ամեն ինչ կանեի, որ նախ և առաջ վրիպումն ուղղվեր, ու տարբերակս բերվեր:
Չկամ ես էս մրցույթում, ճիշտ եմ ասում, բայց դե չհավատալն էլ ձեր իրավունքն ա:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ես ձեզ ասել էի 20 նիշ, դուք 2000 նիշ եք գրել…

----------


## Baltazar

> կներեք դա ձր ոճնա, թե իրոք էդպիսին եք, բայց չափերն անցնում եք արդեն


  Եթե  ակումբում  ես,  պետք  է  սովորես  քննադատություն ընդունել: Ստեղ  կարծիքները  սուբյեկտիվ  են:  Քննադատում  եմ  ստեղծագործությունը  ոչ  թե  քեզ: Ուստի  չափերն  անցնելու  խնդիր  չի  կարող  լինել:

----------


## Արէա

Հեռախոսով եմ, երկար չեմ կարա գրեմ, գնահատում եմ հինգ բալանի համակարգով, հետո եթե ժամանակ եղավ, տարբերակներին առանձին-առանձին կանդրադառնամ։

Տարբերակ 1 — 2
Տարբերակ 2 — 0
Տարբերակ 3 — 0
Տարբերակ 4 — 0
Տարբերակ 5 — 3
Տարբերակ 6 — -1
Տարբերակ 7 — 4
Տարբերակ 8 — 2

----------


## LisBeth

> կներեք դա ձր ոճնա, թե իրոք էդպիսին եք, բայց չափերն անցնում եք արդեն


Քլայն ջան սովորիր կարծիքները *լսել*, սիրտդ լեն պահիր ու նման բաներ։ Թե չէ շուտ սապոն պարան կոմբինացիայի ես հասնելու։

----------


## ivy

Համ էլ Մարին ոնց կգրեր սենց բան, եթե ես լինեի հեղինակը ու արդեն իսկ քվեարկած չլինեի էդ տարբերակի օգտին.




> Թող ութերորդ տարբերակի հեղինակն ինքն իրեն քվեարկի ու դա կհաշվենք:


Էս ինչ մի խորացա  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Եթե ես տեսնեի՝ իմ տարբերակը չկա, ոչ թե կարծիք կգրեի, կքվեարկեի, այլ ամեն ինչ կանեի, որ նախ և առաջ վրիպումն ուղղվեր, ու տարբերակս բերվեր:
> Չկամ ես էս մրցույթում, ճիշտ եմ ասում, բայց դե չհավատալն էլ ձեր իրավունքն ա:


մենք քեզ հավատում ենք  :Smile:

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

ես ինձ ակուբի անդամ սկսում եմ չհամարել, որովհետև քննադատությունը ծաղրիա հասնում արդեն,...

----------


## LisBeth

> Համ էլ Մարին ոնց կգրեր սենց բան, եթե ես լինեի հեղինակը ու արդեն իսկ քվեարկած չլինեի էդ տարբերակի օգտին.
> 
> 
> 
> Էս ինչ մի խորացա


շատ ես արդարանում ։կասկած

----------


## LisBeth

> օքեյ… որ ասում ես…


բա չես ուզում իմանաս ինչի ռեկլամ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, հանգստացի, վերջինը դու չես գրել  :LOL:  ոնց որ Ալֆուշն ա, բայց պրիզնատ չի գալիս:

----------

LisBeth (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա չես ուզում իմանաս ինչի ռեկլամ


ուզում եմ, ասա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես ինձ ակուբի անդամ սկսում եմ չհամարել, որովհետև քննադատությունը ծաղրիա հասնում արդեն,...


որտե՞ղ ծաղր տեսար  :Huh:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեռախոսով եմ, երկար չեմ կարա գրեմ, գնահատում եմ հինգ բալանի համակարգով, հետո եթե ժամանակ եղավ, տարբերակներին առանձին-առանձին կանդրադառնամ։
> 
> Տարբերակ 1 — 2
> Տարբերակ 2 — 0
> Տարբերակ 3 — 0
> Տարբերակ 4 — 0
> Տարբերակ 5 — 3
> Տարբերակ 6 — -1
> Տարբերակ 7 — 4
> Տարբերակ 8 — 2


մեռա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> ուզում եմ, ասա…


բա էլ ինչի՞ հետ էիր շտապ համաձայնվել, Պ.Ս. թեմայի սահմաններում մի բան գրի որ չարգելափակեն

----------


## Baltazar

Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները  ...  դուրս  էկավ: Հազիվ  մի  նորմալ  բան  գրեցիր  Բյուր:

----------


## E-la Via

> Խմբագրված.
> 
> Հա, Ճանապարհի հեղինակը ես եմ: Նույն տեքստը փոքրատառով չգրելու համար կարճ: Առաջինն էն, ինչը լրիվ surprise էր:
> 
> 1. Հոմոսեքսուալիզմ չկա: Նման ռեակցիա սպասում էի, բայց նման բան չկա: Պատմության իմաստը լրիվ այլ է: Մի փորձեք ուղիղ հասկանալ, մանավանդ այս պատմությունը: 
> 2. Բանասիրությանն ու աշխարհագրությանը ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում: Անուններ, տեղանք և այլն զուտ տարածականություն ցույց տալու համարա: Հայկական միջավայրին բնորոշ գրեի միգուցե ավելի փչանար գրածս:
> 3. ես չեմ գրում փաստ արձանագրելու համար: Ես գրում եմ էմոցիա ու պատկեր տալու համար:Հիմնականում դրանք...
> 
> 
> Փաս.


Սամ Քլայն ջան, իզուր ես էսպես միանգամից Փաս ասում ու թողնում գնում:
Երևի ամենաշատը  պատմվածքի մեջ ընթերցողի կողմից թաքնված հոմոսեքսուալիզմ տեսնելը քեզ նեղացրեց: Բայց արի դու դրանից մի նեղվի ու սթափ դատի. ես ինքս էլ նման միտք ունեցա, բայց շարունակելով կարդալ՝ հերքեցի դա: Հավատա,գրածդ ձևից ելնելով, ընթերցողների մեծամասնության մոտ նման միտք կառաջանա: Բայց իմ կարծիքով հենց դա չի գործդ փչացնում:

Դու ձգտել ես էմոցիա ու պատկեր փոխանցել, ինչն իմ համար գնահատելի է, բայց դրա փոխարեն ընթերցողը միայն հեղինակի էմոցիախեղդ պատկերնեն է տեսնում: Իսկ էն ՛՛մարունքներին՛՛ իրոք պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել: Դրանք ցույց են տալիս հեղինակի գործի հանդեպ ունեցած լուրջ վերաբերմունքը:

Սամ Քլայն, որ հիշում եմ ինձ , իմ ունեցած մտքերն ու շարադրման ձևը  17 տարեկանում ու համեմատում քոնոնց հետ, ծիծաղս էլ է գալիս: Դու բավական հասուն մտքեր ու հետաքրքիր մոտեցում ունես: Էնպես որ, էստեղի նույնիսկ ամենասուր քննադատությանը փորձիր ճիշտ մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, շատ բաներ գցել-բռնել, շարունակել ստեղծագործել, ու կտեսնես, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում դրանից միայն կշահես  :Wink: :

----------

Baltazar (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (15.10.2013), Smokie (18.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> մեռա


ես ուզում եմ իմանամ թե քանի բալային համակարգով ա սենց, 10՞ , 6ը որ մեկն էր, մինուս մեկ ա ստացել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Այգում*

Շարադրանքն ընդհանուր լավն էր, բայց ի՞նչ էր ուզում հեղինակն ասած լինել, մի քիչ գոմիկական հոտ առա, դրանից էն կողմ ասելիք չտեսա: Լավն էն էր, որ էս գործը մրցույթի ևս մի քանի գործի պես թեմայի սահմաններում մնացել էր:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա էլ ինչի՞ հետ էիր շտապ համաձայնվել, Պ.Ս. թեմայի սահմաններում մի բան գրի որ չարգելափակեն


ի՞նձ… ես ի՞նչ եմ արել որ արգելափակեն… ոչ հայհոյել եմ, ոչ սադրել… 

դե որ ասիր ռեկլամ ա, ասի երևի մի բան գիտես… քո հետ կռվել չեմ կարող, պատեպատ կտաս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես ուզում եմ իմանամ թե քանի բալային համակարգով ա սենց, 10՞ , 6ը որ մեկն էր, մինուս մեկ ա ստացել


գրել ա. հինգ  :Jpit: 
բայց ասենք Կարենը հաստատ էս մրցույթի ամենավատ գործը չի էլի, որ տենց չորով մինուս ա ստանում:

Ինչևէ, կարդալու պարտքս կատարեցի, մնաց քվեարկելու պարտքս: Ես ինձ Բյուրի հավատարիմ խոսք եմ տալիս, որ էս անգամ մեկից շատ ձայն չեմ տալու: Նենց որ պետք ա մտածել` էդ մեկն ով ա ստանալու ու ինչ սկզբունքով:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013)

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

> Սամ Քլայն ջան, իզուր ես էսպես միանգամից Փաս ասում ու թողնում գնում:
> Երևի ամենաշատը  պատմվածքի մեջ ընթերցողի կողմից թաքնված հոմոսեքսուալիզմ տեսնելը քեզ նեղացրեց: Բայց արի դու դրանից մի նեղվի ու սթափ դատի. ես ինքս էլ նման միտք ունեցա, բայց շարունակելով կարդալ՝ հերքեցի դա: Հավատա,գրածդ ձևից ելնելով, ընթերցողների մեծամասնության մոտ նման միտք կառաջանա: Բայց իմ կարծիքով հենց դա չի գործդ փչացնում:
> 
> Դու ձգտել ես էմոցիա ու պատկեր փոխանցել, ինչն իմ համար գնահատելի է, բայց դրա փոխարեն ընթերցողը միայն հեղինակի էմոցիախեղդ պատկերնեն է տեսնում: Իսկ էն ՛՛մարունքներին՛՛ իրոք պետք է ուշադրություն դարձնել: Դրանք ցույց են տալիս հեղինակի գործի հանդեպ ունեցած լուրջ վերաբերմունքը:
> 
> Սամ Քլայն, որ հիշում եմ ինձ , իմ ունեցած մտքերն ու շարադրման ձևը  17 տարեկանում ու համեմատում քոնոնց հետ, ծիծաղս էլ է գալիս: Դու բավական հասուն մտքեր ու հետաքրքիր մոտեցում ունես: Էնպես որ, էստեղի նույնիսկ ամենասուր քննադատությանը փորձիր ճիշտ մոտեցում ցուցաբերել, շատ բաներ գցել-բռնել, շարունակել ստեղծագործել, ու կտեսնես, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում դրանից միայն կշահես :


ուղղակի մենակ, հեռու, առանց ինչ–որ մեկի, ոնց սկսել եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները  ...  դուրս  էկավ: Հազիվ  մի  նորմալ  բան  գրեցիր  Բյուր:


Բյուրը նորմալ բա՞ն: Չի կարող պատահել, ինչ-որ բան շփոթում ես  :Huh:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> գրել ա. հինգ 
> բայց ասենք Կարենը հաստատ էս մրցույթի ամենավատ գործը չի էլի, որ տենց չորով մինուս ա ստանում:
> 
> Ինչևէ, կարդալու պարտքս կատարեցի, մնաց քվեարկելու պարտքս: Ես ինձ Բյուրի հավատարիմ խոսք եմ տալիս, որ էս անգամ մեկից շատ ձայն չեմ տալու: Նենց որ պետք ա մտածել` էդ մեկն ով ա ստանալու ու ինչ սկզբունքով:


հա վայ չէի տեսել, միանգամից գնահատականներին նայեցի

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, կարա՞նք մյուս անգամ գուշակություններն արգելենք…

----------

Jarre (15.10.2013), LisBeth (15.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

* Արտասուքե աղբյուրը*
  Լեգենդը  լավն  էր: Մալոչ  հեղինակ:

----------

Smokie (18.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> ի՞նձ… ես ի՞նչ եմ արել որ արգելափակեն… ոչ հայհոյել եմ, ոչ սադրել… 
> 
> դե որ ասիր ռեկլամ ա, ասի երևի մի բան գիտես… քո հետ կռվել չեմ կարող, պատեպատ կտաս…


անհանգստանում եմ քեզ համար, ես մրցույթի թեժ պահին հանկարծ մի բան չեղնի էլի, թե չէ պատեպատ տալու մեջ էլ կարելի կլներ մի հետաքրքիր բան գտնել...

----------


## LisBeth

> Ժող, կարա՞նք մյուս անգամ գուշակություններն արգելենք…


լրիվ շեղում են չէ՞

----------


## Baltazar

> Բյուրը նորմալ բա՞ն: Չի կարող պատահել, ինչ-որ բան շփոթում ես


  Բայց  դու  էտ  եվրոպաների  մասին  քիչ  գրի:  Ֆանտազիադ  ոնց  որ  լռված  լինի  մենակ  էտ  շրջաններում:  Օրինակ  ինչի  Ղազախստանի  մասին  չես  գրում:

----------


## ivy

Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ թող միշտ բաց անուններով լինի. թե չէ հնարավոր չի գուշակություններից հեռու մնալ:
Մեֆ, դու ավելի լավ ա, կարդա, վերլուծի:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), LisBeth (15.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բոլոր տարբերակները կարդացի, իմ կարծիքով էդքան էլ հաջող մրցույթ չէր, մեջը մի երկու գործ էր ընդամենը աչքի ընկնում: Դրա համար էլ մենակ ամենաշատը դուր եկած տարբերակի օգտին եմ քվեարկել:

*Տարբերակ 1.Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները* Երկրորդ ամենաշատը դուրս եկած տարբերակն ա, Բյուրի ձեռագիրը հենց առաջին նախադասությունից ճանաչեցի: Չեմ քվեարկել  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 2.Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*  Մի կերպ հասա «Իտալիայի օդանավակայանին», լայն ժպտացի ու անցա հաջորդ պատմվածքին: Բյուրի քննադատության տակ ստորագրում եմ, եթե գործողությունները տեղափոխում եք ուրիշ երկիր նախ ուշադիր եղեք անհամատեղելիությունները վերացնել (Իտալիայի օդանավական, անհասկանալի ազգությամբ ինչ-որ Բեն, ով չգիտեմ ոնց հայտնվել ա Իտալիայում), համ էլ մի քիչ էդ երկրին բնորոշ նկարագրություններ տվեք: Մի խոսքով անցանք առաջ:

*Տարբերակ 3.Արտասուքե աղբյուրը* Գամարջոբա: Ալլայի արկածները գարյաչի գրուզինսկի պարենի հետ: Անցանք առաջ:

*Տարբերակ 4.Ամիմիա* WTF դեմքի արտահայտությամբ կլանված կարդացի մինչև վերջ, հենց հասա ունիտազի մեջ լողացող ք*քին, բարձրաձայն ասի WTF! Դե հեղինակը բնականաբար Դեյվիդ Լինչն ա, էէէ, Լիզբեթը: Ու քանի որ ես Դեյվիդ Լինչին, էէէէ, Լիզբեթին շատ եմ սիրում ու անկեղծ ուզում եմ, որ Պրոցեսում էս գործը բարձրաձայն կարդա (չնայած ցավոք, ներկա չեմ կարող գտնվել, բայց հուսով եմ, վիդեո կնկարեն ու ափլոդ կանեն), քվեարկել եմ սրա օգտին ու ուզում եմ, որ հաղթի:

*Տարբերակ 5.ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* Բառերի մեծ մասը եթե հանեինք, կդառնար Ակումբի «Զվարճալի պատմություններ» թեմայի ապրանք: Որպես անեկդոտ լավն էր, որպես պատմվածք էնքան էլ չէ:

*Տարբերակ 6. Կարենը* Չգիտեմ հեղինակն ով է, բայց շատ անհաջող էր գրված:

*Տարբերակ 7. Այգում* Մինչև վերջ չձգեցի, հեղինակ՝ ներող:

*Տարբերակ 8. Հին ընկերը* Եսիմ, մի տեսակ բլղրտած էր ու կիսատ:

----------

Skeptic (15.10.2013), Շինարար (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց  դու  էտ  եվրոպաների  մասին  քիչ  գրի:  Ֆանտազիադ  ոնց  որ  լռված  լինի  մենակ  էտ  շրջաններում:  Օրինակ  ինչի  Ղազախստանի  մասին  չես  գրում:


Ես ինձ անծանոթ թեմաներով չեմ գրում: Իսկ քո ասածը նույնն ա, եթե ասենք, որ Հայաստանների մասին գրողների ֆանտազիան լռված ա  Հայաստանում

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լրիվ շեղում են չէ՞


լրիվ… գործը թողած ընկել ենք եսիմինչերի հետևից… 

գոնե թողնեն վերջին օրը գուշակությունները…

----------

LisBeth (15.10.2013), Արէա (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ թող միշտ բաց անուններով լինի. թե չէ հնարավոր չի գուշակություններից հեռու մնալ:
> Մեֆ, դու ավելի լավ ա, կարդա, վերլուծի:


Չէ, Ռիփ, ոչ մի բարդ մրցույթ: Գուշակություն ա, ինչ ա, սենց ավելի լավ ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> անհանգստանում եմ քեզ համար, ես մրցույթի թեժ պահին հանկարծ մի բան չեղնի էլի,


yeah, sure… 



> …չէ պատեպատ տալու մեջ էլ կարելի կլներ մի հետաքրքիր բան գտնել...


դու կգտնես, մանավանդ ինձ պատեպատ տալու մեջ… հետաքրքրություն չգիտեմ, բայց հաճույք՝ հաստատ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ թող միշտ բաց անուններով լինի. թե չէ հնարավոր չի գուշակություններից հեռու մնալ:
> Մեֆ, դու ավելի լավ ա, կարդա, վերլուծի:


կսկսեմ հես ա Այվի ջան…

----------


## Baltazar

Լիզբեթը  աղջիկ  ա՞  :  Հասկանում  եմ,  որ  աղջկա  անունը  էԼիզաբեթը,  բայց  զարմանալի  ա,  որ  աղջիկը  կարող  է  էտպես  գրել: Լավը  լավն ա,  բայց  Ամիմիայի ոճն  ա  տղայական  ,  եթե  ինքն  ա  գրել:

----------


## Baltazar

> Ես ինձ անծանոթ թեմաներով չեմ գրում: Իսկ քո ասածը նույնն ա, եթե ասենք, որ Հայաստանների մասին գրողների ֆանտազիան լռված ա  Հայաստանում


  Փաստորեն  պրիզնատ  էկար,  որ  ԿՈւնդերան  դու  ես  գրել:  Անուղղակի  ընդունեցիր,  որ  դու  ես  գրել,  իսկ  ինքնաբացահայտումը  կանոնների  խախտում  է:  Ուրեմն  պահանջում  եմ,  որ  քո  պատմվածքը  քվեարկությունից  հանվի Ճ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիզբեթը  աղջիկ  ա՞  :  Հասկանում  եմ,  որ  աղջկա  անունը  էԼիզաբեթը,  *բայց  զարմանալի  ա,  որ  աղջիկը  կարող  է  էտպես  գրել*: Լավը  լավն ա,  բայց  Ամիմիայի ոճն  ա  տղայական  ,  եթե  ինքն  ա  գրել:


ինչի՞… ինչն ա զարմանալի… որ տղայական ա՞… well…

----------


## Արէա

Տարբերություն չկա, երկու դեպքում էլ հեղինակները, վերջերս նաև հեղինակ-քվեարկող (աբսուրդ) փոխհարաբերությունները ավելի շատ են քննարկվել, քան ստեղծագործությունները։

----------


## Baltazar

> ինչի՞… ինչն ա զարմանալի… որ տղայական ա՞… well…


  Մոֆ  ջան,  հեղինակներին  բացահայտելով  գնում  եմ:  Հիմա  ով  որ  պետք  ա,  թող  ինքը  պատասխանի:

----------


## LisBeth

> yeah, sure… 
> 
> 
> դու կգտնես, մանավանդ ինձ պատեպատ տալու մեջ… հետաքրքրություն չգիտեմ, բայց հաճույք՝ հաստատ…


ես կարամ դա նենց անեմ որ քեզ էլ հաճելի լինի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Ռիփ, ոչ մի *բարդ* մրցույթ: Գուշակություն ա, ինչ ա, սենց ավելի լավ ա:


խի՞ որ բաց ա լինում քո գործը մի անգամից իմանում ենք, իսկ փակ՝ լրիվ անհայտ ա՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես կարամ դա նենց անեմ որ քեզ էլ հաճելի լինի...


դե արա…

----------


## LisBeth

> Մոֆ  ջան,  հեղինակներին  բացահայտելով  գնում  եմ:  Հիմա  ով  որ  պետք  ա,  թող  ինքը  պատասխանի:


ես ասում եմ նույնը` ինչի՞… ինչն ա զարմանալի… որ տղայական ա՞… well…

----------

Baltazar (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լիզբեթը  աղջիկ  ա՞  :  Հասկանում  եմ,  որ  աղջկա  անունը  էԼիզաբեթը,  բայց  զարմանալի  ա,  որ  աղջիկը  կարող  է  էտպես  գրել: Լավը  լավն ա,  բայց  Ամիմիայի ոճն  ա  տղայական  ,  եթե  ինքն  ա  գրել:


Հա, Լիզբեթը տղայական ա գրում... կարող ա նաև տղա ա ինքը




> Փաստորեն  պրիզնատ  էկար,  որ  ԿՈւնդերան  դու  ես  գրել:  Անուղղակի  ընդունեցիր,  որ  դու  ես  գրել,  իսկ  ինքնաբացահայտումը  կանոնների  խախտում  է:  Ուրեմն  պահանջում  եմ,  որ  քո  պատմվածքը  քվեարկությունից  հանվի Ճ


չէ, քո ներվերի հետ եմ խաղում: Կարենն էլ եմ ես գրել  :Wink:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> խի՞ որ բաց ա լինում քո գործը մի անգամից իմանում ենք, իսկ փակ՝ լրիվ անհայտ ա՞…


հա Մեֆ  :Jpit:  ոչ մեկ չգիտի, թե քանի գործ ունեմ էս մրցույթում  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա Մեֆ  ոչ մեկ չգիտի, թե քանի գործ ունեմ էս մրցույթում


4 հատ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարբերություն չկա, երկու դեպքում էլ հեղինակները, վերջերս նաև հեղինակ-քվեարկող (աբսուրդ) փոխհարաբերությունները ավելի շատ են քննարկվել, քան ստեղծագործությունները։


էլի կպավ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> ես ասում եմ նույնը` ինչի՞… ինչն ա զարմանալի… որ տղայական ա՞… well…


Շնորհակալություն,  դու  պատասխանեցիր  իմ  հարցին:

----------


## Արէա

> մեռա


Ի՞նչ եմ արել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ եմ արել։


հեչ, մինուսի վրա բացեց: ու չհասկացա, թե էդ խեղճ գործն ինչ էր արել, որ երկրորդից վատն էր դարձել

----------


## ivy

Բյուր ու Արէա, կլինի՞ դուք իրար հետ էս մրցույթներում չշփվեք... Էս ա էլի պիտի մի տասը էջ կռիվ գնա:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), LisBeth (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> դե արա…


մի ուրիշ անգամ, դու մանրից վերլուծի, էսօր քո ողջ ուշադրությունը տարբերակներին եմ նվիրում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ու Արէա, կլինի՞ դուք իրար հետ էս մրցույթներում չշփվեք... Էս ա էլի պիտի մի տասը էջ կռիվ գնա:


Ռիփ, ես բա՞ն եմ ասել: Իմ գործի մասին կարծիք ա գրել, արձագանքել եմ:  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> հեչ, մինուսի վրա բացեց: ու չհասկացա, թե էդ խեղճ գործն ինչ էր արել, որ երկրորդից վատն էր դարձել


Լավը չէր, ի՞նչ պիտի աներ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավը չէր, ի՞նչ պիտի աներ։


բայց էդքա՞ն վատը, որ հինգ բալանոցով մինուս ես տալիս

----------


## Արէա

> Ռիփ, ես բա՞ն եմ ասել: Իմ գործի մասին կարծիք ա գրել, արձագանքել եմ:


Ո՞րն ա քոնը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ո՞րն ա քոնը։


ութից ամենաքիչը երկուսը  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ու երկուսից ոչ մեկը հիմա չի նահանջի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, ես տեսնում եմ, որ դու տարածքում սուսուփուս ֆռֆռում ես: Արի, արտահայտվի, ինձ քո կարծիքը հետաքրքրում ա:

----------


## Արէա

> բայց էդքա՞ն վատը, որ հինգ բալանոցով մինուս ես տալիս


է հա, ուրիշ պատճառ կարա՞ր լիներ։

----------


## Շինարար

Առաջին ու վերջին տարբերակների օգտին եմ քվեարկել: Դերասանություն չանեմ, առաջին տարբերակի դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ հեղինակը Բյուրն էր: Ռուֆուսի հետ համաձայն եմ՝ ահագին անհաջող մրցույթ էր: 
Երկու իմ կարծիքով կարևոր հարցերի մասին եմ ուզում խոսամ: Նախ՝ ստեղծագործությունների լեզուն: Ախր, հա, էլի գրական, բայց ոչ էսքան շինծու: Երբ որ ստեղծագործության մեջ Սերոբ անուն ես տեսնում, ակնկալում ես, որ լեզուն չպետք ա լինի անհաջող թարգմանության լեզու: Ամենագրական բառապաշարով ախր կարելի ա էնքան սիրուն խոսակցական հայերեն ստանալ: Ամեն նախադասություն գրելիս կարելի ա մի հատ բարձրաձայն կարդալ, պատկերացնել, թե ինքդ ոնց կասեիր էդ նախադասությունը, գրի առնել ու հետո ուղղակի բոլոր խոսակցական բառերը փոխարինել գրականներով. եթե խոսակցական տարբերակի շարադասությունը չփոխեք, հաստատ էդ արհեստականությունը, շինծուությունը ահագին կկոտրեք: Գոնե մի քիչ պիտի հավատանք, որ էդ զրույցը կարա իրականում տեղի ունենա: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ շատ դեպքերում էդպիսի նախադասություններով զրույցներ՝ թեկուզ ամենախոսակցական բառերով գրված, էդ մարդկանց մեջ հավատալու չի, որ լինի: Խոսքս հատկապես, բայց ոչ միայն 7-րդ տարբերակին ա վերաբերվում:

Երկրորդը էլի ինչ-որ չափով առաջին դիտարկմանս հետ ա կապված, բայց արդեն ոչ զրույցների: Չակերտների մեջ գրում եք ինչ-որ բան, հետո հիշեց, մտածեց, ու էդ չակերտի մեջինը էնքան հստակ ձևակերպված ա՝ շարադասորեն ճիշտ, ամբողջական: Էդպես ո՞վ ա հիշում կամ մտածում: Ախր եթե հիշածն ու մտածածը ամբողջովին իմաստ չունի վերծանելը, ձեզ կոնկրետ էդ հատվածն ա պետք առանձնացնել, կարելի ա նույնը պատմելով, առանց չակերտի գրել: Բյուր ջան, սա քո գործում հենց տեսա, ուղղակի քո գրածն ինձ մոտ էնպիսի հարազատություն ա առաջացնում, որ էսպես թե էնպես սիրում եմ, դուսր գալիս ա, քո պատմելը շատ լավն ա, դա էլ մանր տեխնիկական հարցի շուրջ իմ շատ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:

Մյուս քվեարկածս տարբերակի մասին էլ ասեմ: Լավ ճեպանկար էր, կարելի ա լավ գործ ստանալ, վերջում պետք չի հարցնել, թե տատն էլ գուցե չկար, էն ա տեսանք, որ տարօրինակ կերպով ուրիշ դռնից դուսր եկավ, կամ կարելիադա մի ուրիշ ձև ցույց տալ, էդ հարցադրումը պետք չէր, իմ սխալական կարծիքով: Քվեարկել եմ միայն ու միայն հետաքրքիր մտահղացման համար, էնպես չի, որ շատ նորարական ա, անցած տարի էր, թե էս՝ երկու հատ վիպակ եմ կարդացել՝ ահագին ծավալուն, էդ երևակայականի ու իրականի միաձուլման մասին: Բայց եսիմ, ինձ դա հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Baltazar (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (15.10.2013), ivy (15.10.2013), Smokie (18.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու երկուսից ոչ մեկը հիմա չի նահանջի


նահանջեմ, գնամ քնելու: ներվերս ափսոս են  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր ու Արէա, կլինի՞ դուք իրար հետ էս մրցույթներում չշփվեք... Էս ա էլի պիտի մի տասը էջ կռիվ գնա:


խի՞ … լավ ա… թող շփվեն, իրար մի քիչ ճանաչեն… կարող ա նույնիսկ սիրեն զմիմյանս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> է հա, ուրիշ պատճառ կարա՞ր լիներ։


հիմնավորու՞մ: էդ գործի ի՞նչն էր էդքան վատ, որ մինուս տվեցիր:

----------


## Արէա

> Ու երկուսից ոչ մեկը հիմա չի նահանջի


Ձեր զրույցները քննարկում են կոչվում, մերը՝ վեճ։
Բարի գիշեր։

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մի ուրիշ անգամ, դու մանրից վերլուծի, էսօր քո ողջ ուշադրությունը տարբերակներին եմ նվիրում


դու իմ ուշադրությունը նվիրում ես տարբերակների՞ն… մերսի…

Լիզ, դու տղա ե՞ս թե աղջիկ…

----------


## ivy

> Երկու իմ կարծիքով կարևոր հարցերի մասին եմ ուզում խոսամ: Նախ՝ ստեղծագործությունների լեզուն: Ախր, հա, էլի գրական, բայց ոչ էսքան շինծու: Երբ որ ստեղծագործության մեջ Սերոբ անուն ես տեսնում, ակնկալում ես, որ լեզուն չպետք ա լինի անհաջող թարգմանության լեզու: Ամենագրական բառապաշարով ախր կարելի ա էնքան սիրուն խոսակցական հայերեն ստանալ: Ամեն նախադասություն գրելիս կարելի ա մի հատ բարձրաձայն կարդալ, պատկերացնել, թե ինքդ ոնց կասեիր էդ նախադասությունը, գրի առնել ու հետո ուղղակի բոլոր խոսակցական բառերը փոխարինել գրականներով. եթե խոսակցական տարբերակի շարադասությունը չփոխեք, հաստատ էդ արհեստականությունը, շինծուությունը ահագին կկոտրեք: Գոնե մի քիչ պիտի հավատանք, որ էդ զրույցը կարա իրականում տեղի ունենա: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ շատ դեպքերում էդպիսի նախադասություններով զրույցներ՝ թեկուզ ամենախոսակցական բառերով գրված, էդ մարդկանց մեջ հավատալու չի, որ լինի: Խոսքս հատկապես, բայց ոչ միայն 7-րդ տարբերակին ա վերաբերվում:


7-րդի հետ կապված լրիվ նույն զգացողություններն եմ ունեցել:

----------

Շինարար (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Բյուր լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ հիմքերի վրայա էս ամենը, չմոռանանք ճաշակ ասվածի մասին, մարդու սրտին դուր չի գալիսու վերջ, չեմ կոնկրետացնում ինչը, սյուժե, ոճ ևն , հո չես կարող համոզես որ դա ամենավատ գործը չի, կամ որ մնացածներն են դրանից վատը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առաջին ու վերջին տարբերակների օգտին եմ քվեարկել: Դերասանություն չանեմ, առաջին տարբերակի դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ հեղինակը Բյուրն էր: Ռուֆուսի հետ համաձայն եմ՝ ահագին անհաջող մրցույթ էր: 
> Երկու իմ կարծիքով կարևոր հարցերի մասին եմ ուզում խոսամ: Նախ՝ ստեղծագործությունների լեզուն: Ախր, հա, էլի գրական, բայց ոչ էսքան շինծու: Երբ որ ստեղծագործության մեջ Սերոբ անուն ես տեսնում, ակնկալում ես, որ լեզուն չպետք ա լինի անհաջող թարգմանության լեզու: Ամենագրական բառապաշարով ախր կարելի ա էնքան սիրուն խոսակցական հայերեն ստանալ: Ամեն նախադասություն գրելիս կարելի ա մի հատ բարձրաձայն կարդալ, պատկերացնել, թե ինքդ ոնց կասեիր էդ նախադասությունը, գրի առնել ու հետո ուղղակի բոլոր խոսակցական բառերը փոխարինել գրականներով. եթե խոսակցական տարբերակի շարադասությունը չփոխեք, հաստատ էդ արհեստականությունը, շինծուությունը ահագին կկոտրեք: Գոնե մի քիչ պիտի հավատանք, որ էդ զրույցը կարա իրականում տեղի ունենա: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ շատ դեպքերում էդպիսի նախադասություններով զրույցներ՝ թեկուզ ամենախոսակցական բառերով գրված, էդ մարդկանց մեջ հավատալու չի, որ լինի: Խոսքս հատկապես, բայց ոչ միայն 7-րդ տարբերակին ա վերաբերվում:
> 
> Երկրորդը էլի ինչ-որ չափով առաջին դիտարկմանս հետ ա կապված, բայց արդեն ոչ զրույցների: Չակերտների մեջ գրում եք ինչ-որ բան, հետո հիշեց, մտածեց, ու էդ չակերտի մեջինը էնքան հստակ ձևակերպված ա՝ շարադասորեն ճիշտ, ամբողջական: Էդպես ո՞վ ա հիշում կամ մտածում: Ախր եթե հիշածն ու մտածածը ամբողջովին իմաստ չունի վերծանելը, ձեզ կոնկրետ էդ հատվածն ա պետք առանձնացնել, կարելի ա նույնը պատմելով, առանց չակերտի գրել: Բյուր ջան, սա քո գործում հենց տեսա, ուղղակի քո գրածն ինձ մոտ էնպիսի հարազատություն ա առաջացնում, որ էսպես թե էնպես սիրում եմ, դուսր գալիս ա, քո պատմելը շատ լավն ա, դա էլ մանր տեխնիկական հարցի շուրջ իմ շատ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:
> 
> Մյուս քվեարկածս տարբերակի մասին էլ ասեմ: Լավ ճեպանկար էր, կարելի ա լավ գործ ստանալ, վերջում պետք չի հարցնել, թե տատն էլ գուցե չկար, էն ա տեսանք, որ տարօրինակ կերպով ուրիշ դռնից դուսր եկավ, կամ կարելիադա մի ուրիշ ձև ցույց տալ, էդ հարցադրումը պետք չէր, իմ սխալական կարծիքով: Քվեարկել եմ միայն ու միայն հետաքրքիր մտահղացման համար, էնպես չի, որ շատ նորարական ա, անցած տարի էր, թե էս՝ երկու հատ վիպակ եմ կարդացել՝ ահագին ծավալուն, էդ երևակայականի ու իրականի միաձուլման մասին: Բայց եսիմ, ինձ դա հետաքրքիր ա:


Որ Բալթազարը չասի` ինքնաբացահայտվում եմ, ասեմ` ի՞նչ գիտես, որ էդ ես եմ  :LOL: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես, դու ինչքան ուզում ես, ինձ քլնգի, ես քեզնից չեմ նեղվում:  :Blush:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Շինարար (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> դու իմ ուշադրությունը նվիրում ես տարբերակների՞ն… մերսի…
> 
> Լիզ, դու տղա ե՞ս թե աղջիկ…


Մեֆ լավ էլի, իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ հիմքերի վրայա էս ամենը, չմոռանանք ճաշակ ասվածի մասին, մարդու սրտին դուր չի գալիսու վերջ, չեմ կոնկրետացնում ինչը, սյուժե, ոճ ևն , հո չես կարող համոզես որ դա ամենավատ գործը չի, կամ որ մնացածներն են դրանից վատը։


Լիզ, հասկանու՞մ ես, նորմալ ա, որ հինգ բալանոց համակարգով իր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ու ճաշակով զրո ա դնում, բայց երբ մինուս ա դնում, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան էդ գործի մեջ մի այլ կարգի դուր չի եկել: Ես էլ ուզում եմ իմանալ` ինչը: Մարդ ես, կարող ա էդ գործի օգտին եմ քվեարկում:

----------


## ivy

> Ձեր զրույցները քննարկում են կոչվում, մերը՝ վեճ։
> Բարի գիշեր։


Արէա ջան, նեղանալ պետք չի, հատակպես որ վերջերս գրել էիր՝ «էդ տարիքից դուրս ես եկել»:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, հասկանու՞մ ես, նորմալ ա, որ հինգ բալանոց համակարգով իր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ու ճաշակով զրո ա դնում, բայց երբ մինուս ա դնում, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան էդ գործի մեջ մի այլ կարգի դուր չի եկել: Ես էլ ուզում եմ իմանալ` ինչը: Մարդ ես, կարող ա էդ գործի օգտին եմ քվեարկում:


եթե դու չես տեսել մի այլ կարգի դուր չեկող բան, քվեարկի պրծավ գնաց։ Հիմա որ Արէան ասի ինչը դուր չի եկել, դու էլ չե՞ս քվեարկի գործի օգտին։

----------


## E-la Via

> Ձեր զրույցները քննարկում են կոչվում, մերը՝ վեճ։
> Բարի գիշեր։


Արէա ջան, արի քունդ մի լավ առ, վաղը հենց ժամանակ ունենաս՝ տարբերակների վերաբերյալ կարծիքներդ էլ գրի էլի:
Էս մրցույթների ընթացքում, բացի հավեսով ստեղծագործություններ կարդալը, շատ եմ սիրում հատկապես մի քանի ակումբցիների վերլուծությունները, որոնց թվին դու էլ ես պատկանում:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), ivy (15.10.2013), LisBeth (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (15.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

Բյուր,  մուրազիդ  հասար: Աչքիս  հաղթելու  ես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե դու չես տեսել մի այլ կարգի դուր չեկող բան, քվեարկի պրծավ գնաց։ Հիմա որ Արէան ասի ինչը դուր չի եկել, դու էլ չե՞ս քվեարկի գործի օգտին։


Լիզ, դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվում` որի օգտին քվեարկեմ: Համ էլ հետաքրքիր ա: Ուզում եմ վերջապես հասկանալ, թե ինչու են ինձ միշտ էն գործերը դուր գալիս, որոնք Արէային դուր չեն գալիս և հակառակը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր,  մուրազիդ  հասար: Աչքիս  հաղթելու  ես:


ի՞նչ մուրազ  :Huh:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվում` որի օգտին քվեարկեմ: Համ էլ հետաքրքիր ա: Ուզում եմ վերջապես հասկանալ, թե ինչու են ինձ միշտ էն գործերը դուր գալիս, որոնք Արէային դուր չեն գալիս և հակառակը


մի հատ գնում եք փաբ, խմում, ջիգյարով զրուցում ու պարզում եք դա։ Արդյունքում էլ Մեֆի ասածը չի բացառվում։ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի հատ գնում եք փաբ, խմում, ջիգյարով զրուցում ու պարզում եք դա։ Արդյունքում էլ Մեֆի ասածը չի բացառվում։


լավ, հասկացա  :Smile: 
ստեղ ավելի շուտ քեզ ա խնայել պետք:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> ի՞նչ մուրազ


Ոնց թե ի՞նչ մուրազ, Բյուր: Ակումբի ստեղծագործական մրցույթներում հաղթելու մուրազդ  :LOL: :

----------

Baltazar (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> լավ, հասկացա 
> ստեղ ավելի շուտ քեզ ա խնայել պետք:


էդ հաշվով կարաս հանգիստ լինես  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց թե ի՞նչ մուրազ, Բյուր: Ակումբի ստեղծագործական մրցույթներում հաղթելու մուրազդ :


ես տենց մուրազ չունեմ: երկու անգամ հաղթել եմ արդեն, մի քանի քանի անգամ էլ երկրորդ-երրորդ տեղ ընկել: հերիք չի՞

----------


## E-la Via

> ես տենց մուրազ չունեմ: երկու անգամ հաղթել եմ արդեն, մի քանի քանի անգամ էլ երկրորդ-երրորդ տեղ ընկել: հերիք չի՞


'
Փաստորեն չէ  :Smile: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> '
> Փաստորեն չէ :


բացարձակապես հաղթելու հավակնություններ չունեմ էս մրցույթում  :Wink:  համենայնդեպս, հավակնոտ գործեր չեմ ուղարկել:

----------


## ivy

Մի բան ասեմ ընդհանուր: Գուցե ես էլ եմ հաճախ էդ սխալը անում, բայց համենայնդեպս կողքի աչքով լավ է երևում:
Երբ մարդ կերպար է ստեղծում, էդ կերպարը պիտի վերացական չլինի: Իր անունը, խոսելու ձևը, օգտագործած ֆրազներ, ամեն ինչը պիտի ծառայեն նույն նպատակին՝ էդ կերպարի ամբողջական ստեղծմանը: Մարդ պիտի կարդալուց զգա՝ էդ կերպարն ով էր, որտեղ էր, որ իրականության մեջ, որ երկրում, որ ժամանակ: Երբ էդ ամենի շարադրանքը սկսվում է լղոզվել ու ինքն իրեն հակասել կամ ուղղակի չծառայել կերպարին, էդ գործը տուժում է, որովհետև՝ ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում, չես հավատում, գործը դառնում է կեղծ:
Ու էդ իմ կարծիքով, շատ կարևոր բան է, որի վրա արժի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (15.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013), Շինարար (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր լրիվ *սուբյեկտիվ հիմքերի վրայա էս ամենը*, *չմոռանանք ճաշակ ասվածի մասին*, մարդու սրտին դուր չի գալիսու վերջ, չեմ կոնկրետացնում ինչը, սյուժե, ոճ ևն , հո չես կարող համոզես որ դա ամենավատ գործը չի, կամ որ մնացածներն են դրանից վատը։


չէ, համաձայն չեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

վերջինը նոր կարդացի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բան ասեմ ընդհանուր: Գուցե ես էլ եմ հաճախ էդ սխալը անում, բայց համենայնդեպս կողքի աչքով լավ է երևում:
> Երբ մարդ կերպար է ստեղծում, էդ կերպարը պիտի վերացական չլինի: Իր անունը, խոսելու ձևը, օգտագործած ֆրազներ, ամեն ինչը պիտի ծառայեն նույն նպատակին՝ էդ կերպարի ամբողջական ստեղծմանը: Մարդ պիտի կարդալուց զգա՝ էդ կերպարն ով էր, որտեղ էր, որ իրականության մեջ, որ երկրում, որ ժամանակ: Երբ էդ ամենի շարադրանքը սկսվում է լղոզվել ու ինքն իրեն հակասել կամ ուղղակի չծառայել կերպարին, էդ գործը տուժում է, որովհետև՝ ուղղակի չես պատկերացնում, չես հավատում, գործը դառնում է կեղծ:
> Ու էդ իմ կարծիքով, շատ կարևոր բան է, որի վրա արժի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել:


Ռիփ, ո՞ր գործի մասին ա ասածդ:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ո՞ր գործի մասին ա ասածդ:


Ընդհանուր ստեղծագործական դիտարկում:

----------


## Baltazar

> բացարձակապես հաղթելու հավակնություններ չունեմ էս մրցույթում  համենայնդեպս, հավակնոտ գործեր չեմ ուղարկել:


  Դու  ուզում  ես  միշտ  հաղթես,  այլ  ոչ  թե  ինչ-որ  գրական  ճիճու,  հասարակ  մահկանացու   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանուր ստեղծագործական դիտարկում:


Ինչի՞, Արտասուքե աղբյուրում դա շատ լավ արած ա:

----------


## E-la Via

> բացարձակապես հաղթելու հավակնություններ չունեմ էս մրցույթում  համենայնդեպս, հավակնոտ գործեր չեմ ուղարկել:


Բյուր ջան, ես իրականում Բալտազարի ասածն էի մեկնաբանում: 
Բայց ես էլ եմ ասում ՝ հերիք չի:
Համ էլ հերիք համեստություն անես՝ հենա, երեք գործերդ առաջին երեք տեղով են գնում :Wink: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու  ուզում  ես  միշտ  հաղթես,  այլ  ոչ  թե  ինչ-որ  գրական  ճիճու,  հասարակ  մահկանացու


չարաչար սխալվում ես:  :Wink:  երբ մի անգամ հաղթեցի մի գործով, որը հեչ դուրս չէր էկել, իսկ դուր էկածս գործը չորրորդ տեղ ընկավ, հասկացա, որ հաղթելուց կարևոր բաներ կան աշխարհում:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ինչի՞, Արտասուքե աղբյուրում դա շատ լավ արած ա:


Բյուր, նկատի չունեմ՝ բոլորին ա վերաբերում կամ կոնկրետ որևէ գործին, նկատի ունեմ՝ ընդհանուր մտքովս անցավ սա, ուզեցի կիսել:

----------


## LisBeth

> չէ, համաձայն չեմ…


 մանրամասնի մի քիչ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես իրականում Բալտազարի ասածն էի մեկնաբանում: 
> Բայց ես էլ եմ ասում ՝ հերիք չի:
> Համ էլ հերիք համեստություն անես՝ հենա, երեք գործերդ առաջին երեք տեղով են գնում:


չէ, մեկը վերջինում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մանրամասնի մի քիչ...


եթե ամեն ինչը թողնենք անձնական կարծիքի ու ճաշակների սուբյեկտիվությանը, ապա կարող ա քննարկումներն անիմաստ լինեն…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե ամեն ինչը թողնենք անձնական կարծիքի ու ճաշակների սուբյեկտիվությանը, ապա կարող ա քննարկումներն անիմաստ լինեն…


Մեֆ, որոշ դեպքերում պետք ա քաղաքավարիորեն ասել` դա քո անձնական սուբյեկտիվ ճաշակն ա ու անցնել առաջ, տենց ավելի հարմար ա  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, որոշ դեպքերում պետք ա քաղաքավարիորեն ասել` դա քո անձնական սուբյեկտիվ ճաշակն ա ու անցնել առաջ, տենց ավելի հարմար ա


էտ ուրիշ հարց ա, դա մեկ ա իմ ասածի հակառակը չի ապացուցում…

----------


## impression

*Տարբերակ 1.
Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*

դուր եկավ, լավն էր,  քվեարկում եմ միանշանակ
*
Տարբերակ 2.
Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*

որոշ բառեր մեծատառերով գրելը չի ուժգնացնում քո նկարագրելու տաղանդը, հեղինակ  ու մեկ էլ՝ հայերենում !! կետադրական նշան չկա
էնքան էր ժամանակները խառնած իրար, վաղակատարն ու անկատարը, կատարյալն ու ըղձականը էնքան վարպետորեն էր խառնած իրար, որ ես բան չհասկացա էս պատմվածքից
անտեղի, անհարկի, անհասկանալի երկար էր ու... անիմաստ, կներեք

*Տարբերակ 3.
Արտասուքե աղբյուրը
*
...իսկ Սանասար Բաղդասարն էլ մի ուրիշ հոյակապ ջրի արդյունք էին, մյուս անգամ էլ կարելի է դա մեջբերել  :Wink:  եսիմ, ես մի տեսակ չիմացա սրա ինչն էր պատմվածք
սկեչ էր ուղղակի,  էլ էն՝ առանց որևէ գրական հնարքի գործածության, եթե չհաշվենք սկզբի ուղեղ քերող ռուսերենը  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 4.
Ամիմիա
*
Լամայն ո՞վ է
Դալայ Լամայի մականուններից մեկը՝ մոտիկների համա՞ր 
ընդգծված գռեհկությունն ինչի՞ համար ա, սա ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ կապ ուներ մրցույթի հետ, սա ինչ էր... արդեն երրորդ գործը, որ ես ուղղակի չե՛մ հասկանում: էդ վերջն էլ էն նախորդ մրցույթի Կախարդի չստացված պարոդիան էր երևի: ուֆ լավ էլի ժողովուրդ...

*Տարբերակ 5.
ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

էս մեկը հասկացա  :Smile:  բայց որպես պատմվածք հեչ բան էր

*Տարբերակ 6.
Կարենը*

ըհըն, էս մեկը պատմվածք էր, մի բան հիշվեց գոնե՝ Կարենի մաման քած էր
դուր չեկավ ինձ պատմելու ոճը, ոճ չկար, ու բացի վերջին նախադասությունից ուրիշ ոչ մի բան սիրուն չէր

*
Տարբերակ 7.
Այգում*

ինձ թվում ա՝ ես չափազանց մեծ սպասումներ ունեմ մրցույթներից
լավը չէր, հորինած էր անտանելի շատ ու չհամոզեց հեչ
ախր պատահական ծանոթությունը նենց թեմա չի, որ սենց թքած կպցրած բաներ գրվեն էլի, լիքը կյանքից բաներ կան, լիքը մեզ հետ պատահել ա, լիքը նման բաներ ենք կարդացել...

*Տարբերակ 8.
Հին ընկերը*

իմ օրագրային գրառումներից մեկը հիշեցրեց, կներեք անհամեստության համար
ու էլի պատմվածք չէր
դուր չեկավ  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (15.10.2013), ivy (15.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013), Ամպ (15.10.2013), Շինարար (15.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ինչ-որ մեկը էստեղ պատրաստվում ա՞ գործերից խոսել, թե գնամ քնեմ:

Ուխ, Լիլը գրեց:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> եթե ամեն ինչը թողնենք անձնական կարծիքի ու ճաշակների սուբյեկտիվությանը, ապա կարող ա քննարկումներն անիմաստ լինեն…


ամեն ինչ չենք թողնում, մենակ չհիմնավորվածները, օբյեկտիվորեն չապացուծվածները... եթե մեկը ասում ա լավն ա կամ վատն ա, դրան ուրիշ բացատրություն չտալով, քննարկելու բան չի էլ մնում... եթե նշվի կոնկրետ թերացումներ, մնացածներն էլ կհամաձայնեն, կամ կհակաճառեն, կստացվի քննարկում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ամեն ինչ չենք թողնում, մենակ չհիմնավորվածները, օբյեկտիվորեն չապացուծվածները... եթե մեկը ասում ա լավն ա կամ վատն ա, դրան ուրիշ բացատրություն չտալով, քննարկելու բան չի էլ մնում... եթե նշվի կոնկրետ թերացումներ, մնացածներն էլ կհամաձայնեն, կամ կհակաճառեն, կստացվի քննարկում


համաձայն եմ մենակ մի խփի… 

ճիշտ ա, բայց էդ դեպքում էդ տեսակի քոմենթը կարելի ա պարզապես "որակազրկել" անկախ ամեն ինչից դրական ա թե բացասական… դա իրա մեջ որևէ արժեք չի պարունակում… 

հլա որ կուզես, ես ընենց կանեի որ քվեարկողները պտի անպայման գրեն գոնե իրենց քվեարկած գործի մասին… 

քննարկումները դրանք գնահատման համակարգի մաս չեն կազմում…

----------


## LisBeth

> համաձայն եմ մենակ մի խփի… 
> 
> ճիշտ ա, բայց էդ դեպքում էդ տեսակի քոմենթը կարելի ա պարզապես "որակազրկել" անկախ ամեն ինչից դրական ա թե բացասական… դա իրա մեջ որևէ արժեք չի պարունակում… 
> 
> *հլա որ կուզես, ես ընենց կանեի որ քվեարկողները պտի անպայման գրեն գոնե իրենց քվեարկած գործի մասին…* 
> 
> քննարկումները դրանք գնահատման համակարգի մաս չեն կազմում…


մյուս մրցույթին էս հարցը առաջ կքաշես, կքննարկենք դրա ճիշտ ու սխալ կողմերը, ինձ չգիտեմ ինչի թվում ա որ շատերին դա հետ կպահի քվեարկելուց...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մյուս մրցույթին էս հարցը առաջ կքաշես, կքննարկենք դրա ճիշտ ու սխալ կողմերը, ինձ չգիտեմ ինչի թվում ա որ շատերին դա հետ կպահի քվեարկելուց...


շնորհակալական համակարգն էլ բոյկոտելը սենց ա լինում, ամեն գրառման պատասխանում ես  :Jpit: 
ասում եմ` համաձայն եմ: ինձ թվում ա` քվեարկելուց հետ չի պահի, բայց անկապ քննարկումները կշատանան

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մյուս մրցույթին էս հարցը առաջ կքաշես, կքննարկենք դրա ճիշտ ու սխալ կողմերը, ինձ չգիտեմ ինչի թվում ա որ շատերին դա հետ կպահի քվեարկելուց...


կարող ա… շատ հավանական ա…

----------


## LisBeth

Այգումի միակ թերությունը երկխոսությունների գրական ուռճեցումն ա, բայց չեմ կարծում որ դա իրոք էդքան անհավանական ա սարքում ամեն ինչ, իսկ սիտուացիան հենց էն սովորական մեզ հետ կատարվող բաներից ա... ինչ ա չի կարա մասաժիստը հանդիպի իրեն սնիկերս հյուրասիրող փոքր աղջկա, հետո էլ հոգի մերկացնող զրույցի բռնվի անծանոթ տղամարդու հետ... սենց որ ասում եմ իմ հավատն էլ ա թուլանում, նո սուծ նէ վ էտըմ, ստեղ հարցը հերոսի հոգեվիճակի մեջ ա, որ հենց էդ անհավանական խոսակցություններից ու նկարագրություններից ա "հյուսվում"...

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> նա Մանկությունն էր՝ընկերս, ով մեռավ քաղաքի փոշու ու աղմուկի մեջ*՝ իր հետևից թողնելով լոկ հուշեր:*


Քլայն մի հատ նայի էս նախադասությանը... ընդգծածս մասը ... ավելի լավ ա չլիներ, միտքը դրանից միայն կշահեր, էլ չասեմ որ ռաբիզ երգ ա հիշացնում, աշխատի խուսափես նմանատիպ արտահայտություններից, ավելորդ բացահայտումներից:

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Սաղ պարերը պարել էի, մնացել էր շաֆթալոլոն...

Հոգնեցի էս մենախոսությունից:

----------


## Նարե91

Լավն էր Կարենը, ավելի շուտ` միտքը, իսկ գրելաոճն էդքան չհավանեցի, շըփ-թըփ էր գրված. դա հստակ զգացվում էր, տնաշե´ն, մի քիչ վրեն, որ աշխատեիր, առաջին հորիզոնականում գուցե լիներ: Դրա օգտին եմ քվեարկել մենակ: Մեկ էլ առաջին գործն եմ հավանել, բայց մի տեսակ քվեարկելս չեկավ  :Dntknw:  Մնացածները բացարձակ չտպավորվեցին: Սորրի, հեղինակներ: Անգամ երկրորդ գործը մինչև վերջ չկարողացա կարդալ: Իսկ վերջինը ... թե ինչի՞ ա էդքան ձայն ստացել:  Բան չհհասկացա: Բայց մի հատ էլ կկարդամ երևի:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Սաղ պարերը պարել էի, մնացել էր շաֆթալոլոն...
> 
> Հոգնեցի էս մենախոսությունից:



Լիզ, արի  Ամիմիայի մասին էլ կարծիք հայտնի էլի: Ինձ թվում ա դու պետք ա ինչ-որ չափով դրանից գլուխ հանես:

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.10.2013)

----------


## Սամ-Քլայն

Ժող, ակումբից ջնջվել հնարավորա՞

----------


## Արէա

Պետք չի պատմվածք գրել կեղտի մասին, պետք չի երգեր հորինել կեղտի մասին, պետք չի ֆիլմ (սերիալ) նկարել կեղտի  մասին, եթե դրա կողքին ոչ մի լուսավոր բան չես ցույց տալու, եթե ոչ մի հակակշիռ չես ստեղծելու, եթե ոչ մի վերաբերմունք, դու, կամ հերոսներիցդ որևէ մեկը չի ցույց տալու: 
Պետք չի պատմվածք գրել նրա մասին թե ինչպես էր հայրը ամեն երեկո գալիս տուն, բրնձով սուպ ուտում, բռնաբարում աղջկան ու ֆուտբոլ նայում, ու վերջ, վերջացնել պատմությունը: 
Պետք չի արդարանալ թե իրականում հենց տենց ա, Դիանա Գրիգորյանն էլ ա տենց անում, պետք չի դժվար ապրուստի սցենար գրել: 
Մի մոտեցում ցույց տվեք, մի կերպար ստեղծեք թող մի բան անի, մի հակակշիռ ստեղծեք էդ կեղտին, մի լուսավոր բան հորինեք:

Սա վեցերորդ տարբերակի մասին, որպես երեկվա գնահատականիս պարզաբանում, մնացածի մասին հետո:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ժող, ակումբից ջնջվել հնարավորա՞


Ոչ, հնարավոր չէ, առավել ևս նման խռովկան բնավորությամբ և նեղացած տրամադրությամբ  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), Mephistopheles (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Պետք չի պատմվածք գրել կեղտի մասին, պետք չի երգեր հորինել կեղտի մասին, պետք չի ֆիլմ (սերիալ) նկարել կեղտի  մասին, եթե դրա կողքին ոչ մի լուսավոր բան չես ցույց տալու, եթե ոչ մի հակակշիռ չես ստեղծելու, եթե ոչ մի վերաբերմունք, դու, կամ հերոսներիցդ որևէ մեկը չի ցույց տալու: 
> Պետք չի պատմվածք գրել նրա մասին թե ինչպես էր հայրը ամեն երեկո գալիս տուն, բրնձով սուպ ուտում, բռնաբարում աղջկան ու ֆուտբոլ նայում, ու վերջ, վերջացնել պատմությունը: 
> Պետք չի արդարանալ թե իրականում հենց տենց ա, Դիանա Գրիգորյանն էլ ա տենց անում, պետք չի դժվար ապրուստի սցենար գրել: 
> Մի մոտեցում ցույց տվեք, մի կերպար ստեղծեք թող մի բան անի, մի հակակշիռ ստեղծեք էդ կեղտին, մի լուսավոր բան հորինեք:


Արէա ջան, ես ամեն բառիդ հետ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց «Կարենը» տենց վատը չէր։ Աղջիկների կերպարները լավն էին. էդ էլ քեզ լուսավոր բանը:

Ինձ որ շատ հետաքրքիր էր. ես ահագին բան ապրեցի էդ գործից, մտածելու տեղ էլ տվեց (էս առումով միակն էր մասնակցած պատմվածքներից), էնպես որ, հեղինակ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ։ Ճիշտ է, վրան աշխատելու, հղկելու տեղեր կան, բայց ինձ իրոք ինչ-որ բան մնաց գրածիցդ։

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (15.10.2013), ivy (15.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013), Արէա (15.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ու՜ֆ, էլի հետ եմ մնում քննարկումներից :Sad:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, արի  Ամիմիայի մասին էլ կարծիք հայտնի էլի: Ինձ թվում ա դու պետք ա ինչ-որ չափով դրանից գլուխ հանես:


Ընթացքում կանդրադառնամ ու կվերլուծեմ էս տարբերակը, մի անգամ էլ պետք ա կարդամ :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (15.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

Լավ, եկեք էս անգամ ես էլ բոլոր տարբերակների մասին իմ կարծիքը գրեմ:

*Տարբերակ 1. Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*
Ռոմանտիկը ռոմանտիկով, բայց վերնագրից սկսած մինչև շարադրման ձև դուրս եկել ա: Հեղինակի ինքն իրեն հավատարիմ մնալն էստեղ իր գործն արել ա:

*Տարբերակ 2.Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ* 
Էս տարբերակի մասին կարծիքս արդեն հայտնել եմ:

*Տարբերակ 3. Արտասուքե աղբյուրը* 
Կուրորտային փոքրիկ արկածներն ո՞ւմ են խանգարում որ: Էստեղ միայն հեղինակին: Ախր նման պատմություններ լիքն են: Նման ծամված թեմա գրելուց կամ պետք է շարադման ձևով տարբերվեիր, կամ ինչ-որ օրիգինալ տարր  մտցնեիր սյուժեի մեջ:

*Տարբերակ 4. Ամիմիա*
Ոնց հեղինակին խոստացել էի, ևս մեկ անգամ կարդացի: Սթափ գլխով կարդալուց էր, թե ինչ, բայց էս անգամ սյուժե տեսա, թեկուզև շատ խառն ա ու վերնագրից սկսած հարցականներ մնացին: Պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ ինձ ավելի շատ հեղինակն ա հետաքրքրում , քան պատմվածքը: Կուզեի հասկանալ նման մտքերի հոսք ունեցող մարդուն: Եթե իհարկե նման բան հնարավոր է: Իսկ էս պատմվածքի ֆիշկեն հենց անհասկանալիության գրավչությունն ա:

*Տարբերակ 5.ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
Թեթև, լուսավոր պատմվածք: Բյուրի հետ համաձայն եմ, որ էն առաջին պարբերությունը պետք է հանվի: Դա ոնց որ ասի՝ ակումբցիներ ջան, էս մրցույթն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, ես միայն ուզում եմ ձեզ մի քանի հաճելի թեթև րոպեներ պարգևել: Բայց եթե էդպես լիներ, էս պատմվածքը էս թեմաայում չէր լինի, չէ՞: Կարծում եմ հեղինակն էս թեմայի շուրջ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր պատմվածք կարող էր գրել: Հատկապես, եթե նա իրոք Sambitbaban է:

*Տարբերակ 6. Կարենը*
Ինձ դուր եկավ հեղինակի կողմից պատմվածքում արծարծվող թեմայի չոր ներկայացման ոճը: Հեղինակն իր անձնական մոտեցումը ցույց չի տալիս ու ամեն ինչ թողնում է ընթերցողի ընկալման վրա: Նման մոտեցումը մի կողմից լավ է՝ էսպես կարողանում ենք թեմայի վերաբերյալ մեր ուրույն կարծիքը կազմել, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ ընթերցողի մոտ շատ բացեր են մնում, որոնք կարող են լցվել պատմվածքի օգտին ոչ էնքան ճիշտ դատողություններով: Ինձ մոտ էլ էն տպավորությունը ստեղծվեց, որ պատմվածքը հում է: Հղկելու դեպքում այն միայն կշահի:

*Տարբերակ 7. Այգում*
Էս պատմվածքի առաջին պարբերության առաջին տողերը կարդալուց  ինչ ՛՛պղտոր՛՛ բան ասեց մտքովս չանցավ: Համ էլ հեղինակի հետ էդ մի քանի վայրկյանում հասցրեցի կռիվ տալ: Ասում եմ՝ այ հեղինակ ջան, ո՞վ ա էդ նեղ մաջալին էդքան խոսում: Էն էլ դու մի ասա... Սա դեռ հերիք չէր, վերջին երկխոսության ժամանակ էլ սկսեցի մտածել մերսողը համ էլ փիքափի մասնագետ ա: Հեղինակ ջան, էս քեզանից չի, ինձնից ա :
Իսկ հիմա լուրջ:
Գործին գրագետ մոտեցում, սահուն կառուցվածք: Էն սնիկերս հյուրասիրող երեխեն դուրս շատ եկավ, էնքան լավ տեսա իրեն: Բայց ինչ-որ բան խանգարում ա էս պատմվածքի օգտին քվեարկելու որոշում կայացնելու հարցում: Դեռ կմտածեմ:

*Տարբերակ 8.Հին ընկերը*
Այ էս տարբերակի վերաբերյալ կարծիք չեմ հայտնելու: Շատ կուզեի հավանողները մի քանի նախադասությամբ ասեին, թե հատկապես ինչն են հավանում:

Հավանաբար կքվեարկեմ միայն առաջին և վեցերորդ տարբերակների օգտին: Բայց չեմ շտապում…

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), LisBeth (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (15.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պետք չի պատմվածք գրել կեղտի մասին, պետք չի երգեր հորինել կեղտի մասին, պետք չի ֆիլմ (սերիալ) նկարել կեղտի  մասին, եթե դրա կողքին ոչ մի լուսավոր բան չես ցույց տալու, եթե ոչ մի հակակշիռ չես ստեղծելու, եթե ոչ մի վերաբերմունք, դու, կամ հերոսներիցդ որևէ մեկը չի ցույց տալու: 
> Պետք չի պատմվածք գրել նրա մասին թե ինչպես էր հայրը ամեն երեկո գալիս տուն, բրնձով սուպ ուտում, բռնաբարում աղջկան ու ֆուտբոլ նայում, ու վերջ, վերջացնել պատմությունը: 
> Պետք չի արդարանալ թե իրականում հենց տենց ա, Դիանա Գրիգորյանն էլ ա տենց անում, պետք չի դժվար ապրուստի սցենար գրել: 
> Մի մոտեցում ցույց տվեք, մի կերպար ստեղծեք թող մի բան անի, մի հակակշիռ ստեղծեք էդ կեղտին, մի լուսավոր բան հորինեք:
> 
> Սա վեցերորդ տարբերակի մասին, որպես երեկվա գնահատականիս պարզաբանում, մնացածի մասին հետո:


Այ էս ա լուծումը.




> -Մեկուկես ամիս,- շշնջաց Մարին՝ հայացքով ճանապարհելով մեքենա նստող Կարենին ու նրա ընտանիքին:
> Շրջվեց, որ տուն գնա, երբ աչքն ընկավ պատշգամբներին թառած կաչաղակներին:


Արէա ջան, նորից պիտի խնդրեմ. փորձի տեսնել ոչ թե էն, ինչ հեղինակն ասում ա, այլ էն, ինչ հեղինակը ցույց ա տալիս:

----------

Նարե91 (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Արէա իսկ ես ամեն մի բառի հետ չէ որ համաձայն եմ, օրինակ որ պետք չի գրել կեղտի մասին, կամ էլ դրա մասին գրելուց հակակշիռ պետք ա տալ, կլասիկա: Չպետքերի մի ամբողջ ցուցակ, ում չի պետք? կարող ա ինձ էլ պետք ա գրել էդ կեղտի մասին ու լուծում չտալ դրան, անպատիժ թողնել, ոչ թե ստեղծել մի գերմարդ, մի հզոր էություն որին կապավինեն բոլորը, ու կսպասեն որ ինքը մատուցի բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք իրականում իրանց մեջ պետք ա փնտրեն, վերաբերմունքն էլ ներառյալ...
 Հա ու եթե գործը սերիալ ա լուսավոր պահը կամ երջանիկ ավարտը դրան չի փրկի, ընդհակառակը

----------

E-la Via (15.10.2013), Mephistopheles (15.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.10.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Խառը հերթականությամբ եմ կարդում :Smile: 

*Հին ընկերը.* Վատը չէր :Smile:  Պարզ, կարճ, հեշտ կարդացվող:

*Ամիմիա.* Խառնաշփոթ պատմություն էր, մինիմում երևի 40%-ը հասկացա ու տհաճություն զգալով էի կարդում :Pardon:  Ստեղծագործական մրցույթներին բազմիցս ասել եմ, որ չեմ սիրում նման թեմաներ ու սյուժեներ:

*Անվերջ ծանոթություններ.* Լաաա՜վն էր :Hands Up:  Հետաքրքիր էր, հաճույքով ու ժպիտով էի կարդում: Ըստ երևույթին քվեարկելու եմ :Yes: 

*Կարենը.* Սա էլ էր պարզ, հեշտությամբ էր կարդացվում, առանց ձանձրացնելու: «Հին ընկեր»ից լավն էր :Yes:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Այ էս ա լուծումը.
> 
> Արէա ջան, նորից պիտի խնդրեմ. փորձի տեսնել ոչ թե էն, ինչ հեղինակն ասում ա, այլ էն, ինչ հեղինակը ցույց ա տալիս:


Մի քանի անգամ կարդացել եմ էդ կաչաղակների պահը, բայց չեմ կարողանում կապել պատմվածքի հետ: Կաչաղակներն ի՞նչ: Ի՞նչ ա ցույց տալիս հեղինակը:

----------

Smokie (15.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա իսկ ես ամեն մի բառի հետ չէ որ համաձայն եմ, օրինակ որ պետք չի գրել կեղտի մասին, կամ էլ դրա մասին գրելուց հակակշիռ պետք ա տալ, կլասիկա: Չպետքերի մի ամբողջ ցուցակ, ում չի պետք? կարող ա ինձ էլ պետք ա գրել էդ կեղտի մասին ու լուծում չտալ դրան, անպատիժ թողնել, ոչ թե ստեղծել մի գերմարդ, մի հզոր էություն որին կապավինեն բոլորը, ու կսպասեն որ ինքը մատուցի բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, որոնք իրականում իրանց մեջ պետք ա փնտրեն, վերաբերմունքն էլ ներառյալ...
>  Հա ու եթե գործը սերիալ ա լուսավոր պահը կամ երջանիկ ավարտը դրան չի փրկի, ընդհակառակը


Չէ, չեմ կարողանում բացատրել, ես չեմ ասում մեկը գնար Գևորին ցխեր, հակակշիռը դա չի: 
Ասենք վերջում, մի քանի տող ընդամենը, սենց մի տեսարան լիներ. 
Կարենը քնած ա, մայրը մոտենում, ծածկում ա բացված վերմակը, հետո կամած մոտենում ա պահարանին, բացում դուռն ու սպիտակեղենի տակ պահված գումարի վրա մի քանի թղթադրամ ա ավելացնում:
Կամ ուրիշ մի բան, առաջի մտքիս եկածն ասեցի, վերջում պետք ա էդ կնոջն ու երեխային մենակ չթողնել, իրանց վերջում անպայման ցույց տալ ա պետք, դա ա հակակշիռը:
Ոչ թե Կարենի մերը բոզ էր, երեխեքը ծեծեցին Կարենին, Կարենենք էլի տեղափոխվեցին ու ինչ-որ մի աղջիկ նայեց ինչ-որ կաչաղակների: Կիսատ ա, միակողմանի ա, լավը չի:

----------

Smokie (19.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէ, չեմ կարողանում բացատրել, ես չեմ ասում մեկը գնար Գևորին ցխեր, հակակշիռը դա չի: 
> Ասենք վերջում, մի քանի տող ընդամենը, սենց մի տեսարան լիներ. 
> Կարենը քնած ա, մայրը մոտենում, ծածկում ա բացված վերմակը, հետո կամած մոտենում ա պահարանին, բացում դուռն ու սպիտակեղենի տակ պահված գումարի վրա մի քանի թղթադրամ ա ավելացնում:
> Կամ ուրիշ մի բան, առաջի մտքիս եկածն ասեցի, վերջում պետք ա էդ կնոջն ու երեխային մենակ չթողնել, իրանց վերջում անպայման ցույց տալ ա պետք, դա ա հակակշիռը:
> Ոչ թե Կարենի մերը բոզ էր, երեխեքը ծեծեցին Կարենին, Կարենենք էլի տեղափոխվեցին ու ինչ-որ մի աղջիկ նայեց ինչ-որ կաչաղակների: Կիսատ ա, միակողմանի ա, լավը չի:


Ես ընդհանրապես կեղտի մասին գրելուն էի ասում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Կարենին, միակողմանի չի, ես տենց չեմ տեսնում, Բյուրի ասած լուծումն էլ փչացնում ա դա: Դու կարաս նայես բոլոր տեսանկյուններից էս պատմությամ մեջ` Մարիի, Կարենի, Գևորի, որը նույնպես զուտ բացասական կերպար չի` հանգամանքներ` դրդապատճառ, հասունության պակաս - սխալ քայլ, մեկ էլ բացասականի պոտենցիալը հենց Կարենի մեջ տեսնես: Մակերեսային ես նայում: Չեմ ասում սա անթերի գործ ա, բայց մինուս մեկը շատ խիստ էր ասված:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ընդհանրապես կեղտի մասին գրելուն էի ասում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Կարենին, միակողմանի չի, ես տենց չեմ տեսնում, Բյուրի ասած լուծումն էլ փչացնում ա դա: Դու կարաս նայես բոլոր տեսանկյուններից էս պատմությամ մեջ` Մարիի, Կարենի, Գևորի, որը նույնպես զուտ բացասական կերպար չի` հանգամանքներ` դրդապատճառ, հասունության պակաս - սխալ քայլ, մեկ էլ բացասականի պոտենցիալը հենց Կարենի մեջ տեսնես: Մակերեսային ես նայում: Չեմ ասում սա անթերի գործ ա, բայց մինուս մեկը շատ խիստ էր ասված:


Լիզ, ես էստեղ ուրիշ բան տեսա... տեսա Գևորի ընտանիք, որն ավելի պրոբլեմատիկ էր, քան Կարենինը, այսինքն՝ մորը ծեծող հայր: Հեղինակը միտումնավոր չի մանրամասնում, թե ոնց կարա Կարենը ծեծի պատճառ դառնա, բայց եթե կա ընտանիքում ծեծ, ուրեմն կա նաև խնդիր, կա ավելի վատ ընտանիք: Կարենն էլ ա տանն ինչ-որ բաներ տեսնում, բայց հեղինակը կարծես հարց ա տալիս՝ ո՞րն ա ավելի վատ. հորը ծեծող մո՞րը տեսնելը, թե՞ մոր մոտ եկող «ծանոթներ»: Ու կա մի երրորդ ընտանիք՝ Մարիի ընտանիքը, որտեղ թեև մայրը չեմուչում ա անում, բայց հայրը ռացիոնալ ա ու ճիշտ ա դաստիարակում: Եթե նայում ենք էդ ընտանիքներից դուրս եկած երեխաներին, Մարին մեջներից նորմալն ա, հասունը, հասկացողը: Գևորը վայրենի ա, իրա վրա իր հոր վայրենությունն ա: Կարենն էլ քաշվող ա, որովհետև իր ընտանիքում բաներ կան, որ ինքն ուզում ա թաքցնի: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա կաչաղակներին, ապա ընդամենը շատ սիրուն պատկեր ա: Մարին, որը հասկանում ա Կարենի հետ կատարվածը, ֆիքսում կատարվածը, նայում ա պատշգամբին, որը դատարկ ա, որտեղ արդեն մարդ չի ապրում, դրա համար կաչաղակները իրանց համար հարմարվել են:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013), LisBeth (15.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2013), Նարե91 (15.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 2.
> *Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*


Անմշակ ու հում էր, երևի հենց դրա համար էր, որ ասելիքը չհասկացա: Ինչքանով էլ որ հասկացա, դեռ հում, չձևավորված, աբստրակտ կրոնական հայացքներ, բարու-չարի լղոզված ընկալում: Էնպիսի զգացողություն էր, որ հեղինակն ինչ-որ բան շատ խորը, շատ հասուն ընկալել, բայց ի վիճակի չի եղել տեղ հասցնել...

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները - Պատահական բառը սկզբում այնքան շատա գործածված, որ ձանձրացնում էր ընթերցումը: Կարդալուց հետո էլ ոչինչ չմնաց, որ ասեմ այ այս պահը տպավորվեց, հուզեց, մտածելու տեղիք տվեց - չէ: 

Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ - Չգիտեմ ով ինչպես, ես մինչև վերջ կարդացի: Հետաքրքիր էր իրավիճակը, հեղինակի ապրումները, զգացմունքները: Ի տարբերություն առաջինի, տպավորեց ու մտածելու տեղիք տվեց շատ կարևոր հարցերի շուրջ:

Արտասուքե աղբյուրը  - Հետաքրքիր էր, ռոմանտիկ: Հեշտությամբ կարդացվեց ու բավականին դրական էմոցիաներ տվեց: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

Ամիմիա - Էս պատմության միտքը չհասկացա, իմաստը ո՞րն էր: Չեմ հասկանում այսպիսի գործերը ու՞մ համար են գրվում: Թող ներող լինի հեղինակը, բայց այս գործը զզվանք առաջացրեց:

ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ - Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի, մի քիչ անհավանական է ռուս, գեղեցիկ կնոջ անունը չհիշել, բայց այնքան հետաքրքիր էր կարդացում, որ այդ մանրունքներին ուշադրություն չես դարձնում:

Կարենը - Լավ էր  գրված, շատ պատկերավոր: Բոլոր հերոսներին կարծես տեսնեի: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

Այգում - Որ ասեմ վատն էր, չէր կարդացվում - չէ: Բայց կարդալուց հետո ոչինչ չմնաց:

Հին ընկերը - Միտքը լավն էր, բայց շատ կարճ էր գրված, որը խանգարելա պատմվածքին:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, ես էստեղ ուրիշ բան տեսա... տեսա Գևորի ընտանիք, որն ավելի պրոբլեմատիկ էր, քան Կարենինը, այսինքն՝ մորը ծեծող հայր: Հեղինակը միտումնավոր չի մանրամասնում, թե ոնց կարա Կարենը ծեծի պատճառ դառնա, բայց եթե կա ընտանիքում ծեծ, ուրեմն կա նաև խնդիր, կա ավելի վատ ընտանիք: Կարենն էլ ա տանն ինչ-որ բաներ տեսնում, բայց հեղինակը կարծես հարց ա տալիս՝ ո՞րն ա ավելի վատ. հորը ծեծող մո՞րը տեսնելը, թե՞ մոր մոտ եկող «ծանոթներ»: Ու կա մի երրորդ ընտանիք՝ Մարիի ընտանիքը, որտեղ թեև մայրը չեմուչում ա անում, բայց հայրը ռացիոնալ ա ու ճիշտ ա դաստիարակում: Եթե նայում ենք էդ ընտանիքներից դուրս եկած երեխաներին, Մարին մեջներից նորմալն ա, հասունը, հասկացողը: Գևորը վայրենի ա, իրա վրա իր հոր վայրենությունն ա: Կարենն էլ քաշվող ա, որովհետև իր ընտանիքում բաներ կան, որ ինքն ուզում ա թաքցնի: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա կաչաղակներին, ապա ընդամենը շատ սիրուն պատկեր ա: Մարին, որը հասկանում ա Կարենի հետ կատարվածը, ֆիքսում կատարվածը, նայում ա պատշգամբին, որը դատարկ ա, որտեղ արդեն մարդ չի ապրում, դրա համար կաչաղակները իրանց համար հարմարվել են:


Բյուր կաչաղակները փչացնում են, դա ոչ էնա սիրուն տեսարան ա, ոչ էնա ասոցիացիա... թող նայեր դատարկ պատշգամբին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր կաչաղակները փչացնում են, դա ոչ էնա սիրուն տեսարան ա, ոչ էնա ասոցիացիա... թող նայեր դատարկ պատշգամբին:


իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ սիրունացնում են: դատարկ պատշգամբը շատ անկապ ու ընդհանուր ա: Գուցե պարադոքսալ ա հնչում, բայց պիտի մի բան լիներ պատշգամբում, որ ընդգծեր դատարկությունը: Հեղինակն ընտրել ա կաչաղակներին:

----------

Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Լիզ, ի դեպ, սկսում եմ մտածել, որ Կարենը դու չես գրել, այլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն  :Jpit:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (15.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Տարբերակ 7. *Այգում*
Մի անգամ էլ կարդացի:
Ճիշտն ասած էսօր 4 չէի գնահատի, էս տարբերակը: Արդեն համարյա 5-ի ա ձգում, հեսա մի հատ էլ կարդամ ...

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), LisBeth (15.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Հ.Գ. Լիզ, ի դեպ, սկսում եմ մտածել, որ Կարենը դու չես գրել, այլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն


Ես էլ արդեն ուզում եմ համոզվել, որ դու ես գրել  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հ.Գ. Լիզ, ի դեպ, սկսում եմ մտածել, որ Կարենը դու չես գրել, այլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն


Չի բացառվում, կամ էլ Արևանուռն ա:

----------


## ivy

Մի քիչ գրեմ իմ ընտրած տարբերակների մասին:

*Տարբերակ 1. Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*

Շատ սիրուն ու գրագետ գրված գործ էր: Էն, ինչ ինձ հաճախ խանգարում է տվյալ հեղինակի ուրիշ գործերի մեջ՝ չոր-ցամաքությունը, էստեղ բացակայում էր: Պատկերներն ամբողջական էին, շարադրանքը՝ հագեցած:
Սյուժեն հետաքրքիր էր. Կունդերայի «Էության անտանելի թեթևություն» գրքի հետ կապ ստեղծելը օրիգինալ գաղափար էր: Մի կողմից՝ գրքային Թերազան ու Տոմաշը, մյուս կողմից՝ իրական Թերազան ու Ժակը: Զուգահեռները լավն էին: Ու էստեղ մի չբացահայտված գիծ կա՝ «պատահականություն-ճակատագիր-արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեցող սցենար» անունով: Ինչո՞ւ էր Թերազան իր կյանքի մեջ տեսնում Կունդերայի Թերեզային, ինչո՞ւ էր շարժվում արդեն հայտնի «պատահականությունների» սցենարով: Կամ ի՞նքն էր շարժվում, թե դա միստիկ զուգադիպություն էր, որը պիտի ամբողջին կյանքի կոչվեր միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ Ժակի փոխարեն հայտնվեր Տոմաշը՝ արդեն իրական, բայց նաև գրքային սցենարից մեզ հայտնի: Էս պահը շատ հետաքրքիր ու խորն է, չբացված: Լիքը շերտեր ունի ու մտածելու տեղ է տալիս:


*Տարբերակ 8.
Հին ընկերը*

Եթե էս գործը սկզբից ևեթ դրված լիներ, գուցե և չքվեարկեի իր օգտին: Համաձայն եմ, որ վերջում հայտնվելու ու կոմպակտ լինելու էֆեկտը ազդեց մի քիչ: 
Հում է գործը, բայց լավն է: Մեջը քաղցրություն կա, չգիտեմ՝ էլ ուրիշ ինչ անուն տամ: Հենց էսպիսի պարզ ու նաիվ քաղցրություն: Մշակված չի, «երևակայական ընկեր» արտահայտությունը շատ ու անտեղի է կրկնվում, բայց էդ էլ կարծես ուտվում է շարադրանքի մեջ: Վերջն էլ էնքան «վույ» էր, մի տեսակ ուզեցի գրկել հեղինակին ու բարի ժպիտով հանգստացնել: Երևի մի պստո մեկն է գրել  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (15.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013), Ամպ (15.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2013), Շինարար (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ արդեն ուզում եմ համոզվել, որ դու ես գրել


Դե ինձնից հեռու չի տենց գործ գրելը (մի հատ նմանատիպ բան ունեմ գրած լրիվ երկխոսությունների վրա հիմնված ու «փչացածություն» կոչվածի մասին), նենց որ կարող ա  :Jpit: 




> Չի բացառվում, կամ էլ Արևանուռն ա:


Չէ, Արևանուռը դժվար:  :Jpit:  ինքը արտասուքն ա գրել: Լուսինեն վերջերս լավ աճում ա, դրա համար եմ ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ սիրունացնում են: դատարկ պատշգամբը շատ անկապ ու ընդհանուր ա: Գուցե պարադոքսալ ա հնչում, բայց պիտի մի բան լիներ պատշգամբում, որ ընդգծեր դատարկությունը: Հեղինակն ընտրել ա կաչաղակներին:


Լավ համոզեցիր թող լինեն կաչաղակները, իմաստ չեմ տա ամեն ինչ տեղը կընկնի:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Հ.Գ. Լիզ, ի դեպ, սկսում եմ մտածել, որ Կարենը դու չես գրել, այլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն


Երևի  :LOL:

----------


## E-la Via

> Դե ինձնից հեռու չի տենց գործ գրելը (մի հատ նմանատիպ բան ունեմ գրած լրիվ երկխոսությունների վրա հիմնված ու «փչացածություն» կոչվածի մասին), նենց որ կարող ա


Հետաքրքրեց… Բյուր, հղումը տուր կարդամ, համ էլ կասկածներս կփորձեմ փարատել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքրեց… Բյուր, հղումը տուր կարդամ, համ էլ կասկածներս կփորձեմ փարատել:


Էս ա: Վերջերս վերամշակել էի, բայց տենց էլ դուրս չեկավ, դրա համար հենց առաջին տարբերակն եմ տալիս:

----------

E-la Via (15.10.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Չէ, Արևանուռը դժվար:  ինքը արտասուքն ա գրել:



մտածում եմ, եթե ես լինեի Ալլան, այդքան արագ կծանոթանայի՞ անծանոթ քաղաքում: Բայց կուզենայի հեղինակը լինել, քանի որ պատմվածքն ինձ իրոք դուր է եկել, հատկապես ծանոթությունից հետո մինչև վերջ

----------

Lusntag Lusine (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մտածում եմ, եթե ես լինեի Ալլան, այդքան արագ կծանոթանայի՞ անծանոթ քաղաքում: Բայց կուզենայի հեղինակը լինել, քանի որ պատմվածքն ինձ իրոք դուր է եկել, հատկապես ծանոթությունից հետո մինչև վերջ


Դե մենք քննարկում ենք, թե որ գործի հեղինակն ով է, ոչ թե որ գործի հերոսն ով է:

----------


## ivy

> Արէա ջան, ես ամեն բառիդ հետ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց «Կարենը» տենց վատը չէր։ Աղջիկների կերպարները լավն էին. էդ էլ քեզ լուսավոր բանը:
> 
> Ինձ որ շատ հետաքրքիր էր. ես ահագին բան ապրեցի էդ գործից, մտածելու տեղ էլ տվեց (էս առումով միակն էր մասնակցած պատմվածքներից), էնպես որ, հեղինակ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ։ Ճիշտ է, վրան աշխատելու, հղկելու տեղեր կան, բայց ինձ իրոք ինչ-որ բան մնաց գրածիցդ։


Համաձայն եմ Նաիրուհու հետ: Էս գործը էդքան վատը չի. լիքը մշակելու տեղ ունի, դրանում ոչ մի խոսք, բայց հաստատ մինուս մեկ չի:

----------


## Արէա

Էդ մինուս մեկի վրա ինչքան էլ կենտրոնացաք: 
Երևի պիտի պարզ լիներ, որ դա իմ չափազանց սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:
Ցանկացած գործ, լինի գրականություն, լինի կինո, լինի թատրոն, որը պարունակում ա դաժանություն, ու որտեղ էդ դաժանությանը հակադրվող ոչինչ չկա, ամբողջ ստեղծագործությունը հիմնված ա էդ դաժանության վրա, բռնության, անարդարության վրա, երբ չես բողոքում, վերաբերմունք ցույց չես տալիս, ուղղակի պատմում ես, սենց իմիջայլոց, իբր սենց բան էլ կա, տհաճ ու զզվելի ա իմ համար. ԻՄ ՀԱՄԱՐ, ժողովուրդ:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), ivy (15.10.2013), Sambitbaba (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ մինուս մեկի վրա ինչքան էլ կենտրոնացաք: 
> Երևի պիտի պարզ լիներ, որ դա իմ չափազանց սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:
> Ցանկացած գործ, լինի գրականություն, լինի կինո, լինի թատրոն, որը պարունակում ա դաժանություն, ու որտեղ էդ դաժանությանը հակադրվող ոչինչ չկա, ամբողջ ստեղծագործությունը հիմնված ա էդ դաժանության վրա, բռնության, անարդարության վրա, տհաճ ու զզվելի ա իմ համար. ԻՄ ՀԱՄԱՐ, ժողովուրդ:


էդ տեսանկյունից Ամիմիան շատ ավելի դաժան ա  :Think:

----------

ivy (15.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 3.
> *Արտասուքե աղբյուրը*


Բթացել եմ ոնց որ, էս արդեն երկրորդ գործն ա, որ ուղեղիս չհասավ: Լեգենդն էլ դուր չեկավ էն դեպքում, երբ ես նման պատմությունների երկրպագու եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Արէա

> էդ տեսանկյունից Ամիմիան շատ ավելի դաժան ա


Չէ Բյուր, ոնց որ պատմես թե երեխեքը ոնց էին շան ձագին խեղդում առվի մեջ, մանրամասն դնես պատմես, առանց բողոքելու, առանց կարծիք արտահայտելու, առանց հերոսներից որևէ մեկին որևէ հակադիր գործողություն անել տալու, ուղղակի պատմես թե ոնց էին շանը խեղդում, ու վերջացնես: Սրա նման մի բան զգացի ես էդ պատմությունը կարդալուց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես գիտեմ, որ կռիս եմ, բայց էկա մի հատ ուրիշ հարց բարձրացնելու:

*Մարի*, էս որ քվեարկությունը մինչև ամսի 20-ն ա, ո՞նց են անուններն ամսի 19-ին հրապարակվելու  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Չէ Բյուր, ոնց որ պատմես թե երեխեքը ոնց էին շան ձագին խեղդում առվի մեջ, մանրամասն դնես պատմես, առանց բողոքելու, առանց կարծիք արտահայտելու, առանց հերոսներից որևէ մեկին որևէ հակադիր գործողություն անել տալու, ուղղակի պատմես թե ոնց էին շանը խեղդում, ու վերջացնես: Սրա նման մի բան զգացի ես էդ պատմությունը կարդալուց:



Արէա, բա Մարի՞ն: Բա տանը իրենց կարծիքի համար փակված էն երկու աղջիկնե՞րը: 
Իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունը չստեղծվեց , որ Կարենին շան ձագի պես խեղդում են… Բացի այդ ոնց հասկացա, Գևորգը չէր ծեծում Կարենին մոր անբարոյական պահվածքի համար, այլ որովհետև մի օր առաջ իր հայրն էր դուրս եկել նրանց տանից, իսկ մայրն էլ դա տեսնելով՝ կռիվ էր սկսել, որի համար ամուսնու կողմից ծեծի էր ենթարկվել:
Ոնց Լիզն ասեց, Գևորգը միանշանակ վատ կերպար չի: Գևորգն իր ընտանիքին ա էստեղ ներկայացնում ու մորն էդ վիճակում տեսնելու ցավից առաջացած համապատասխան քայլեր ա անում:

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 4.
> *Ամիմիա*


Մեֆ, դո՞ւ ես հեղինակը...
Չգիտեմ գործն ինչքանով թեմայի հետ կապ ուներ: Գաղափարը լավն էր, ներկայացման ձևը ոչ էթիկ, ոչ էսթետիկ, գրված էր նաև ահավոր քաոսային, ստիպում էր լարվես կարդալուց, որ մի բան հասկանաս, իսկ եթե շատ նման գործերի դեպքում վերջում մտածում ես, որ արժեր լարվել հանուն սրա, էս դեպքում կգերադասեի միանգամից հաջորդին անցնել...

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 5.
> *ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ  ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*


Զվարճալի էր, հետաքրքիր շարարդանք, բայց պատմվա՞ծք էր, թե ուղղակի օրագրային հավես գրառում: Ամբողջ ընթացքում էնպիսի զգացողություն էր, որ հեղինակը հայերեն չի մտածում, ոնց որ հայերեն բառեր էին, բայց միտքն արտահայտելու ձևը, շարադրանքն օտարալեզու մտածելու հետք ունեին... Ոնց որ չստացվեց մտքինս ձևակերպել, եթե մութ մնա, մրցույթից հետո հեղինակին կբացատրեմ ինչ նկատի ունեի... Սամբիտբաբա ջան, եթե դու ես հեղինակը, ներիր, բայց ես գործին եմ ձայն տալիս, ոչ թե հեղինակին, հակառակ դեպքում երկու ձեռքով կքեվարկեի...  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.10.2013), Smokie (19.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 6.
> *Կարենը*


Լավն էր, բայց ֆավորիտ դեռ չի, եթե մինչև վերջ ակնհայտ ֆավորիտ չունենամ, մի երկու գործի հետ սրան էլ ձայն կտամ չնայած նրան, որ դիալոգներն ու սյուժեն ահավոր արհեստական էին, ասելքին էլ իմ ժանրից դուրս էր  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 7.
> *Այգում*


Երևի առաջինի ու սրա օգտին քվեարկեմ   :Smile:  ես լուրջ փորձեցի հասկանալ, թե ինչը հատկապես էս գործի մեջ դուր եկավ, բացի շատ հաջող շարադրանքից, բայց չհասկացա, փոխարենը շատ խորն էմոցիոնալ ազդեցություն թողեց, թե ինչքանով նաև մտածելիք, հետո կերևա...  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Տարբերակ 8.
> *Հին ընկերը*


Մար, դո՞ւ ես հեղինակը:  :LOL:  Լավն էր, բայց քանի որ արդեն ֆավորիտներ ունեմ, էլ ձայն չեմ տա...  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ու ընդհանրապես, Ալեքը վկա, էս գործն ինձ Դորիանի Սատանան մայրամուտին պատմվածքը հիշեցրեց: Ուղղակի էստեղ հոմոսեքսուալիզմն էդքան բացահայտ չէր:


 Բյուր, մի պահ ինձ էլ, ուղղակի վերջում կասկածեցի, որ էդ ուղղությամբ չի  :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> ես ինձ ակուբի անդամ սկսում եմ չհամարել, որովհետև քննադատությունը ծաղրիա հասնում արդեն,...


Քյալն ջան, երբ նոր եկա ակումբ, գրական մրցույի միջոցով եկա, էն կարգի ծաղր ու ծանակ էր, որ արդեն ակումբից պիտի դուրս գայի, բայց դուր չեկա, սկսեցի բոլոր դիտողությունները ուշադիր կարդալ, ինձ համար լիքը բան առանձնացնել, եղավ ահավոր շատ կարծիքներ, որ չընդունեցի, էլ ավելի շատ կարծիքներ ընդունեցի ու համ էլ գրական մրցույթներում արդեն առաջին տեղ էի գրավում ոչ միայն ակումբում: Մի ժամանակ էլ լրիվ ուրիշ տեղ՝ գրական ակումբում Ռայը քլնգեց էնպես, որ մինչև հիմա գանգիս քլունգի սպին կա, բայց էդ եթե սկզբում կոտրեց, ապա հետո էնքան ստիմուլ եղավ, որ գործերիցս մեկը մատերս դողալով իրեն ուղարկեցի ու հանկարծ մարդը գովեստներ շռայլեց...  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.10.2013), Smokie (20.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ես դեռ մենակ վերնագրերն եմ կարդացել հարցման մեջ, էն էլ ոչ բոլորը, բայց արդեն մի կոնկրետ ստեղծագործության հեղինակի վերաբերյալ կասկածներ ունեմ  :Jpit:  «Կարենը»  :Jpit:  Միանգամից Լիլոշին հիշեցի  :LOL:

----------


## CactuSoul

> *Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*
> 
> 
> Ամստերդամի կենտրոնից դուրս՝...


Բյուրակն  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես դեռ մենակ վերնագրերն եմ կարդացել հարցման մեջ, էն էլ ոչ բոլորը, բայց արդեն մի կոնկրետ ստեղծագործության հեղինակի վերաբերյալ կասկածներ ունեմ  «Կարենը»  Միանգամից Լիլոշին հիշեցի


ինքը չի  :LOL:  մրցույթի հովանավորը ո՞նց կմասնակցի մրցույթին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դո՞ւ ես հեղինակը...
> Չգիտեմ գործն ինչքանով թեմայի հետ կապ ուներ: Գաղափարը լավն էր, ներկայացման ձևը ոչ էթիկ, ոչ էսթետիկ, գրված էր նաև ահավոր քաոսային, ստիպում էր լարվես կարդալուց, որ մի բան հասկանաս, իսկ եթե շատ նման գործերի դեպքում վերջում մտածում ես, որ արժեր լարվել հանուն սրա, էս դեպքում կգերադասեի միանգամից հաջորդին անցնել...


Ո՞նց իմացար որ ես եմ… էտ ե՞ս մտածում իմ մասին… ոչ էսթետկ, ոչ էթիկ… մերսի

----------


## CactuSoul

*Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*

 :Blink: 
Էնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ հեղինակը ղժժում ա ընթերցողի (այս դեպքում՝ ինձ) վրա: Վիրավորվեցի, անկեղծ ասած:
Մյուս կողմից՝ անմեղության կանխավարկածը հաշվի առնելով՝ ինձ մի թեթև վատ եմ զգում, որ վիրավորվել եմ. կարող է հեղինակի համար իրոք ինչ-որ կարևոր ու իմաստալից գործ է սա…  ::}: 
Չգիտեմ, հեչ դուրս չեկավ։  :Sad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*Ամիմիա*

Ուֆ, հես ա էլի ինձնից մարդիկ են նեղանալու  :Sad:   Հա բայց ո՞նց չասեմ, որ հիմարություն էր  :Shout:

----------


## CactuSoul

*ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*




> Պատմեցի ընկերներիս՝ լավ ծիծաղեցին, իսկ ես *այդ պահին հիշեցի մեր մրցույթրը և որոշեցի փորձել ձեզ էլ ուրախացնել:* Ով գիտի, միգուցէ հաջողվի՞…


Պատմությունը լավն էր, բայց պատմվածք չէր ու չէր կարող լինել՝ հենց մենակ նշածս բառերի պատճառով:
«Մանրապատումներ» թեմային կսազեր  :Smile:

----------


## E-la Via

Մեֆ, բայց էս քո ձեն չհանելը մի տեսակ կասկածի տեղիք ա տալիս: Կարող ա՞ դու էլ ես տարբերակ ուղարկել ու քո ասածի համաձայն որոշել պատմվածքների վերաբերյալ կարծիք չհայտնել:

----------


## ivy

> Մեֆ, բայց էս քո ձեն չհանելը մի տեսակ կասկածի տեղիք ա տալիս: Կարող ա՞ դու էլ ես տարբերակ ուղարկել ու քո ասածի համաձայն որոշել պատմվածքների վերաբերյալ կարծիք չհայտնել:


Չէ հա, նա ուղղակի ալարում ա կարդալ  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեֆ, բայց էս քո ձեն չհանելը մի տեսակ կասկածի տեղիք ա տալիս: Կարող ա՞ դու էլ ես տարբերակ ուղարկել ու քո ասածի համաձայն որոշել պատմվածքների վերաբերյալ կարծիք չհայտնել:


չէ, ստեղ Մեֆ չկա... էս ոնց որ բաց մրցույթ լինի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (15.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

*Այգում*

Հըմ, այս մեկը վատը չէր։ Իմ ճաշակով չէր, հատկապես տեղ-տեղ (օրինակ՝ երբ Դավիթն իր հոգեբանական իմացություններն էր ի ցույց դնում), բայց _ըստ սահմանման_ լավն էր։

----------


## CactuSoul

*Հին ընկերը*

LisBeth-ն ա՞ հեղինակը  :Think: 
Նորմալ էր, առանձնապես ոչ մի բան չասեց:

----------


## E-la Via

> չէ, ստեղ Մեֆ չկա... էս ոնց որ բաց մրցույթ լինի


Հա ո՞ր.. Ես որ միայն առաջին, երկրորդ, չորրորդ մեկ էլ հինգերորդ տարբերակների հեղինակներն գիտեմ: Մյուսների պահով գլխի էլ չեմ ընկնում. մի տեսակ անծանոթ ձեռագրեր են:
Բյուր, ենթադրություններովդ կիսվի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա ո՞ր.. Ես որ միայն առաջին, երկրորդ, չորրորդ մեկ էլ հինգերորդ տարբերակների հեղինակներն գիտեմ: Մյուսների պահով գլխի էլ չեմ ընկնում. մի տեսակ անծանոթ ձեռագրեր են:
> Բյուր, ենթադրություններովդ կիսվի:


ինչ մտածել, ընթացքում գրել եմ: Ամիմիան հաստատ Լիզբեթն ա, ուրիշ մարդ չի կարա լինի:

----------

E-la Via (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Հին ընկերը*
> 
> LisBeth-ն ա՞ հեղինակը 
> Նորմալ էր, առանձնապես ոչ մի բան չասեց:


Չէ, Կակտուս, Լիզբեթը չի: Էս գործի մասին ահագին մտածել եմ, թե ով կարա լինի: Ուրեմն սենց վարկածներ եմ պտտացնում. Ալֆա, Մարի կամ Ռուբի: Մարին դժվար լինի, որովհետև էն ա կգրեր, հետո կսկսեր տեղադրել, ոչ թե տեղադրելուց հետո մի հատ էլ հեղինակից ներողություն խնդրեր: Ռուբին էլ դժվար լինի, որովհետև ոնց հասկանում եմ, էս գործը վերջին վայրկյանին ա էկել, իսկ տեղադրելու պահին Ռուբիենց մոտ առավոտը ժամը տասը-տասնմեկն էր, ինքը պիտի դասի լիներ: Տակը մնում ա Ալֆան. ժամը վեցի կողմերը կամ ավելի ուշ Երևանից հասնում ա տուն ու արագ-արագ նստում, գրում ա, հազիվ հասցնում ա:

----------

CactuSoul (15.10.2013), E-la Via (15.10.2013), Smokie (20.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Չէ հա, նա ուղղակի ալարում ա կարդալ


Ախր իրեն անընդհատ էս թեմայում եմ տեսնում ու պետք ա որ կարդալուց էլ լինի: Ինձ թվում ա ինքը քլունգներն ա սրում  :Smile: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր իրեն անընդհատ էս թեմայում եմ տեսնում ու պետք ա որ կարդալուց էլ լինի: Ինձ թվում ա ինքը քլունգներն ա սրում :


իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ քննարկումն ա կարդում  :Jpit:

----------


## E-la Via

> իսկ ինձ թվում ա՝ քննարկումն ա կարդում


Էդ էլ կա: Մենք էստեղ գլուխ ենք ջարդում, իսկ նա մի ձայն էլ չի հանում...

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

սա ինչ ա՞... Մեֆ մի բան ասա, էս լռությունը դուրըս չի գալիս

մտածում եմ թե ոնց են տարբերակները հնչելու պրոցեսսում, հատկապես ամիմիան, ովա կարդալու դա

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սա ինչ ա՞... Մեֆ մի բան ասա, էս լռությունը դուրըս չի գալիս
> 
> մտածում եմ թե ոնց են տարբերակները հնչելու պրոցեսսում, հատկապես ամիմիան, ովա կարդալու դա


Մեֆը մեռել ա…

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեֆը մեռել ա…


բա դու ո՞վ ես, որ տիրացել ես նրա հաջաթներին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա դու ո՞վ ես, որ տիրացել ես նրա հաջաթներին


Մեֆիստոֆելը…

----------


## LisBeth

ախ դու չար ոգի, ի՞նչ նշան անեմ թեմայի ներսում քեզ ընդմիշտ պահեմ, գուցե դու խոսես նրա փոխարեն, երկու խելոք բան, կամ վերլուծություն, ինչ սիրտդ կուզի...ազատ ես... խնդրեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ախ դու չար ոգի, ի՞նչ նշան անեմ թեմայի ներսում քեզ ընդմիշտ պահեմ, գուցե դու խոսես նրա փոխարեն, երկու խելոք բան, կամ վերլուծություն, ինչ սիրտդ կուզի...ազատ ես... խնդրեմ


եթե Կարենի մամայի հետ ծանոթացնեք՝ կգրեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե Կարենի մամայի հետ ծանոթացնեք՝ կգրեմ…


կարդացել ա  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> եթե Կարենի մամայի հետ ծանոթացնեք՝ կգրեմ…


դիմենք հեղինակի օգնությանը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դիմենք հեղինակի օգնությանը


Ժող մի հատ ա մնացել, էն էլ կարդամ ու կգրեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող մի հատ ա մնացել, էն էլ կարդամ ու կգրեմ…


հույս ունեմ` ութերորդն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ժող մի հատ ա մնացել, էն էլ կարդամ ու կգրեմ…


ո՞ր մեկն ա մնացել

----------


## Mephistopheles

այգին ա մնացել… 

լավ, է… էն էլ չեմ կարդա… մեկ էլ էն եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեե՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜րկարը չեմ կարդացել…

----------


## LisBeth

> այգին ա մնացել… 
> 
> լավ, է… էն էլ չեմ կարդա… մեկ էլ էն եեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեե՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜րկարը չեմ կարդացել…


բա ասում էիր մեկն ա մնացել, Այգումը կարդա, տենանք դու էլ ես Ստանիսլավսկի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա ասում էիր մեկն ա մնացել, Այգումը կարդա, տենանք դու էլ ես Ստանիսլավսկի


երկարն էլ կարդա՞մ…

----------


## LisBeth

> երկարն էլ կարդա՞մ…


էդ ընտությունը քեզ եմ թողնում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էդ ընտությունը քեզ եմ թողնում


կարա՞մ այգին էլ չկարդամ… պարտադիր ա՞…

----------


## LisBeth

> կարա՞մ այգին էլ չկարդամ… պարտադիր ա՞…


չէ, կարդա այգին

----------


## ivy

Էս ինչքան էլ ձեզ թանկացնել գիտեք, պիտի մի հատ էլ համոզես, խնդրես, պահ   :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), LisBeth (15.10.2013), Mephistopheles (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարա՞մ այգին էլ չկարդամ… պարտադիր ա՞…


Կարայիր առաջինի վրա ժամանակ չծախսեիր, մեկ ա քեզ պաշտոնապես արգելված ա էդ գործի մասին խոսել:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս ինչքան էլ ձեզ թանկացնել գիտեք, պիտի մի հատ էլ համոզես, խնդրես, պահ


Այվ բայց ով ա խնդրում  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Այվ բայց ով ա խնդրում



Մեկը ես, մեռա համոզելով մարդկանց, էդ թվում նաև Մեֆին, որ կարծիք գրեն։ Բայց արդեն հոգնեցի…

----------

Mephistopheles (15.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ինչքան էլ ձեզ թանկացնել գիտեք, պիտի մի հատ էլ համոզես, խնդրես, պահ


Ճիշտ ա ասում, ի՞նչ եք ձեզ թանկացնում… Բյուր, քեզ ա վերաբերվում… հատկապես…

----------


## Mephistopheles

հասել եմ Այգու կեսին… էն որ դռների մոտով ա անցնում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարայիր առաջինի վրա ժամանակ չծախսեիր, մեկ ա քեզ պաշտոնապես արգելված ա էդ գործի մասին խոսել:


առանձնապես խոսալու բան էլ չկա…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ամենաառաջինը խոսեմ մոտս զզվանք առաջացրած պատմվածքից՝<<Ամիմիայից>>:
Կարդալուց պատկերները էնքան տհաճություն են առաջացնում,որ դադարում ես գրվածքի վրա ուշադրություն դարձնել:Եթե հեղինակը մտադրվել ա դժոխքից մի հատված նկարագրի,ապա դա իրա մոտ ստացվել ա լավագույն ձևով:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ամենաառաջինը խոսեմ մոտս զզվանք առաջացրած պատմվածքից՝<<Ամիմիայից>>:
> Կարդալուց պատկերները էնքան տհաճություն են առաջացնում,որ դադարում ես գրվածքի վրա ուշադրություն դարձնել:*Եթե հեղինակը մտադրվել ա դժոխքից մի հատված նկարագրի,ապա դա իրա մոտ ստացվել ա լավագույն ձևով:*


*Մեֆ*, հիմա հասկացար ինչի՞ եմ քեզ կասկածել  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Մեֆ*, հիմա հասկացար ինչի՞ եմ քեզ կասկածել


Մեֆը չի, իրա աղջիկ տեսակն ա` Լիզբեթը:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Հիմա էլ խոսեմ էն կայֆիկ գրվածքից,որ կարդալուց հետո քեզ թվում ա, թե քեզ հետ ա էդ ամեն ինչը եղել:
Ինչքան հանգստություն կա գրվածքիդ մեջ, ինչքան իրական են պատկերները : Հեղինակ,  սիրեցի  հոգուդ հանգստությունը...

----------


## Վոլտերա

Մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ

*Տարբերակ 1. Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*
Հեղինակ, ապրե՛ս: Էս տեսակ գործերն իմ թուլությունն են: Բա շարադրանքն ինչ հավեսն էր: :Love:  Ամբողջ պատկերները աչքիս առաջ էին: Ու կարևորը մինչև վերջ գիծը պահած էր: Մի շնչով գրված բան էր: Մի շնչով էլ կարդացվեց: Ու մի բան էլ նստվածք թողեց վերջում:


*Տարբերակ 2. Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*
Սամ, երկար չեմ ուզում գործիդ մասին խոսել: Կարճ ասեմ: Խմբագրիր գրածներդ, մի քանի անգամ կարդա, լավ մշակիր: Լավ ձեռք ունես, ու հա, տաղանդավոր ես: Պատմվածքդ անմշակ էր ընդամենը: Լիքը ավելորդ մասեր կային, մի քիչ խառը-խուճուճ էր, բայց ինձ նենց ա դուր գալիս քո գրելու ձևը, քո մտածելու ձևը, զգացմունքներ արտահայտելու ձևը: Լիքը աճելու տեղ ունես: Բայց անհատականություն ես, հետաքրքիր, յուրօրինակ: Լավ պահիր Ալբերտին  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 3. Արտասուքե աղբյուրը*
Այ Հեղնար ջան, դու չգիտես, որ էս տեսակի գործերը ուժե նե տոտ, էլ չեն կարդացվում, դրանց վախտը անցել ա: 

*Տարբերակ 4. Ամիմիա*
Եթե Պալանիկի կեղտոտ գործերը մի կերպ կուլ կտամ, էս տիպի պատմվածքների համար էլ տեղ չունեմ: Կարդում ես ու բկիդ ա կանգնում: Ի՞նչ ասելիք, ինչ խորություն, չէ, հեղինակ ջան, չէ,  դրանք էդ քո ասած խլրտացող անցքում կորում գնում են, ոչ էլ տեղ են հասնում, եթե իհարկե հենց սկզբից էլ իրանք գոյություն ունեին: Պետք չի էս աստիճանի ներքև իջացնել պատմվածքը: Անգամ մի գրամ զգացողություն չառաջացրեց:

*Տարբերակ 5. ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
Որպես պատմվածք՝ նյետ
Որպես օրագրային գրառում՝ շնորհակալում եմ

*Տարբերակ 6. Կարենը*
Էս մրցույթի ամենախորը գործն էր, իմ կարծիքով: Չէ, առանձնապես լացացնող չէր, բայց շերտեր ուներ: 

*Տարբերակ 7. Այգում*
Էս մեկն էլ էր շերտավոր գործերից, բայց ինձ չտարավ, կարճ ասած բան չասեց: Լավն էր, բայց մենակ էդքանը: Ուղղակի լավն էր: Հենց դրա համար էլ չեմ քվեարկել

*Տարբերակ 8. Հին ընկերը* 
Մեջը մի տեսակ թաքնված դրամատիզմ տեսա ու դրա վրայից թեթևակի քմծիծաղ: Էդ երկուսի միաձուլումից հավես զգացողություններ առաջացան: Չգիտեմ, որ մեկն էր որ մեկի վրա կառուցված, բայց որ հուզեց, դա հաստատ: Ոչ թե լացացրեց, այլ հուզեց՝ իր ձևով: Էնքան եմ սիրում ես էդ ծաղրի ու դրամատիզմի խառնուրդը: Ինձ ամենաշատը էդ տեսակի գործերը կարող են դուր գալ, ու հա , նաև լացացնել
բա ծխող տատիկը՜ :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), CactuSoul (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մարի, մենակ ակումբցիներ են մասնակցե՞լ: Մեյլդ էիր թողել, ցանկացած մեկը կարող էր գրել, ուղարկել, դրա համար եմ հարցնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարի, մենակ ակումբցիներ են մասնակցե՞լ: Մեյլդ էիր թողել, ցանկացած մեկը կարող էր գրել, ուղարկել, դրա համար եմ հարցնում:


Արի Մարիի տեղը ես ասեմ  :Jpit:  Հա: Ինձ թվում ա` արդեն սաղին գիտեմ:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեֆ*, հիմա հասկացար ինչի՞ եմ քեզ կասկածել


դե սուր աչք ունես, հո զոռով չի…

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 4. Ամիմիա*

Ինքը միշտ էսպես է գրում: Իր մտքերը առաջ են անցնում շարադրանքից: Ոնց որ ֆլեշբեքերի մեջ լինի ու արագ գրի է առնում՝ թքած ունենալով դրանք իրար կապելու ու կառույց սարքելու վրա: Բայց չի «խաբում», այ սենց զգում ես, որ աչքի առաջ հայտնվածը ճշտությամբ գրում է, դրա համար նկարագրություններն էդքան կենդանի են, ծակող: Ինքը շատ կենդանի է գրում:
Իր մոտ խաղի օրենքներն ուրիշ են. գլխավորը սյուժեն չի, այլ պատկերները: Ընդհանրապես, իր մոտ գրականության ուրիշ տեսակ է, որտեղ շարադրանքը մեզ համար սովորական և ճանաչելի տարածության ու ժամանակի մեջ չի հյուսված: Թե ոնց է գրված ու ինչի հենց էդպես, դա մենակ հեղինակը գիտի, էդ իր կանոններն են:
Չես ուզում, մի կարդա, ինքը քո համար չի գրել: Ու էդ պահը վերջն ա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), LisBeth (16.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Տարբերակ 4. Ամիմիա*
> 
> Ինքը միշտ էսպես է գրում: Իր մտքերը առաջ են անցնում շարադրանքից: Ոնց որ ֆլեշբեքերի մեջ լինի ու արագ գրի է առնում՝ թքած ունենալով դրանք իրար կապելու ու կառույց սարքելու վրա: Բայց չի «խաբում», այ սենց զգում ես, որ աչքի առաջ հայտնվածը ճշտությամբ գրում է, դրա համար նկարագրություններն էդքան կենդանի են, ծակող: Ինքը շատ կենդանի է գրում:
> Իր մոտ խաղի օրենքներն ուրիշ են. գլխավորը սյուժեն չի, այլ պատկերները: Ընդհանրապես, իր մոտ գրականության ուրիշ տեսակ է, որտեղ շարադրանքը մեզ համար սովորական և ճանաչելի տարածության ու ժամանակի մեջ չի հյուսված: Թե ոնց է գրված ու ինչի հենց էդպես, դա մենակ հեղինակը գիտի, էդ իր կանոններն են:
> Չես ուզում, մի կարդա, ինքը քո համար չի գրել: Ու էդ պահը վերջն ա


օքեյ…

----------

Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, դու դա արդեն կարդացել ես, ասում էիր՝ մենակ էն երկարն ա մնացել, մեկ էլ Այգու կեսը  :Smile: 
Դե մի երկու րոպե էլ քեզ թանկացրու ու արդեն սկսի կարծիքներ գրել:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> օքեյ…


Այվ, Մեֆն արդեն հավատաց, որ ինքն ա էդ տարբերակի հեղինակը  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Տարբերակ 4. Ամիմիա*
> 
> Ինքը միշտ էսպես է գրում: Իր մտքերը առաջ են անցնում շարադրանքից: Ոնց որ ֆլեշբեքերի մեջ լինի ու արագ գրի է առնում՝ թքած ունենալով դրանք իրար կապելու ու կառույց սարքելու վրա: Բայց չի «խաբում», այ սենց զգում ես, որ աչքի առաջ հայտնվածը ճշտությամբ գրում է, դրա համար նկարագրություններն էդքան կենդանի են, ծակող: Ինքը շատ կենդանի է գրում:
> Իր մոտ խաղի օրենքներն ուրիշ են. գլխավորը սյուժեն չի, այլ պատկերները: Ընդհանրապես, իր մոտ գրականության ուրիշ տեսակ է, որտեղ շարադրանքը մեզ համար սովորական և ճանաչելի տարածության ու ժամանակի մեջ չի հյուսված: Թե ոնց է գրված ու ինչի հենց էդպես, դա մենակ հեղինակը գիտի, էդ իր կանոններն են:
> Չես ուզում, մի կարդա, ինքը քո համար չի գրել: Ու էդ պահը վերջն ա


Այվ, արի հենց սրանից էլ սկսենք…

էդ ամեն ինչը հասկանում եմ, բայց մեկ ա մնում ա օդի մեջ… նույն էդ ֆլեշբեքերը և այլն… էս գործն իմ մոտ ավելի շատ հարցեր ա առաջացնում աղբյուրի մասին քան գործի… 

օրինակ՝ ինքն իսկապես ապրել ա՞ էս ամենը, քանի որ էս նկարագրածը կարծես մեր մշակույթից չի,… ինքը հորինում ա՞ էս պատկերները, թե՞ անձամբ ապրել ա… իրա "մթության ու սյուրեալիսզմի տրամաբանական հիմքը կարծես բոլորովին բացակայում ա… էս տեսակի գործերը սովորաբան միտված են մարդու մեջ թաքնված մութ զգացմունքների ու տաբուներին կպնելու ու գրգռելու վրա, բայց իրա սյուրեալիզմը ինձ չի կպնում… i can't identify myself… անգամ դժվար ա ասել գրողը կին ա՞ թե տղամարդ, չնայած կան հատվածներ որտեղ հստակ ասվում ա որ տղամարդ ա… 

ու ասեմ… թափթփված ա… ոնց որ ոչ թե ուզում ա ասի կամ բացատրի այլ ինչ եկել ա միտքին գրել ա… ու կարծես նաև որոշակի "ազդեցություն" կա…

ոնց ասեմ… արդեն սկսում ա քեզ գործն էնքան չհետաքրքրել որքան դրդաշատճառները…

----------

CactuSoul (16.10.2013), ivy (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էլի բան սպասվու՞մ ա էս թեմայում, թե՞ այսօր այսքանը, գնամ քնելու:

Փիսը էկավ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

…օրինակ էս նկարը… կամ սա… կամ սա…

սրանք առաջին հայացքից կարծես աբսուրդի հասնող անբարոյականություններ են, բայց իրականում շատ մարդկային ներվի են կպել ժամանակին ու մինչև հիմա էլ կպնում են… սրանց սոցիո-մշակութային ու կրոնական բազան հստակ ա դրա համար ազդեցիկ ա… ընկալվում ա… վախենում ես կամ զզվում ես որովհետև քեզ բավականին մոտ ա թվում… իհարկե իր բոլոր սեքսուալ ու ֆետիշային գունավորումներով…

21 տարեկանից ցածրներին հրամայվում ա դուրս գալ ֆորումից… Մարի էդ քեզ էլ ա վերաբերվում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էլի բան սպասվու՞մ ա էս թեմայում, թե՞ այսօր այսքանը, գնամ քնելու:
> 
> Փիսը էկավ


կարաս գնաս քնես… ինչքան շուտ էնքան լավ…

բայց մի քիչ էլ մնա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարաս գնաս քնես… ինչքան շուտ էնքան լավ…
> 
> բայց մի քիչ էլ մնա…


մնամ ի՞նչ անեմ: բան չի կատարվում

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 5. Անվերջանալի ծանոթություն*

Գործը սկսվում է անեկդոտի նման ու էն նախազգուշացումով, որ «լուրջ բան չսպասեք, մտքովս անցավ, որոշեցի պատմել, ուրախացնել»:
Էդպես էլ շարունակվում է: Թեթև, անհոգ շարադրանք: Իրական պատմություն, որը մարդ հավեսով պատմում է ու ոչ մի լուրջ ակնկալիքներ չունի: Եթե «Մանրապատումներում» գրեր, հաստատ ավելի հավեսով կկարդացվեր, քան մրցույթում: Մրցույթը մի քիչ ուրիշ ֆորմատ է, չգիտեմ, բայց էս գործը մի տեսակ չի սազում էստեղ...
Իրականում, շատ էլ հետաքրքիր պատմություն է. մարդ ոչ մի կերպ չի կարողանում մտապահել մի այլ մարդու, անգամ մինչ օրս չի հիշում նրա անունը, թեև հետը երևի մի հարյուր անգամ ծանոթացել է: Ինչի՞ պիտի էդպիսի բան լինի ու ի՞նչի հենց էդ մարդու հետ. սա հո լրիվ մի հոգեվերլուծության նյութ է  :Smile: 
Բայց ոչ էստեղ, ոչ էս մրցույթում...
Մանրապատումներում դնեիր, Սամ ջան, ասեինք, խոսեինք  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մնամ ի՞նչ անեմ: բան չի կատարվում


դե գնա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Տարբերակ 5. Անվերջանալի ծանոթություն*
> 
> Գործը սկսվում է անեկդոտի նման ու էն նախազգուշացումով, որ «լուրջ բան չսպասեք, մտքովս անցավ, որոշեցի պատմել, ուրախացնել»:
> Էդպես էլ շարունակվում է: Թեթև, անհոգ շարադրանք: Իրական պատմություն, որը մարդ հավեսով պատմում է ու ոչ մի լուրջ ակնկալիքներ չունի: Եթե «Մանրապատումներում» գրեր, հաստատ ավելի հավեսով կկարդացվեր, քան մրցույթում: Մրցույթը մի քիչ ուրիշ ֆորմատ է, չգիտեմ, բայց էս գործը մի տեսակ չի սազում էստեղ...
> Իրականում, շատ էլ հետաքրքիր պատմություն է. մարդ ոչ մի կերպ չի կարողանում մտապահել մի այլ մարդու, անգամ մինչ օրս չի հիշում նրա անունը, թեև հետը երևի մի հարյուր անգամ ծանոթացել է: Ինչի՞ պիտի էդպիսի բան լինի ու ի՞նչի հենց էդ մարդու հետ. սա հո լրիվ մի հոգեվերլուծության նյութ է 
> Բայց ոչ էստեղ, ոչ էս մրցույթում...
> Մանրապատումներում դնեիր, Սամ ջան, ասեինք, խոսեինք


անգամ Մանրապատումների մեջ իրա փանչլայնը թույլ ա… օրինակ ես լինեի սենց կվերջացնեի… էն աղջիկը գալիս ա հետևից, ձեռը գցում ա Սամի "ունեցած-չունեցածին" ու ասում ա… էս անգամ որ չես հիշել, ձեռումս ինչ կա-չկա "տանելու" եմ հետս… էտ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ կտայի որ Սամի դեմքը տեսնեի… 

այսնքն մի քիչ կարար նույնիսկ չափազանցներ, թե չէ կուլտուրալան ընթրիքի պատմություն ա դառնում… մի քիչ սիրավեպ մտցներ, բան-ման… բլնգած ա, լավ բլնգած ա… 

երեծեքը քնած են, չէ՞… 

Չուկ, կգաս կջնջեոս սրանք, ես հեսա փակագծերը բացելու եմ… քֆուր չեմ տալու…

----------

ivy (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ուֆֆֆ… Լավ ա Բյուրը գնաց…

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 6. Կարենը*

Էս գործը «կեղտի» մասին չի, չնայած դրա մասին լինելու իրավունքն էլ ոչ ոք իրենից վերցնել չի կարող: Բայց չէ, կեղտի մասին չի՝ հակառակ Արէայի կարծիքին:
Տխրություն կա մեջը, ցավ, բայց հետն էլ լույս, որ գալիս է Մարիի կերպարից: 
Շարադրանքն ահագին կաղում է, կարելի էր ավելի սիրուն մատուցել, բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս էն, որ ուղղակի պատկերներ են տված՝ առանց մեկնաբանությունների:
Ընտանիքներ, էնտեղ մեծացող էրեխեք, նրանց կյանքը, արժեքները, մտածողությունը, հարաբերությունները...
Վատը չէր, մենակ թե մշակել է պետք:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), E-la Via (17.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ընդհանուր բոլոր գործերի մեջ մի հատ մեծ թերություն կա… խորություն չկա… կարծես գրողներն ասեն "էս ա, էսքամնից ավել պետք չի գնալ" ու դա անում են կոնկրետ ֆրազաներով… օրինակ հին ընկերը "Հիմա մտածում եմ. գուցե տատիին էլ էի ես հորինել:"-ը գործը "հստակեկցնում" ա… մի քիչ կարար երկար գրեր ու միստերիից հաներ դարձներ ավելի լուրջ էն իմաստով որ ավելի խորանար մարդու բնույթի մեջ, միչդեռ մի քիչ նույնիսկ հոլիվուդյան գիծ ա ընտրել…

----------


## ivy

> ընդհանուր բոլոր գործերի մեջ մի հատ մեծ թերություն կա… խորություն չկա… կարծես գրողներն ասեն "էս ա, էսքամնից ավել պետք չի գնալ" ու դա անում են կոնկրետ ֆրազաներով… օրինակ հին ընկերը "Հիմա մտածում եմ. գուցե տատիին էլ էի ես հորինել:"-ը գործը "հստակեկցնում" ա… մի քիչ կարար երկար գրեր ու միստերիից հաներ դարձներ ավելի լուրջ էն իմաստով որ ավելի խորանար մարդու բնույթի մեջ, միչդեռ մի քիչ նույնիսկ հոլիվուդյան գիծ ա ընտրել…


Ինձ էդ վերջը նենց ա դուր եկել ու հեչ էլ Հոլիվուդյան գիծ չի, ինքը չի պարզում, որ, հա, տատիին էլ ա հորինել, ինքը իրեն ուղղակի հարց ա տալիս շվարած: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա խորությանը, կարող ա մենք տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում էդ բառի տակ, բայց ինձ համար առաջինը լավ էլ խորն ա:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 3. Արտասուքե աղբյուրը*

Էս շատ պարզունակ գործ էր, չեմ ուզում ասել «թույլ»՝ ոչ մեկին չվիրավորելու համար: Ովքեր սիրում են թեթև ռոմանտիկա, թրթռացող սրտեր և դողացող շուրթեր, լրիվ իրենց համար է: Ու էդ ֆորմատի մեջ որ նայենք, ահագին էլ սիրուն էր: 
Բայց ընդհանուր հեչ հասուն գործ չէր:

----------

Արևանուռ (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ էդ վերջը նենց ա դուր եկել ու հեչ էլ Հոլիվուդյան գիծ չի, ինքը չի պարզում, որ, հա, տատիին էլ ա հորինել, ինքը իրեն ուղղակի հարց ա տալիս շվարած: 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա խորությանը, կարող ա մենք տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում էդ բառի տակ, բայց ինձ համար առաջինը լավ էլ խորն ա:


հոլիվուդյան ա Այվ… ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում ա թե էդքան տարի հետո իրա ընկերն ինչի ա վերածվել, քան թե դա նրա ֆանտազիան ա թե չէ… կան տենց սյուժեներ որտեղ գործողությունների վերջում պարզվում ա էդ սաղն ինքն ա եղել ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկը… սայքոլոջիկալ թրիլլեր… այսինքն դառնում ա զուտ իրա մասին… ընկերը դառնում ա 4րդական կերպար, որի գոյությունը անիմաստ ա եթե իրա հատ կապված զարգացող սյուժե չկա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա խորությանը, կարող ա մենք տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում էդ բառի տակ, բայց ինձ համար առաջինը լավ էլ խորն ա:


ստեղ համաձայն եմ հետդ… տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում ու քո համար խորն ա առաջինը…

----------


## ivy

> ստեղ համաձայն եմ հետդ… տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում ու քո համար խորն ա առաջինը…


Իսկ քո համար ի՞նչ ա առաջինը:
Քանի Բյուրը ստեղ չի, գրի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ քո համար ի՞նչ ա առաջինը:
> Քանի Բյուրը ստեղ չի, գրի


ճիշտն ասած ես ավելի շատ կուզենայի լսել թե դու ինչ կասես… ես առանձնապես բան էլ չունեմ ասելու… ինքը շարադրելուց լավ ա, ամեն ինչ ակնոններով ու օրենքներով գրում ա, բայց երբեք չեմ ուզեցել երկրորդ անգամ կարդալ… too much stuff… շատ ա գրած ու սկսմում եմ կարևորն անկարևորից չտարբերել…

----------


## ivy

> ճիշտն ասած ես ավելի շատ կուզենայի լսել թե դու ինչ կասես… ես առանձնապես բան էլ չունեմ ասելու…


Ես արդեն գրել եմ, Մեֆ, հրես.




> *Տարբերակ 1. Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*
> 
> Շատ սիրուն ու գրագետ գրված գործ էր: Էն, ինչ ինձ հաճախ խանգարում է տվյալ հեղինակի ուրիշ գործերի մեջ՝ չոր-ցամաքությունը, էստեղ բացակայում էր: Պատկերներն ամբողջական էին, շարադրանքը՝ հագեցած:
> Սյուժեն հետաքրքիր էր. Կունդերայի «Էության անտանելի թեթևություն» գրքի հետ կապ ստեղծելը օրիգինալ գաղափար էր: Մի կողմից՝ գրքային Թերազան ու Տոմաշը, մյուս կողմից՝ իրական Թերազան ու Ժակը: Զուգահեռները լավն էին: Ու էստեղ մի չբացահայտված գիծ կա՝ «պատահականություն-ճակատագիր-արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեցող սցենար» անունով: Ինչո՞ւ էր Թերազան իր կյանքի մեջ տեսնում Կունդերայի Թերեզային, ինչո՞ւ էր շարժվում արդեն հայտնի «պատահականությունների» սցենարով: Կամ ի՞նքն էր շարժվում, թե դա միստիկ զուգադիպություն էր, որը պիտի ամբողջին կյանքի կոչվեր միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ Ժակի փոխարեն հայտնվեր Տոմաշը՝ արդեն իրական, բայց նաև գրքային սցենարից մեզ հայտնի: Էս պահը շատ հետաքրքիր ու խորն է, չբացված: Լիքը շերտեր ունի ու մտածելու տեղ է տալիս:

----------


## impression

> Ես դեռ մենակ վերնագրերն եմ կարդացել հարցման մեջ, էն էլ ոչ բոլորը, բայց արդեն մի կոնկրետ ստեղծագործության հեղինակի վերաբերյալ կասկածներ ունեմ  «Կարենը»  Միանգամից Լիլոշին հիշեցի


ինչի՞՞  :Shok:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես արդեն գրել եմ, Մեֆ, հրես.


համաձայն եմ… ինձ հետաքրքրում ա թե ինչի՞ ամստերդամ չգնաց… Տոմաշը հերթական ժակ ա… ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս… ինքն էլ ա ասում… 

եթե ժակի թեման զարգանար ու կուլմինացիան լիներ չգնալու պատճառը, տոմաշն ավելի պինդ վերջաբան կլիներ… 

ճիշտն ասա,ծ «պատահականություն-ճակատագիր-արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեցող սցենար» չկա… կա աղջիկ who can't maintain a relationship բայց տենց չի ասվում ուղղակի երևում ա…

----------


## ivy

*Տարբերակ 2. Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*

Էդ ամբողջ պաթոսը, ծանրաբեռնված շարադրանքն ու ավելորդ այլաբանությունները տարիքի հետ կանցնեն կգնան, էդ հեչ: Կարևորը, որ ինքը էս տարիքից գրում է ու արդեն էսքան լավ: 
Գործը ծանր էր կարդացվում հենց էդ ամբողջ ավելորդ զեղումների պատճառով: Բայց եթե հեղինակը շարունակի ստեղծագործել, ժամանակի հետ էդ ամեն ինչը կսկսի հղկվել, ու արդեն ընտիր սերուցքը կմնա: 
Չկոտրվես քննադատություններից, դրանք քեզ աճեցնելու համար են, ոչ թե ցավեցնելու:

----------


## ivy

Վերջին տարբերակի մասին էսօր արդեն գրել եմ:
«Այգում»-ն էլ արդեն լիքը քննարկել եմ երեկ ու Շինարարի կարծիքի հետ ամբողջովին համաձայնել, էլ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:
Տակը բան չմնաց, չէ՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լավ, արի սենց ասեմ Ժակի ու Բյուրի միջև բան ա եղել որ չի գրել… դատարկ ա էդ տեղն Այվ… կամ էլ ինքն ա ամստերդամում եղել Ժակը չի գնացել… 

չի նստում Այվ, հասկանում ե՞ս ֆոկուսից ընկած ա մի տեսակ…

----------


## Peace

Քվեարկեցի երրորդին ու վերջնեկին:

Առաջինի դեպքում. ընդամնեը մեկ նախադասության համար:
Երկրորդի. շարմ կար:

----------

Արևանուռ (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, արի սենց ասեմ Ժակի ու Բյուրի միջև բան ա եղել որ չի գրել… դատարկ ա էդ տեղն Այվ… կամ էլ ինքն ա ամստերդամում եղել Ժակը չի գնացել… 
> 
> չի նստում Այվ, հասկանում ե՞ս ֆոկուսից ընկած ա մի տեսակ…


Մեֆ, սա non-fiction չի, ջոկու՞մ ես, Բյուրն էլ կյանքում Ամստերդամում չի ապրել:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մեֆ, սա non-fiction չի, ջոկու՞մ ես, Բյուրն էլ կյանքում Ամստերդամում չի ապրել:


Բյուր, ինքը հատկապես քո դեպքում շատ ա սիրում անձնականացնել, բանի տեղ մի դիր  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Լավ, արի սենց ասեմ Ժակի ու Բյուրի միջև բան ա եղել որ չի գրել… դատարկ ա էդ տեղն Այվ… կամ էլ ինքն ա ամստերդամում եղել Ժակը չի գնացել… 
> 
> չի նստում Այվ, հասկանում ե՞ս ֆոկուսից ընկած ա մի տեսակ…


Մեֆ, բայց ինչի՞ Բյուրին խառնեցիր հերոսների հետ  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ինքը հատկապես քո դեպքում շատ ա սիրում անձնականացնել, բանի տեղ մի դիր


ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել` ես ստեղ եմ:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Օհ, Աստվածներ, նա քնած չի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, սա non-fiction չի, ջոկու՞մ ես, Բյուրն էլ կյանքում Ամստերդամում չի ապրել:


հասկանում ենք Բյուր, քեզ ինկատի չունեմ անունը մոռացել էի… բայց Ժակի ու էդ աղջկա կոնտակտը հարաբերություններն ամբողջական չեն… տեղը ծակ ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հասկանում ենք Բյուր, քեզ ինկատի չունեմ անունը մոռացել էի… բայց Ժակի ու էդ աղջկա կոնտակտը հարաբերություններն ամբողջական չեն… տեղը ծակ ա…


Մեֆ, կարծեմ դու տեղյակ էիր, որ էդ գործի մասին քեզ արգելված ա խոսելը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, բայց ինչի՞ Բյուրին խառնեցիր հերոսների հետ


անունը մոռացել էի, այօնոբվ էի գրում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կարծեմ դու տեղյակ էիր, որ էդ գործի մասին քեզ արգելված ա խոսելը:


Այվ, ես քո ինչն եմ ասել… 

sorry… բանի տեղ մի դիր…

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), ivy (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, Ռիփ, ես ամեն ինչ տեսա  :Angry2:

----------


## ivy

Գնացի քնելու  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, Ռիփ, ես ամեն ինչ տեսա


մնացած գործերիդ մասին չեմ գրի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

by the way Բյուր ինչքան էլ non-fiction չի մեկ ա դու ես՝ քո մամսին ա… դե գնա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> by the way Բյուր ինչքան էլ non-fiction չի մեկ ա դու ես՝ քո մամսին ա… դե գնա…


հա, ես Տոմաշն եմ:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, ես Տոմաշն եմ:


հա Թերեզա ջան, Տոմաշն ես, երազի…

----------


## Արևանուռ

*Տարբերակ 1.
Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*
Ողջ պատմությունը պատմվում է արագ ավարտելու ճիգով, սակայն ձգձգվում է զուգահեռ պատահականությունների շարանով, ու վերջում էլ այն խզվում է՝ *Տոմաշ*:
Պիտի ասեմ, մեծ հաճույքով եմ կարդացել թե՛ որպես առաջին գործ, թե՛ որպես սիրուն պատմություն: 

*Տարբերակ 2
Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*
Հեղինակի զգացմունքները զուգորդում են իրար, տիրում գործողությունների վրա, կառավարում հերոսներին:  Ինքս երբե՛ք չեմ կարող այսպես արտահայտվել, ես միշտ եմ հիանում այս պատանու գործերով, ու ինձ չեն խանգարում  հաճախ օգտագործվող դերանուններն ու բազմակետերը, անգամ մյուս գործերի հետ համեմատելի երկար լինելը, որպեսզի հավանություն տամ:

*Տարբերակ 3.
Արտասուքե աղբյուրը* 
Մարին ասում է, որ *էս տեսակի գործերը ուժե նե տոտ, էլ չեն կարդացվում, դրանց վախտը անցել ա*:
այս գործն էլ եմ հավանել, քանի որ այն պարզ էր, թեթև, միայն հետաքրքիր է համբուրվեցի՞ն  Դաթոն ու Ալլան, ես կուզենայի որ՝ *այո*

*Տարբերակ 4.
Ամիմիա*
Ես կարողանում եմ ամեն տեսակի գրվածք կարդալ: Ընթերցելիս հավանեցի այս գործը, բայց չէի կարող ձայն տալ, քանի որ երկրորդ անգամ այլևս չէի կարդալու, մի տեսակ լեզուն մաքուր չէր: 

*Տարբերակ 5.
ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* 
Փաստորեն իրոք չէր հիշում Ն-ի անունը: Իսկ իմ մոտ տպավորվել էր որ ուղղակի «չէր հիշում»: Ամեն գործ էլ պետք է գնահատվի, ահա և  ես քվեարկեցի:

*Տարբերակ 6.
Կարենը*
Տխուր էր. բոլոր երեխաները անմեղ են, նրանք պատասխանատու չեն ծնողների վարքի համար, ես հավանություն եմ տվել բովանդակությանը, բայց համամիտ եմ Արէայի այն մտքի հետ, որ գոնե արդարացվեր այդ կնոջ  տղամարդասիրությունը:

*Տարբերակ 7.
Այգում*
սկիզբն ինձ էլ մի տեսակ զգաստացրեց,  ու պարզվեց ներսում մասաժ էին անում, Ներիր, հեղինակ, ես պիտի քվեեարկեի, ափսոս, իր բովանդակությամբ ամենալավ պատմությունն էր

*Տարբերակ 8.
Հին ընկերը*
Ներքևում շնորհակալությունս է, բայց այն Մարիի այլ նախադասությանն էր ուղղված, եթե ժամանակի խնդիր չունենար, հեղինակը հավանաբար լավ գործ կգրեր:

Շնորհակալ եմ

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2013), Enna Adoly (16.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կարեն…

ինձ չի համոզում Գևորգի պահվածքը երբ իմանում ա էդ ամեն ինչը… մի քիչ շատ կոմպլեքս ա տենց դրություններն ու իմ կարծիքով մի քիչ պարզացրած ա… շատ հակասական կարա լինի երեխայի պահվածքը երբ իմանում ա որ հայրը հարևանին *** իսկ հարևանի տղան ին ընկերն ա դրան էլ գումարած հայրը ծեծում ա մորը դրա պատճառով… ես հաստատ չկգիտեմ թե երեխան ինչ վերաբերմունք կունենա ու քանի տարեկան երեխան ինչ վերաբերմունք կունենա… իհարկե բացառված չի որ ագրեսիվանա, շատ հավանական ա, բայց  ստեղ կա մի խնդիր, արդյո՞ք երեխան կբարձրաձայնի… տայրիքը կարևոր ա էս պատմվածքում… ստեղ ինձ հետաքրքրում ա հենց գևորգի վերաբերմունքը… աչքաթող ա արվա… տարբեր տայրիյքներմում էդ փաստը տարբեր ա ընկալվում ու "հարվածը" տարբեր ա լինում… տարիք կարա լինի որ Գևորգն այլևս դուրս չգա խաղալու հենց էդ փաստի պատճառով ու էն որ 1.5 ամիս հետո Կարենենք նորից տեղափոխվում են, խոսում ա էն մասին որ հեղինակը էդ սցենարը համարում ա ստանդարտ ու ափլիքաբըլ (applicable) բոլոր դեպքերում… 

կարծում եմ պետք ա լավ մտակծվի Գևորգի վերաբերմունքի մասին, ավելի սպեցիֆիկ պետք ա լինել ու ավելի նրբանկատ…

շեշտը դրված ա Գևորգի ու Կարենի հարաբերութունների վրա, մինչդեռ դա երկրորդ երրորդական ա… Գռևորգը կախ պետք ա պարզի թե իր հետ ինչ ա կատարվում… էդ տեսանկյունից Գևորգի կերպարը զարգացած չի, կառուցած չի որ իմանանք կամ հեղինակը տեսնի թե ինչ կարա Գևորգն անի էդ դեպքում… 

մակերեսային ա մոտեցած… 

Հ.Գ. իմիջայլոց էս տողերից հետո "Հա՛, երեկ պապան ասում էր, որ մի շիկահեր կին է իր տղայի ու մոր հետ վարձով ապրելու առաջին հարկի դատարկ բնակարանում, ինքն էլ օգնել էր իրերը տեղափոխել," մտքովս անցավ որ "they are fucking... big time..."

----------

CactuSoul (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Անվերջանալի Ծխանոթություն…

կարծում եմ էդ սիրուն աղջկա հետ կարար ավելի խորը գնար Սբամը քան թե ինքը գնացել ա… իրականության մեջ երևի չէ, բայց երբ որ գրում ա, կարա թույլ տա էն վարկածը որ նա ավելի կոմպլեքս հարաբերությունների մեջ ա մտնում էդ աղջկա հետ, ինչ որ տեղ նաև հակասական… իռացիոնալ, զգացական… ինձ չի անհանգստացնում պատմվածքը, չի բզմում… օրինակ Կարենը բզբզում ա for the wrong reasons բայց բզում ա… էս մեկը ինձ լրիվ հանգիստ ա պահում, կանխատեսելի ա դարձնում, անվնաս ա… ու էդքան էլ վստահ չեմ թե իմ որ զգացմունքների հետ ա ինքն ուզում խաղալ… ինչու՞ ես սա պիտի կարդամ… 

հեղինակը կարա մի հատ էլ էդ ուղղությամբ աշխատի տեսնի թե իրան ուր կտանի, մանավանդ որ պատրաստի կերպարներ ինքն ունի մոնում ա close research անի…

Սամ, էդ աղջկան սիրել ես չէ՞… գաղտնի թեկուզ…

----------

Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> անգամ Մանրապատումների մեջ իրա փանչլայնը թույլ ա… օրինակ ես լինեի սենց կվերջացնեի… էն աղջիկը գալիս ա հետևից, ձեռը գցում ա Սամի "ունեցած-չունեցածին" ու ասում ա… էս անգամ որ չես հիշել, ձեռումս ինչ կա-չկա "տանելու" եմ հետս… էտ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ կտայի որ Սամի դեմքը տեսնեի… 
> 
> այսնքն մի քիչ կարար նույնիսկ չափազանցներ, թե չէ կուլտուրալան ընթրիքի պատմություն ա դառնում… մի քիչ սիրավեպ մտցներ, բան-ման… բլնգած ա, լավ բլնգած ա… 
> 
> երեծեքը քնած են, չէ՞…


Եթե Տարած լիներ, Մեֆ ջան, քիթս կտրեմ, թե չգրեի… Բայց ես մեզավո՞ր եմ, որ չի տարել: Էս պատմության մեջ ես բառ անգամ հնարած չկամ: Իսկ բլնգած չլինելու համար, Մեֆ, եկ էդ "Ամիմիայի" հեղինակին խնդրենք, թող ինքը շարադրի:


Այվի ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել, սրանից ես ոչ մի սպասումներ չունեի, և այդ պատճառով էլ հենց սկզբից զգուշացրեցի, որ դուք էլ սպասումներ չունենաք:
Երեկոյան ընկերներիս հանդիպեցի, սրճեցինք, և ընթացքում ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, խոսքի վրա, հիշեցի այս վաղեմի պատմությունն ու պատմեցի: Ընկերներս լավ ծիծաղեցին, քանզի շատ հարմար պահի էի հիշել: Հետո արդեն տուն եկա՝ ևրևի կեսգիշերին մի կես ժամ էր մնում, - մտա Ակումբ, այս թեման, և գրառումներից մտածեցի, որ առանձնապես շատ չեն ուղարկել պատմվածքներ: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, լուրջ կանխազգացումներ ունեի մի քանի պատմվածքներից ստացվելիք ոչ հաճելի տպավորությունների վրա, ու որոշոցի ուղղակի փորձել մի քիչ թեթևություն մտցնել այստեղ…
Իհարկե, Այվ ջան, կարելի էր մանրապատումներում դնել, բայց համոզված եմ, որ եթե այդ պահին աչքերիս առջև մրցույթի վերնագիրը չլիներ, մտքովս անգամ չէր անցնի, որ պատմեմ այդ մասին: Էլ ուր մնաց, գնայի այլ թեմա, հատուկ գրեի… Իսկ սենց, որպես անեկդոտ,նույնիսկ սպսումներիցս վեր արձագանքներ ստացա և շատ գոհ, ուրախ, ինչպես նաև շնորհակալ եմ ձեզանից:


Աղջիկներից մեկն ասաց, որ չի հավատում, որ հնարավոր չի խելոք, սիրուն ռուս աղջկա անունը չհիշել: Չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան եմ քեզ հետ համամիտ, սիրելիս, բայց ոչ թե ազգությունն է ինձ համար արգումենտ, այլ սեռը. ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչ էր ինձ պատահել, քանզի ամբողջ կյանքումս շատ ուշադիր եմ եղել կանանց հանդեպ: Բայց դե իրականությունը դա էր, ինչ կարող եմ անել… :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), CactuSoul (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), ivy (16.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այգում…

ճիշտը որ ասեմ, ես վստահ չեմ որ հասկանում եմ ինչ եմ կարդացել… կարդալուց հետո փորձում եմ կոմպոնենտնենրըը լինք անել իրար հետ բայց չի ստացվում… ավելորդ մասեր ա մնում ձեռս մեխանիզմը հավաքելուց էն 12 տարեկան աղջիկը, սուպերմարկետը, մերսումը,… դրանք ոչ մի ձև չի կապվում դիալոգի հետ… էլ չասեմ որ Սերոբն ասում ա "հազվադեպ էինք Սյուզիի հետ մենակ լինում" հետո ինքն ա բրեյք ափ անում նավակի վրա… էդ ի՞նչ սեր ա որ մենակ չեն ուզում մնալ… կարող ա սյուզին չէր սիրում… կամ էս տողմերը "Սերոբը նայեց Դավիթի ձեռքերին, որոնցում դեռ հանգչում էր աշնան տերևը"…for Christe sace… ես ի՞նչ անեմ էս տողերը… 

էս վերջն էլ չհասկացա… "Սերոբը նայեց տերևին, տեսավ նստարանին գրվածը, ճիշտ այնտեղ, ուր քիչ առաջ նստած էր Դավիթը և մտքում հայհոյեց երկոտանի անասունին, ով թողել էր սույն «ստեղծագործությունը»:"

մի հատ պտի ինձ բացատրեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե Տարած լիներ, Մեֆ ջան, քիթս կտրեմ, թե չգրեի… Բայց ես մեզավո՞ր եմ, որ չի տարել: Էս պատմության մեջ ես բառ անգամ հնարած չկամ: Իսկ բլնգած չլինելու համար, Մեֆ, եկ էդ "Ամիմիայի" հեղինակին խնդրենք, թող ինքը շարադրի:
> 
> 
> Այվի ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել, սրանից ես ոչ մի սպասումներ չունեի, և այդ պատճառով էլ հենց սկզբից զգուշացրեցի, որ դուք էլ սպասումներ չունենաք:
> Երեկոյան ընկերներիս հանդիպեցի, սրճեցինք, և ընթացքում ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, խոսքի վրա, հիշեցի այս վաղեմի պատմությունն ու պատմեցի: Ընկերներս լավ ծիծաղեցին, քանզի շատ հարմար պահի էի հիշել: Հետո արդեն տուն եկա՝ ևրևի կեսգիշերին մի կես ժամ էր մնում, - մտա Ակումբ, այս թեման, և գրառումներից մտածեցի, որ առանձնապես շատ չեն ուղարկել պատմվածքներ: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, լուրջ կանխազգացումներ ունեի մի քանի պատմվածքներից ստացվելիք ոչ հաճելի տպավորությունների վրա, ու որոշոցի ուղղակի փորձել մի քիչ թեթևություն մտցնել այստեղ…
> Իհարկե, Այվ ջան, կարելի էր մանրապատումներում դնել, բայց համոզված եմ, որ եթե այդ պահին աչքերիս առջև մրցույթի վերնագիրը չլիներ, մտքովս անգամ չէր անցնի, որ պատմեմ այդ մասին: Էլ ուր մնաց, գնայի այլ թեմա, հատուկ գրեի… Իսկ սենց, որպես անեկդոտ,նույնիսկ սպսումներիցս վեր արձագանքներ ստացա և շատ գոհ, ուրախ, ինչպես նաև շնորհակալ եմ ձեզանից:
> 
> 
> *Աղջիկներից մեկն ասաց, որ չի հավատում, որ հնարավոր չի խելոք, սիրուն ռուս աղջկա անունը չհիշել:* Չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան եմ քեզ հետ համամիտ, սիրելիս, բայց ոչ թե ազգությունն է ինձ համար արգումենտ, այլ սեռը. ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչ էր ինձ պատահել, քանզի ամբողջ կյանքումս շատ ուշադիր եմ եղել կանանց հանդեպ: Բայց դե իրականությունը դա էր, ինչ կարող եմ անել…


ես հավատում եմ… անունն ի՞նչ… ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան որոնց վրա պետք ա կենտրոնանալ ու հիշել… ես էլ անուն չեմ հիշում, բայց մնացած ամեն ինչը լավ հիշում եմ… մանավաննդ աղջիկներինը… բոլոր ազգենրի…

----------

Sambitbaba (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Տարբերակ 6. Կարենը*
> 
> Էս գործը «կեղտի» մասին չի, չնայած դրա մասին լինելու իրավունքն էլ ոչ ոք իրենից վերցնել չի կարող: Բայց չէ, կեղտի մասին չի՝ հակառակ Արէայի կարծիքին:
> *Տխրություն կա մեջը, ցավ, բայց հետն էլ լույս, որ գալիս է Մարիի կերպարից:* 
> Շարադրանքն ահագին կաղում է, կարելի էր ավելի սիրուն մատուցել, բայց ինձ դուր է գալիս էն, որ ուղղակի պատկերներ են տված՝ առանց մեկնաբանությունների:
> Ընտանիքներ, էնտեղ մեծացող էրեխեք, նրանց կյանքը, արժեքները, մտածողությունը, հարաբերությունները...
> Վատը չէր, մենակ թե մշակել է պետք:


բացարձակապես… տխրությունը մարդուն չի ստիպում նման քայլերի դիմել… ես կասեի բարկություն միգուցե, կարար լիներ մոլորություն ու անորոշություն, բայց հեղինակը գևորգի փոխարեն որոշել ա ինչ անի Գևորգը… 

Մարիի կերպալրի մեջ ես լույս չեմ տեսնում… էնտեղ կա common sense, որ մարդուն չի կարելի ծեծել… բայց տենց լույս ես չտեսա…

----------

CactuSoul (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հին ընկերնենրը…

Twilight Zone-ը սենց բաներ ունի… քանի որ կարճ ա շոկային բաների ա գնանցել երևի… իրականության ու երևակայականի սահմանը անորոշ ու մշուշոտ դարձնելով… գործը դրանից ա տուժում… Ճիշտ ա մի հատ ցնցում ա, բայց հետո թողմում ա… ծանոթ տրյուկ ա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Անվերջանալի Ծխանոթություն…
> 
> կարծում եմ էդ սիրուն աղջկա հետ կարար ավելի խորը գնար Սբամը քան թե ինքը գնացել ա… իրականության մեջ երևի չէ, բայց երբ որ գրում ա, կարա թույլ տա էն վարկածը որ նա ավելի կոմպլեքս հարաբերությունների մեջ ա մտնում էդ աղջկա հետ, ինչ որ տեղ նաև հակասական… իռացիոնալ, զգացական… ինձ չի անհանգստացնում պատմվածքը, չի բզմում… օրինակ Կարենը բզբզում ա for the wrong reasons բայց բզում ա… էս մեկը ինձ լրիվ հանգիստ ա պահում, կանխատեսելի ա դարձնում, անվնաս ա… ու էդքան էլ վստահ չեմ թե իմ որ զգացմունքների հետ ա ինքն ուզում խաղալ… ինչու՞ ես սա պիտի կարդամ… 
> 
> հեղինակը կարա մի հատ էլ էդ ուղղությամբ աշխատի տեսնի թե իրան ուր կտանի, մանավանդ որ պատրաստի կերպարներ ինքն ունի մոնում ա close research անի…
> 
> Սամ, էդ աղջկան սիրել ես չէ՞… գաղտնի թեկուզ…


Ինձ թվում է, թե դու սխալ մասնագիտություն ես ընտրել, Մեֆ… Գրաքննադատությունն ի նկատի չունեմ՝ ճարտարապետը կարող է նաև շատ լավ քննադատություններ անել ու դու մեզ օրինակ: Բայց ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվել, որ մեջդ ինչ-որ չկայացած երազանք է մնացել. լինել բեմադրող-ռեժիսոր… 
Որովհետև քննադատություններդ երբեմն ոչ թե քննադատություն են, այլ… տրակտովկա:
Լավ տրակտովկան լավ է ռեժիսորի համար, բայց քննադատի համար՝ ըստ իս, - արդեն մեծ թերություն է: Ու էս երկուսի միջև ընկած սահմանը շատ հաճախ է խախտվում քո կողմից…

Իմ պատմվածքի մասին չի խոսքը, Մեֆ ջան: Այսինքն, ստեղ պատմվածք էլ չկա, որի մասին կարելի է խոսել: Բայց "Կարենում", օրինակ, դա շատ լավ երևում է: Անգամ քեզ  դա խանգարում է ամբողջապես տրվել հեղինակի քեզ առաջարկածին, վայելել նրա առաջարկած պատմությունը, որովհետև դու արդեն պատրաստ ես քոնն առաջարկել հեղինակին: Եվ էնքան հմտորեն ես դա երբեմն անում ու այնքան ես դրանում վարպետացել, որ կարող ես Շեքսպիրին նոր "Համլետ" առաջարկել…

Սա մի քիչ լավ չի, էլի… Քննադատն սկսում է կորցնել իր՝ պատմության վրա կենտրոնանալու ունակությունը և ըստ այնմ էլ պատմությունն է կորցնում իր ամբողջականությունը: Եվ որ կողմ նայում ես, բոլորն էլ պարտվել են…





> Սամ, էդ աղջկան սիրել ես չէ՞… գաղտնի թեկուզ…


Չէ, ես մամայիս եմ սիրում… :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվում է, թե դու սխալ մասնագիտություն ես ընտրել, Մեֆ… Գրաքննադատությունն ի նկատի չունեմ՝ ճարտարապետը կարող է նաև շատ լավ քննադատություններ անել ու դու մեզ օրինակ: Բայց ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվել, որ մեջդ ինչ-որ չկայացած երազանք է մնացել. լինել բեմադրող-ռեժիսոր… 
> Որովհետև քննադատություններդ երբեմն ոչ թե քննադատություն են, այլ… տրակտովկա:
> Լավ տրակտովկան լավ է ռեժիսորի համար, բայց քննադատի համար՝ ըստ իս, - արդեն մեծ թերություն է: Ու էս երկուսի միջև ընկած սահմանը շատ հաճախ է խախտվում քո կողմից…
> 
> Իմ պատմվածքի մասին չի խոսքը, Մեֆ ջան: Այսինքն, ստեղ պատմվածք էլ չկա, որի մասին կարելի է խոսել: Բայց "Կարենում", օրինակ, դա շատ լավ երևում է: Անգամ քեզ  դա խանգարում է ամբողջապես տրվել հեղինակի քեզ առաջարկածին, վայելել նրա առաջարկած պատմությունը, որովհետև դու արդեն պատրաստ ես քոնն առաջարկել հեղինակին: Եվ էնքան հմտորեն ես դա երբեմն անում ու այնքան ես դրանում վարպետացել, որ կարող ես Շեքսպիրին նոր "Համլետ" առաջարկել…
> 
> Սա մի քիչ լավ չի, էլի… Քննադատն սկսում է կորցնել իր՝ պատմության վրա կենտրոնանալու ունակությունը և ըստ այնմ էլ պատմությունն է կորցնում իր ամբողջականությունը: Եվ որ կողմ նայում ես, բոլորն էլ պարտվել են…
> 
> 
> ...


Սամ ջան, ես քննադատ չեմ, էն էլ գրաքննադատ… Կարենի գործի վրա ասեմ… հեղինակը շատ բան կարա տա, բայց տվածը պտի հաոզիչ լինի… եթե բացեր ես տեսնում արդեն վայելել չի լինում… պարզ ասեմ, ինքը Գևորգի վերաբերմունը միանշակնակ ու միակ վերաբերմունք ա դարձրել… ու դա ինձ չի համոզում որ վայելեմ… դա հենց խպատմվածքի pivot point-ն ա ու եթե տենց միանշանակ ու իմիջայլոց ես անում, մղում ես երկրորդ պլան իրերը դառնում են սևհ ու սպիտակ, ճիշտ ու սխալ… արգումենտը՝ կոնտրովերսիան վերանում ա ու գործը դառնում ա մի անգամ կարդալու բան… 

ավելի պարզացնեմ… դուք պատկերացրեք ձեր վրա, տարբեր տարիքներում… էդ մի փոքր բայց կլյուչեվոյ ինֆորմացիան իրա վրա կենտրոնացնում ա համարյա բոլոր էմոցիաները, ամոթ, բարկություն, ցնցում, թերարժեքության զգացում, լքվածություն, հիասթափություն ու էլի մի շարք բաներ… էս ամենը կենտրոնանում ա մի հատ երեխու մեջ մի անգամից…

Գևորգի ռեակցիան անհասկանալի գոնե էն պահով որ Գևորգի կերպարը սըփորթ չի անում էդ արարքը… 

չես կարա անընդհատ կրկնես… "-Ուրեմն սրա քած մոր պատճառով հերս մորս ծեծի, հա՞: Ուրեմն սրանց պատճառով մերս էդ օրն ընկնի, հա՞"… շատ ավելի հավանական ա որ կուզենաս դա թաքցնել, կամ ինքդ մենանալ, որովհետև չգիտես ինչպես վերաբերվես կամ ինչ մտածես… երեխայի վերաբերմունքը տենց միանշանակ չի կարա լինի:…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա Թերեզա ջան, Տոմաշն ես, երազի…


Մեֆ, դու անկիրթ մարդ ես: Դու էթիկա ես խախտում: Չի կարելի, հասկանու՞մ ես, չի կարելի գրական գործի կերպարներին իրական կյանքում գտնել: Դու գործը վերլուծի, ոչ թե մարդկանց: Թե դրա քանի տոկոսն ա իրական կյանքից վերցված, դա քո գործը չի: Կարող ա մենակ Ամստերդամն ա իրական, կարող ա մենակ Տոմաշն ա իրական: Դու չես կարա ասես, դա բացարձակապես քեզ չի վերաբերում:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու անկիրթ մարդ ես: Դու էթիկա ես խախտում: Չի կարելի, հասկանու՞մ ես, չի կարելի գրական գործի կերպարներին իրական կյանքում գտնել: Դու գործը վերլուծի, ոչ թե մարդկանց: Թե դրա քանի տոկոսն ա իրական կյանքից վերցված, դա քո գործը չի: Կարող ա մենակ Ամստերդամն ա իրական, կարող ա մենակ Տոմաշն ա իրական: Դու չես կարա ասես, դա բացարձակապես քեզ չի վերաբերում:


Բյուր, արի անկրթությունից չխոսենք որտև մի երկու բան էլ ես կարամ ասեմ քեզ որ հեչ դուրդ չի  գա… որ ճիշտն ասեմ ես չէի խելագարվում քո գործի մասին խոսելու համար… ուղղակի սայթակեցիառանձնապես բան էլ չունեի ասելու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, արի անկրթությունից չխոսենք որտև մի երկու բան էլ ես կարամ ասեմ քեզ որ հեչ դուրդ չի  գա… որ ճիշտն ասեմ ես չէի խելագարվում քո գործի մասին խոսելու համար… ուղղակի սայթակեցիառանձնապես բան էլ չունեի ասելու…


դե լավ ա, սուս մնա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե լավ ա, սուս մնա:


Բյուր, նոր անկրթությունից էր խոսում…

----------


## ivy

Մրցույթի բոլոր պատմվածքներն ազատ դրված են քննարկման, ոչ ոք չի կարող մյուսին արգելել խոսել դրանց մասին, անգամ՝ հեղինակները, ու ընդհանրապես, ինքնաբացահայտումը պիտի որ արգելված լիներ, անգամ էն ժամանակ, երբ բոլորը պարզ գիտեն, թե ով է հեղինակը:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.10.2013), Արէա (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մրցույթի բոլոր պատմվածքներն ազատ դրված են քննարկման, ոչ ոք չի կարող մյուսին արգելել խոսել դրանց մասին, անգամ՝ հեղինակները, ու ընդհանրապես, ինքնաբացահայտումը պիտի որ արգելված լիներ, անգամ էն ժամանակ, երբ բոլորը պարզ գիտեն, թե ով է հեղինակը:


Ո՞վ ա ստեղ ինքնաբացահայտվում: Ասում եմ` Մեֆ, առաջինի մասին խոսելն արգելված ա: Ինքը խոսում ա, իրա գործն ա: Բայց եթե տենց ա խոսում, պիտի համապատասխան պատասխան ստանա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մրցույթի բոլոր պատմվածքներն ազատ դրված են քննարկման, ոչ ոք չի կարող մյուսին արգելել խոսել դրանց մասին, անգամ՝ հեղինակները, ու ընդհանրապես, ինքնաբացահայտումը պիտի որ արգելված լիներ, անգամ էն ժամանակ, երբ բոլորը պարզ գիտեն, թե ով է հեղինակը:


Այվի ջան, կոնֆլիկտից խուսափելու համար կարելի ա… պլուս դրան ես էդ տեսակի գործեր չեն ձգում… լավն են, բայց չեն ձգում…

----------


## ivy

> Ո՞վ ա ստեղ ինքնաբացահայտվում: Ասում եմ` Մեֆ, առաջինի մասին խոսելն արգելված ա: Ինքը խոսում ա, իրա գործն ա: Բայց եթե տենց ա խոսում, պիտի համապատասխան պատասխան ստանա:


Բայց ոնց ա արգելված, ինչի ա արգելված. չկա տենց բան: Բոլորն էլ իրավունք ունեն մրցույթի ամեն մի գործի մասին խոսել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ոնց ա արգելված, ինչի ա արգելված. չկա տենց բան: Բոլորն էլ իրավունք ունեն մրցույթի ամեն մի գործի մասին խոսել:


Իրավունք ունեն, բայց Մեֆը գիտեր, որ ինքը չպիտի խոսեր ու ինքը գիտեր ինչու: Անկապ տեղը բզեցիր իրան, խոսեց ու կոնֆլիկտ դառավ: Է՞դ էր ուզածդ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ո՞վ ա ստեղ ինքնաբացահայտվում: Ասում եմ` Մեֆ, առաջինի մասին խոսելն արգելված ա: Ինքը խոսում ա, իրա գործն ա: Բայց եթե տենց ա խոսում, պիտի համապատասխան պատասխան ստանա:


Բյուր, մի երկարացրու… ասինք չենք խոսի… Ի՞նչ պատասխան պիտի տաս… անկրթությունից ես խոսում, բայց մոռացել ես նախորդ մրցույթին ոնց էիր քեզ պահում… թե՞ դա էթիկայի ու կրթության սահմաններում ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրավունք ունեն, բայց Մեֆը գիտեր, որ ինքը չպիտի խոսեր ու ինքը գիտեր ինչու: Անկապ տեղը բզեցիր իրան, խոսեց ու կոնֆլիկտ դառավ: Է՞դ էր ուզածդ:


Ներողություն Բյուր ջան… Այվիին մի մեղադրի, ես եմ սայթակել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մի երկարացրու… ասինք չենք խոսի… Ի՞նչ պատասխան պիտի տաս… անկրթությունից ես խոսում, բայց մոռացել ես նախորդ մրցույթին ոնց էիր քեզ պահում… թե՞ դա էթիկայի ու կրթության սահմաններում ա…


Մեֆ, ես անկայուն, էմոցիոնալ մարդ եմ, եթե կուզես, նաև անկիրթ, ինձնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես անկայուն, էմոցիոնալ մարդ եմ, եթե կուզես, նաև անկիրթ, ինձնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում:


Ֆսյո… ազնվությամբ եմ ասում ՊՄ արա կշրջանցեմ գործդ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ֆսյո… ազնվությամբ եմ ասում ՊՄ արա կշրջանցեմ գործդ…


չեմ անի: դու որ չիմանաս` որն ա իմը, անկապ անձնական հարթության վրա չես տանի, իսկ տենց օքեյ ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չեմ անի: դու որ չիմանաս` որն ա իմը, անկապ անձնական հարթության վրա չես տանի, իսկ տենց օքեյ ա:


Որ պմ անես չեմ կարդա… էս անգամ կարդացել էի ու որ ճիշտն ասեմ ասելիք չունեի ուղղակի խոսքով ընկա, կներես, Թերեզայի անունն էլ մոռասցել էի… 

Օրինակ անցած մրցույթի  գիտեի որոնք են քոնը ու չեմ կարդացել… ազնիվ խոսք… համ էլ ես չեմ քբեարկում կարաս հանգիստ ասես, քո ներվերը հանգիստ կլինի ես էլ իզուր տեղը չեմ կարդա էդքան… 

Դի՞լ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ պմ անես չեմ կարդա… էս անգամ կարդացել էի ու որ ճիշտն ասեմ ասելիք չունեի ուղղակի խոսքով ընկա, կներես, Թերեզայի անունն էլ մոռասցել էի… 
> 
> Օրինակ անցած մրցույթի  գիտեի որոնք են քոնը ու չեմ կարդացել… ազնիվ խոսք… համ էլ ես չեմ քբեարկում կարաս հանգիստ ասես, քո ներվերը հանգիստ կլինի ես էլ իզուր տեղը չեմ կարդա էդքան… 
> 
> Դի՞լ…


լավ

----------

Mephistopheles (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ժող, էս ինչ լռություն ա տիրում... ոչ քննարկում եք, ոչ քվեարկում, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես թեմայում մարդ կա ինձնից ու Սամից բացի

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*

Եթե մի պահ նույնիսկ մտածեմ, թե Բյուրը չի սրա հեղինակը... 
Չէ, չի ստացվում այդպես մտածել: Այնքան բյուրակնորեն է գրված ամեն ինչ: Ու նաև այնքան մաքուր և անթերի: Այնքան բնական ու հմայիչ է ամեն ինչ, որ այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվել մոտս, թե նախկինում արդեն կարդացել էի այս պատմությունը: Եվ այնքան լուրջ է այդ համոզմունքս, որ որոշել եմ ազատ ժամանակ փորփրել հին գործերդ, Բյուր ջան: 
Ապրես, հեղինակ: Ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Ջերմացրեց: Բարիացրեց մի պահ: Եվ համոզված եմ, օր երկար կհիշեմ այս պատմությունը:
Շնորհակալություն: Պարզ է, կքվեարկեմ:

----------

CactuSoul (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*

Ամենաչուզածս բանը քեզ նորից տխրեցնելն է, Քլայն ջան, բայց դե պետք է, չէ՞ մի բան ասել: Քննարկում է, վերջապես:
Քեզ համար ամենակարևորն այս քննարկումներում պետք է լինի այն, որ նրանց մեջ դու *քեզ համար* օգուտ գտնես:
Մեզ համար կարևոր է այն, որ մենք քո մեջ նոր Տիեզերք տեսնենք: Ես տեսա: Ու տեսա նաև, որ Տիեզերքիդ մեջ լիք մեծպայթյուններ ունես, որ սպասում են իրենց ժամանակին:

Տասնյոթ տարեկանում պետք է լինել նոր այնստայններ, նոր նիցշեներ, նոր շեքսպիրներ, նոր ֆելլիննիներ, - հենց դրա համար է մարդուն տրվում լինել տասնյոթ տարեկան: Հակառակ դեպքում մարդ անմիջապես վաթսուն տարեկան կլիներ... :Wink:  Եվ շատ ճիշտ է, որ դու այդպիսին ես և հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լինի. օրենք է դա: Բայց, որպես գաղտնիք ասեմ, որ եթե շուրջդ նայես, կտեսնես, որ բոլորն էլ այդպիսին են և դա էլ է օրենք. դա տասնյոթտարեկանների օրենքն է ու դա շատ լավ օրենք է:

Քչի մեջ շատ բան ես ուզում ասել: Պատմվածքի մեջ ուզում ես վեպ գրել: Բայց ինքդ մտածիր. հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք լուցկու տուփի չափ երեք կիլոգրամանոց պահածոյի բանկա... Այդ պատճառով էլ խառնիխուռն է ստացվել գրածդ ու մարդ խեղդող: Ցավոք, այն առաջին գործդ էլ... Բայց սա շուտով հղկվող բան է, ընդ որում քեզ մոտ, համոզված եմ, դա շատ արագ պրոցես կլինի:

Թույլ տուր մի այլ բան ասել, և սա առավել կարևոր է ստեղծագործողի համար: Գիտե՞ս, թե ինչով է Բյուրը՝ կրում(հաղթում), Գալը՝ կրում, Իմփրեշնը՝ կրում... Որովհետև, տաղանդից բացի, նրանք նաև *գիտեն, թե ինչ են ասում*:

Այսինքն, Քլայն ջան, եթե ունես մի ինչ-որ իդեա և քեզ թվում է, որ այն կարելի է մարմնավորել, - սկզբում աշխատիր գիտելիքներ հավաքել թեմայիդ մասին: Էն, որ հեղինակն ասում է. ես ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել, իսկ դուք ինձ չհասկացաք... :Cry: , հիմնականում նրանից է գալիս, որ հենց ինքն իր ասածի մասին գիտելիքներ չունի: Դե, իսկ խեղճ ընթերցողն ուրեմն ի՞նչ պետք է դրանից հասկանա... Իսկ քեզ մոտ քիչ չեն այդ անգիտելիք-տեղերը, հասկանու՞մ ես... Տես, մարդկանց դուր չի գալիս նկարագրածդ աշխարհագրությունը: Իմ կողմից ես կարող եմ գումարել նկարագրածդ Աստծոն և Սատանային... Դու ասում ես. Իտալիան կարևոր չէ, իմ ասելիքն այդ չէր... Բայց ստեղծագործություն մեջ կարևոր է յուրաքանչյուր բառ: Որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր բառ իր մեջ գիտելիքներ է պարունակում՝ այն պարունակում է հեղինակի գիտելիքներն իր մասին:

Սա նշանակում է, որ դու՝ հեղինակդ, քո ամեն բառով, իմ՝ ընթերցողի առջև բացահայտում ես քո էությունը: ՈՒրեմն, որոշիր, թե ինչպե՞ ես ուզում բացահայտվել մեր առջև: Այստեղ դու ես ընտրողը, հավատա:

Թե չէ, կորուստից բացի, ի՞նչ պետք է քեզ տա Ակումբից հեռանալը: Առավել ևս, որ առայժմ չես էլ գիտակցում, թե գալով Ակումբ, ինչեր ես գտել...

----------

CactuSoul (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), ivy (16.10.2013), Արէա (16.10.2013), Արևանուռ (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Ինչ ա՞ ամիմիան, հիմքն ու իմաստը, ավելի շուտ արդյունքը... խորություն չկա՞, մարդիկ կարդում են, էմոցիոնալ զեղումներ և այլն, նրանք հիմարություն, զզվանք ու ստորություն են անվանում, գիծ քաշում ու անցնում առաջ։ Դա կա ու դա փառ ա։ Մենք չենք ուզում փորփրենք, մեզ դա պետք չի, պրծ, աղբարկղ։ Մինչդեռ ստեղ էդ շերտի տակ մի ամբողջ սոցիալական համակարգ ա, թող լինի ուրիշ իրականություն, կոնկրետ մարդիկ որ սրա մեջ են ու իրենց ելքն են որոնում։ Էն ինչ մարդը զգում ա ու ուզում ա անի.



> Աչքերս փակում եմ, բացում, պուրպուր հեղուկը հոսում է լանցետի ծայրից, իսկ անծանոթուհին կարմիր մազափունջը հետ տարած ծիծաղում է անհոգ։ 
> Մթության մեջ սրտիս զարկերն եմ զգում միայն, վստահ չեմ կոնկրետ որտեղ, կոկորդիս մեջ երևի։ Հաջորդ ակնթարթին ես համբուրում եմ նրա կրծքերն ու լսում եմ վայրի ճիչերը, նրա մարմինը գալավում է իմ գրկում։
> Աչքերս բացում եմ` մեկ սանտիմետր երկարությամբ բարակ կտրվածք, ցուցամատս մտնում է խլխլացող անցքի մեջ.
> – Սեփական մատներով կհանեմ բողղազդ անասուն։


բայց



> Աչքերս բացում եմ. ամեն ինչ սպիտակի մեջ է նորից։


Էդ հասարակությունը հարցնում ա նորմալ ա, որ մարդը կարա սենց անի... հեգնում ա, ձեռ ա առնում։ Ու պատասխան չկա, որովհետև երբ դեմքը ռեակցիա չի տալիս` էդ ներվը փչացել ա , դու գլխի չես ընկնում էդ մարդուն դա իրոք հուզում ա, թե չէ... ու դու լարվում ես, փորձում ես քո մեջ պատասխանես էդ հարցին, ու ձեռնա... սորի... մի բան հորինում ես քո ուղեղի համար որ դրա մասին չմտածի էլ, լիցքաթափվում ես։ 
Այս սենց ա աշխատում սրա հեղինակի ուղեղը իմ կարծիքով։ Ես սիրում եմ էս գործը, իրա մեջ ամեն կարդալուց նոր բաներ եմ հայտնաբերում, սպոնտան ա գրած ու սենց բաները հորինել հնարավոր չի, առանց դրանց հետ առնչվելու։

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2013), ivy (16.10.2013), Mephistopheles (16.10.2013), Արևանուռ (16.10.2013), Գալաթեա (16.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (16.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Արտասուքե աղբյուրը* 

Սկզբում ոչինչ, սիրուն պատմություն էր՝ լավ ավարտի հասնելու բազմաթիվ հնարավորություններով: Արքայազնի ողբերգությունը համը հանեց: Չգիտեմ, միգուցէ գեղջկուհիների համար դա սովորական բան է, բայց երբ ես պատկերացրեցի, թե ինչպես է նրանցից մեկը սառած դիակի աչքերը լիզում... Կարող է սա հնուց եկած պատմություն է ու հեղինակը մեղավոր չէ, բայց ինչևէ, դրանից հետո ամեն ինչ քարուքանդ եղավ...

----------

Արևանուռ (16.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Քլայնին*

Մոռացա, ուզում էի ասել.

Պարտադիր չի, որ քո՝ հեղինակի գիտելիքը համապատասխանի իմ՝ ընթերցողի գիտելիքին: Բայց պարտադիր է, որ քո գիտելիքը համոզի ինձ, որ ինքն էլ կարող է գոյություն ունենալ:

Եթե կարդաս Մարկ Լեվիի "Արարման յոթ որը", - շատ պարզ կլինի ասածս:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> *Արտասուքե աղբյուրը* 
> 
> Սկզբում ոչինչ, սիրուն պատմություն էր՝ լավ ավարտի հասնելու բազմաթիվ հնարավորություններով: Արքայազնի ողբերգությունը համը հանեց: Չգիտեմ, միգուցէ գեղջկուհիների համար դա սովորական բան է, բայց երբ ես պատկերացրեցի, թե ինչպես է նրանցից մեկը սառած դիակի աչքերը լիզում... Կարող է սա հնուց եկած պատմություն է ու հեղինակը մեղավոր չէ, բայց ինչևէ, դրանից հետո ամեն ինչ քարուքանդ եղավ...


Դե ավանդապատում է: Լիզելն ինքնին տգեղ գործողություն է, երևի գեղջկուհին մատով մաքրել էր արտասուքը ու ակամայից համտեսե՞լ, այդ պահի անցումն  իմ համար էլ անհարթ է

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Քլայնին*
> 
> Մոռացա, ուզում էի ասել.
> 
> Պարտադիր չի, որ քո՝ հեղինակի գիտելիքը համապատասխանի իմ՝ ընթերցողի գիտելիքին: Բայց պարտադիր է, որ քո գիտելիքը համոզի ինձ, որ ինքն էլ կարող է գոյություն ունենալ:
> 
> Եթե կարդաս Մարկ Լեվիի "Արարման յոթ որը", - շատ պարզ կլինի ասածս:


Սամ, ի դեպ, քանի գիտելիքից ես խոսում, մի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ: Բայց սա Քլայնին չի վերաբերում, ընդհանրապես օդի մեջ եմ ասում, ընդհանրապես սա վերաբերում ա ցանկացած ստեղծագործողի, ոչ միայն էս մրցույթի մասնակիցներին:

Ուրեմն էրեկ creative writing-ի մասին մի գրքում մի հետաքրքիր բան կարդացի: Ասում ա, որ պետք ա ինֆորմացիան մասնաբաժիններով տալ, այսինքն՝ դու կարաս ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ոլորտ շատ լավ ուսումնասիրած լինես, բայց դա ընթերցողին չհետաքրքրի: Ընթերցողը չի ուզում լեկցիա լսել, այլ ուզում ա entertained լինի: Դրա համար պետք ա տալ էնքան ինֆորմացիա, ինչքան պետք ա էդ գործի համար՝ չծանրաբեռնելով ավելորդություններով, չսարքելով լեկցիա: Էդ տեսանկյունից, օրինակ, Դոկտորովը շատ ա կաղացել «Փոքր եղբայրում»՝ քիթը խոթելով լիքը IT մանրուքների մեջ, որ հասարակ ընթերցողը չի հասկանում, իսկ IT մասնագետն էլ սխալ ա հանում: Ճիշտ ա՝ ժանրը պահանջում ա գիտականություն, բայց անգամ գիտականությունը գեղարվեստականության մեջ կարելի ա էնպես ներկայացնել, որ ընթերցողին գրավի (օրինակ՝ Ուելսի «Անտեսանելի մարդը»):

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ավանդապատում է: Լիզելն ինքնին տգեղ գործողություն է, երևի գեղջկուհին մատով մաքրել էր արտասուքը ու ակամայից համտեսե՞լ, այդ պահի անցումն  իմ համար էլ անհարթ է


Էս ա, մի հատ էլ ինքնաբացահայտում  :Jpit: 
Մի հատ էլ վերևում Լիզբեթն ա արել:

Էս ասում եմ, որովհետև հեշտ ա դիմացինին ինքնաբացահայտման մեջ մեղադրելը, երբ 99.99999%-ով համոզված ես, որ էդ ինքն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս ա, մի հատ էլ ինքնաբացահայտում 
> Մի հատ էլ վերևում Լիզբեթն ա արել:
> 
> Էս ասում եմ, որովհետև հեշտ ա դիմացինին ինքնաբացահայտման մեջ մեղադրելը, երբ 99.99999%-ով համոզված ես, որ էդ ինքն ա


Դու արդեն գրելուց ես ինքնաբացահայտվում Բյուր, ես գոնե կասկածի տեղ եմ թողել  :LOL: ,  համ էլ ինչի չես քվեարկել մինչև հիմա, որ համոզվածությունդ 100% դառնա կամ էլ զրոյանա

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Էս ա, մի հատ էլ ինքնաբացահայտում 
> Մի հատ էլ վերևում Լիզբեթն ա արել:
> 
> Էս ասում եմ, որովհետև հեշտ ա դիմացինին ինքնաբացահայտման մեջ մեղադրելը, երբ 99.99999%-ով համոզված ես, որ էդ ինքն ա


այս գրառումները համարենք կարծիքներ, չնայած ամեն հեղինակի էլ կարելի է գուշակել, երբ առնվազը 2 գործ կարդացել ես

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու արդեն գրելուց ես ինքնաբացահայտվում Բյուր, ես գոնե կասկածի տեղ եմ թողել ,  համ էլ ինչի չես քվեարկել մինչև հիմա, որ համոզվածությունդ 100% դառնա կամ էլ զրոյանա


Լիզբեթ ջան, ես քո գործի վրա նույնքան վստահ եմ, որքան դու՝ իմի: Ուղղակի մյուսները քո գործի վրա շատ վստահ չեն, դրա համար ինքնաբացահայտում չեն տեսնում  :Jpit:  Հերիք ա խաղաս:

Դեռ չեմ ուզում քվեարկել, չնայած ոնց որ արդեն որոշել եմ՝ որի օգտին եմ քվեարկելու: Եթե հետաքրքիր ա, հերթով կարամ պատմեմ, թե որի օգտին ինչու չեմ քվեարկելու:




> այս գրառումները համարենք կարծիքներ, չնայած ամեն հեղինակի էլ կարելի է գուշակել, երբ առնվազը 2 գործ կարդացել ես


Էնքան էլ էդպես չի  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզբեթ ջան, ես քո գործի վրա նույնքան վստահ եմ, որքան դու՝ իմի: Ուղղակի մյուսները քո գործի վրա շատ վստահ չեն, դրա համար ինքնաբացահայտում չեն տեսնում  Հերիք ա խաղաս:
> 
> Դեռ չեմ ուզում քվեարկել, չնայած ոնց որ արդեն որոշել եմ՝ որի օգտին եմ քվեարկելու: Եթե հետաքրքիր ա, հերթով կարամ պատմեմ, թե որի օգտին ինչու չեմ քվեարկելու:
> 
> 
> Էնքան էլ էդպես չի


Հետաքրքիր ա, պատմի :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, ուրեմն ասեմ, որ էս անգամ քվեարկելու եմ բացառման սկզբունքով: Այսինքն, հերթով բացառելու տարբեր տարբերակներ, տակը որը մնա, դրա օգտին էլ քվեարկելու եմ: Առաջինը բացառել եմ Սամ Քլայնի տարբերակը: Թող ների ինձ պստոն, բայց իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով էս մրցույթի ամենաթույլ գործն է (դա բնավ չի նշանակում, որ Սամն անտաղանդ է կամ գործը լրիվ թափելու բան է): Թերությունները հենց սկզբում էլ նշել եմ:

Մնացած գործերի մասին՝ հաջորդիվ:

----------

LisBeth (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր ա, պատմի


Համ էլ դու ինչու՞ չես քվեարկում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Այգում…
> 
> ճիշտը որ ասեմ, ես վստահ չեմ որ հասկանում եմ ինչ եմ կարդացել… կարդալուց հետո փորձում եմ կոմպոնենտնենրըը լինք անել իրար հետ բայց չի ստացվում… ավելորդ մասեր ա մնում ձեռս մեխանիզմը հավաքելուց էն 12 տարեկան աղջիկը, սուպերմարկետը, մերսումը,… դրանք ոչ մի ձև չի կապվում դիալոգի հետ… էլ չասեմ որ Սերոբն ասում ա "հազվադեպ էինք Սյուզիի հետ մենակ լինում" հետո ինքն ա բրեյք ափ անում նավակի վրա… էդ ի՞նչ սեր ա որ մենակ չեն ուզում մնալ… կարող ա սյուզին չէր սիրում… կամ էս տողմերը "Սերոբը նայեց Դավիթի ձեռքերին, որոնցում դեռ հանգչում էր աշնան տերևը"…for Christe sace… ես ի՞նչ անեմ էս տողերը… 
> 
> *էս վերջն էլ չհասկացա… "Սերոբը նայեց տերևին, տեսավ նստարանին գրվածը, ճիշտ այնտեղ, ուր քիչ առաջ նստած էր Դավիթը և մտքում հայհոյեց երկոտանի անասունին, ով թողել էր սույն «ստեղծագործությունը»:"*
> 
> մի հատ պտի ինձ բացատրեն…


Երևի էն էր, որ ուղղակի ինչ-որ մեկը գրել-փորագրել էր նստարանին. հեղինակը չի մանրամասնում, թե ինչ, ու էդ կարևոր էլ չի:

Մեֆ, բայց մի բան ասեմ: Դու էիր վերջերս ասում, որ պիտի վեր անցնենք «ինչ էր ուզում ասել հեղինակը» գաղափարից, բայց հիմա դու ինքդ ընկել ես դրա հետևից... Ոնց հասկանանք էս պահը  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (16.10.2013), Mephistopheles (16.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Համ էլ դու ինչու՞ չես քվեարկում


Հլը սաղ չեմ կարդացել, կկարդամ կմեկնաբանեմ կամաց, վերջում նոր, որ մրցույթի հանդեպ չսառեմ շուտ

----------


## LisBeth

> Երևի էն էր, որ ուղղակի ինչ-որ մեկը գրել-փորագրել էր նստարանին. հեղինակը չի մանրամասնում, թե ինչ, ու էդ կարևոր էլ չի:
> 
> Մեֆ, բայց մի բան ասեմ: Դու էիր վերջերս ասում, որ պիտի վեր անցնենք «ինչ էր ուզում ասել հեղինակը» գաղափարից, բայց հիմա դու ինքդ ընկել ես դրա հետևից... Ոնց հասկանանք էս պահը


միտքը փոխել ա, ինքը ընդհանապես շատ փոփխական մարդ մըն է

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դե ավանդապատում է: Լիզելն ինքնին տգեղ գործողություն է, երևի գեղջկուհին մատով մաքրել էր արտասուքը ու ակամայից համտեսե՞լ, այդ պահի անցումն  իմ համար էլ անհարթ է


Հասկանում եմ, Արև ջան, ուղղակի ես կոպիտ ասացի, որպեսզի ավելի լավ երևա, որ ինչ-որ շատ անկապ է այդ լեգենդը... Մի տեսակ ճիշտ լեգենդ չի, էլի...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ի դեպ, քանի գիտելիքից ես խոսում, մի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ: Բայց սա Քլայնին չի վերաբերում, ընդհանրապես օդի մեջ եմ ասում, ընդհանրապես սա վերաբերում ա ցանկացած ստեղծագործողի, ոչ միայն էս մրցույթի մասնակիցներին:
> 
> Ուրեմն էրեկ creative writing-ի մասին մի գրքում մի հետաքրքիր բան կարդացի: Ասում ա, որ պետք ա ինֆորմացիան մասնաբաժիններով տալ, այսինքն՝ դու կարաս ինչ-որ կոնկրետ ոլորտ շատ լավ ուսումնասիրած լինես, բայց դա ընթերցողին չհետաքրքրի: Ընթերցողը չի ուզում լեկցիա լսել, այլ ուզում ա entertained լինի: Դրա համար պետք ա տալ էնքան ինֆորմացիա, ինչքան պետք ա էդ գործի համար՝ չծանրաբեռնելով ավելորդություններով, չսարքելով լեկցիա: Էդ տեսանկյունից, օրինակ, Դոկտորովը շատ ա կաղացել «Փոքր եղբայրում»՝ քիթը խոթելով լիքը IT մանրուքների մեջ, որ հասարակ ընթերցողը չի հասկանում, իսկ IT մասնագետն էլ սխալ ա հանում: Ճիշտ ա՝ ժանրը պահանջում ա գիտականություն, բայց անգամ գիտականությունը գեղարվեստականության մեջ կարելի ա էնպես ներկայացնել, որ ընթերցողին գրավի (օրինակ՝ Ուելսի «Անտեսանելի մարդը»):


Իհարկե, Բյուր ջան, ես էլ նկատի չունեի, որ իբր դու, Գալն ու Իմփրեշնը ձեր ստեղծագործություննրով դիսերտացիաներ եք պաշտպանել... Բայց երբ որ ասում ես. քո աճեցրած պոմիդորի մեջ ինձ ամենաշատը դուր եկավ էն ձախ կողմի սուր անկյունը, - դա էլ արդեն այն չի չէ՞, եթե դու իհարկե, ինչ-որ կուբո-ֆուտուրիստ չես... Այդ մասին է խոսքը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երևի էն էր, որ ուղղակի ինչ-որ մեկը գրել-փորագրել էր նստարանին. հեղինակը չի մանրամասնում, թե ինչ, ու էդ կարևոր էլ չի:
> 
> Մեֆ, բայց մի բան ասեմ: Դու էիր վերջերս ասում, որ պիտի վեր անցնենք «ինչ էր ուզում ասել հեղինակը» գաղափարից, բայց հիմա դու ինքդ ընկել ես դրա հետևից... Ոնց հասկանանք էս պահը


էլի եմ ասում… ուղղալի որ կտոր-կտոր են անում ու տենց ա գրված արդեն մոտեցումս էլ ա տենց դառնում… 

մենակ հո ինձնից չի՞…

----------


## CactuSoul

> ինչի՞՞


Դե պարզ ա, որ դու չպիտի լինեիր, դժվար թե մի անգամ գրածդ մի անգամ էլ գրեիր (չնայած, որ էն մեկը պատմվածք չէր), ուղղակի հենց կարդացի՝ միտս եկար, արտահայտվեցի  :Jpit: 
Լիլ, կարող ա դու պահի տակ գրել ես, անցել-գնացել ա, բայց իմ մեջ տպավորվել ա «Կառենի» կերպարը  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե պարզ ա, որ դու չպիտի լինեիր, դժվար թե մի անգամ գրածդ մի անգամ էլ գրեիր (չնայած, որ էն մեկը պատմվածք չէր), ուղղակի հենց կարդացի՝ միտս եկար, արտահայտվեցի 
> Լիլ, կարող ա դու պահի տակ գրել ես, անցել-գնացել ա, բայց իմ մեջ տպավորվել ա «Կառենի» կերպարը


Էս դու ինչու՞ չես քվեարկում:

----------


## LisBeth

Հին ընկերոջ կերպարը շատ թույլ ա զարգացած, եթե դա չլիներ համաձայն կլինեի որ միստիցիզմը մնար, սենց թեթևակի կասկածի ձևով, ոչ թե անլուծելի հանելուկի նման։ Հիմա նյութ չկա որ ասես կար էդ ընկերը հաստատ, թե չկար։ Ահագին թեթև ու պոզիտիվ էր, մանավանդ եթե մեզ էլ ասեին թե ինչի էին էդքան շատ ծիծաղում, կամ գուցե մենակ նրա համար որ իրար տեսե՞լ էին ու հարբած էին, եսիմ։ Ամբողջ խոսակցությունը ընկերոջ երևակայական լինելու մասին ա։ Ֆենթըզի՜

----------

Mephistopheles (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հին ընկերոջ կերպարը շատ թույլ ա զարգացած, եթե դա չլիներ համաձայն կլինեի որ միստիցիզմը մնար, սենց թեթևակի կասկածի ձևով, ոչ թե անլուծելի հանելուկի նման։ Հիմա նյութ չկա որ ասես կար էդ ընկերը հաստատ, թե չկար։ Ահագին թեթև ու պոզիտիվ էր, մանավանդ եթե մեզ էլ ասեին թե ինչի էին էդքան շատ ծիծաղում, կամ գուցե մենակ նրա համար որ իրար տեսե՞լ էին ու հարբած էին, եսիմ։ Ամբողջ խոսակցությունը ընկերոջ երևակայական լինելու մասին ա։ Ֆենթըզի՜


էս վե՞րջ, թե՞ հերթականությամբ չէիր գնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Արևանուռ

եթե հնար լիներ «Այգում»-ի օգտին կքվեարկեի Դավիթի կերպարի համար,

----------


## LisBeth

> էս վե՞րջ, թե՞ հերթականությամբ չէիր գնում


Չէ խառը մառը գրում եմ, հիմա որ գործերին որ չեմ ադրադարձել դրանք եմ գրում։ Ինչ անհամբեր ես բայց  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> եթե հնար լիներ «Այգում»-ին կքվեարկեի Դավիթի կերպարի համար,


 Հնար լինելը ո՞րն ա, հնարավոր չի՞ բոլոր գործերը կարդալ քվեարկելուց առաջ։

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Հնար լինելը ո՞րն ա, հնարավոր չի՞ բոլոր գործերը կարդալ քվեարկելուց առաջ։


կարդացել էի գիշերվա հերթափոխին, քվեարկելիս վրիպել եմ, ինչևէ, բոլոր գործերից ամենապատմվածքն է, ապրի՛ հեղինակը

----------


## ivy

Արևանուռ ջան, անցյալ քվեարկությանն էլ էիք վրիպել. զգույշ մնացեք օրինաչափություն չդառնա… Դժվար համակարգ չի։

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Արևանուռ ջան, անցյալ քվեարկությանն էլ էիք վրիպել. զգույշ մնացեք օրինաչափություն չդառնա… Դժվար համակարգ չի։


այո :Blush:

----------


## LisBeth

Անվերջանալիի մասին ամեն ինչ ասվել ա, սենց եսիմ ինչ տարբերվող կարծիք չունեմ էլի։ Մեֆի սցենարով ազդեցիկ էր, տենց որ եղներ կքվեարկեի։

----------


## CactuSoul

> Էս դու ինչու՞ չես քվեարկում:


Մտածում եմ, Բյուր Skype-emoticons-22-itwasntme.gif

----------


## ivy

Ռայը եկել սուսուփուս քվեարկել գնացել ա, գոնե մի երկու բան գրեր, կարոտել ենք «վառելուն»   :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), LisBeth (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռայը եկել սուսուփուս քվեարկել գնացել ա, գոնե մի երկու բան գրեր, կարոտել ենք «վառելուն»


գործ չունես  :Jpit:  ուզու՞մ ես մի էրկու հոգի էլ հայտարարի, որ էլ ակումբ չի մտնելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

Մի ստիպեք ինձ «Այգում» պատմվածքի մասին կարծիք հայտնել:

----------


## CactuSoul

Լավ, գնում եմ քվեարկելու:
Քամի որ ամենակարգին պատմվածքը առաջին տարբերակն էր, քվեարկելու եմ դրա օգտին:
Ինձ դուր չեկած բանը այս պատմվածքի մեջ, որ Բյուրակնի գրեթե բոլոր գործերում ինձ խանգարում է (ինչը բնավ չի նշանակում, թե այս գործի հեղինակն էլ է պարտավոր Բյուրը լինել( :LOL: )), այն էր, որ անունները շատ շատ էին: Այս անգամ մարդկանց անուններն այնքան էլ շատ չէին, բայց մի հատված կար, որտեղ տեղանունների առատությունից կոկորդս չորացավ… Բայց գիտեմ, որ դա ինձնից է, չեմ սիրում անվանումների առատություն, ու երևի հենց էդ պատճառով էլ մարդավարի պատմություն կամ աշխարհագրություն չգիտեմ  ::}: 
Մնացած առումներով շատ լավ պատմվածք էր, գնամ-քվեարկեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երևի էն էր, որ ուղղակի ինչ-որ մեկը գրել-փորագրել էր նստարանին. հեղինակը չի մանրամասնում, թե ինչ, ու էդ կարևոր էլ չի:
> 
> Մեֆ, բայց մի բան ասեմ: *Դու էիր վերջերս ասում, որ պիտի վեր անցնենք «ինչ էր ուզում ասել հեղինակը» գաղափարից*, բայց հիմա դու ինքդ ընկել ես դրա հետևից... Ոնց հասկանանք էս պահը


Այվի ջան, մի հատ էլ անդրադառնամ… մենակ իմ ուզելով չի… երբ որ հեղինակը տենց ա մոտենում, ես արդեն ուզեմ չուզեմ տենց պտի նայեմ… վերջին էդ տողերի մեջ "անասուն" բառը տրամադրություն ա փոխում…Գրողն ինքն էլ ա որոշում մոտեցման ձևը ու քննարկողը չի կարա դա անտեսի… եթե անտեսեց, կլինի միանշանակ անհասկացողություն… 

էլի չեմ սիրում տենց բաներ, բայց երբ որ ելեմենտնեմրը սկսում են իրենց տենց պահել, անկախ ինձնից նման հարցեր են առաջանում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անվերջանալիի մասին ամեն ինչ ասվել ա, սենց եսիմ ինչ տարբերվող կարծիք չունեմ էլի։ Մեֆի սցենարով ազդեցիկ էր, տենց որ եղներ կքվեարկեի։


էս պատմությունը շատ հավանական ա որ բավականին զվարճալի ու հումորով ա, երբ որ պատմվում ա ընկերական շրջապատում… ես համոզված եմ որ ես էլ ծիծաղողներից կլինեմ ու հլա մի բան էլ ավել… կծաղկացնեմ, բայց հենց դնում ես թղթի վրա, խաղի կանոները փոխվում են… սենց ասած, "թղթի վրա լավ չի տեղավորած"…

----------

Sambitbaba (17.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի ստիպեք ինձ «Այգում» պատմվածքի մասին կարծիք հայտնել:


խի՞… անկեղծացի Կացին Ախպեր…

----------


## Rhayader

Լավ, Բյուրը համոզեց: Ծույլ, հեղինակից իզոլացված, անհետաքրքիր սյուժեով (ու, ենթադրում եմ, որպես գրող ու ընդհանրապես անհետաքրքիր մարդու գրած) պատմվածք էր, գրական ոճ, ինչպես միշտ, չկա, գրված էր ի միջի այլոց, ոնց որ քյառթու ծիտը պոռնոյում կնկարահանվի՝ հետևելով, որ իրեն հանկարծ դուր չգա արածն ու ընդհանրապես իր հետ չասոցացվի: Գրված էր ահավոր ի միջի այլոց: Դա կարդալուց հետո մնացածի մասին կարծիք հայտնելու ցանկությունը կորավ:

Բյուրի պատմվածքը տիպիկ Բյուրի պատմվածք էր, մի քիչ Հեմինգուեյի «Ու ծագում է արևը» գրքի բանաձևով, կյանք էր էլի նկարագրված: Հաճելի էր կարդացվում, միգուցե մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվ եմ, որովհետև իրական զարգացումներին, որոնք իրենց արձագանքն են գտել պատմվածքում, ինչ-որ չափով ծանոթ եմ:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Օրինակ՝ երկրորդ աշխատանքի առումով հիշում եմ, որ առնվազն 22 բազմակետ կար մեջը, ընդհանրապես չեմ կարդացել ու սպանեն՝ չեմ կարդա: Անհարգալից է ընթերցողի նկատմամբ:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Պարտված Սատանան ոչինչ չասաց, անհետացավ օդում ու պատի վրա արյան հետքեր երևացին:
> Ես չէի զգում Սատանային: Ինձ միայն Աստծո շունչն էր հասու, ես նրան զգում էի ողջ մարմնով: Նրա աստվածային ուժը մեղմեց ցավերս ու հանգստություն տվեց: ԴՈՒՔ ԱՆՄԱՀ ԵՔ ՄԻԱՍԻՆ: Շատ լավ է ասված, իրոք… Ես իրավունք չունեմ մտածելու, որ իմ Մուսան դժոխքի արարած է, ու իմ իլյուզիաները Սատանայի ձեռքի գործն են: Թեև փառք էի ուզում, բայց ոչ նրա ձեռքից: Ես մերժեցի նրան, դրա համար կյանքովս եմ հատուցում: Ես կմեռնեմ, բայց հոգիս Ալբերտի հետ անմահ կմնա: Միշտ: Անկախ նրանից՝ մյուսներն ինչ կասեն: Սատանան ինձ տարավ այդ կարմիր կետը՝ իր Տուն, իր միջավայր, բայց Աստված ինձ հանեց դրանից ու դարձի բերեց: Սա է իմ Աստվածը, սա՛ եմ ես:


Մեղա, որոշեցի գոնե ավարտը կարդալ, չգիտեմ, ինչպես արտահայտվեմ, որ ինձ չարգելափակեն

----------


## Rhayader

> Տարբերակ 3.
> *Արտասուքե աղբյուրը*


Վըխք: Ինչ-որ մեկի «քնքուշ հոգու» զեղումները: Նախ՝ վերնագիրը: Արդեն էժանագնության հոտ էր գալիս: Հետ՝ պատմվածքը:

Եթե ձեզ թվում է, թե ձեր գրած բառը կամ նախադասությունը խիստ հուզիչ է, ջնջեք այդ նախադասությունը: Նախադասությունը պիտի ոճ ունենա, սյուժեն կարող է հուզիչ լինել: Երբ սյուժեն վերածվում է «արտահայտիչ» բառերի շարքի, դա պատմվածք չի, դա էմոցիոնալ լուծ է՝ գրավոր տեսքով:

----------


## Rhayader

Բյուր ու Այվի, դեռ չե՞ք ափսոսում, որ պնդում էիք՝ կարծիք հայտնեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ու Այվի, դեռ չե՞ք ափսոսում, որ պնդում էիք՝ կարծիք հայտնեմ:


Բայ, դաղալություն մի արա  :Jpit:  Երբ դու գործերից մեկի մասին ինձ պմ ուղարկեցիր, ես քեզ պատասխանեցի.




> դե լավ, թեմայում մի գրի, թե չէ մի ակումբցի հաստատ կնեղանա


բա խիղճ-բան, ու՞ր կորավ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Rhayader (18.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Բյուր ու Այվի, դեռ չե՞ք ափսոսում, որ պնդում էիք՝ կարծիք հայտնեմ:


Բյուրի բախտը բերեց, ինքն առաջինն էր, էլ կորցնելու բան չունի  :LOL:  Իսկ Այվն անգամ չգիտեմ մասնակցում ա, թե չէ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրի բախտը բերեց, ինքն առաջինն էր, էլ կորցնելու բան չունի  Իսկ Այվն անգամ չգիտեմ մասնակցում ա, թե չէ


Այվին չկա: Ալֆուշ, ես սաղին գիտեմ, ինձ ասա, ես ասեմ  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Լավ, Բյուրը համոզեց: Ծույլ, հեղինակից իզոլացված, անհետաքրքիր սյուժեով (ու, ենթադրում եմ, որպես գրող ու ընդհանրապես անհետաքրքիր մարդու գրած) պատմվածք էր, գրական ոճ, ինչպես միշտ, չկա, գրված էր ի միջի այլոց, ոնց որ քյառթու ծիտը պոռնոյում կնկարահանվի՝ հետևելով, որ իրեն հանկարծ դուր չգա արածն ու ընդհանրապես իր հետ չասոցացվի: Գրված էր ահավոր ի միջի այլոց: Դա կարդալուց հետո մնացածի մասին կարծիք հայտնելու ցանկությունը կորավ:
> 
> Բյուրի պատմվածքը տիպիկ Բյուրի պատմվածք էր, մի քիչ Հեմինգուեյի «Ու ծագում է արևը» գրքի բանաձևով, կյանք էր էլի նկարագրված: Հաճելի էր կարդացվում, միգուցե մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվ եմ, որովհետև իրական զարգացումներին, որոնք իրենց արձագանքն են գտել պատմվածքում, ինչ-որ չափով ծանոթ եմ:


Հա լավ, այգումը էդքան էլ թափելու բան չէր, ոնց որ ներկայացրեցիր

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Արէա (17.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ժող, առանձին հրավիրելն էլի իմ վրա՞  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, առանձին հրավիրելն էլի իմ վրա՞


Պրոցեսի մասի՞ն ես ասում: Չէ, դու հանգիստ նստի: Մենակ ասա` որ ժամին ա լինելու միջոցառումը, ես իվենթը կսարքեմ: Ու մեկ էլ էս հարցման հարցը լուծի. նենց չլինի` անունները հայտարարվեն, հարցումը դեռ բաց լինի:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Պրոցեսի մասի՞ն ես ասում: Չէ, դու հանգիստ նստի: Մենակ ասա` որ ժամին ա լինելու միջոցառումը, ես իվենթը կսարքեմ: Ու մեկ էլ էս հարցման հարցը լուծի. նենց չլինի` անունները հայտարարվեն, հարցումը դեռ բաց լինի:


Ժամը չորսին: Դե ես կփակեմ հարցումը էդ կողմերը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժամը չորսին: Դե ես կփակեմ հարցումը էդ կողմերը:


Օկ, թռա ֆեյսբուք իվենթ բացելու  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Եթե հարցման մեջ, վերևում գրված ա, որ ավարտվելու ա «էսինչ» ժամին, բացարձակ սխալ ա ավելի շուտ հարցումը փակելը: Որևէ մեկը կարող է դա հաշվի առնելով իր քվեարկությունը հետաձգել այդ ժամին:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Դեռ նոր ստեղծագործություններն եմ կարդացել: 

Առաջարկում եմ երկու Սամերին հեռացնել մրցույթից հենց ստեղծագործությունների մեջ ինքնաբացահայտվելու համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Եթե հարցման մեջ, վերևում գրված ա, որ ավարտվելու ա «էսինչ» ժամին, բացարձակ սխալ ա ավելի շուտ հարցումը փակելը: Որևէ մեկը կարող է դա հաշվի առնելով իր քվեարկությունը հետաձգել այդ ժամին:


Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես  :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

Համաձայն չեմ, որ «Այգումը» իմիջայլոց է գրված, իմ կարծիքով՝ ընդհակառակը, շատ մտածված է գրված, հենց հարցն էն է, որ չափից դուրս մտածված է: Կարծես հեղինակը բառեր ընտրելիս շատ է լարվել ու սխալ ճամփով է գնացել, որովհետև փորձել է խիստ գրական, չափված-ձևված լինել, իր անձն էլ հանկարծ ներս չխցկել: Ի դեպ, սեփական անձը հեռու պահելը հեչ վատ միտում չի: Բայց էստեղ պերեբոռ է եղել: Ու մի պահ, որ գալիս է «անասուն» բառը, ոնց որ աչք ծակի, որովհետև էս մեկը լրիվ հեղինակից է գալիս, պատահաբար ներս է ընկել իր անձնական կարծիքն ու էմոցիան: 
Մի խոսքով, շարադրանքի խնդիր կա ինձ համար էս գործում, բայց դա ծուլության արդյունք չի:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), Արևանուռ (16.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Դեռ նոր ստեղծագործություններն եմ կարդացել: 
> 
> Առաջարկում եմ երկու Սամերին հեռացնել մրցույթից հենց ստեղծագործությունների մեջ ինքնաբացահայտվելու համար:


Չուկ, էս մրցույթում ահագին տարբերակներ լավ «բաց» էին հեղինակի առումով, ինձ թվում է, չարժի էդքան ֆիքսվել էդ հարցի վրա: Ինքնաբացահայտում-չինքնաբացահայտում հիմա մի խառնեք էլի, էդքան լուրջ հարց չի էս մի մրցույթում:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), Շինարար (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կառաջարկես


Մրցույթի արդյունքները վերջնական ամփոփել ոչ շուտ, քան ամսի 19-ի 19:55 րոպեն:

Իհարկե կարելի ա գրեթե վստահ պնդել, որ ժամը 4-ի պատկերը կտրուկ փոփոխություն չի կրելու ժամը 19:55-ին, բայց ճիշտն էդպես է:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էս մրցույթում ահագին տարբերակներ լավ «բաց» էին հեղինակի առումով, ինձ թվում է, չարժի էդքան ֆիքսվել էդ հարցի վրա: Ինքնաբացահայտում-չինքնաբացահայտում հիմա մի խառնեք էլի, էդքան լուրջ հարց չի էս մի մրցույթում:


Այվի ջան, ես քննարկումը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, տարբերակներից ճանաչել եմ երևի կեսից ավելիին, բայց ճանաչել եմ ոճով, գուշակելով:

Իսկ երկու տարբերակ կային, որոնք սկսվում էին էսպես «Բարև, ես Սամն եմ» (մեկը մի Սամի դեպքում, մյուսը՝ մյուս): 
Երկու տարբերակներն էլ էսպես թե էնպես հաղթողունակ չեն, բայց դե նաև կարծում եմ կարելի է էդ քայլն անել, որ մարդիկ հասկանան, որ տենց չի կարելի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ ա՞ ամիմիան, հիմքն ու իմաստը, ավելի շուտ արդյունքը... խորություն չկա՞, մարդիկ կարդում են, էմոցիոնալ զեղումներ և այլն, նրանք հիմարություն, զզվանք ու ստորություն են անվանում, գիծ քաշում ու անցնում առաջ։ Դա կա ու դա փառ ա։ Մենք չենք ուզում փորփրենք, մեզ դա պետք չի, պրծ, աղբարկղ։ Մինչդեռ ստեղ էդ շերտի տակ մի ամբողջ սոցիալական համակարգ ա, թող լինի ուրիշ իրականություն, կոնկրետ մարդիկ որ սրա մեջ են ու իրենց ելքն են որոնում։ Էն ինչ մարդը զգում ա ու ուզում ա անի.
> 
> բայց
> 
> Էդ հասարակությունը հարցնում ա նորմալ ա, որ մարդը կարա սենց անի... հեգնում ա, ձեռ ա առնում։ Ու պատասխան չկա, որովհետև երբ դեմքը ռեակցիա չի տալիս` էդ ներվը փչացել ա , դու գլխի չես ընկնում էդ մարդուն դա իրոք հուզում ա, թե չէ... ու դու լարվում ես, փորձում ես քո մեջ պատասխանես էդ հարցին, ու ձեռնա... սորի... մի բան հորինում ես քո ուղեղի համար որ դրա մասին չմտածի էլ, լիցքաթափվում ես։ 
> Այս սենց ա աշխատում սրա հեղինակի ուղեղը իմ կարծիքով։ Ես սիրում եմ էս գործը, իրա մեջ ամեն կարդալուց նոր բաներ եմ հայտնաբերում, սպոնտան ա գրած ու սենց բաները հորինել հնարավոր չի, առանց դրանց հետ առնչվելու։


Լիզ, մի հատ բան կա որ կարդացի էս գրածդ ու մտածում եմ սենց… there's a fine line between creativity and madness. one must try to stay close to that line… երբ որ հեռանում ա գրողն էդ գծից իրա կառուցած տրամաբանական ստրուկտուրան փուլ ա գալիս, ինչքան հեռու էնքան աբսուրդ… ինչքան մոտ էնքան ավելի հեշտ ա մտնում մարդու ուղեղի մեջ ու ավելի ազդեցիկ ա… 

իմ անձնական կարծիքով… զուտ անձնական… գրողը հեռացել ա էդ գծից ու կորցրել ա կապը… կամ ասենք թուլացել ա, շատ… ընդեղ նկարներ էի դրել, չգիտեմ նայել եք թե չէ, բայց էդտեղ կա դրա գրաֆիկ ներկայացումը…

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան, ես քննարկումը դեռ չեմ կարդացել, տարբերակներից ճանաչել եմ երևի կեսից ավելիին, բայց ճանաչելով եմ ոճով, գուշակելով:
> 
> Իսկ երկու տարբերակ կային, որոնք սկսվում էին էսպես «Բարև, ես Սամն եմ» (մեկը մի Սամի դեպքում, մյուսը՝ մյուս): 
> Երկու տարբերակներն էլ էսպես թե էնպես հաղթողունակ չեն, բայց դե նաև կարծում եմ կարելի է էդ քայլն անել, որ մարդիկ հասկանան, որ տենց չի կարելի:


Իմ կարծիքով, հեչ չարժի տենց բան անել: Ամեն մարդու գործն է, թե ինքը իր ստեղծագործությունը ոնց է ներկայացնում, իր անձը մեջը ինչպես է պատկերում:
Թեև իրենք հետո էլ պարզ խոսեցին, որ իրենք են էդ տարբերակների հեղինակները, բայց միևնույն է դեմ եմ, որ իրենց հանդեպ հիմա ինչ-որ խիստ միջոցներ ձեռնարկվեն, հատկապես, որ Քլայնը լրիվ նոր է ակումբում ու հետն էլ՝ երեխա: Կարելի է նախազգուշացնել, բացատրել, բայց հաստատ ոչ հեռացնել կամ այլ ձև պատժել:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), Արևանուռ (16.10.2013), Շինարար (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մրցույթի արդյունքները վերջնական ամփոփել ոչ շուտ, քան ամսի 19-ի 19:55 րոպեն:
> 
> Իհարկե կարելի ա գրեթե վստահ պնդել, որ ժամը 4-ի պատկերը կտրուկ փոփոխություն չի կրելու ժամը 19:55-ին, բայց ճիշտն էդպես է:


Արտ, բայց նախապես հայտարարվել ա, որ քվեարկությունը մինչև ուրբաթ օրն ա լինելու: Բացի դրանից, եթե միջոցառումն օրինակ ութին լինի, հեղինակներից շատերի համար դժվար կլինի ներկա գտնվելը` կապված մարզ վերադառնալու կամ անչափահաս լինելու հետ:




> Իմ կարծիքով, հեչ չարժի տենց բան անել: Ամեն մարդու գործն է, թե ինքը իր ստեղծագործությունը ոնց է ներկայացնում, իր անձը մեջը ինչպես է պատկերում:
> Թեև իրենք հետո էլ պարզ խոսեցին, որ իրենք են էդ տարբերակների հեղինակները, բայց միևնույն է դեմ եմ, որ իրենց հանդեպ հիմա ինչ-որ խիստ միջոցներ ձեռնարկվեն, հատկապես, որ Քլայնը լրիվ նոր է ակումբում ու հետն էլ՝ երեխա: Կարելի է նախազգուշացնել, բացատրել, բայց հաստատ ոչ հեռացնել կամ այլ ձև պատժել:


Ահա, համաձայն եմ Ռիփի հետ: Մի անուն պիտի լիներ, հիմա մարդիկ իրենց իսկականն են օգտագործել: Ի դեպ, նման բաներ էլի են էղել ակումբի մրցույթներում, ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի ասել:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ կարծիքով, հեչ չարժի տենց բան անել: Ամեն մարդու գործն է, թե ինքը իր ստեղծագործությունը ոնց է ներկայացնում, իր անձը մեջը ինչպես է պատկերում:
> Թեև իրենք հետո էլ պարզ խոսեցին, որ իրենք են էդ տարբերակների հեղինակները, բայց միևնույն է դեմ եմ, որ իրենց հանդեպ հիմա ինչ-որ խիստ միջոցներ ձեռնարկվեն, հատկապես, որ Քլայնը լրիվ նոր է ակումբում ու հետն էլ՝ երեխա: Կարելի է նախազգուշացնել, բացատրել, բայց հաստատ ոչ հեռացնել կամ այլ ձև պատժել:


Որոշողը Վոլտերան է, ինքն է մրցույթի կազմակերպիչը:

Բայց առնվազն բացատրելն ու նախազգուշացնելն անհրաժեշտություն եմ համարում: Ու չկրկնվելու՛ պայմանով:
Հակառակ դեպքում ցանկացած մասնակից իրավունք ա ստանում խախտել ցանկացած կանոն ու պահանջել, որ այդ խախտումը բանի տեղ չդրվի: 


Հեղինակն ինքն է որոշում ինչպես ներկայացնել, բայց եթե կա չինքնաբացահայտվելու պայման, գրելը «ես այսինչն եմ» կոպիտ խախտում է մրցույթի: Ցանկացած մրցույթ իրականում որոշակի սահմանափակումներ է մտցնում է ու հենց դրա համար էլ գործում են մրցույթի պայմանները: Սամբիթբաբայի պարզ ներկայանալը պատմվածքի մեջ այդ պայմանների կոպիտ խախտում է:

Սամ Քլայնի պատմվածքը սկսելը մի պարբերությամբ, որով ընդամենը մի քանի օր առաջ սկսել է իր բլոգը, նույնպես բացահայտ խախտում, ինքնաբացահայտում է:

Երկու Սամերի նկատմամբ էլ ունեմ չափազանց դրական վերաբերմունք, ուզում եմ հասկանանք, որ սա անձերի խնդիր չի, այլ զուտ մրցույթների պայմանների կատարման:

Դե իսկ եթե կարծում ենք, որ պայմանները ձևական են, ուրեմն թեման սկսենք հենց էդտեղից:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), ivy (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013), Գալաթեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց նախապես հայտարարվել ա, որ քվեարկությունը մինչև ուրբաթ օրն ա լինելու: Բացի դրանից, եթե միջոցառումն օրինակ ութին լինի, հեղինակներից շատերի համար դժվար կլինի ներկա գտնվելը` կապված մարզ վերադառնալու կամ անչափահաս լինելու հետ:


Բյուր, օրինակ ես չեմ տեսել նման գրառում: Այն պատճառով, որ ամեն ինչին չեմ հետևել, ժամանակ չեմ ունեցել:
Իսկ այ հարցման մեջ տեսել եմ, թե երբ ա ավարտվելու: Դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե քանիսն են էլի դա տեսել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, Սամ Քլայնը կոպիտ խախտում արել ա հենց էս թեմայում մեծատառերով ինքնաբացահայտվելով: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե Սամբիթը խախտում արել ա: Նորից եմ ասում` նման բաներ ահագին շատ են եղել մրցույթներում: Մի անգամ հիշում եմ` Գալաթեան Լիլ անունն էր օգտագործել, բայց ահագին երկար ժամանակ գլխի չէի ընկել, որ ինքն ա: Իսկ Սամբիթի շուխուռն էլ էս անգամ ես արեցի, էլի շատերը չէին ջոկել: Ուղղակի Լենինգրադ-ԱՄՆ որ խառնվեցին իրար, էլ կարիք չկար, որ իսկական անունն ասի:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Չուկ, ակումբի համար էդ իքննաբացահայտվելն էլ ստեղծագործության մեջ շատ հարաբերական ա: Ակումբում ուղնուծուծը ներգրավված ցանկացած մարդու համար «Ամստեդրամի կենտրոնով» սկսվող ստեղծագործությունը շաաաատ ավելի ինքնաբացահայտող ա, քան «Բարև, ես Սամն եմ», ես ասեմ, որ Բյուրին շատ-շատ եմ սիրում, էս ուղղակի ի միջի այլոց:

----------

CactuSoul (16.10.2013), E-la Via (16.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, օրինակ ես չեմ տեսել նման գրառում: Այն պատճառով, որ ամեն ինչին չեմ հետևել, ժամանակ չեմ ունեցել:
> Իսկ այ հարցման մեջ տեսել եմ, թե երբ ա ավարտվելու: Դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե քանիսն են էլի դա տեսել:


Արտ, էս ա, բայց ոնց որ գրառումը խմբագրվել ա, որովհետև հաստատ եմ հիշում` սկզբում ուրբաթ էր:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, Սամ Քլայնը կոպիտ խախտում արել ա հենց էս թեմայում մեծատառերով ինքնաբացահայտվելով: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե Սամբիթը խախտում արել ա: Նորից եմ ասում` նման բաներ ահագին շատ են եղել մրցույթներում: Մի անգամ հիշում եմ` Գալաթեան Լիլ անունն էր օգտագործել, բայց ահագին երկար ժամանակ գլխի չէի ընկել, որ ինքն ա: Իսկ Սամբիթի շուխուռն էլ էս անգամ ես արեցի, էլի շատերը չէին ջոկել: Ուղղակի Լենինգրադ-ԱՄՆ որ խառնվեցին իրար, էլ կարիք չկար, որ իսկական անունն ասի:


Բյուր, ես չգիտեի, որ դու ես բացահայտել Սամբիթին, որտև ես եմ բացահայտել  :Jpit: 
Կրկնվեմ, ես քննարկումները չեմ կարդացել:
Բայց.
1. Սամոն է վերնագրերը գրում մեծատառերով (Մարի, ի դեպ սրան հաջորդ մրցույթներում ուշադրություն դարձրու, անհրաժեշտ է նման բաները բերել մի ոճի, որպեսզի նման բաներով մասնակիցները «չմատնվեն»
2. Խնդիրը անունը չի, կարող է Սամո անունը օգտագործվեր ու որևէ մեկը չգուշակեր որ ինքն է, բայց մանրամասն պատմած էր «կենսագրություն», որն այլ թեմաներում գրվել է (Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգ, Դրամատիկական թատրոն, Ամերիկա): Կարծում եմ ինձնից լավ գիտես, որ պատմվածք գրելուց հանգիստ կարելի էր իրադրությունները այնպես շեղել, որ էդպես ակնհայտ չլինի: Ինչ-որ չափով քո գործում էլ կար ինքնակենսագրական, բայց էդպես ցայտուն ու ակնառու չէր: Տե՛ս, չեմ տալիս քո գործի անունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, էս ա, բայց ոնց որ գրառումը խմբագրվել ա, որովհետև հաստատ եմ հիշում` սկզբում ուրբաթ էր:


Գրառումը չի խմբագրվել, եթե խմբագրվել էլ է, խմբագրվել է գրառումը կատարելուց հետո 10 րոպեների ընթացքում: Ավելի ուշ խմբագրվածների լոգերը մնում են:
Բայց դա էական չի: Հարցման թեման սա է ու ստեղ հստակ է նշված ավարտի ժամը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես չգիտեի, որ դու ես բացահայտել Սամբիթին, որտև ես եմ բացահայտել 
> Կրկնվեմ, ես քննարկումները չեմ կարդացել:
> Բայց.
> 1. Սամոն է վերնագրերը գրում մեծատառերով (Մարի, ի դեպ սրան հաջորդ մրցույթներում ուշադրություն դարձրու, անհրաժեշտ է նման բաները բերել մի ոճի, որպեսզի նման բաներով մասնակիցները «չմատնվեն»
> 2. Խնդիրը անունը չի, կարող է Սամո անունը օգտագործվեր ու որևէ մեկը չգուշակեր որ ինքն է, բայց մանրամասն պատմած էր «կենսագրություն», որն այլ թեմաներում գրվել է (Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգ, Դրամատիկական թատրոն, Ամերիկա): Կարծում եմ ինձնից լավ գիտես, որ պատմվածք գրելուց հանգիստ կարելի էր իրադրությունները այնպես շեղել, որ էդպես ակնհայտ չլինի: Ինչ-որ չափով քո գործում էլ կար ինքնակենսագրական, բայց էդպես ցայտուն ու ակնառու չէր: Տե՛ս, չեմ տալիս քո գործի անունը:


Արտ, բայց ախր չի կարելի տենց խիստ դնել էդ հարցը: Ես մինչև հիմա ինչ էլ գրել եմ, ինքնաբացահայտում ա էղել: Որտև ես չեմ կարա իմ թեմայից դուրս գրեմ: Դու իմ որ գործն ուզում ես, վերցրու, սաղ ինքնաբացահայտում են, որովհետև ես չեմ գրում նենց թեմաներով, որոնց ծանոթ չեմ: Ու ընդհանրապես, էս մրցույթում ցանկացած գործ ա ինքնաբացայտում: Ասում եմ` ես անգիր գիտեմ, թե որ գործի հեղինակն ով ա, բայց ոչ մեկի հեղինակն ինձ անձամբ չի ասել, որ ինքն ա: Ու գիտեմ, թե որն ով ա գրել, որովհետև գիտեմ հեղինակներին: Եթե սրանք ինչ-որ անկապ տեղ դրված լինեին, անկապ անցնեի կողքով, չէի ճանաչի: Բայց ակումբում չես կարա էլի...

----------

E-la Via (16.10.2013), Շինարար (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գրառումը չի խմբագրվել, եթե խմբագրվել էլ է, խմբագրվել է գրառումը կատարելուց հետո 10 րոպեների ընթացքում: Ավելի ուշ խմբագրվածների լոգերը մնում են:
> Բայց դա էական չի: Հարցման թեման սա է ու ստեղ հստակ է նշված ավարտի ժամը:


Լավ, դու գիտես: Էդ դեպքում ասեք` իվենթի հետ ինչ անեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց ախր չի կարելի տենց խիստ դնել էդ հարցը: Ես մինչև հիմա ինչ էլ գրել եմ, ինքնաբացահայտում ա էղել: Որտև ես չեմ կարա իմ թեմայից դուրս գրեմ: Դու իմ որ գործն ուզում ես, վերցրու, սաղ ինքնաբացահայտում են, որովհետև ես չեմ գրում նենց թեմաներով, որոնց ծանոթ չեմ: Ու ընդհանրապես, էս մրցույթում ցանկացած գործ ա ինքնաբացայտում: Ասում եմ` ես անգիր գիտեմ, թե որ գործի հեղինակն ով ա, բայց ոչ մեկի հեղինակն ինձ անձամբ չի ասել, որ ինքն ա: Ու գիտեմ, թե որն ով ա գրել, որովհետև գիտեմ հեղինակներին: Եթե սրանք ինչ-որ անկապ տեղ դրված լինեին, անկապ անցնեի կողքով, չէի ճանաչի: Բայց ակումբում չես կարա էլի...


Բյուր, կա սահման, չափ: Ես պնդում եմ որ քո անգամ էս մրցույթի տարբերակում էդ չափը տեղում էր, Սամինը՝ չէ:
Մնացածն արդեն ասել եմ, չկրկնվեմ: Ես իմ առաջարկն արել եմ, դուք ձերը, Մարին որոշումը կկայացնի:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վիդեոները դնելու ե՞ք ակումբում…

----------

Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Լավ, դու գիտես: Էդ դեպքում ասեք` իվենթի հետ ինչ անեմ:


Չուկ կներես սխալներիս համար: Մյուս անգամ ավելի ուշադիր կլինեմ
Բյուր չորսին

----------

Chuk (16.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, դու գիտես: Էդ դեպքում ասեք` իվենթի հետ ինչ անեմ:


Բյուր ջան, ես ստեղ կարծիք գրող եմ, մրցույթի կազմակերպիչ չեմ:
Իվենթը կարող եք անել էնպես, ինչպես մտադրվել եք, այ ակումբում հարցումը շուտ փակելը որպես ադմին չեմ թույլատրի:

Որպես առաջարկ կարող եմ սա անել. հավաքվում ենք ասենք 6-ին, նստում ենք, կարդում ենք բոլոր տարբերակները, սկսում ենք քննարկել ու սպասում ենք ժամը 19:55-ին: Էդ ժամին արդեն հայտարարվում է հաղթողը, որևէ մեկն էլ իր լապտոպով ակումբում է գրում հեղինակների անունները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ես ստեղ կարծիք գրող եմ, մրցույթի կազմակերպիչ չեմ:
> Իվենթը կարող եք անել էնպես, ինչպես մտադրվել եք, այ ակումբում հարցումը շուտ փակելը որպես ադմին չեմ թույլատրի:
> 
> Որպես առաջարկ կարող եմ սա անել. հավաքվում ենք ասենք 6-ին, նստում ենք, կարդում ենք բոլոր տարբերակները, սկսում ենք քննարկել ու սպասում ենք ժամը 19:55-ին: Էդ ժամին արդեն հայտարարվում է հաղթողը, որևէ մեկն էլ իր լապտոպով ակումբում է գրում հեղինակների անունները:


Արտ, նորից եմ ասում` ուշ անենք, խնդիր ենք ունենալու մասնակիցներից մի քանիսի հետ:

----------

Վոլտերա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, նորից եմ ասում` ուշ անենք, խնդիր ենք ունենալու մասնակիցներից մի քանիսի հետ:


Բյուր, անկեղծորեն եմ ասում, նորից ասածդ նոր եմ տեսնում  :Jpit:  Դե չեմ կարդացել քննարկումը: 
Մենակ առաջին մի քանի գրառում, ընթացքում 2-3 գրառում ու մտա գործերի մասին կարծիք գրելու, վերջին գրառումները տեսա, «խառնվեցի»:

Ինչևէ, իվենթի հետ կապված իմ ասածն առաջարկ էր, ընդամենը: Իմ պահանջը վերաբերում է միայն հարցումը շուտ չփակելուն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, անկեղծորեն եմ ասում, նորից ասածդ նոր եմ տեսնում  Դե չեմ կարդացել քննարկումը: 
> Մենակ առաջին մի քանի գրառում, ընթացքում 2-3 գրառում ու մտա գործերի մասին կարծիք գրելու, վերջին գրառումները տեսա, «խառնվեցի»:
> 
> Ինչևէ, իվենթի հետ կապված իմ ասածն առաջարկ էր, ընդամենը: Իմ պահանջը վերաբերում է միայն հարցումը շուտ չփակելուն:


Մի խոսքով, տեսեք... երևի Մարին պիտի առանձին խոսի մասնակիցների հետ, տեսնի` եթե վեցին լինի, էկող կլինի, թե չէ: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ տեղյակ պահեք, որ ըստ դրա իվենթը փոխեմ:

Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան  :Jpit:  Իվենթի համար նկար առաջարկեք:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արտ, Սամ Քլայնը կոպիտ խախտում արել ա հենց էս թեմայում մեծատառերով ինքնաբացահայտվելով: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե Սամբիթը խախտում արել ա: Նորից եմ ասում` նման բաներ ահագին շատ են եղել մրցույթներում: Մի անգամ հիշում եմ`* Գալաթեան Լիլ անունն էր օգտագործել*, բայց ահագին երկար ժամանակ գլխի չէի ընկել, որ ինքն ա: Իսկ Սամբիթի շուխուռն էլ էս անգամ ես արեցի, էլի շատերը չէին ջոկել: Ուղղակի Լենինգրադ-ԱՄՆ որ խառնվեցին իրար, էլ կարիք չկար, որ իսկական անունն ասի:


Գալաթեան կոնկրետ էդ դեպքում դիտմամբ էր Լիլ անունն օգտագործել, որ կասկածները հնարավորինս երկար հեռու պահի իրանից  :LOL: 

Վաղվանից էլի զբաղված եմ լինելու, դրա համար հիմա արտահայտվեմ:
Բացի պուճուր Սամից, մնացածի գործերը կարդացել եմ: Իրենը մինչև կեսը ձգեցի: 
Չեմ քննարկելու, բացի Լիզի գործից, պաշտոնապես բացահայտվելուց հետո, էն էլ որտև իրեն խոստացել եմ  :Smile: 
Հա, ու չեմ քվեարկելու: 
Քննարկումները, ինչքան որ հասցրել եմ կարդալ, լավ քնած էին ու էդ սկսել ա լավ հոգնացնել անկեղծ ասած: Լավ ա նոր Բային բերման երթարկեցիք, իրա տապոռ կարծիքները գրեց, արթնացրեց մի քիչ. մեկից մանավանդ կարգին բացել էր  :Jpit:  Խելոք դիլխոր նստած էի իմ համար  :Jpit: 

Իմ կարծիքով(ու ոչ միայն իմ)՝ էս մի մրցույթից հետո պետք ա լավ երկար ընդմիջում տալ, թե չէ նենց տպավորություն ա, որ հա նույն  մրցույթն ա: Սկսած մասնակիցներից(ձեր խոնարհ ծառան ներառյալ) վերջացրած քննարկումներով: 
Պետք ա փոխվի մի բան, թարմություն մտցվի... էլի եմ ասում, իմ կարծիքով:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), CactuSoul (17.10.2013), E-la Via (17.10.2013), Վոլտերա (17.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գալաթեան կոնկրետ էդ դեպքում դիտմամբ էր Լիլ անունն օգտագործել, որ կասկածները հնարավորինս երկար հեռու պահի իրանից


Լավ էլ ստացվել էր  :LOL: 
Բայց տեսականորեն հնարավոր ա, որ Սամերն էլ էին նույն բանն անում:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), Գալաթեա (17.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

Ոչ  մի  դադար  էլ  պետք  չի: Եթե  մրցույթներին  դադար  տրվեց, հետագա  մրցույթներն  ավելի  քնած կլինեն: Իսկ  սենց  աժիոտաժ  ա: Պետք  ա  վրա-վրա  մրցույթներ  անել,  քանի  որոշ  մարդիկ  այս  քննարկումներից  հետևություններ  են արել  ու  պատրաստվում  են  ավելի  շտկված  նոր  ստեղծագործություններ  ներկայացնել: Հետո  ոգևորությունը  կանցնի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ոչ  մի  դադար  էլ  պետք  չի: Եթե  մրցույթներին  դադար  տրվեց, հետագա  մրցույթներն  ավելի  քնած կլինեն: Իսկ  սենց  աժիոտաժ  ա: Պետք  ա  վրա-վրա  մրցույթներ  անել,  քանի  որոշ  մարդիկ  այս  քննարկումներից  հետևություններ  են արել  ու  պատրաստվում  են  ավելի  շտկված  նոր  ստեղծագործություններ  ներկայացնել: Հետո  ոգևորությունը  կանցնի:


Ոչ, վրա-վրա անելը սխալ ա: Թուլացնում ա հետաքրքրությունը: Դու Ակումբի մրցույթից առաջացած աժիոտաժ չես տեսել, եթե քեզ սա աժիոտաժ ա թվում:
Շտկվելու համար էլ ժամանակ ա պետք:
Էլի թող գրեն, ոչ ոք չի արգելում, բայց ոչ մրցույթի ֆորմատում: Հեչ պարտադիր չի: 
Պարզապես գրելն ու Ակումբում դնելը շտկվելու համար ավելի մեծ շանսեր կտա: Մարդիկ ավելի շատ են խոսում տենց էդ գործի մասին, մի քանի անգամ են թեման մտնում, գրում, գրողի հետ երկխոսության մեջ են մտնում, ավելի ինտերակտիվ ա ստացվում... ոչ թե պարտքի պես երկու բառ գրում են ու անցնում առաջ՝ մյուս պատմվածքին:

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Ոչ, վրա-վրա անելը սխալ ա: Թուլացնում ա հետաքրքրությունը: Դու Ակումբի մրցույթից առաջացած աժիոտաժ չես տեսել, եթե քեզ սա աժիոտաժ ա թվում:
> Շտկվելու համար էլ ժամանակ ա պետք:
> Էլի թող գրեն, ոչ ոք չի արգելում, բայց ոչ մրցույթի ֆորմատում: Հեչ պարտադիր չի: 
> Պարզապես գրելն ու Ակումբում դնելը շտկվելու համար ավելի մեծ շանսեր կտա: Մարդիկ ավելի շատ են խոսում տենց էդ գործի մասին, մի քանի անգամ են թեման մտնում, գրում, գրողի հետ երկխոսության մեջ են մտնում, ավելի ինտերակտիվ ա ստացվում... ոչ թե պարտքի պես երկու բառ գրում են ու անցնում առաջ՝ մյուս պատմվածքին:


  Ուրեմն  թող  երկու  ամիս  ոչ  մի  մրցույթ  չլինի,  հետո  կտեսնենք,  թե  ով  էր  ճիշտ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ուրեմն  թող  երկու  ամիս  ոչ  մի  մրցույթ  չլինի,  հետո  կտեսնենք,  թե  ով  էր  ճիշտ:


Բալթազար ջան, հենց սկզբից նշեցի չէ՞ որ դա ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն ա... որպես Ակումբի մրցույթներին բազմիցս մասնակցած մարդու: Բնականաբար՝ որոշողը մեծամասնությունն ա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), Baltazar (17.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն  թող  երկու  ամիս  ոչ  մի  մրցույթ  չլինի,  հետո  կտեսնենք,  թե  ով  էր  ճիշտ:


Հա… արժե… երկու ամիսը լավ հանգստանալ… քննարկումներից, գրառումներից ընդհանրապես…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լավ էլ ստացվել էր 
> Բայց տեսականորեն հնարավոր ա, որ Սամերն էլ էին նույն բանն անում:


Չէ, Բյուր ջան, "տեսականորենը" ինձ մոտ լրիվ հակառակն էր: :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պարզապես գրելն ու Ակումբում դնելը շտկվելու համար ավելի մեծ շանսեր կտա: Մարդիկ ավելի շատ են խոսում տենց էդ գործի մասին, մի քանի անգամ են թեման մտնում, գրում, գրողի հետ երկխոսության մեջ են մտնում, ավելի ինտերակտիվ ա ստացվում... ոչ թե պարտքի պես երկու բառ գրում են ու անցնում առաջ՝ մյուս պատմվածքին:


Եթե համաձայնվեմ ասածիդ հետ, Գալ ջան, նշանակում է, որ ավելի շատ պետք է հավատամ քո խոսքին, քան իմ փորձին: :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Ամիմիա*

Այվին շատ ճիշտ է նկատել. հեղինակի մոտ գլխավորը ոչ թե սյուժեն է, այլ պատկերները: Հա, ու չի էլ խաբում, իրոք: Չուկչայի պես. "ինչ տեսնում եմ, այն երգում եմ":
Իսկ տեսնում է, ցավոք, ամեն ինչի հիվանդագինը...

Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում "ֆլեշբեքեր", բայց եթե դա նշանակում է "կոմպլեքս", - ուրեմն կրկնակի ճիշտ ես, Այվի ջան, հեղինակը հենց դրա մեջ է, որ կա: Ըստ իս՝ հարյուր տոկոսանոց կոմպլեքսավորված անձնավորություն է: Որովհետև. ազատություն՝ չի նշանակում հաբռգածություն: Ազատամտություն՝ չի նշանակում այլասերվածություն: Անբռնազբոսիկություն՝ չի նշանակում սանձարձակություն: Իսկ ցավ՝ չի նշանակում. զիբիլ:

Շատ եմ ափսոսում հեղինակի տաղանդը, քանզի հազար տոկոսով տաղանդավոր մարդ է ինքը... Կա Լիզի ասած թե խորությունը, թե էմոցիան և այլ բաներ էլ: Բայց մի բանում Լիզը սխալվում է. "Դրա մեջ եղող մարդիկ" ելք՝ այդպես չեն որոնում: Դրա մեջ եղող մարդիկ՝ եթե արտահայտվում են այսպես, - դրանով իրենց վիճակը թե իրենց մատին և թե ուրիշների վզին փաթաթան են դարձնում և ասում են մյուսներին. ես ձեր տիրոջ մերը... Հարգանքի նշույլ չցուցաբերելով անգամ դիմացինի հանդեպ, ցանկանում են, որ դիմացինն իրենց խղճա...

Վերջին էջերում երեխեքից մեկն ասաց, որ այսպիսի բան հնարել չի կարելի, այսպիսի բանը կարելի է միայն ապրել... Հեչ համաձայն չեմ: Հիմա եկեք համոզենք հեղինակին, որ ինքը հանճարեղ գործ է գրել, և կտեսնեք, որ վաղը սրանից ավելի կոշմար ու զարհուրելի բան կգրի... Որովհետև մարդ ինքն է կառուցում իր կյանքը՝ իր իդեաներով: Այս ֆիզիկական Տիեզերքի մեջ սկզբում ամեն ինչ իդեա է եղել ու հետո նոր մարմնավորում է ստացել: Եվ այդպիսին է մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի կյանքը. ինչպիսին պատկերացնում ենք այն, այն էլ ստանում ենք; ինչ որ նվիրում ենք մեզ՝ դրանով էլ հարուստ ենք:

Մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել: Հեղինակը կամովի իրեն զրկել է շատ կարևոր արժեքներից: Կամ մոռացության է տվել մարդկային արժեքները:

Ստացվում է, որ սխալ էր պատմվածքը կոչել "Ամիմիա": Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ անվանել այն "Ամնեզիա"...
Կներես, հեղինակ...


Ահավոր չէի ուզենա, որ այս գործի հեղինակը... Ռայը լիներ... :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Կարենը*

Լավն էր: Բայց նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի էր նաև "Գևորը" կոչել: Եվ դա ավելի լավ է, որ կարելի է համ էսպես, համ էլ էնպես:

Մեֆի հետ համաձայն չեմ հեչ այս գործի առմամբ, չնայած համարյա միշտ համաձայն եմ նրա կարծիքներին:

Երևի մեր ջահելներից մեկն է գրել, որովհետև այնքան լավ է պատկերել երեխայական անմիջականությունը, որ երևի ինքն էլ դեռևս չի մոռացել այն: Կամ էլ մեր "գրական գայլերի" մատն է խառը՝ Գալի, Այվիի, - չնայած մի քիչ երևի Գալի ոճը չի, ինչևէ...

Սա այն գործն է, որտեղ ոչ նախապատմությունների կարիք կա, ոչ ենթատեքստերի, ոչ էլ հոգեբանությունների: Թե անբարոյական մայրը, թե բռի հայրը՝ ուղղակի դեկորացիա են երեխաների կյանքը պատկերելու համար. նրանց մասին ոչինչ չի ասվում և շատ լավ է, որ չի ասվում: Առանց դրա էլ ամեն ինչ ասված է և շատ լավ է ասված:

Շնորհակալ եմ հեղինակին և սա՝ երկրորդ գործն է, որ կքվեարկեմ:


Հ.Գ. Բայց այն կաչաղակներն ինձ ոչինչ չասացին... Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էին նաև լվացքի պարանի վրա անտեր մնացած լվացքի շպիլկեք լինել: Ինձ համար: :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Այգում*

Մի տեսակ արհեստական գրած բան է:
Օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է իրար կպցնել էն մասաժ արվող կնոջ տնքտնքոցներն ու պատմվածքի բուն նյութը...
Բայց սնիկերսով երեխեն լավն էր ու լավ էլ կպավ:
Չկպավ՝ բաժանման այդ լուրջ զրույցի ժամանակ, առավել ևս բանից անտեղյակ աղջկան կործանարար լուրը հայտնելու պահին՝ խեղճ աղջկան "միջին վիճակագրական մի եղիր, խնդրում եմ" բառերով հանդիմանելը... Կեղծ թվաց ինձ, հնարովի:
Դավթի կերպարն էլ է մի քիչ կեղծ. չգիտես, Շերլոկ Հո՞լմսն է այդ մասաժիստը, թե՞ Սողմոն Իմաստունը...

Ռայի հետ համաձայն եմ. գործից տեղյակ է հեղինակը, բայց ալարելով է գրել... :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հին ընկերը*

Երրորդ գործն է, որ քվեարկելու եմ:

Համով, հոտով: Կարճ, բայց ամբողջական: Ծխող տատիկն ուղղակի ուտելու տատիկ էր:
Իսկ վերջաբանը՝ վերջն էր. փայլուն ավարտ: Փոքրիկ պատմվածքը դարձավ ֆանտասմագորիա:
Հեղինակ ջան, ապրե´ս:


Շնորհակալություն բոլոր հեղինակներին:

Մարիշկա ջան, առաջին հերթին՝ քեզ: :Love:

----------

Վոլտերա (17.10.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

*1. Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները*
Բյու՛ր, ես գիտեմ, որ դու հաճախ նեղվում ես, որ քո գրածները միանգամից հասկացվում են, բայց էդ շատ հավես ա, էդ նշանակում ա՝ քո ձեռագիրն ունես, որն անհնարա ուրիշ մեկի հետ շփոթել: Քեզ տիպիկ գործ էր, քո մի տեսակ անսպասելի վերջով: Եսիմ, եթե վերջը տենց հավեսը չլիներ, մի քիչ ղզիկոտ գործ կլիներ: Լավն էր:

*2. Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*
Հեղինակը հաստատ ժամանակին աղմուկ հանած Դօրիանի «Սատանան մայրամուտին» վիպակն ա կարդացել, նույնիսկ անուններն են կրկնվում: Դօրիանի գրածը անկապ բան էր, սրանից էլ իրականում ոչ մի բան չստացա, չնայած մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, գեյերի ռոմանԾիկա ավելի եմ սիրում, քան սովորական straight-ը: Եթե շատ բառախեղդ չաներ, երկար նախադասությունների փոխարեն action լիներ, եթե էդ ամեն ինչ փչացնող այլաբանությունները չլինեին... Ինձ դուր չեկավ, չնայած իմ համար էնպիսին չէր, որ կիսատ թողնեմ:

* 3. Արտասուքե աղբյուրը*
Անունից արդեն մի տեսակ վանեց, ախր վերնագիրը տեսնելով հասկանում ես, որ ինչ-որ ողբագին բան ես կարդալու, բայց բարեբախտաբար քանակը քիչ էր, կարդացի: Թերևս էդ փոքրիկ լեգենդիկը մի քիչ փրկեց էս գործը, որը ես դժվարանում եմ պատմվածք համարել:

* 4. Ամիմիա*
Հետաքրքիրն էր, առաջին պատմվածքն էր, որ ստիպեց երաժշտությունս անջատել ու ավելի կլանված կարդալ: Ուղղակի լեզվական անհարթություններ կային, ինձ մի տեսակ խանգարում էին: Կամ էլ ես ուղղակի չհասկացա, թե հեղինակը տեղ-տեղ ինչ է ուզում ասել: Վատը չէր...

*5. ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ* 
Էլ էդքան էլ պատմվածք չէր, լրիվ ինքնակենսագրական էր, հավես, թոթոլ վարկանիշի արժանի օրագրային գրառում կլիներ, բայց մեջն ինչ-որ հավես, գրավող բան կար: Դե որ հեղինակն էլ Սամբիթբաբան է, կասկածի  տեղ անգամ չի թողնում:  :Smile: 

*6.Կարենը*
Մի տեսակ անունների մեջ խճճվեցի... Ծեծված երեխա, ծեծված թեմա: Հենց էն պապա չունենալու պահից էլ արդեն զգացվեց, որ Կարենի մայրը պիտի մարմնավաճառ լինի, երեխային էդ պատճառով պիտի նեղացնեն ու ծեծեն:

*7. Այգում*
Նախորդ պատմվածքի ազդեցության տակ, ինձ թվաց, որ Դավիթն էլ ա մարմնավաճառ, կամ առավելագույն դեպքում՝ ժիգոլո, եթե Սերոյին չասեր, էդպես էլ չէի իմանա, որ ընդամենը մերսող է:  :LOL:  Վերնագիրն էլի լավը չէր, ինչպես վերնագրերի մեծամասնությունը, էլ չմանրանամ: Ըհըն, մրցույթի երկրորդ գեյ զույգը. կնանիքին ռադ արեցին, իրար ձեռք-ձեռք բռնած գլիտվեյն խմելու գնացին, ի՞նչ վատ ա որ: 
Մեկ էլ հեղինակ ջան, խոսք եմ տալիս իմ քվեն, իմ ձայնը քո օգտին արտացոլել, եթե ինձ բացատրես էս նախադասության նշանակությունը. «_Ջրի մակերեսն էլ հիանալի արտացոլիչ է ձայնի համար..._»
Ախր ջուրը ո՞նց կարա ձայն արտացոլի: Այսինքն՝ ձայնը կարող ա լայնական ալիքներ առաջացնել ջրում, բայց Սերոյի ասախից զգացվեց, որ ինքը լսել ա... Պատմվածքի ֆիզիկան մի տեսակ չհասկացա:  :Jpit:  Չնայած եթե հավանեի, ֆիզիկայի օրենքները մի պահ կմոռանայի:

*8. Հին ընկերը*
Համով էր գրած… Պառավն էլ դեմք էր: 


Չեմ քվեարկել դեռ, հնարավոր է չքվեարկեմ, ուղղակի պարապ էի, ասեցի կարդամ բոլորը: 
Մարիազավր, քեզ չե՞մ ասել ինձ էնքան բզի, մինչև մասնակցեմ: Մի հատ այլմոլորակայանախառն միտք ունեի, բայց, իհարկե, ալարեցի գրեմ: Ալֆուշն էլ չկար ոնց որ, ու էս մրցույթը մնաց Երկիր մոլորակի սահմաններում… 
Ապրես, Մարիուս...

----------

Sambitbaba (17.10.2013), Վոլտերա (17.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Քաղաքում աշուն էր:
Ձայներն ու հոտերը նույնն էին, օդի շարժումը նույնն էր: Երբ անցնում էր հրուշակեղենի խանութի մոտով, ժպտաց իր մանկությանն ու երևի հարյուրերորդ անգամ ափսոսաց, որ էլ քաղցր չի սիրում:

Էս ես եմ, ուշքս գնում ա քաղցրի համար, չէ, ավելի ճիշտ քաղցրի համար չէ, էն զգացողության համար, որ ունենում էի առաջ 5 կտորի բաժանված սնիկերսի իմ կտորը մանրամասն, երկար ու հնարավորինս փոքր փշուրներով ուտելու պահին: Էլ երբեք էդ զգացողությունը չեմ ունենալու, ու ուշքս գնում ա էդ զգացողության համար:

Պատրաստվում էր այգու մոտի փողոցը կտրել, երբ՝
- Ձեռքս կբռնե՞ք՝ միասին անցնենք փողոցը:
Ամենաշատը տասներկու տարեկան կլիներ: 
- Որ մտքովդ անցել է, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ մերժել, - ձեռքը մեկնեց փոքրիկ աղջկան:

Չէ, չի ասում. հա աղջիկս, չի ասում. հա բալիկ ջան, չէ, ասում ա. որ մտքովդ անցել է, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ մերժել: Սենց մարդիկ հասակակիցների հետ են խոսում, առանց խնամակալ տոնի, առանց իրենց գերակա դիրքից փքված, հանգիստ, հարգանքով, կատակախառը, ու հավես ա որ ինքը երեխայի հետ ա տենց խոսում:

Մուտքի մոտ, իր սպասածից ավելի ջերմ հրաժեշտից հետո, Բելլան գնաց ջութակի դասի՝ անկարող լինելով ընդունել քաղցր չսիրելու փաստը և Դավիթի ձեռքում թողնելով իր մոտ եղած երկու Սնիկերսներից մեկը: 

Անկարող լինելով ընդունել քաղցր չսիրելու փաստը: Էս ինչ լավն ա էս պահը, հենց մենակ էս տողի համար կարելի ա սա շատ լավ պատմվածք համարել, բայց դեռ շատ սենց գեղեցիկ պահեր կան, որովհետև հեղինակը շատ լավ մարդ ա, ու ինքը շատ սիրուն ա տեսնում ամեն ինչ:

Դավիթը սպասում էր` շուրթերին հազիվ որսալի ժպիտ: Զգում էր. խոսելու է:
– Այդ Սնիկերսն ուտելո՞ւ եք, - երկար սպասելու կարիք չեղավ:
- Ես քաղցր չեմ ուտում, - ասաց՝ շոկոլադի սալիկը մեկնելով տղային:
- Այդ դեպքում ինչո՞ւ...
- Բելլան տվեց: Իր ամենասիրելի գրողը Խաժակ Գյուլնազարյանն է, ամենասիրելի միրգը՝ թթու սալորը ու ամենաշատը երազում է Նոր Զելանդիայի կղզիներից մեկի՝ անունը մոռացա, հեքիաթային քարանձավները տեսնել: 

Փաստորեն էդ փոքր ժամանակամիջոցում աղջիկը էսքան բան էր պատմել, ու հեղինակը դրանով չէր փորձել լցնել պատմվածք ու մեր ուղեղները, որովհետև դրանք ասվելու պահին կարևոր չէին, տենց հազարավոր երկխոսություններ ենք լսում օրվա ընթացքում, դա հետո ա կարևորվում, երբ Դավիթը չի ասում. մի աղջիկ տվեց, ասում ա. Բելլան տվեց: Որովհետև Բելլայի սիրած գրողը Խաժակ Գյուլնազարյանն ա, Բելայի ուշքը գնում ա թթու սալորի համար, ու Նոր Զելանդիա ա ուզում գնա, որովհետև ասում են Նոր Զելանդիայում հեքիաթային քարանձավներ կան  :Smile: 

Տղան շոկոլադը դանդաղ ուտելով նայում էր:
- Եվ նա ինձ խնդրեց՝ ես իր ձեռքը բռնեմ, չասաց՝ եկեք օգնեմ ձեզ:
- Պարզ է, - ասաց տղան՝ ասես վերջին ասածն ամեն ինչ իր տեղը գցեց:

Ո՞նց կարար Խաժակ Գյուլնազարյան սիրող ու Նոր Զելանդիա գնալ երազող աղջիկը, է, Բելլան, ասեր. եկեք օգնեմ: Տենց մի պատահական 12 տարեկան աղջիկ կասեր, բայց Բելլան չէր ասի, չէ՞: Ու Սերոբը հաստատ գիտի դրա մասին, որովհետև. Պարզ է:

- Չլացեց, մի կաթիլ անգամ չլացեց:
- Լացեց, պարզապես բավականաչափ հեռու գնալուց հետո սկսեց, որ դու չլսես:
Սերոբը նայեց Սյուզիի գնացած ուղղությամբ, ասես դեռ կարող էր ինչ-որ բան լսել, եթե շատ ուզեր:

Ճիշտ ա, եթե չլացեր Բելլան Դավիթին սնիկերս չէր տա, եթե լացեր տղայի ներկայությամբ, Դավիթը Բելային հիշելիս անունով չէր դիմի, բայց քանի որ Բելլան Դավիթին սնիկերս էր տվել ու Դավիթն էլ Բելային անունով էր հիշում, ուրեմն աղջիկը պիտի լացեր, ու պիտի լացեր միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ համոզված լիներ որ տղան չի տեսնում: Այլ կերպ ուղղակի հնարավոր չի:

Դավիթը տերևը խնամքով դրեց նստարանին, վերցրեց կողքին հենած երկարուկ ձեռնափայտը և կանգնեց: 

Ձեռնափայտե՜րը: Բելլան դրա համար էր ուզում որ Դավիթն իր ձեռքը բռնի փողոցն անցնելիս  :Love: 

- Փողոցն անցնելիս թևս կբռնե՞ս՝ - դիմեց Դավիթին:

--------------

Սա արհեստական ու անիմաստ պատմվա՞ծք ա: OK:

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013), Chuk (17.10.2013), Շինարար (17.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

> *Ամիմիա*
> 
> *Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում "ֆլեշբեքեր", բայց եթե դա նշանակում է "կոմպլեքս", - ուրեմն կրկնակի ճիշտ ես, Այվի ջան, հեղինակը հենց դրա մեջ է, որ կա:* Ըստ իս՝ հարյուր տոկոսանոց կոմպլեքսավորված անձնավորություն է: Որովհետև. ազատություն՝ չի նշանակում հաբռգածություն: Ազատամտություն՝ չի նշանակում այլասերվածություն: Անբռնազբոսիկություն՝ չի նշանակում սանձարձակություն: Իսկ ցավ՝ չի նշանակում. զիբիլ:


Սամ ջան, ֆլեշբեքը (flashback) համ գրականության մեջ է օգտագործվում, համ հոգեբանության: Մարդու մոտ անցյալի ինչ-որ իրադարձության կրկին վերապրումն է՝ շատ վառ արտահայտված և ուժեղ: Էն որ եղած բանը մեկ էլ թափով գալիս է աչքերիդ առաջ, դա է: 
Այ իր գրածը կարդալուց էդ տպավորությունն էր, որ իրար հետևից արթնացած վառ հիշողություններ են, որոնք գրի են առնված էնպիսին, ինչպիսին կան, ու դրանց միջև կապը ստեղծված չի, որովհետև հեղինակը էդ նպատակը չի էլ ունեցել դրանք իրար կապելու:
Մի խոսքով, կոմպլեքսների հետ կապ չունի: 
Ոչ էլ կոմպլեքսավորված մարդ եմ մեջը տեսել:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բալթազար ջան, հենց սկզբից նշեցի չէ՞ որ դա ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն ա... որպես Ակումբի մրցույթներին բազմիցս մասնակցած մարդու: Բնականաբար՝ որոշողը մեծամասնությունն ա


Գալ, բայց ես էլ եմ համաձայն, որ գոնե մի ամսով դադար լինի:



> *2. Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ*
> Հեղինակը հաստատ ժամանակին աղմուկ հանած Դօրիանի «Սատանան մայրամուտին» վիպակն ա կարդացել, նույնիսկ անուններն են կրկնվում: Դօրիանի գրածը անկապ բան էր, սրանից էլ իրականում ոչ մի բան չստացա, չնայած մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ, գեյերի ռոմանԾիկա ավելի եմ սիրում, քան սովորական straight-ը: Եթե շատ բառախեղդ չաներ, երկար նախադասությունների փոխարեն action լիներ, եթե էդ ամեն ինչ փչացնող այլաբանությունները չլինեին... Ինձ դուր չեկավ, չնայած իմ համար էնպիսին չէր, որ կիսատ թողնեմ:


աաա, Ռուբի, ես մեռա  :LOL:  էս նույն բանը էս գործի մասին ես էլ եմ ասել  :LOL: 





> Ալֆուշն էլ չկար ոնց որ, ու էս մրցույթը մնաց Երկիր մոլորակի սահմաններում…


կար  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ուզում էի բոլոր տարբերակների մասին գրել, բայց չեմ գրի: Էս անգամ մի տեսակ բացասական քիչ եմ ուզում գրել  :Jpit: 

Ամենաշատը Գալի տարբերակն եմ հավանել, քվեարկել եմ: Սիրուն պատմվածք էր:

Բյուրի տարբերակն էլ էր լավը, ինչպես միշտ սահուն, բայց մի տեսակ շատ նույնը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որ թեման չմեռնի, շարունակեմ գրել, թե ինչու որ տարբերակի օգտին չեմ քվեարկելու (in no particular order, ո՞նց են դրան հայերեն ասում): 

Ուրեմն Ալֆուշի տարբերակը (Հին ընկերը)... դե գաղափարը, բան լավն են, բայց շատ կիսատ-պռատ գործ ա: Էրևում ա, որ վերջին վայրկյանին ա գրվել: Ճիշտ ա՝ լավ ա, որ Ալֆուշն ամեն դեպքում որոշեց մրցույթին մասնակցել, թեկուզ վերջին վայրկյանին գրելով, բայց էրևում ա, որ ոչ միայն գործն ա վերջին վայրկյանին ծնվել, այլև գաղափարը: Դրա համար գործը շատ հում ա մնացել, անգամ չի հասցրել տպագրական սխալներն ուղղել:

Մեկ ա պաչ քեզ Ալֆուշ  :Kiss:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Որ թեման չմեռնի, շարունակեմ գրել, թե ինչու որ տարբերակի օգտին չեմ քվեարկելու (in no particular order, ո՞նց են դրան հայերեն ասում): 
> 
> Ուրեմն Ալֆուշի տարբերակը (Հին ընկերը)... դե գաղափարը, բան լավն են, բայց շատ կիսատ-պռատ գործ ա: Էրևում ա, որ վերջին վայրկյանին ա գրվել: Ճիշտ ա՝ լավ ա, որ Ալֆուշն ամեն դեպքում որոշեց մրցույթին մասնակցել, թեկուզ վերջին վայրկյանին գրելով, բայց էրևում ա, որ ոչ միայն գործն ա վերջին վայրկյանին ծնվել, այլև գաղափարը: Դրա համար գործը շատ հում ա մնացել, անգամ չի հասցրել տպագրական սխալներն ուղղել:
> 
> Մեկ ա պաչ քեզ Ալֆուշ


Բյուր, էդ ինձ վերագրված գործի մեջ քերականական սխալներ էլ կան, էսօր եմ նկատել  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էդ ինձ վերագրված գործի մեջ քերականական սխալներ էլ կան, էսօր եմ նկատել


բա, բա, բանասիրական մանրուքներ են, որոնք աչք են ծակում  :LOL: 
ի դեպ, էս մրցույթից էլ բանասիրական ու աշխարհագրական մանրուք տերմինները մնացին

----------


## Alphaone

> բա, բա, բանասիրական մանրուքներ են, որոնք աչք են ծակում 
> ի դեպ, էս մրցույթից էլ բանասիրական ու աշխարհագրական մանրուք տերմինները մնացին


եթե տերմինները հավաքենք, հրաշալի տերմինաբանությւոն կստեղծենք, գրականագիտական ենթաճյուղ՝ մանրուքաբանություն...

----------


## Baltazar

> - Չլացեց, մի կաթիլ անգամ չլացեց:
> - Լացեց, պարզապես բավականաչափ հեռու գնալուց հետո սկսեց, որ դու չլսես:
> Սերոբը նայեց Սյուզիի գնացած ուղղությամբ, ասես դեռ կարող էր ինչ-որ բան լսել, եթե շատ ուզեր:
> 
> Ճիշտ ա, եթե չլացեր Բելլան Դավիթին սնիկերս չէր տա, եթե լացեր տղայի ներկայությամբ, Դավիթը Բելային հիշելիս անունով չէր դիմի, բայց քանի որ Բելլան Դավիթին սնիկերս էր տվել ու Դավիթն էլ Բելային անունով էր հիշում, ուրեմն աղջիկը պիտի լացեր, ու պիտի լացեր միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ համոզված լիներ որ տղան չի տեսնում: Այլ կերպ ուղղակի հնարավոր չի:


  Էս  մասը  չեմ  հասկանում: Ավելի  ճիշտ  մեկնաբանությունը  Արէայի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե տերմինները հավաքենք, հրաշալի տերմինաբանությւոն կստեղծենք, գրականագիտական ենթաճյուղ՝ մանրուքաբանություն...


ընդհանրապես, էս մրցույթները հարստացնում են գրականագիտական տերմինաբանությունը  :Jpit: 
կարծեմ քլնգելն էս կողմերից ա առաջացել: դե էլ չեմ ասում վառելու, թափելու գործերի մասին:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), Baltazar (17.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> ընդհանրապես, էս մրցույթները հարստացնում են գրականագիտական տերմինաբանությունը 
> կարծեմ քլնգելն էս կողմերից ա առաջացել: դե էլ չեմ ասում վառելու, թափելու գործերի մասին:


Բյուր, բա անկապը, ես ինչ գրում էի սկզբի մրցույթներին, եթե չէին վառում, անպայման ասւոմ էին անկապ ա  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բա անկապը, ես ինչ գրում էի սկզբի մրցույթներին, եթե չէին վառում, անպայման ասւոմ էին անկապ ա


բա ընդսմին շարքի բառերը  :Jpit: 
ի դեպ, Մալխասն ու՞ր ա

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> բա ընդսմին շարքի բառերը 
> ի դեպ, Մալխասն ու՞ր ա


Ընդսմինն ու դրասանգը և այլն իմ ներկայությամբ ծաղրել չկա, ես էդ շարքի բառեր սիրում եմ, ճիշտ ա, սիրում եմ, որ իրենց տեղում են լինում, բայց եթե անգամ իրենց տեղում չեն հայտնվում, դրանում բառը չի, որ մեղավոր ա  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Էս  մասը  չեմ  հասկանում: Ավելի  ճիշտ  մեկնաբանությունը  Արէայի:


Էն մարդը, ով որ գրել ա մի աղջկա մասին, ով անծանոթին խնդրում ա բռնել իր ձեռքը փողոցն անցնելիս, որովհետև անծանոթը ձեռնափայտով էր (!), ու գրել ա մի մարդու մասին, ով իրեն պատահաբար հանդիպած աղջնակի մասին պատմելիս անունով ա կոչում, էդ մարդը չէր կարա չգրեր որ աղջիկը լացել ա, բայց չէր էլ կարա չգրեր որ աղջիկը կյանքում թույլ չէր տա տղային տեսնել իր արցունքները: Խառն ա ու շատ պարզ ա միաժամանակ:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), Baltazar (17.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Էն մարդը, ով որ գրել ա մի աղջկա մասին, ով անծանոթին խնդրում ա բռնել իր ձեռքը փողոցն անցնելիս, որովհետև անծանոթը ձեռնափայտով էր (!), ու գրել ա մի մարդու մասին, ով իրեն պատահաբար հանդիպած աղջնակի մասին պատմելիս անունով ա կոչում, էդ մարդը չէր կարա չգրեր որ աղջիկը լացել ա, բայց չէր էլ կարա չգրեր որ աղջիկը կյանքում թույլ չէր տա տղային տեսնել իր արցունքները: Խառն ա ու շատ պարզ ա միաժամանակ:


   Հասկանալի  ա,  բայց  երբ  այդ  մի  քանի  հետաքրքիր  ու  ուշագրավ  դրվագները  գումարում  եմ   ընդհանուր  պատմության  ասելիքը  չեմ  ըմբռնում:  Հմայիչ  պատմվածք  ա, բայց        ավել  բան  չեմ  տեսնում: Պատմվածքի  սկիզբը ընդհանրապես  ինչ  ա՞  ուզում  ասել :  Չեմ  վախենում  դոդի  տպավորություն  թողնել,  ուղղակի  չեմ  սիրում  երբ  միջին  վիճակագրական  ընթերցողի  մոտ  պատմվածքը  հարցեր ա  թողնում, այնպիսի  հարցեր,  որոնք  , ըստ  էության ,  կարող  էին  չառաջանալ և  պատմվածքը  դրանից  չէր  տուժի:  Ինձ  համար  առանձնացրեցի  ձեռնափայտի  պահը,  քանի  որ  ինքս  շրջադարձերի  ու  դետեկտիվների  սիրահար  եմ:

----------


## Արէա

> Հասկանալի  ա,  բայց  երբ  այդ  մի  քանի  հետաքրքիր  ու  ուշագրավ  դրվագները  գումարում  եմ   ընդհանուր  պատմության  ասելիքը  չեմ  ըմբռնում:  Հմայիչ  պատմվածք  ա, բայց        ավել  բան  չեմ  տեսնում: Պատմվածքի  սկիզբը ընդհանրապես  ինչ  ա՞  ուզում  ասել :  Չեմ  վախենում  դոդի  տպավորություն  թողնել,  ուղղակի  չեմ  սիրում  երբ  միջին  վիճակագրական  ընթերցողի  մոտ  պատմվածքը  հարցեր ա  թողնում, այնպիսի  հարցեր,  որոնք  , ըստ  էության ,  կարող  էին  չառաջանալ և  պատմվածքը  դրանից  չէր  տուժի:  Ինձ  համար  առանձնացրեցի  ձեռնափայտի  պահը,  քանի  որ  ինքս  շրջադարձերի  ու  դետեկտիվների  սիրահար  եմ:


Առանձնապես ոչ մի բանի մասին էլ չի պատմվածքը: 
Մարդկանց (լավ մարդկանց) մասին գեղեցիկ, շատ գեղեցիկ պատմություն ա: 
Սա էն ա ինչի մասին ես մինչև մրցույթը սկսվելը խոսում էի. կարևոր չի ինչ ես գրում, կարևոր ա ոնց ես գրում դա:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), Baltazar (17.10.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Հեղինակներն արդեն պարզե՞լ են  :Unsure:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առանձնապես ոչ մի բանի մասին էլ չի պատմվածքը: 
> Մարդկանց (լավ մարդկանց) մասին գեղեցիկ, շատ գեղեցիկ պատմություն ա: 
> Սա էն ա ինչի մասին ես մինչև մրցույթը սկսվելը խոսում էի. *կարևոր չի ինչ ես գրում*, կարևոր ա ոնց ես գրում դա:


բա էդ դեպքում Կարենի թեման ինչու՞ քեզ էդքան անհանգստացրեց  :Think: 
այսինքն, ըստ քեզ կարելի ա ոչ մի բանի մասին լավ տեքստ գրել, ու դա լավ գո՞րծ կդառնա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեղինակներն արդեն պարզե՞լ են


պաշտոնապես չէ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> այսինքն, ըստ քեզ կարելի ա ոչ մի բանի մասին լավ տեքստ գրել, ու դա լավ գո՞րծ կդառնա:


Այո:




> բա էդ դեպքում Կարենի թեման ինչու՞ քեզ էդքան անհանգստացրեց


Որովհետև Կարենի մասին գրված ա վատ: Արդեն ասել եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այո:


Հըմ, պարզ ա, փաստորեն շարադրության մրցույթները քեզ դուր կգան  :Think: 

Իսկ Կարենի մասին դու թեման էիր քլնգում, որ չի կարելի կեղտի մասին գրել, բլաբլաբլա:

----------


## Արէա

> Հըմ, պարզ ա, փաստորեն շարադրության մրցույթները քեզ դուր կգան


Հետաքրքիր հետևություն ա:




> Իսկ Կարենի մասին դու թեման էիր քլնգում, որ չի կարելի կեղտի մասին գրել, բլաբլաբլա:


Ես չեմ ասել չի կարելի, ես ասել եմ չի կարելի եթե որևէ հակակշիռ չես ստեղծելու: Ավելի պարզ ասած. չի կարելի գրել, եթե վատ ես գրելու:

----------


## Baltazar

> կարևոր չի ինչ ես գրում, կարևոր ա ոնց ես գրում դա:


  Շատ  վիճելի  տեսակետ  ա:  Երկուսն  էլ,  ըստ  իս,  հավասարաչափ  կարևոր  են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ ասել չի կարելի, ես ասել եմ չի կարելի եթե որևէ հակակշիռ չես ստեղծելու: Ավելի պարզ ասած. չի կարելի գրել, եթե վատ ես գրելու:


Դու երկու տարբեր բաներ ես ասում: «Եթե որևէ հակակշիռ չես ստեղծելու» նշանակում ա՝ բովանդակային առումով ինչ-որ բան պակասում ա, բայց դու նոր ասեցիր, որ բովանդակությունը (content) կարևոր չի, կարևորը գրելու ձևն ա (form): «Վատ գրել» ես հասկանում եմ, երբ բովանդակությունը տեղում ա, իսկ form-ը տուժած ա: Հիմա դու ո՞րն ես նախընտրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ  վիճելի  տեսակետ  ա:  Երկուսն  էլ,  ըստ  իս,  հավասարաչափ  կարևոր  են:


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  առանց մեկը մյուսի գործը գործ չի:

----------


## Արէա

> Շատ  վիճելի  տեսակետ  ա:  Երկուսն  էլ,  ըստ  իս,  հավասարաչափ  կարևոր  են:


Այգու մեջ թեմա չկա, բայց լավ ա գրած: Կարենի մեջ թեմա կա, բայց գրած ա վատ: Ես նախընտրում եմ առաջինը:

----------


## Արէա

> Դու երկու տարբեր բաներ ես ասում: «Եթե որևէ հակակշիռ չես ստեղծելու» նշանակում ա՝ բովանդակային առումով ինչ-որ բան պակասում ա, բայց դու նոր ասեցիր, որ բովանդակությունը (content) կարևոր չի, կարևորը գրելու ձևն ա (form): «Վատ գրել» ես հասկանում եմ, երբ բովանդակությունը տեղում ա, իսկ form-ը տուժած ա: Հիմա դու ո՞րն ես նախընտրում:


Նույն թեման երկու մարդիկ կարող են գրել տարբեր կերպ. մեկը լավ, մյուսը՝ վատ: Այսինքն լավ թեմայից կարելի ա ստանալ ինչպես լավ գործ, այնպես էլ վատ գործ: Ու նմանապես, վատ թեմայից (կամ թեմայի թվացյալ բացակայությունից) լավ գրողը հիանալի գործ կստանա, վատ գրողը սկի լավ թեմայից լավ գործ չի կարա ստանա, ուր մնաց վատ թեմայից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այգու մեջ թեմա չկա, բայց լավ ա գրած: Կարենի մեջ թեմա կա, բայց գրած ա վատ: Ես նախընտրում եմ առաջինը:


Հասկանալի ա: Փաստորեն, դու նախընտրում ես շարադրությունը: Փաստորեն, եթե էս մրցույթին լավ գրված էսսե ուղարկվեր, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի թեմայի կամ ժանրի հետ, դու կքվեարկեիր:




> Նույն թեման երկու մարդիկ կարող են գրել տարբեր կերպ. մեկը լավ, մյուսը՝ վատ: Այսինքն լավ թեմայից կարելի ա ստանալ ինչպես լավ գործ, այնպես էլ վատ գործ: Ու նմանապես, վատ թեմայից (կամ թեմայի թվացյալ բացակայությունից) լավ գրողը հիանալի գործ կստանա, վատ գրողը սկի լավ թեմայից լավ գործ չի կարա ստանա, ուր մնաց վատ թեմայից:


Արէա, դու երևի կարծում ես, որ Կարենը ես եմ գրել, դրա համար շարունակում ես սենց կպնել՝ վատ գրել, վատ թեմա, վատ գրող: Խնդրում եմ՝ մի արա տենց բան: Հեղինակը ես չեմ, հեղինակը նենց մարդ ա, որի համար էս գործը թռիչքային աճ ա, ու սենց քոմենթներն ու գնահատականները կարան իրան ահագին կոտրեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ձեռնափայտ*ե՜րը*: Բելլան դրա համար էր ուզում որ Դավիթն իր ձեռքը բռնի փողոցն անցնելիս 
> 
> - Փողոցն անցնելիս թևս կբռնե՞ս՝ - դիմեց Դավիթին:


Արէա ջան, ուղղակի փայլուն ես ներկայացրել մրցույթում իմ ամենահավանած գործը, բայց էս մասում ԻՄՀԿ թերացել ես: Նայի, մեջբերեմ մի քանի հատված.

«Սենյակից դուրս գալուց առաջ ձեռքը մեկնեց դեպի լույսի անջատիչը և քմծիծաղը դեմքին անջատեց մեղմ դեղնավուն լույսը:»

«Ձայներն ու հոտերը նույնն էին, օդի շարժումը նույնն էր:»

«Ըստ ավանդույթի փորձեց հաշվել՝ բաց լինելու ընթացքում քանի տարբեր ձայն հասցրեց լսել ներսից ու քանիսն էին դրանցից սոպրանո: Սոպրանո հաշվելու օրն էր:»

Սրան գումարում ենք, որ «ձեռնափայտ*երով* քայլողներին» (ասել է թե հենաշարժային խնդիր ունեցողներին) սովորաբար ձեռք չեն մեկնում փողոցն անցնել օգնելուց: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ կույր մարդը միայն մի ձեռնափայտ ունի, ոչ թե երկու կամ ավելի:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013), CactuSoul (18.10.2013), Արէա (17.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Հասկանալի ա: Փաստորեն, դու նախընտրում ես շարադրությունը: Փաստորեն, եթե էս մրցույթին լավ գրված էսսե ուղարկվեր, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի թեմայի կամ ժանրի հետ, դու կքվեարկեիր:
> 
> 
> Արէա, դու երևի կարծում ես, որ Կարենը ես եմ գրել, դրա համար շարունակում ես սենց կպնել՝ վատ գրել, վատ թեմա, վատ գրող: Խնդրում եմ՝ մի արա տենց բան: Հեղինակը ես չեմ, հեղինակը նենց մարդ ա, որի համար էս գործը թռիչքային աճ ա, ու սենց քոմենթներն ու գնահատականները* կարան իրան ահագին կոտրեն*:


  Բայց  դու  հեչ  էն  մարդկանցից  չես, որը  մտածում  ա ,  որ  դիմացինը  կարող  ա  կոտրվի:  Դու  անչափահասների  ու  խամ  գրողների  թիվ  մեկ  քլնգողն  ես:  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Հասկանալի ա: Փաստորեն, դու նախընտրում ես շարադրությունը: Փաստորեն, եթե էս մրցույթին լավ գրված էսսե ուղարկվեր, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի թեմայի կամ ժանրի հետ, դու կքվեարկեիր:


Շարունակում եմ զարմանալ հետևություններովդ: Լավ գրված գործը փաստորեն շարադրություն ա, իսկ շարադրություն չի վատ գրված բայց ինչ-որ արդի թեմա շոշափող գործ: Հետաքրքիր ա:




> Արէա, դու երևի կարծում ես, որ Կարենը ես եմ գրել, դրա համար շարունակում ես սենց կպնել՝ վատ գրել, վատ թեմա, վատ գրող: Խնդրում եմ՝ մի արա տենց բան: Հեղինակը ես չեմ, հեղինակը նենց մարդ ա, որի համար էս գործը թռիչքային աճ ա, ու սենց քոմենթներն ու գնահատականները կարան իրան ահագին կոտրեն:


StrangeLittleGirl, ժամանակն ա որ վերջապես ընդունես, ես որևէ բան քո, կամ ակումբում որևէ մեկի դեմ չունեմ, գեղեցիկ չի ամեն անգամ քննարկումը տեղափոխել անձնական հարթություն: Ես չգիտեմ ով ա գրել, ու մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում որևէ գործի հեղինակի ով լինելը, ցանկացած բառ, որ ասել եմ էս թեմայում վերաբերվում ա միմիայն ստեղծագործություններին, ու կարծում եմ ցանկացած գործի մասին արտահայտածս ցանկացած կարծիք մանրամասն հիմնավորել եմ:

Վատ գրող ասելով ես ի նկատի չունեմ Կարենի հեղինակին, գուցե Կարենի հեղինակի շատ լավ գրող ա, բայց անկեղծ, էս պահին ինձ դա չի հետաքրքրում, ես հիմնավորել եմ թե ինչի եմ համարում Կարենը վատ գործ, որևէ մեկը ինձ հետ չի համաձայնվել, ուրեմն դա մենակ իմ կարծիքն ա, չեմ կարծում որ հեղինակն առանձնապես նեղվելու պատճառ կունենա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքից, մանավանդ որ էդ գործը ահագին շատ ձայներ ա հավաքել:

Բայց խնդրում եմ վերջ տուր էդ, սա ես եմ գրել, սրան քննադատում ես որովհետև ես եմ գրել, սրա մասին վատ բան ասեցիր որովհետև մտածեիր թե ես եմ գրել, սրան չեք քվեարկում որովհետև ես եմ գրել տիպի արտահայտություններին որոնցով արդեն որերորդ մրցույթն ա լցված են քննարկումներ ակնկալող էջերը: Որևէ մեկը, քո նկատմամբ որևէ բան չունի: Թող քննարկենք էլի գործերը, վերջիվերջո սա փակ մրցույթ պիտի լիներ, որը ենթադրում ա որ հեղինակների ով լինելը որևէ դեր պիտի չխաղա քննարկումների ընթացքում:

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013), E-la Via (17.10.2013), Sambitbaba (17.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, ուղղակի փայլուն ես ներկայացրել մրցույթում իմ ամենահավանած գործը, բայց էս մասում ԻՄՀԿ թերացել ես: Նայի, մեջբերեմ մի քանի հատված.
> 
> «Սենյակից դուրս գալուց առաջ ձեռքը մեկնեց դեպի լույսի անջատիչը և քմծիծաղը դեմքին անջատեց մեղմ դեղնավուն լույսը:»
> 
> «Ձայներն ու հոտերը նույնն էին, օդի շարժումը նույնն էր:»
> 
> «Ըստ ավանդույթի փորձեց հաշվել՝ բաց լինելու ընթացքում քանի տարբեր ձայն հասցրեց լսել ներսից ու քանիսն էին դրանցից սոպրանո: Սոպրանո հաշվելու օրն էր:»
> 
> Սրան գումարում ենք, որ «ձեռնափայտ*երով* քայլողներին» (ասել է թե հենաշարժային խնդիր ունեցողներին) սովորաբար ձեռք չեն մեկնում փողոցն անցնել օգնելուց: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ կույր մարդը միայն մի ձեռնափայտ ունի, ոչ թե երկու կամ ավելի:


օօօօ, ես սիրում եմ հեղինակին  :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013), Chuk (17.10.2013), Շինարար (17.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Արէա, դու երևի կարծում ես, որ Կարենը ես եմ գրել, դրա համար շարունակում ես սենց կպնել՝ վատ գրել, վատ թեմա, վատ գրող: Խնդրում եմ՝ մի արա տենց բան: Հեղինակը ես չեմ, հեղինակը նենց մարդ ա, որի համար էս գործը թռիչքային աճ ա, ու սենց քոմենթներն ու գնահատականները կարան իրան ահագին կոտրեն:


Բյուր, արի մի պահ Արէայի կարծիք-քննադատությունից շեղվի, ինձ մի բան ասա էլի. ըստ քեզ Կարենի հեղինակն ո՞վ ա: Իմ համար մինչև հիմա հարցական են մնացել Կարենի ու Արտասուքե աղբյուրի հեղինակները: Վերջինիս վերաբերյալ հնարավոր մի քանի հեղինակ նշվեց, բայց Կարենի պահով չէ: Լուսավորի էլի :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց  դու  հեչ  էն  մարդկանցից  չես, որը  մտածում  ա ,  որ  դիմացինը  կարող  ա  կոտրվի:  Դու  անչափահասների  ու  խամ  գրողների  թիվ  մեկ  քլնգողն  ես:


Բալթազար ջան, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը բացարձակ զիբիլ ա ուղարկում, պետք ա ոնց կարելի ա, քլնգել, որ ինքը կամ գրելը լրիվ թարգի, կամ էդ հարցին լրիվ ուրիշ կողմից մոտենա: Տվյալ հեղինակին էլ վախտին ոնց պետք ա քլնգել եմ, գործերն ուղարկել վառելու: Մարդն ընտրել ա չարչարվելու տարբերակը: Ու դա իրա մոտ ստացվում ա: Ես վստահ եմ, որ մի երկու մրցույթ հետո ինքը կարա ավելի մրցունակ տարբերակ ուղարկի: Էս անգամ ինքը զիբիլ չի ուղարկել, ուղարկել ա գործ, որը կարելի ա քննադատության արդյունքում նորմալ բան սարքել:

----------

Baltazar (17.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շարունակում եմ զարմանալ հետևություններովդ: Լավ գրված գործը փաստորեն շարադրություն ա, իսկ շարադրություն չի վատ գրված բայց ինչ-որ արդի թեմա շոշափող գործ: Հետաքրքիր ա:
> 
> 
> 
> StrangeLittleGirl, ժամանակն ա որ վերջապես ընդունես, ես որևէ բան քո, կամ ակումբում որևէ մեկի դեմ չունեմ, գեղեցիկ չի ամեն անգամ քննարկումը տեղափոխել անձնական հարթություն: Ես չգիտեմ ով ա գրել, ու մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը ինձ չի հետաքրքրում որևէ գործի հեղինակի ով լինելը, ցանկացած բառ, որ ասել եմ էս թեմայում վերաբերվում ա միմիայն ստեղծագործություններին, ու կարծում եմ ցանկացած գործի մասին արտահայտածս ցանկացած կարծիք մանրամասն հիմնավորել եմ:
> 
> Վատ գրող ասելով ես ի նկատի չունեմ Կարենի հեղինակին, գուցե Կարենի հեղինակի շատ լավ գրող ա, բայց անկեղծ, էս պահին ինձ դա չի հետաքրքրում, ես հիմնավորել եմ թե ինչի եմ համարում Կարենը վատ գործ, որևէ մեկը ինձ հետ չի համաձայնվել, ուրեմն դա մենակ իմ կարծիքն ա, չեմ կարծում որ հեղինակն առանձնապես նեղվելու պատճառ կունենա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքից, մանավանդ որ էդ գործը ահագին շատ ձայներ ա հավաքել:
> 
> Բայց խնդրում եմ վերջ տուր էդ, սա ես եմ գրել, սրան քննադատում ես որովհետև ես եմ գրել, սրա մասին վատ բան ասեցիր որովհետև մտածեիր թե ես եմ գրել, սրան չեք քվեարկում որովհետև ես եմ գրել տիպի արտահայտություններին որոնցով արդեն որերորդ մրցույթն ա լցված են քննարկումներ ակնկալող էջերը: Որևէ մեկը, քո նկատմամբ որևէ բան չունի: Թող քննարկենք էլի գործերը, վերջիվերջո սա փակ մրցույթ պիտի լիներ, որը ենթադրում ա որ հեղինակների ով լինելը որևէ դեր պիտի չխաղա քննարկումների ընթացքում:


Լավ, վերջ եմ տալիս: 
Ուրեմն փաստորեն դու էլ նենց ոչինչ կոպիտ քննադատող ես, եթե որևէ մեկի հինգ բալանոց համակարգում մինուս մեկ ես դնում: Ես իմ քլունգն ինչքան էլ սրեմ, զրոյից պակաս չեմ կարում դնեմ:

----------

Արէա (17.10.2013), Շինարար (17.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, արի մի պահ Արէայի կարծիք-քննադատությունից շեղվի, ինձ մի բան ասա էլի. ըստ քեզ Կարենի հեղինակն ո՞վ ա: Իմ համար մինչև հիմա հարցական են մնացել Կարենի ու Արտասուքե աղբյուրի հեղինակները: Վերջինիս վերաբերյալ հնարավոր մի քանի հեղինակ նշվեց, բայց Կարենի պահով չէ: Լուսավորի էլի :


Արտասուքն Արևանուռն ա, Կարենն էլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն: Այսինքն, 100%-ով չգիտեմ, բայց գրեթե համոզված եմ:

----------

E-la Via (17.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (17.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> օօօօ, ես սիրում եմ հեղինակին


Փաստորեն, քննարկումից համոզվեցի, որ հեղինակին ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում, այսինքն՝ եթե ձեր ասած մարդն ա: Վախենում էի բարձրաձայն ընդունել, որ իմ էսքան չհավանած տարբերակի հեղինակը կարող ա ինքը լինի, բայց դե ինչ արած, էդպես էլ ա լինում: Հեղինակ ջան, ամեն դեպքում խնդրում եմ ընդունիր այս ծաղկեփունջը  :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## E-la Via

> Արտասուքն Արևանուռն ա, Կարենն էլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն: Այսինքն, 100%-ով չգիտեմ, բայց գրեթե համոզված եմ:


Ես կարծես թե երկու հեղինակների գործերից էլ չեմ կարդացել… Դրա համար էլ դժվարանում եմ ասել... Տեսնենք:

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ, վերջ եմ տալիս: 
> Ուրեմն փաստորեն դու էլ նենց ոչինչ կոպիտ քննադատող ես, եթե որևէ մեկի հինգ բալանոց համակարգում մինուս մեկ ես դնում: Ես իմ քլունգն ինչքան էլ սրեմ, զրոյից պակաս չեմ կարում դնեմ:


Լավն էր, Բյուր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շարունակում եմ զարմանալ հետևություններովդ: Լավ գրված գործը փաստորեն շարադրություն ա, իսկ շարադրություն չի վատ գրված բայց ինչ-որ արդի թեմա շոշափող գործ: Հետաքրքիր ա:


Ես բնավ չեմ ասում՝ Այգումը շարադրություն ա: Շատ ավելին ա, քան շարադրությունը, բայց եթե քեզ մենակ ձևն ա հետաքրքրում, ոչ թե բովանդակությունը, ապա դրա ծայրահեղ դրսևորումը, հա, շարադրություն ա:

Իսկ վատ գրված, բայց լավ բովանդակություն ունեցող գործը շարադրություն չի կարա լինի, որովհետև եթե կա բովանդակություն, ուրեմն կա պատմություն, ինչքան էլ վատ ներկայացված լինի: Շարադրությունները, որպես կանոն, պատմություն չեն ունենում:

----------


## Baltazar

> Բալթազար ջան, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը բացարձակ զիբիլ ա ուղարկում, պետք ա ոնց կարելի ա, քլնգել, որ ինքը կամ գրելը լրիվ թարգի, կամ էդ հարցին լրիվ ուրիշ կողմից մոտենա: Տվյալ հեղինակին էլ վախտին ոնց պետք ա քլնգել եմ, գործերն ուղարկել վառելու: Մարդն ընտրել ա չարչարվելու տարբերակը: Ու դա իրա մոտ ստացվում ա: Ես վստահ եմ, որ մի երկու մրցույթ հետո ինքը կարա ավելի մրցունակ տարբերակ ուղարկի: Էս անգամ ինքը զիբիլ չի ուղարկել, ուղարկել ա գործ, որը կարելի ա քննադատության արդյունքում նորմալ բան սարքել:


  Շատ  լավ ա,  որ  հեղինակը  հետևություններ  ա  արել: Բայց  Արէայի  գնահատականները  ևս  կնպաստեն, որ  էտ  մարդը  կատարելագործվի. ինքը  առաջարկում  ա ուշադրություն  դարձնել  գրելաոճին :  Բայց  լավ  ա,  որ  հետևում  ես  մարդու  առաջընթացին  ու  օգնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն, քննարկումից համոզվեցի, որ հեղինակին ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում, այսինքն՝ եթե ձեր ասած մարդն ա: Վախենում էի բարձրաձայն ընդունել, որ իմ էսքան չհավանած տարբերակի հեղինակը կարող ա ինքը լինի, բայց դե ինչ արած, էդպես էլ ա լինում: Հեղինակ ջան, ամեն դեպքում խնդրում եմ ընդունիր այս ծաղկեփունջը


Շին, հետաքրքիր ա, որ չես ջոկել: Ասենք, ինքնաբացահայտումից էր խոսվում...
Նայի, էդ գործը կարդալուց ես էլ չէի ջոկել, որ ինքն ա, մինչև չհասա էն նավի երկխոսությանը: Էդտեղ Գալը լրիվ դուրս թռավ, իսկ երբ հասա վերջին, ասեցի՝ լավ էլի, այ Գալ, էս ի՞նչ ես արել: Իրականում հասկանում եմ ինչ ա արել. փորձել ա ինչքան հնարավոր ա թաքնվել, ինչից, կարծում եմ, գործն ահագին տուժել ա: Հա, սիրուն պատկերներ, հավես մասեր, սահուն տեքստ, բայց ոնց որ երեք առանձին պատմություններ լինեն, որոնք ոչ մի կերպ իրար չեն կպնում: Չգիտեմ, ես ավելի շատ կնախընտրեի, որ Գալն իրա դասական ուժաստիկներից ուղարկեր: Շատ էլ որ վայրկենական կջոկեինք, որ ինքն ա: Իսկ էս գործում տեղ-տեղ էդ ուժաստիկական տարրերը դուրս էին թռնում, սպասում ես, տեսնես՝ ինչ ա անում դրանց հետ, ու ոչինչ էլ չի անում:

Գալ ջան, ներող, էս անգամ քո օգտին չեմ քվեարկելու, բայց անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ քո ուժաստիկներին  :Kiss:  Ու համ էլ մի փորձի թաքնվել, մեկ ա, գտնում ենք:  :Smile: 




> Ես կարծես թե երկու հեղինակների գործերից էլ չեմ կարդացել… Դրա համար էլ դժվարանում եմ ասել... Տեսնենք:


դե ո՞նց ասեմ: Լուսինեին գործերը քանի մրցույթ ուղարկում էինք վառելու, հետո մի քիչ ոչնչոտ գործ ուղարկեց, որ թույլ էր, բայց էլ վառելու չէր: Հետո էլ էս գործն ուղարկեց: Ու դնել, մինուս մեկ շպրտե՞լ: Եսի՞մ:

----------

Sambitbaba (17.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ  լավ ա,  որ  հեղինակը  հետևություններ  ա  արել: Բայց  Արէայի  գնահատականները  ևս  կնպաստեն, որ  էտ  մարդը  կատարելագործվի. ինքը  առաջարկում  ա ուշադրություն  դարձնել  գրելաոճին :  Բայց  լավ  ա,  որ  հետևում  ես  մարդու  առաջընթացին  ու  օգնում:


Արէայի գնահատականը ո՞րն ա: Մինուս մե՞կը, որ դրել ա՝ հասկացնելով, թե էս մրցույթում վատ գործեր կան (զրո ստացածները), բայց քոնն էնքան վատն ա, որ դրանից էլ վատ ա: Ախր ինքը բովանդակային առաջարկ ա արել՝ բողոքելով ձևից: Հիմա ի՞նչ հետևություն կարա անի հեղինակը դրանից: Բայց էստեղ լիքը ավելի խելքին մոտ քննադատություններ հնչեցին էդ գործի մասին՝ շեշտը դնելով հենց ձևի վրա: Այ դրանից հաստատ հեղինակն օգուտ կքաղի:

----------


## Baltazar

> Արէայի գնահատականը ո՞րն ա: Մինուս մե՞կը, որ դրել ա՝ հասկացնելով, թե էս մրցույթում վատ գործեր կան (զրո ստացածները), բայց քոնն էնքան վատն ա, որ դրանից էլ վատ ա: Ախր ինքը բովանդակային առաջարկ ա արել՝ բողոքելով ձևից: Հիմա ի՞նչ հետևություն կարա անի հեղինակը դրանից: Բայց էստեղ լիքը ավելի խելքին մոտ քննադատություններ հնչեցին էդ գործի մասին՝ շեշտը դնելով հենց ձևի վրա: Այ դրանից հաստատ հեղինակն օգուտ կքաղի:


  Իմ  համար  Քլայնի  գրածը  արդեն  մինու  մեկ  ա, որտև  ասածներից ու  քննադառությունից  ոչ  մի  բան  չընդունեց,  մի  բան  էլ  նեղացողի  կեցվածք  ընդունեց  ու  "սպառնաց",  որ  ջնջվում ա  ակումբից:  Իսկ  քո  ասած  հեղինակն  իրոք  արժանի  չի  մինուս  մեկի,  եթե  ոչ  երրորդ  տեղում  հայտնվելու:  Համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, հետաքրքիր ա, որ չես ջոկել:


Բյուր, գրագիտության աստիճանից անհնար էր չենթադրել, էդպես չի, որ մտքովս չի անցել, բայց էստեղ իրոք ինձ համար շատ շինծու էր, ու հատվածներ կային՝ շատ անհնարին՝ թե օգտագործած լեզվաոճի (չգիտեմ՝ սենց բառ կա՞), թե ընդհանրապես պատկերված իրավիճակի առումով:



> - Իհարկե ոչ, Սերոբ, ես ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ իմանալ՝ որն է պատճառը: Քո կյանքն է, քո սերը, քո Սյուզին: Լավ, վերջինն արդեն քոնը չի... Ես կարող եմ միայն անտակտ ձևով քիթս խոթել քո գործերի մեջ և «խելոք-խելոք» անհիմն ենթադրություններ անել: Մեկ էլ քեզ պրոֆեսիոնալ մերսում առաջարկել: Համառ կարծիք է պտտվում, որ այդ երկու բանը լավ եմ անում:


Օրինակ, մեջբերածս հատվածը՝ ուղեղիս մեջ ոչ մի կերպ չի տեղավորվում բառերի հենց էս շարադասությամբ, էս ոճովերկու տղաների զրույց: Կամ՝




> ... հմմ... օձի լեզու ունես, Սերոբ:


Ինձ համար շատ արհեստական ա: Ամեն դեպքում, ես ակնթարթային կասկածներս վանեցի, ու մինչև հիմա էլ տենց համոզված չեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ  համար  Քլայնի  գրածը  արդեն  մինու  մեկ  ա, որտև  ասածներից ու  քննադառությունից  ոչ  մի  բան  չընդունեց,  մի  բան  էլ  նեղացողի  կեցվածք  ընդունեց  ու  "սպառնաց",  որ  ջնջվում ա  ակումբից:  Իսկ  քո  ասած  հեղինակն  իրոք  արժանի  չի  մինուս  մեկի,  եթե  ոչ  երրորդ  տեղում  հայտնվելու:  Համաձայն եմ:


Դե Սամը պուճուր ա, էդ տարիքում մարդիկ շատ անկայուն են, բայց համաձայն եմ, ինձ համար էլ ա ամենաթույլ գործը: Ամեն դեպքում, մինուս մեկ չէի դնի: Ու էլի համաձայն եմ. Կարենը բավական լավ գործ ա: Ես ստեղ նստած բացառելով գնում եմ, թե ինչ ա մի գործի օգտին քվեարկեմ, ու դեռ չգիտեմ՝ էդ մեկը Կարենն ա լինելու, թե չէ:

----------


## Շինարար

Արդեն համոզված եմ :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Ասենք, ինքնաբացահայտումից էր խոսվում...


Բյուր, էս էն մեր երեկվա քննարկման հետ կապ ունե՞ր:
Եթե հա, ապա լավ էլի, մի՞թե նույնն ա քո նկարագրած ինքնաբացահայտումն ու իմ ասածները: Չեմ հավատում, որ տենց կարող ա մտածես:

Ի դեպ, ես էդ երկխոսությունից չի, որ ճանաչել եմ (եթե իհարկե ճիշտ եմ ճանաչել  :Jpit: ), այլ ընդհանուր ոճից: Ու նաև Խաժակից:

Բյուր ջան, ես սիրով ու սրտանց կշնորհավորեմ մրցույթում հաղթանակդ, շարունակելով մեջս վստահ մնալ, որ մրցույթի լավագույն ստեղծագործությունը, որը կտրուկ տարբերվում է մնացած բոլորից, Այգումն է: Չկա կտրտված պատմություն, կա ամբողջականություն, կա սիրուն պատմություն:

----------

Արէա (17.10.2013), Արևանուռ (17.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես իմ քլունգն ինչքան էլ սրեմ, զրոյից պակաս չեմ կարում դնեմ:


Քլնգելն ինչքան կուզես, Բյուր ջան:
Բայց էդ հետապնդվելամանիայիդ վերջ տուր, ինչ կլինի... 
Ես համոզված եմ, որ մենք բոլորս այստեղ քո մասին լիքը կարծիքներ ունենք՝ բավականին դրական ու ջերմ: Իսկ դու կպած փորձում ես ջնջել մեր այդ կածիքներն ու մեր վզին ես ես փաթաթում մի համընդհանուր կարծիք քո մասին, ընդ որում՝ ամենավատը...
Կներես, դու մազոխի՞ստ ես: :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քլնգելն ինչքան կուզես, Բյուր ջան:
> Բայց էդ հետապնդվելամանիայիդ վերջ տուր, ինչ կլինի... 
> Ես համոզված եմ, որ մենք բոլորս այստեղ քո մասին լիքը կարծիքներ ունենք՝ բավականին դրական ու ջերմ: Իսկ դու կպած փորձում ես ջնջել մեր այդ կածիքներն ու մեր վզին ես ես փաթաթում մի համընդհանուր կարծիք քո մասին, ընդ որում՝ ամենավատը...
> Կներես, դու մազոխի՞ստ ես:


Սամ, փոխեք ձեր կարծիքը, ո՞վ ա խանգարում: Ասենք թե մազոխիստ եմ, հետո՞:

----------


## Smokie

*Արտասուքի աղբյուրը.* Շատ հասարակ էր ու պարզ: Առանձնապես չգրավեց, բայց տղայի պատմած լեգենդը հավանեցի:
*Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները.* Լավն էր: Աչքիս քվեարկելու եմ: Ու աչքիս Բյուրն ա հեղինակը :Xeloq: 
*Այգում.* Սա էլ հավանեցի: Հետաքրքիր էր, գրավիչ: Խորիմաստ պահերը աչքի էին ընկնում: 
*Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ.* Առաջին խոսքերից մտածեցի, որ Սամ Քլայնն ա հեղինակը ու ընթերցանությունը շարունակեցի նույն մտքով: Թույլ գործ չէր, վատը չէր, բայց հեղինակը երևի շտապել ա գրելուց, մի քանի անուշադրության սխալներ կային:

----------

Lusntag Lusine (17.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս էն մեր երեկվա քննարկման հետ կապ ունե՞ր:
> Եթե հա, ապա լավ էլի, մի՞թե նույնն ա քո նկարագրած ինքնաբացահայտումն ու իմ ասածները: Չեմ հավատում, որ տենց կարող ա մտածես:


Արտ, հա, էրեկվա քննարկման հետ կապ ունի, ու ինձ թվում ա՝ դա շատ լուրջ թեմա ա, երևի մրցույթից հետո պետք ա լուրջ քննարկել ու հստակ սահմանել, թե որն ա ինքնաբացահայտում, որը՝ չէ: Կարծում եմ՝ կարելի ա արգելել «էսինչ գործը ես եմ գրել» կամ նախկինում հրապարակված գործերը մրցույթին ուղարկելը, բայց դրանից ավել մնացած ամեն ինչը դառնում ա սուբյեկտիվ, հանգամանքներից ու տվյալ ակումբցու՝ ակումբում ցուցաբերած ակտիվությունից կախված:

Նայի, էս գործում Գալը փորձել ա թաքնվել, մեկ ա չի կարողացել: Բայց ես չեմ ուզում, որ Գալը թաքնվի, ես ուզում եմ Գալը Գալ մնա, որ հավեսով կարդամ ու առանց վարանելու քվեարկեմ: Իսկ ինքը որոշել ա թաքնվել: Չգիտեմ՝ որն ա էղել դրդապատճառը, բայց արդյունքն էն ա, որ իրա էդ փորձի արդյունքում գործն ահագին տուժել ա... չնայած երևի լավ ա, որ էքսպերիմենտներ ա անում, եսի՞մ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, հա, էրեկվա քննարկման հետ կապ ունի, ու ինձ թվում ա՝ դա շատ լուրջ թեմա ա, երևի մրցույթից հետո պետք ա լուրջ քննարկել ու հստակ սահմանել, թե որն ա ինքնաբացահայտում, որը՝ չէ: Կարծում եմ՝ կարելի ա արգելել «էսինչ գործը ես եմ գրել» կամ նախկինում հրապարակված գործերը մրցույթին ուղարկելը, բայց դրանից ավել մնացած ամեն ինչը դառնում ա սուբյեկտիվ, հանգամանքներից ու տվյալ ակումբցու՝ ակումբում ցուցաբերած ակտիվությունից կախված:


Օք, կքննարկենք: Տենց ավելի լավ ա, չէի ուզի կոնկրետ ստեղծագործությունների օրինակների վրա էդ քննարկումը շարունակել, առանձին ավելի լավ կլինի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, փոխեք ձեր կարծիքը, ո՞վ ա խանգարում: Ասենք թե մազոխիստ եմ, հետո՞:


Խանգարող չկա, Բյուր ջան: Ուղղակի խնդրում ենք. մի´ օգնիր:

Իսկ քո ով լինելը... հարց չկա, Բյուր ջան: Ուզում ես մազոխի՞ստ լինել՝ եղիր: Նույնիսկ ավելի կայֆ առաջարկ ունեմ այդ դեպքում. դարձիր սադո-մազոխիստ:
Հենց մի բան ես գրում, անմիջապես սկսիր ինքդ էլ քլնգել, նույնիսկ սկզբից մեզ քլնգոցդ ներկայացրու, հետո նոր գործը: Ստեղնաշարիդ վրա էլ թարս կնոպկեք կպցրու կամ փշրած ապակի... Շատացրու կայֆերդ, մի խոսքով... :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, անցանք առաջ: Մի քիչ էլ բացառեմ, ոնց որ մանրից կորոշեմ, թե որի օգտին եմ քվեարկում:
Արտասուքե աղբյուրի օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկի, որովհետև բացի նրանից, որ թույլ գործ էր, հեղինակը կարծես քննադատությունն արհամարհում ա: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա մրցույթից մրցույթ նույն բաներն ասել ու ոչ մի փոփոխություն չտեսնել: Ամեն դեպքում, ես լավատես եմ ու դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ մի օր Արևանուռը նենց գործ կուղարկի, որի օգտին կքվեարկեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խանգարող չկա, Բյուր ջան: Ուղղակի խնդրում ենք. մի´ օգնիր:
> 
> Իսկ քո ով լինելը... հարց չկա, Բյուր ջան: Ուզում ես մազոխի՞ստ լինել՝ եղիր: Նույնիսկ ավելի կայֆ առաջարկ ունեմ այդ դեպքում. դարձիր սադո-մազոխիստ:
> Հենց մի բան ես գրում, անմիջապես սկսիր ինքդ էլ քլնգել, նույնիսկ սկզբից մեզ քլնգոցդ ներկայացրու, հետո նոր գործը: Ստեղնաշարիդ վրա էլ թարս կնոպկեք կպցրու կամ փշրած ապակի... Շատացրու կայֆերդ, մի խոսքով...


իիիիհ, Սամ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից:  :Tongue:  եթե չես հավատում, կարդա  :LOL: 

ինչ վերաբերում ա մրցույթին, Սամ, ախր շատ եմ տանջվում, որ Արէային հասկանամ, ոչ մի ձև չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ անեմ: անձնական թշնամանքն էլ ջրվեց: հաջորդն ի՞նչ ա

----------


## Արէա

> ինչ վերաբերում ա մրցույթին, Սամ, ախր շատ եմ տանջվում, որ Արէային հասկանամ, ոչ մի ձև չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ անեմ: անձնական թշնամանքն էլ ջրվեց: հաջորդն ի՞նչ ա


Բայց պարզաբանել եմ, է: Երկու գործի մասին եմ կարծիք հայտնել էս մրցույթում, մեկը հավանել եմ, մեկը՝ չէ: Երկուսի մասին էլ մանրամասն գրել եմ, մյուսների մասին առանձնապես գրելու բան չունեմ, էլ ի՞նչն ա անհասկանալի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց պարզաբանել եմ, է: Երկու գործի մասին եմ կարծիք հայտնել էս մրցույթում, մեկը հավանել եմ, մեկը՝ չէ: Երկուսի մասին էլ մանրամասն գրել եմ, մյուսների մասին առանձնապես գրելու բան չունեմ, էլ ի՞նչն ա անհասկանալի:


Դե ոնց որ վերջին տեսությունը բովանդակության ու ձևի մասին հաստատվեց  :Jpit:  Այսինքն՝ դու նախընտրում ես ձևը: Եթե բովանդակություն էլ լինի, ավելի լավ: Էս մրցույթում աշխատում ա էս տեսությունը, բայց մյուս մրցույթներում ոնց որ չէ... հըմ, գնամ նայեմ:

----------


## Արէա

> Դե ոնց որ վերջին տեսությունը բովանդակության ու ձևի մասին հաստատվեց  Այսինքն՝ դու նախընտրում ես ձևը: Եթե բովանդակություն էլ լինի, ավելի լավ: Էս մրցույթում աշխատում ա էս տեսությունը, բայց մյուս մրցույթներում ոնց որ չէ... հըմ, գնամ նայեմ:


Ես նախընտրում եմ ըստ հերթականության.

1. Լավ ձև, լավ թեմա:
2. Լավ ձև, թեմայի բացակայություն:
3. Վատ ձև, լավ թեմա:
4. Վատ ձև, թեմայի բացակայություն:
5. Ցանկացած տիպի ձև, վատ* թեմա:

* վատ թեմա կարա լինի բռնության նկարագրությունը, առանց որևէ լուծում, որևէ վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես նախընտրում եմ ըստ հերթականության.
> 
> 1. Լավ ձև, լավ թեմա:
> 2. Լավ ձև, թեմայի բացակայություն:
> 3. Վատ ձև, լավ թեմա:
> 4. Վատ ձև, թեմայի բացակայություն:
> 5. Ցանկացած տիպի ձև, վատ* թեմա:
> 
> * վատ թեմա կարա լինի բռնության նկարագրությունը, առանց որևէ լուծում, որևէ վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերելու:


Այսինքն, Կարենը քեզ մոտ հինգերորդն ա

----------


## Արէա

> Այսինքն, Կարենը քեզ մոտ հինգերորդն ա


Այո:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> իիիիհ, Սամ, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից:  եթե չես հավատում, կարդա


Դե ուրեմն ճիշտ եմ կռահել էլի, տիպ ջան... :Love: 
Եսակերը դուրըս եկավ... Ծովն էլ է ճիշտ ասում. ավելի լավ է եսակեր լինել, քան եսասեր: (Իմիջիայլոց, ու՞ր է Ծովը կորել. կարոտել եմ Ծովին, Լուսինամարային, Մարկ Պաուլեռին...)
Բայց դե, չնայած մսակեր չես, - հոգիներս կերար էդ կասկածներովդ... :Bad: 




> ինչ վերաբերում ա մրցույթին, Սամ, ախր շատ եմ տանջվում, որ Արէային հասկանամ, ոչ մի ձև չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ անեմ: անձնական թշնամանքն էլ ջրվեց: հաջորդն ի՞նչ ա


Միգուցէ դադարե՞ս "փորձել-հասկանալ" ու սկսես "փորձել-ընկալե՞լ"...

----------


## Peace

Իսկ ես նախըտրում եմ երկու լիքը դույլ տանձ, երկու էլ խնձոր, Կարենենց այգուց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արէա ջան, ուղղակի փայլուն ես ներկայացրել մրցույթում իմ ամենահավանած գործը, բայց էս մասում ԻՄՀԿ թերացել ես: Նայի, մեջբերեմ մի քանի հատված.
> 
> «Սենյակից դուրս գալուց առաջ ձեռքը մեկնեց դեպի լույսի անջատիչը և քմծիծաղը դեմքին անջատեց մեղմ դեղնավուն լույսը:»
> 
> «Ձայներն ու հոտերը նույնն էին, օդի շարժումը նույնն էր:»
> 
> «Ըստ ավանդույթի փորձեց հաշվել՝ բաց լինելու ընթացքում քանի տարբեր ձայն հասցրեց լսել ներսից ու քանիսն էին դրանցից սոպրանո: Սոպրանո հաշվելու օրն էր:»
> 
> Սրան գումարում ենք, որ «ձեռնափայտ*երով* քայլողներին» (ասել է թե հենաշարժային խնդիր ունեցողներին) սովորաբար ձեռք չեն մեկնում փողոցն անցնել օգնելուց: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ կույր մարդը միայն մի ձեռնափայտ ունի, ոչ թե երկու կամ ավելի:


Չուկ, եթե կույր չլիներ ի՞նչ կլիներ… ինչո՞վ տարբեր կլիներ…

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Արտասուքն Արևանուռն ա, Կարենն էլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեն: Այսինքն, 100%-ով չգիտեմ, բայց գրեթե համոզված եմ:


Մրցույթին չեմ մասնակցում այս անգամ, բայց հետևում եմ ընթհացքին:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ամիմիա*
> 
> Այվին շատ ճիշտ է նկատել. հեղինակի մոտ գլխավորը ոչ թե սյուժեն է, այլ պատկերները: Հա, ու չի էլ խաբում, իրոք: Չուկչայի պես. "ինչ տեսնում եմ, այն երգում եմ":
> Իսկ տեսնում է, ցավոք, ամեն ինչի հիվանդագինը...
> 
> Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է նշանակում "ֆլեշբեքեր", բայց եթե դա նշանակում է "կոմպլեքս", - ուրեմն կրկնակի ճիշտ ես, Այվի ջան, հեղինակը հենց դրա մեջ է, որ կա: Ըստ իս՝ հարյուր տոկոսանոց կոմպլեքսավորված անձնավորություն է: Որովհետև. ազատություն՝ չի նշանակում հաբռգածություն: Ազատամտություն՝ չի նշանակում այլասերվածություն: Անբռնազբոսիկություն՝ չի նշանակում սանձարձակություն: Իսկ ցավ՝ չի նշանակում. զիբիլ:
> 
> Շատ եմ ափսոսում հեղինակի տաղանդը, քանզի հազար տոկոսով տաղանդավոր մարդ է ինքը... Կա Լիզի ասած թե խորությունը, թե էմոցիան և այլ բաներ էլ: Բայց մի բանում Լիզը սխալվում է. "Դրա մեջ եղող մարդիկ" ելք՝ այդպես չեն որոնում: Դրա մեջ եղող մարդիկ՝ եթե արտահայտվում են այսպես, - դրանով իրենց վիճակը թե իրենց մատին և թե ուրիշների վզին փաթաթան են դարձնում և ասում են մյուսներին. ես ձեր տիրոջ մերը... Հարգանքի նշույլ չցուցաբերելով անգամ դիմացինի հանդեպ, ցանկանում են, որ դիմացինն իրենց խղճա...
> 
> ...


Սամ, օվերբլօու ես անում ընգեր… դրա թերությունները քո ասածի մեջ չի… արդեն սկսում եմ սիրել… մի քիչ էլ փնովեք կարող ա պաշտպանեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լավ սաղ հեչ… էն այգում-ը կարդում եմ և ինչպես բոլորը կարծում եմ որ սեքսի տեսարան ա… նորմալ ա… հետո պարզվում ա որ տղա ա… տղա prostitute, հետքրքիրա ու սենց որ կարդում եմ մտածում եմ, տես հլա մարդը դա ներկայացրել ա որպես մասնագիտություն, աշխատանք որը կարա ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ անի… իրա տեղն ունի, բան-ման… հետաքրքիր ա… հետո աղջկա հետ ա հանդիպում, էս ի՜նչ ուլտրա/հայփեր լիբերալություն ա… 

հետա կարդալով հասնում են էն մասին որտեղ Դավիթն ասում ա կարամ ապուշ-ապուշ խոսամ ու լավ մերսում անեմ… ստեղ ուզմում եմ մի փոքր պարզաբանում անել… ես "մինետ" բառը նոր եմ սովորել ու կստեղ խառնեցի "մերսում" բառի հետ… 

…արա՛, ասում եմ… էս ի՞՜նչ էր… սենց ուրեմն խոսում-խոսում են, մեկ էլ թե կարամ քեզ մի հատ blowjob տամ…wow!!! you are radical… էս ի՜նչ էքսպերիմենտալություն էր … պարզվում ա Դավիթը գեյ ա որ աշխատում ա որպես տղա prostitute, իրա տեղն ունի ու եկել ա այգի որ տղա կպցնի… նու տի դայօշ… վօտ տե ի ռադիկալ բլ**դ… հետո էլ ասեց գնանք խմենք… հաստատ Սերոբն էլ ա գեյ երևի դրա համար ա գլֆռենդի հետ բրեյքափ արել… երևի գեյեյրի կյանքից ա… 

մեկ էլ սենց մտածեցի մի քիչ… "արա, բայց մերսումը մասաժը չէ՞ր…"

----------

Baltazar (17.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Չուկ, եթե կույր չլիներ ի՞նչ կլիներ… ինչո՞վ տարբեր կլիներ…


Սրանով.




> Լավ սաղ հեչ… էն այգում-ը կարդում եմ և ինչպես բոլորը կարծում եմ որ սեքսի տեսարան ա… նորմալ ա… հետո պարզվում ա որ տղա ա… տղա prostitute, հետքրքիրա ու սենց որ կարդում եմ մտածում եմ, տես հլա մարդը դա ներկայացրել ա որպես մասնագիտություն, աշխատանք որը կարա ցանկացած նորմալ մարդ անի… իրա տեղն ունի, բան-ման… հետաքրքիր ա… հետո աղջկա հետ ա հանդիպում, էս ի՜նչ ուլտրա/հայփեր լիբերալություն ա… 
> 
> հետա կարդալով հասնում են էն մասին որտեղ Դավիթն ասում ա կարամ ապուշ-ապուշ խոսամ ու լավ մերսում անեմ… ստեղ ուզմում եմ մի փոքր պարզաբանում անել… ես "մինետ" բառը նոր եմ սովորել ու կստեղ խառնեցի "մերսում" բառի հետ… 
> 
> …արա՛, ասում եմ… էս ի՞՜նչ էր… սենց ուրեմն խոսում-խոսում են, մեկ էլ թե կարամ քեզ մի հատ blowjob տամ…wow!!! you are radical… էս ի՜նչ էքսպերիմենտալություն էր … պարզվում ա Դավիթը գեյ ա որ աշխատում ա որպես տղա prostitute, իրա տեղն ունի ու եկել ա այգի որ տղա կպցնի… նու տի դայօշ… վօտ տե ի ռադիկալ բլ**դ… հետո էլ ասեց գնանք խմենք… հաստատ Սերոբն էլ ա գեյ երևի դրա համար ա գլֆռենդի հետ բրեյքափ արել… երևի գեյեյրի կյանքից ա… 
> 
> մեկ էլ սենց մտածեցի մի քիչ… "արա, բայց մերսումը մասաժը չէ՞ր…"

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սրանով.


ապեր, էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի… եթե ատրգումենտ չունես, պարտայդիր չի պատասխանես…

----------


## Արէա

> ապեր, էդ ի՞նչ կապ ունի… եթե ատրգումենտ չունես, պարտայդիր չի պատասխանես…


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում արգումենտ չունես, եթե կույր չլիներ գեյ կլիներ, ինչո՞վ դուրդ չեկավ պատասխանս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում արգումենտ չունես,* եթե կույր չլիներ գեյ կլիներ, ինչո՞վ դուրդ չեկավ պատասխանս:


նշանակում ա, եթե չես կարողանում ցույց տալ թե էդ փաստն ինչպես ա ազդում պատմվածքի վրա, կարաս չգրես… ով կարա թող նա գրի…

----------


## Արէա

> նշանակում ա, եթե չես կարողանում ցույց տալ թե էդ փաստն ինչպես ա ազդում պատմվածքի վրա, կարաս չգրես… ով կարա թող նա գրի…


օք, կներես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> օք, կներես:


Ներելու հարց չկա Արէա ջան…

----------


## Alphaone

Մեֆ, դու էս ինչ մի իզվռաշենեց ես :զզվածսմայիկ  :Sad:

----------


## Շինարար

> Քաղաքում աշուն էր:
> Ձայներն ու հոտերը նույնն էին, օդի շարժումը նույնն էր: Երբ անցնում էր հրուշակեղենի խանութի մոտով, ժպտաց իր մանկությանն ու երևի հարյուրերորդ անգամ ափսոսաց, որ էլ քաղցր չի սիրում:
> 
> Էս ես եմ, ուշքս գնում ա քաղցրի համար, չէ, ավելի ճիշտ քաղցրի համար չէ, էն զգացողության համար, որ ունենում էի առաջ 5 կտորի բաժանված սնիկերսի իմ կտորը մանրամասն, երկար ու հնարավորինս փոքր փշուրներով ուտելու պահին: Էլ երբեք էդ զգացողությունը չեմ ունենալու, ու ուշքս գնում ա էդ զգացողության համար:
> 
> Պատրաստվում էր այգու մոտի փողոցը կտրել, երբ՝
> - Ձեռքս կբռնե՞ք՝ միասին անցնենք փողոցը:
> Ամենաշատը տասներկու տարեկան կլիներ: 
> - Որ մտքովդ անցել է, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ մերժել, - ձեռքը մեկնեց փոքրիկ աղջկան:
> ...


Արեա ջան, կեցցես էսքան սիրուն տեսնել կարողանալու համար: Նույնիսկ կուզնեայի ավելի մանրամասն գրած լինեիր՝ չտեսնողներիս աչքերն ավելի լայն բացելու համար: Պատահական չի, որ մրցույթներից մեկում քո գչածը քիչ էր մնում խառնեի էս հեղինակի գրածի հետ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ դուք շատ ընդհանրություններ ունեք՝ գրական ճաշակի, գրականության առումով, որ կրթվել ու սնվել եք, հետևաբար և աշխարհի ընկալման առումով: Էնպես որ ով, եթե ոչ դու պետք ա էսքան ուշադիր լինեիր, էսքան քոնը գտնեիր ու էսքանը տեսնեիր:

Արհեստականության մասով՝ իմ խոսքերը հետ չեմ վերցնում, իսկ պատկերաստեղծման առումով եթե նույնիսկ էդքան ուշադիր չեմ եղել, ենթադրվող հեղինակի դեպքում՝ դա արդեն եղանակ չի փոխում. էդ էր պակաս ինքը դպրոցական շարադրության մակարդակի բան գրած լիներ: 


Ժողովուրդ ջան, մրցույթից դուրս երբ մեկը ստեղծագործողի անկյունում մի բան ա դնում, սկսել ենք չկարդալը, չքննարկելը: Առաջ ինչ մարտեր էին լինում: Մտածում եմ՝ բռնեմ երկրորդ նիկով գրանցվեմ, մտնեմ սաղիդ ստեղծագործական թեմաները, փիս-փիս բաներ գրեմ, պորտս տեղը դնելու ոգևորությունը միգուցե հանգեցնի, որ սկսենք կարդալ ու քննարկել: Մինչև դեկտեմբեր փոր-ինչ զբաղված եմ, բայց տոներից առաջ հաստատ անելու եմ: Էս ի պատասխան Գալաթեայի առաջարկի, որ նորություն ա պետք, նոր ձև ա պետք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու էս ինչ մի իզվռաշենեց ես :զզվածսմայիկ


բառը սխալ էի հասկացել… ի՞նչ կա էդտեղ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, մրցույթից դուրս երբ մեկը ստեղծագործողի անկյունում մի բան ա դնում, սկսել ենք չկարդալը, չքննարկելը: Առաջ ինչ մարտեր էին լինում: Մտածում եմ՝ բռնեմ երկրորդ նիկով գրանցվեմ, մտնեմ սաղիդ ստեղծագործական թեմաները, փիս-փիս բաներ գրեմ, պորտս տեղը դնելու ոգևորությունը միգուցե հանգեցնի, որ սկսենք կարդալ ու քննարկել: Մինչև դեկտեմբեր փոր-ինչ զբաղված եմ, բայց տոներից առաջ հաստատ անելու եմ: Էս ի պատասխան Գալաթեայի առաջարկի, որ նորություն ա պետք, նոր ձև ա պետք:


Կա տենց բան: Անկեղծ ասած, ես հատուկ էլ չեմ դնում ստեղծագործողի անկյունում, որովհետև ահավոր անձնականացվում ա ամեն ինչ, իսկ մրցույթը հնարավորություն ա, որ չանձնականացվի, բայց մեկ ա, էլի ջոկվում ա ով ա հեղինակը, էլի անձնականացվում ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կա տենց բան: Անկեղծ ասած, ես հատուկ էլ չեմ դնում ստեղծագործողի անկյունում, որովհետև ահավոր անձնականացվում ա ամեն ինչ, իսկ մրցույթը հնարավորություն ա, որ չանձնականացվի, բայց մեկ ա, էլի ջոկվում ա ով ա հեղինակը, էլի անձնականացվում ա:


Թող անձնականացվի, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա դրանում: Եթե կա էլ, անխուսափելի ա: Երբ գրողը գիրք ա հրատարակում, մարդիկ առնում են՝ նաև տեսնելով ազգանունը, ու ուզես-չուզես կարծիքիդ վրա ազդում ա հեղինակի գործունը: Անհնարինը պետք չի ուզել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թող անձնականացվի, ոչ մի վատ բան չկա դրանում: Եթե կա էլ, անխուսափելի ա: Երբ գրողը գիրք ա հրատարակում, մարդիկ առնում են՝ նաև տեսնելով ազգանունը, ու ուզես-չուզես կարծիքիդ վրա ազդում ա հեղինակի գործունը: Անհնարինը պետք չի ուզել:


Շին, ինձ ահավոր չի դզում: Եթե ես դա դնում եմ ստեղծագործողի անկյունում, ուրեմն դա հորինված ա, ու պետք չի հերոսներին իրական կյանքում փնտրել: Իսկ դա ինձ վրա ահավոր ազդում ա, ամենազզվելի բանն ա, որ կարա լինի քննադատության մեջ: Հենց դրա համար ընդհանրապես թարգեցի առաջին դեմքով գրելը: Բայց փաստորեն երրորդ դեմքն էլ չի փրկում: Նույն բանը հա կրկնվում ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> օք, կներես:


Օքեյ Արէա ջան, սրտիս չի նստի որ քեզ վիրավորած լինեմ ու թողնեմ տենց… բացատրեմ…

էդ տեքստը որ գրել եմ նպատակ չի եղել գործը վիրավորել… իսկականից տենց ա եղել, դրա համար էլ երկրորդ անգամ կարդացի… 

…բայց ինչն ա կարևորը… 

տես… ես մերսումը մինետի հետ խառնեցի ու էդ պատմվածքը 180 աստիճանի տակ թեքվել ա… ընդամենը մի բառ… սա, իհարկե բառի քաշի ու նշանակության կարիկատուռան ա, բայց իմ հարցն էս ա… ինչով ա կույր լինելը փոխում պատմվածքը… ասենք թե կույր չի… 

…էս ա ասածս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, բայց լուրջ զարմանում եմ ձեր վրա: Ախր սկզբից էլ զռռում ա, որ մերսում ա, էն պահից, որ Դավիթը դուրս ա գալիս: Ու հենց դա ինձ դուր չեկավ, որ ասեցի՝ արա լավ էլի, հեղինակն ինադու սեքսի տպավորություն ա թողնում, մթոմ ի՞նչ:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շին, ինձ ահավոր չի դզում: Եթե ես դա դնում եմ ստեղծագործողի անկյունում, *ուրեմն դա հորինված ա*, ու պետք չի հերոսներին իրական կյանքում փնտրել: Իսկ դա ինձ վրա ահավոր ազդում ա, ամենազզվելի բանն ա, որ կարա լինի քննադատության մեջ: Հենց դրա համար ընդհանրապես թարգեցի առաջին դեմքով գրելը: Բայց փաստորեն երրորդ դեմքն էլ չի փրկում: Նույն բանը հա կրկնվում ա:


կարելի ա վիճել… ու բավականին հիմնավոր…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, բայց լուրջ զարմանում եմ ձեր վրա: Ախր սկզբից էլ զռռում ա, որ մերսում ա, էն պահից, որ Դավիթը դուրս ա գալիս: Ու հենց դա ինձ դուր չեկավ, որ ասեցի՝ արա լավ էլի, հեղինակն ինադու սեքսի տպավորություն ա թողնում, մթոմ ի՞նչ:


մասաժ… սեքս… բավականին մոտ են…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարելի ա վիճել… ու բավականին հիմնավոր…


Մեֆ, ջոկու՞մ ես, որ դա ընթերցողի գործը չի, թե քանի տոկոսն ա հորինված, քանիսն ա՝ իրական: Դու կյանքում չես կարա ասես, ու եթե դա ներկայացվում ա որպես fiction, բարի եղի ընկալել դա որպես fiction: Ախր էն կարծիքներ գրել-ստանալու էթիկայում էլ գրել եմ դրա մասին, դա համընդհանուր ստանդարտ ա, երբ գեղարվեստական գործեր ես քննադատում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մասաժ… սեքս… բավականին մոտ են…


դե հա, բայց երբ ջոկում ես, որ ծառայություն առաջարկողը տղամարդն ա, հասկանում ես, որ «ստեղ մի բան էն չի», իսկ որ դուրս ա գալիս սենյակից, արդեն սաղ պարզ ա դառնում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ջոկու՞մ ես, որ դա ընթերցողի գործը չի, թե քանի տոկոսն ա հորինված, քանիսն ա՝ իրական: Դու կյանքում չես կարա ասես, ու եթե դա ներկայացվում ա որպես fiction, բարի եղի ընկալել դա որպես fiction: Ախր էն կարծիքներ գրել-ստանալու էթիկայում էլ գրել եմ դրա մասին, դա համընդհանուր ստանդարտ ա, երբ գեղարվեստական գործեր ես քննադատում:


Բյուր, որևէ մեկւը երբեք հարցի չի բարձրացրել թե քանի տոկոսն ա հեղինակը… էդ կոմպլեքս ա քո մոտ… ու էթիկայի հարց էլ չկա, մենք քեզ քո գրվածքների հերոսներով չենք դատում… բոլոր կերպարները, միշտ էլ եղել են իրականության հիման վրա… ու գրողները միշտ էլ իրենց են ներդրել կերպարի մեջ… սա classified information չի որ սենց կպած պահում ես… նկարիչներն էլ իրենց են նկարում, մարդիկ էլ փորձում են տեսնել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե հա, բայց երբ ջոկում ես, որ ծառայություն առաջարկողը տղամարդն ա, հասկանում ես, որ «ստեղ մի բան էն չի», իսկ որ դուրս ա գալիս սենյակից, արդեն սաղ պարզ ա դառնում:


Բյուր, LA-ում… Seal Beach-ում ահավոր շատ ու մի անգամից մասաժի կենտրոններ բացվեցի… էն աստիճանի որ քաղաքապետարանն ու ոստիկանությունը սկսեցին հետաքրքրվել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, որևէ մեկւը երբեք հարցի չի բարձրացրել թե քանի տոկոսն ա հեղինակը… էդ կոմպլեքս ա քո մոտ… ու էթիկայի հարց էլ չկա, մենք քեզ քո գրվածքների հերոսներով չենք դատում… բոլոր կերպարները, միշտ էլ եղել են իրականության հիման վրա… ու գրողները միշտ էլ իրենց են ներդրել կերպարի մեջ… սա classified information չի որ սենց կպած պահում ես… նկարիչներն էլ իրենց են նկարում, մարդիկ էլ փորձում են տեսնել…


Մեֆ, էդ կարծիքներ գրել-ստանալու էթիկան ես ավելացրի ակումբում էդպիսի քոմենթներ ստանալուց հետո: Դա տհաճ ա: Ցանկացած հեղինակի համար: Անգամ եթե գործն առաջին դեմքով ա գրած: Առաջին դեմքի մասին խոսելիս երբեք չեն ասում՝ դու, ասում են` the narrator:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, *էդ կարծիքներ գրել-ստանալու էթիկան ես ավելացրի ակումբում* էդպիսի քոմենթներ ստանալուց հետո: Դա տհաճ ա: Ցանկացած հեղինակի համար: Անգամ եթե գործն առաջին դեմքով ա գրած: Առաջին դեմքի մասին խոսելիս երբեք չեն ասում՝ դու, ասում են` the narrator:


լավ որ Բյուրը՝ էթիկայի հանձնաժողովը, չի ուզում, իրա գործը թող իրա ուզած ձևով քննարկեն մարդիկ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լավ որ Բյուրը՝ էթիկայի հանձնաժողովը, չի ուզում, իրա գործը թող իրա ուզած ձևով քննարկեն մարդիկ…


Էդ ես չեմ հորինել, էդ կոնկրետ կանոններ են, որ ցանկացած գրական վորքշոփում բաժանվում ա մասնակիցներին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ ես չեմ հորինել, էդ կոնկրետ կանոններ են, որ ցանկացած գրական վորքշոփում բաժանվում ա մասնակիցներին:


Օքեյ… համոզեցիր…

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ինձ ահավոր չի դզում: Եթե ես դա դնում եմ ստեղծագործողի անկյունում, ուրեմն դա հորինված ա, ու պետք չի հերոսներին իրական կյանքում փնտրել: Իսկ դա ինձ վրա ահավոր ազդում ա, ամենազզվելի բանն ա, որ կարա լինի քննադատության մեջ: Հենց դրա համար ընդհանրապես թարգեցի առաջին դեմքով գրելը: Բայց փաստորեն երրորդ դեմքն էլ չի փրկում: Նույն բանը հա կրկնվում ա:


Բյուր, բայց եթե էն աստիճան հավատացել են, որ դա դու ես ու քո կյանքը, դա ախր ավելի լավ ա, ահա դրան պետք ա ձգտել: Եթե իրականում դու չես, նեղվելու հեչ բան չկա, եթե դու ես, քո իրականն ա ու չես ուզում քննարկվի, շատ կներես՝ գրական գործ ես ստեղծել ու դրանով իսկ քննարկման ես դրել: Հո ուզել-չուզելով չի: Դա անխուսափելի ա: Սովետի վաղտով, երբ ինտերնետ չկար, հրատարակեիր ասենք Սովետական աշխատավորուհի ամսագրում, քեզ ապրումակցող ընթերցողներից հազարավոր նամակներ կստանայիր: Էդ ա, այլ ձև չկա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց եթե էն աստիճան հավատացել են, որ դա դու ես ու քո կյանքը, դա ախր ավելի լավ ա, ահա դրան պետք ա ձգտել: Եթե իրականում դու չես, նեղվելու հեչ բան չկա, եթե դու ես, քո իրականն ա ու չես ուզում քննարկվի, շատ կներես՝ գրական գործ ես ստեղծել ու դրանով իսկ քննարկման ես դրել: Հո ուզել-չուզելով չի: Դա անխուսափելի ա: Սովետի վաղտով, երբ ինտերնետ չկար, հրատարակեիր ասենք Սովետական աշխատավորուհի ամսագրում, քեզ ապրումակցող ընթերցողներից հազարավոր նամակներ կստանայիր: Էդ ա, այլ ձև չկա:


Շին, երբ դա պլպլան աչքերով ընթերցող ա ասում, կարաս հանգիստ հանդուրժես, բայց երբ քննադատելիս ասում են՝ դու, սկսում գնահատական տալ ՔՈ արարքներին, ոչ թե կերպարի, դա արդեն ահավոր ա, որովհետև եթե էդ կերպարը քո անունը չի կրում, դա արդեն դու չես:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուր, բայց եթե էն աստիճան հավատացել են, որ դա դու ես ու քո կյանքը, դա ախր ավելի լավ ա, ահա դրան պետք ա ձգտել: Եթե իրականում դու չես, նեղվելու հեչ բան չկա, եթե դու ես, քո իրականն ա ու չես ուզում քննարկվի, շատ կներես՝ գրական գործ ես ստեղծել ու դրանով իսկ քննարկման ես դրել: Հո ուզել-չուզելով չի: Դա անխուսափելի ա: Սովետի վաղտով, երբ ինտերնետ չկար, հրատարակեիր ասենք Սովետական աշխատավորուհի ամսագրում, քեզ ապրումակցող ընթերցողներից հազարավոր նամակներ կստանայիր: Էդ ա, այլ ձև չկա:


Շին, Բյուրը point ունի, կարող ա ակումբի պայմաններում տրիվիալ ա, բայց եթե ուզում ա, կարա լինի… ես համաձայն եմ… կարծում եմ ճիշտ ա…

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, երբ դա պլպլան աչքերով ընթերցող ա ասում, կարաս հանգիստ հանդուրժես, բայց երբ քննադատելիս ասում են՝ դու, սկսում գնահատական տալ ՔՈ արարքներին, ոչ թե կերպարի, դա արդեն ահավոր ա, որովհետև եթե էդ կերպարը քո անունը չի կրում, դա արդեն դու չես:


Վայ, ինչ կապ ունի, էդ նամակներում կլինեն պլպլան աչքերով ընթերցողներ, ու կլինեն նաև արյունկոխած չքերով ընթերցողներ: Բյուր ջան, դաժե կինոյի դերասանները իրանց կյանքից ծիծաղալու դեպքեր, որ ծելեվիզրով պատմում են, ասում են՝ մեկը մոտեցավ ամթոանք տվեց և այլն՝ իրանց դնելով իրանց խաղացած կերպարի տեղը: Բյուր, քո ցանկացած հերոս դու ես, բոլորը հենց նույն ստեղծագործության մեջ՝ դա եղած լինի իրականում, եղած լինի հմիայն երևակայությանդ մեջ հատուկ էդ ստեղծագործության համար, թե ուղղակի ուրիշի հետ եղած լինի, մեջդ տպավորված, տարբերություն չկա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ, ինչ կապ ունի, էդ նամակներում կլինեն պլպլան աչքերով ընթերցողներ, ու կլինեն նաև արյունկոխած չքերով ընթերցողներ: Բյուր ջան, դաժե կինոյի դերասանները իրանց կյանքից ծիծաղալու դեպքեր, որ ծելեվիզրով պատմում են, ասում են՝ մեկը մոտեցավ ամթոանք տվեց և այլն՝ իրանց դնելով իրանց խաղացած կերպարի տեղը: Բյուր, քո ցանկացած հերոս դու ես, բոլորը հենց նույն ստեղծագործության մեջ՝ դա եղած լինի իրականում, եղած լինի հմիայն երևակայությանդ մեջ հատուկ էդ ստեղծագործության համար, թե ուղղակի ուրիշի հետ եղած լինի, մեջդ տպավորված, տարբերություն չկա:


Շին, երբ ես մի բան գրում ու ծախում եմ ու ստանում եմ տենց նամակներ, հա, գուցե ես եմ կամ ինչ ուզում են, թող ասեն, բայց երբ գործը դնում եմ ակումբում, ես ուզում եմ կարծիքներ լսել, ոչ թե դատողություններ, թե ես ճիշտ արեցի, թե չէ (ընդ որում, էդ կեպարը հաճախ սկի ես չեմ)

----------


## Alphaone

ահավոր ա, որ գրողին ու կերպարին նույնացնում են, էդպես մի արեք, խնդրում եմ  :Cry:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ահավոր ա, որ գրողին ու կերպարին նույնացնում են, էդպես մի արեք, խնդրում եմ


տեսեք, Ալֆուշն էլ ա նույնը ասում: դուք չեք գրում, չգիտեք, թե դա ինչ ահավոր բան ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, երբ ես մի բան գրում ու ծախում եմ ու ստանում եմ տենց նամակներ, հա, գուցե ես եմ կամ ինչ ուզում են, թող ասեն, բայց երբ գործը դնում եմ ակումբում, ես ուզում եմ կարծիքներ լսել, ոչ թե դատողություններ, թե ես ճիշտ արեցի, թե չէ (ընդ որում, էդ կեպարը հաճախ սկի ես չեմ)


Բյուր, դա էլ ընդունի որպես քննարկողի կողմից կիրառվող պատկերավորման միջոց, քեզ ա դիմում՝ նկատի ունի կերպարը: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ կարա տհաճ լինի, բայց այլ կերպ անխուսափելի ա: Հարմարվի գրողի դաժան ճակատագրի հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ահավոր ա, որ գրողին ու կերպարին նույնացնում են, էդպես մի արեք, խնդրում եմ


Ասինք օքեյ… իրականում չենք էլ նույնացրել… տենց որ լիներ հիմա սաղի մասին ինչ ասես պտի մտածեինք… պատմվածքների կեսը արյուն ա, գոթիկ ու մթություն… մեկը կա՞ որ գրողների մասին տենց կարծիքի ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դա էլ ընդունի որպես քննարկողի կողմից կիրառվող պատկերավորման միջոց, քեզ ա դիմում՝ նկատի ունի կերպարը: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ կարա տհաճ լինի, բայց այլ կերպ անխուսափելի ա: Հարմարվի գրողի դաժան ճակատագրի հետ


Շին, դրա համար ես նախընտրում եմ լսել աչքերը փայլող ընթերցողի կարծիք, ոչ թե քննադատողի: Որովհետև աչքերը փայլողը գոնե լավ իմաստով ա խոսում հետդ, իսկ քննադատողը հերիք չի քննադատում ա, դեռ մի բան էլ քեզ դատում ա: Դա զզվելի ա, լուրջ եմ ասում, դատված լինելը զզվելի ա: Առօրյա կյանքում ոչ մեկ էնքան քեզ չի դատում, ինչքան որ դատում են նման դեպքերում:

----------

Alphaone (17.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> տեսեք, Ալֆուշն էլ ա նույնը ասում: դուք չեք գրում, չգիտեք, թե դա ինչ ահավոր բան ա:


էլ մի սկսի միավորներ հավաքել… քո ասածի չափ չկա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էլ մի սկսի միավորներ հավաքել… քո ասածի չափ չկա…


Մեֆ, ես քեզ ասում եմ, որ ցանկացած հեղինակի համար դա սարսափելի տհաճ ա: Եթե տհաճ չլիներ, էդ համընդհանուր վարքականոնին մեջ չէր ընդգրկվի, ու սաղ կարային հեղինակին նստացնեին մեղադրյալի աթոռին ու գլխին ճառեր կարդային:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դրա համար ես նախընտրում եմ լսել աչքերը փայլող ընթերցողի կարծիք, ոչ թե քննադատողի: Որովհետև աչքերը փայլողը գոնե լավ իմաստով ա խոսում հետդ, իսկ քննադատողը հերիք չի քննադատում ա, դեռ մի բան էլ քեզ դատում ա: Դա զզվելի ա, լուրջ եմ ասում, դատված լինելը զզվելի ա: Առօրյա կյանքում ոչ մեկ էնքան քեզ չի դատում, ինչքան որ դատում են նման դեպքերում:


Բյուր, գրականությունը էնպիսի արտադրանք ա, որ լայն սպառման դրվում, ու քիչ չի հենց արտադրանքն ա միայն սպառման դրվում, այլ նաև հեղինակի անուն-ազգանունը, ու ինչքան լայն տարածում գտնի հեղինակի ստեղծած գրականությունը, էնքան շատ ա ինքը քննադատվելու, քննարկվելու, նույնացվելու հերոսների հետ: Նու չտո պածելած: Ոհ փշոտ է ճամփադ, ինչ արած:

----------


## Արէա

> Օքեյ Արէա ջան, սրտիս չի նստի որ քեզ վիրավորած լինեմ ու թողնեմ տենց… բացատրեմ…
> 
> էդ տեքստը որ գրել եմ նպատակ չի եղել գործը վիրավորել… իսկականից տենց ա եղել, դրա համար էլ երկրորդ անգամ կարդացի… 
> 
> …բայց ինչն ա կարևորը… 
> 
> տես… ես մերսումը մինետի հետ խառնեցի ու էդ պատմվածքը 180 աստիճանի տակ թեքվել ա… ընդամենը մի բառ… սա, իհարկե բառի քաշի ու նշանակության կարիկատուռան ա, բայց իմ հարցն էս ա… ինչով ա կույր լինելը փոխում պատմվածքը… ասենք թե կույր չի… 
> 
> …էս ա ասածս…


Ապեր ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինչ էիր ուզում ասել. ասում ես քո խելքի բանը չի, դու ձենդ կտրի, թող մարդիկ պատասխանեն։ Ես էլ ասում եմ կներես, մոռացել էի, որ քո, գրականության բաժնում գրառումներին որոշել էի չպատասխանել, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով դու գրականությունից շատ ավելի քիչ ես հասկանում, քան մնացած ոլորտներից։ Սորրի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, գրականությունը էնպիսի արտադրանք ա, որ լայն սպառման դրվում, ու քիչ չի հենց արտադրանքն ա միայն սպառման դրվում, այլ նաև հեղինակի անուն-ազգանունը, ու ինչքան լայն տարածում գտնի հեղինակի ստեղծած գրականությունը, էնքան շատ ա ինքը քննադատվելու, քննարկվելու, նույնացվելու հերոսների հետ: Նու չտո պածելած: Ոհ փշոտ է ճամփադ, ինչ արած:


Շին, նորից եմ ասում, լրիվ ուրիշ ա, երբ տպագրված գործը հասարակությունն ա սպառում ու ինչ ասես ասում ա (շատ դեպքերում սկի անձամբ չճանաչելով էլ), բայց լրիվ ուրիշ ա, երբ գործդ տալիս ես ծանոթ մարդու լուրջ կարծիք ստանալու համար ու սկսում ես դատողություններ ստանալ, թե ինչքան վատ մարդ ես դու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինչ էիր ուզում ասել. ասում ես քո խելքի բանը չի, դու ձենդ կտրի, թող մարդիկ պատասխանեն։ Ես էլ ասում եմ կներես, մոռացել էի, որ քո, գրականության բաժնում գրառումներին որոշել էի չպատասխանել, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով դու գրականությունից շատ ավելի քիչ ես հասկանում, քան մնացած ոլորտներից։ Սորրի։


ապեր, ներողություն խնդրեցինք, էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում, հլա մի բան էլ էն անցած մրցույթի ծաղրիդ էլ հումորով մոտեցանք… էլ ինչի՞ց ես նեղանում…

----------


## Baltazar

> Շին, նորից եմ ասում, լրիվ ուրիշ ա, երբ տպագրված գործը հասարակությունն ա սպառում ու ինչ ասես ասում ա (շատ դեպքերում սկի անձամբ չճանաչելով էլ), բայց լրիվ ուրիշ ա, երբ գործդ տալիս ես ծանոթ մարդու լուրջ կարծիք ստանալու համար ու սկսում ես դատողություններ ստանալ, թե ինչքան վատ մարդ ես դու:


  Լավ  , ի՞նչ  ես  առաջարկում: Հասկացանք , որ  քեզ  տհաճ  ա: Ուղիղ  երեք  էջ ա , կոնսենսունսի  չեք  գալիս  Շինարարի  հետ  էդ  հարցում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ  , ի՞նչ  ես  առաջարկում: Հասկացանք , որ  քեզ  տհաճ  ա:


մենակ ինձ չէ, Ալֆուշին էլ ու ընդհանրապես գրեթե բոլոր ստեղծագործողներին: ուղղակի բացատրում եմ, թե ինչու ստեղծագործողի անկյունում բան չեմ դնում, համ էլ առաջարկում եմ հիշել էդ սուրբ կանոնը

----------


## Baltazar

> մենակ ինձ չէ, Ալֆուշին էլ ու ընդհանրապես գրեթե բոլոր ստեղծագործողներին: ուղղակի բացատրում եմ, թե ինչու ստեղծագործողի անկյունում բան չեմ դնում, համ էլ առաջարկում եմ հիշել էդ սուրբ կանոնը


Բյուր  , կարծում  եմ `  ճիշտ  կլինի  այդ  խոսակցությունները  տեղափոխել  ստեղծագործական  նախագծերի  քննարկում  բաժին;

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր  , կարծում  եմ `  ճիշտ  կլինի  այդ  խոսակցությունները  տեղափոխել  ստեղծագործական  նախագծերի  քննարկում  բաժին;


Ինչի՞, Շինի սիրած գրական քննարկումներից են գնում: Ի՞նչ վատ ա որ:

----------


## Baltazar

> Ինչի՞, Շինի սիրած գրական քննարկումներից են գնում: Ի՞նչ վատ ա որ:


Չգիտեմ, լավ: Ոնց  ճիշտ  ես  համարում  էնպես  արա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես քեզ ասում եմ, որ ցանկացած հեղինակի համար դա սարսափելի տհաճ ա: Եթե տհաճ չլիներ, էդ համընդհանուր վարքականոնին մեջ չէր ընդգրկվի, ու սաղ կարային հեղինակին նստացնեին մեղադրյալի աթոռին ու գլխին ճառեր կարդային:


Բյուր, ասեցինք չէ՞ որ մենք քո կամ որևէ գրողի վարքը ստեղծված կերպարով չենք դատում ու համաձայն եմ հետդ որ քննարկելուց անգամ ձևական չարժե նույնացնել… բայց դու չափազանցնում ես… մենք սկի օրագրի գրառումներով չենք դատում մարդու մասին (այսինքն ես)… ու որ էթիկայի կանոններից ա խոսքը գնացել ու դու էլ դրա ջատագովներից ես ապա կարա՞ս մի հատ գնահատես էս գրառումը…




> … 
> 
> Մեֆ, ես գրել եմ նաև էն, ինչ ինձ ա հետաքրքրում: Ու հենց էդ մի գործը, որի թեման ինձ էդքան հետաքրքրում ու հուզում ա (էնքան, որ ստեղ գրելուն զուգահեռ նմանատիպ մի հարցով ֆեյսբուքում կռիվ եմ տալիս), ու փաստորեն հենց էդ մեկը բացարձակապես ակումբցիներին չի հետաքրքրել ու չի հուզել:* Ուրեմն երևի պիտի էլ չմասնակցե՞մ մրցույթների, եթե փաստորեն դա ավելի վատն ա համարվում, քան Լիլիթ Պիպոյանի մասին ինչ-որ զառանցանք:*


էս եղել ա բաց մրցնույթ ու դու fellow մասնակցին սենց ցեխ ես շպրտել… էթիկայի կանոններին համահունչ ա՞ սա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ասեցինք չէ՞ որ մենք քո կամ որևէ գրողի վարքը ստեղծված կերպարով չենք դատում ու համաձայն եմ հետդ որ քննարկելուց անգամ ձևական չարժե նույնացնել… բայց դու չափազանցնում ես… մենք սկի օրագրի գրառումներով չենք դատում մարդու մասին (այսինքն ես)… ու որ էթիկայի կանոններից ա խոսքը գնացել ու դու էլ դրա ջատագովներից ես ապա կարա՞ս մի հատ գնահատես էս գրառումը…
> 
> 
> 
> էս եղել ա բաց մրցնույթ ու դու fellow մասնակցին սենց ցեխ ես շպրտել… էթիկայի կանոններին համահունչ ա՞ սա…


Մեֆ, հիմա չընկնեմ, ստեղծագործողի անկյունում հատ-հատ փորփրեմ ու ցույց տամ դատելու դեպքերը (դե մրցույթների մասին չեմ խոսում):

Ինչ վերաբերում ա էդ գրածիս, ապա հա, ես մի սկզբունք ունեմ: Եթե մի գործ լրիվ վառելու ա, ուղարկում եմ վառելու ու անցնում առաջ: Իսկ եթե վառելուց ավելին ա, խիստ քննադատում եմ ուղղակի՝ առանց հեղինակի անձին կպնելու: Ընդ որում, անգամ Լիլիթ Պիպոյանի մասին զառանցանք ասելով ես հեղինակի անձին չեմ կպել:

Ու հա, Մեֆ, մրցույթների ժամանակ իմ գործերի հասցեին ինչ ասես չեն ասել՝ ընդհուպ մինչև զիբիլ, բայց տենց արտահայտությունները ես շատ ավելի թեթև եմ տանում, քան երբ սկսում են անձնականացնել: Չգիտեմ, գուցե մենակ ես եմ տենց, մյուսները նախընտրում են, որ դնես ու հերոսներին հեղինակի մեջ փնտրես ու ասես՝ լավ չարեցիր, որ սենց արեցիր:

----------


## Շինարար

> Լավ  , ի՞նչ  ես  առաջարկում: Հասկացանք , որ  քեզ  տհաճ  ա: Ուղիղ  երեք  էջ ա , կոնսենսունսի  չեք  գալիս  Շինարարի  հետ  էդ  հարցում:


Հա ջա՞ն  :Jpit:  38 էջ խոսացել եք, մի բերան բան չասի, վերջին 3 էջում մեկական գրառում ունեմ, շատ երևա՞ց  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, եթե կույր չլիներ ի՞նչ կլիներ… ինչո՞վ տարբեր կլիներ…


Մեֆ ջան, եթե դու տարբերությունը չես տեսնում, ուրեմն ինչի՞ համար ա իմ «բացատրությունը»: Էստեղ տեսնել ասնելով բացարձակ չունեմ, որ ես ավելին եմ հասկանում ու տեսնում, քան դու: Չէ, ուղղակի էդ կույր լինելու հանգամանքը ԻՄ համար պատմվածքը դարձրել ա ավելի հուզիչ, ավելի զգացմունքային, ավելի փաստարկված, ավելի տրամաբանական: Քո աչքին, կարող ա չդարձնի:

Հաջորդիվ գրածս կարող ես հանգիս անվանել փիլիսոփայություն, ավելին, կարող ա գրեմ բաներ, որոնք հեղինակի մտքով երբևէ չեն անցել ոչ էս պատմվածքի կոնտեքստում, ոչ էլ դրանից դուրս: Կգրեմ ընդամենն իմ ընկալումն ու պատկերացումը: Շատ վաղուց իմ մոտ առաջացել ա ճիշտ կամ սխալ ստերեոտիպ, որ կույրերը ավելի խորն են զգում աշխարհը: Հնարավոր ա, որ որևէ մեկը կունենա սրա գիտական բացատրությունը, օրինակ էն թեզի վրա, որ պատկերի բացակայությունը նրանց ստիպել ա ավելի շատ շերտերով օգտագործել սեփական ուղեղը: Նույնը ես չեմ կարող ասել հենաշարժային խնդիրներ (բնածին կամ ձեռքբերովի) ունեցողների մասին: Իսկ կույրերի դեպքում էդ պատկերացումն ունեմ: Ու դրա համար ասենք Սերոբի Դավիթին հարցնելը, թե իսկապե՞ս դա էր պատճառը, ես համարում եմ արդեն շատ տրամաբանական, որտև Սերոբն էլ է էն պատկերացմամբ, ինչ ես: Բոլոր «անհասկանալի» դրվագները գալիս իրենց տեղն են ընկնում էդ հանգամանքից, սկսած Բելլայի ձեռքը բռնելուց ու սնիկերսը զիջելուց, վերջացրած մերսվողի չամաչելուց (ի վերջո ինքը մարմնական հաճույք ա ստանում՝ սեփական մարմինը ոչ մեկին չցուցադրելով): Իսկ Սերոբի էդ աստիճանի վստահությունը առավել քան գալիս ու տեղն է ընկնում, որովհետև ավելի հեշտ է կիսվել կույրի հետ, ով աչքերդ չի տեսել: 

Չգիտեմ, շատ ցաքուցրիվ գրեցի, ուղղակի ուզում եմ որ հասկանաս, որ ամեն դեպքում էդ կուրությունն ինձ ինչ-որ բան ասել է, անկախ նրանից, քեզ ասել է, թե ոչ: Ու ոչ քեզ համոզելու խնդիր ունեմ, ոչ բան: Խնդրեմ հետս չվիճես, ես ստեղծագործության իմ ընկալումը բնավ չեմ ցանկանում վեճի ու համոզելու առարկա սարքեմ: Ուղղակի տեսակետս ընդունիր ի գիտություն, ընդունիր որ կա էդ տեսակետը ու անցիր առաջ՝ սեփական տեսակետովդ:

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, հիմա չընկնեմ, ստեղծագործողի անկյունում հատ-հատ փորփրեմ ու ցույց տամ դատելու դեպքերը (դե մրցույթների մասին չեմ խոսում):
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա էդ գրածիս, ապա հա, ես մի սկզբունք ունեմ: Եթե մի գործ լրիվ վառելու ա, ուղարկում եմ վառելու ու անցնում առաջ: Իսկ եթե վառելուց ավելին ա, խիստ քննադատում եմ ուղղակի՝ առանց հեղինակի անձին կպնելու: Ընդ որում, անգամ Լիլիթ Պիպոյանի մասին զառանցանք ասելով ես հեղինակի անձին չեմ կպել:
> 
> Ու հա, Մեֆ, մրցույթների ժամանակ իմ գործերի հասցեին ինչ ասես չեն ասել՝ ընդհուպ մինչև զիբիլ, բայց տենց արտահայտությունները ես շատ ավելի թեթև եմ տանում, քան երբ սկսում են անձնականացնել: Չգիտեմ, գուցե մենակ ես եմ տենց, մյուսները նախընտրում են, որ դնես ու հերոսներին հեղինակի մեջ փնտրես ու ասես՝ լավ չարեցիր, որ սենց արեցիր:


Բյուր, դու գիտես ով ա գրել ու ասում ես "զառանցանք"… սա մարդու անձին կպնել ա, ոչ թե գործ քննարկել ու սա համահունչ չի քո սկզբմունքին… ու Լիլիթ Պիպոյանին չես կպել, զանացողը Լիլիթ Պիպոյանը չէր իրա մասին հեղինակն էր զառանցում…

ես ընդունում եմ դիտողությունդ, ես էլ եմ սխալ բաներ ասել ու ընդունել եմ սխալս, օրինակ ասել եմ "ինչի՞ եք էս գործի օգտին քվեարկում" ընդունել եմ ու էլ տենց բան չեմ ասում… 

դու տրիվիալ բանը սարքում ես եսիմինչ… ես ոչ մեկին իր գրածի հերոսներով չեմ դատում… 100000%

----------


## Rhayader

> Համաձայն չեմ, որ «Այգումը» իմիջայլոց է գրված, իմ կարծիքով՝ ընդհակառակը, շատ մտածված է գրված, հենց հարցն էն է, որ չափից դուրս մտածված է: Կարծես հեղինակը բառեր ընտրելիս շատ է լարվել ու սխալ ճամփով է գնացել, որովհետև փորձել է խիստ գրական, չափված-ձևված լինել, իր անձն էլ հանկարծ ներս չխցկել: Ի դեպ, սեփական անձը հեռու պահելը հեչ վատ միտում չի: Բայց էստեղ պերեբոռ է եղել: Ու մի պահ, որ գալիս է «անասուն» բառը, ոնց որ աչք ծակի, որովհետև էս մեկը լրիվ հեղինակից է գալիս, պատահաբար ներս է ընկել իր անձնական կարծիքն ու էմոցիան: 
> Մի խոսքով, շարադրանքի խնդիր կա ինձ համար էս գործում, բայց դա ծուլության արդյունք չի:





> Կինն ափսոսանքի հաճույքախառը հառաչանք արձակեց:


Նախադասությունը պարունակող աշխատանքն ապրելու ոչ մի իրավունք չունի:

Պետք չի էլի պատմվածքի արժեքը որոշել հեղինակի անձով:

----------


## Rhayader

Ու չէ, Սամ, «Ամիմիան» դրական արձագանք առաջացրեց մոտս, որպես հայ ժամանակակից պատմվածք, բայց իմ գրածն առնվազն մի բանով կարելի է բռնացնել՝ հեղինակի խոսքը պեդանտիզմի աստիճանի գրական հայերեն է, մնացած տեղերում էլ՝ հնարավորինս գրական հայերեն կամ բարբառ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, եթե դու տարբերությունը չես տեսնում, ուրեմն ինչի՞ համար ա իմ «բացատրությունը»: Էստեղ տեսնել ասնելով բացարձակ չունեմ, որ ես ավելին եմ հասկանում ու տեսնում, քան դու: Չէ, ուղղակի էդ կույր լինելու հանգամանքը ԻՄ համար պատմվածքը դարձրել ա ավելի հուզիչ, ավելի զգացմունքային, *ավելի փաստարկված, ավելի տրամաբանական*: Քո աչքին, կարող ա չդարձնի:
> 
> Հաջորդիվ գրածս կարող ես հանգիս անվանել փիլիսոփայություն, ավելին, կարող ա գրեմ բաներ, որոնք հեղինակի մտքով երբևէ չեն անցել ոչ էս պատմվածքի կոնտեքստում, ոչ էլ դրանից դուրս: Կգրեմ ընդամենն իմ ընկալումն ու պատկերացումը: Շատ վաղուց իմ մոտ առաջացել ա ճիշտ կամ սխալ ստերեոտիպ, որ կույրերը ավելի խորն են զգում աշխարհը: Հնարավոր ա, որ որևէ մեկը կունենա սրա գիտական բացատրությունը, օրինակ էն թեզի վրա, որ պատկերի բացակայությունը նրանց ստիպել ա ավելի շատ շերտերով օգտագործել սեփական ուղեղը: Նույնը ես չեմ կարող ասել հենաշարժային խնդիրներ (բնածին կամ ձեռքբերովի) ունեցողների մասին: Իսկ կույրերի դեպքում էդ պատկերացումն ունեմ: Ու դրա համար ասենք Սերոբի Դավիթին հարցնելը, թե իսկապե՞ս դա էր պատճառը, ես համարում եմ արդեն շատ տրամաբանական, որտև Սերոբն էլ է էն պատկերացմամբ, ինչ ես: Բոլոր «անհասկանալի» դրվագները գալիս իրենց տեղն են ընկնում էդ հանգամանքից, սկսած Բելլայի ձեռքը բռնելուց ու սնիկերսը զիջելուց, վերջացրած մերսվողի չամաչելուց (ի վերջո ինքը մարմնական հաճույք ա ստանում՝ սեփական մարմինը ոչ մեկին չցուցադրելով): Իսկ Սերոբի էդ աստիճանի վստահությունը առավել քան գալիս ու տեղն է ընկնում, որովհետև ավելի հեշտ է կիսվել կույրի հետ, ով աչքերդ չի տեսել: 
> 
> Չգիտեմ, շատ ցաքուցրիվ գրեցի, ուղղակի ուզում եմ որ հասկանաս, որ ամեն դեպքում էդ կուրությունն ինձ ինչ-որ բան ասել է, անկախ նրանից, քեզ ասել է, թե ոչ: Ու ոչ քեզ համոզելու խնդիր ունեմ, ոչ բան: Խնդրեմ հետս չվիճես, ես ստեղծագործության իմ ընկալումը բնավ չեմ ցանկանում վեճի ու համոզելու առարկա սարքեմ: Ուղղակի տեսակետս ընդունիր ի գիտություն, ընդունիր որ կա էդ տեսակետը ու անցիր առաջ՝ սեփական տեսակետովդ:


Չուկ ջան, որ ասում ես տրամաբանական ու փաստարկված նշանակում ա հնարավոր ա բացատրել… այ զգացականը կարող ես չբացատրել ուղղակի ասել թե ինչ ես զգում… չեմ պնդում որ բացատրես եթե չես ուզում…

Կույրերը աշխարհն ավելի խորը չեն զգում ուղղակի իրանց մոտ տեսուղության բացակայությունը լրացվում ա մյուս զգայարանների գերզարգացվածությամբ. հոտառություն, ձայն, շոշափելիք… այո իրենք ունեն ուրիշ իմաստություն, բայց ասել որ առավել խորն են զգում, մի քիչ չափազանցություն ա… իրականում Սերոբը բացարձակապես չի բացվում Դավիթի մոտ… եթե բացվեր պատմվածքն ուրիշ տեսք կունենար… թեկուզ հենց էն որ ասում ա գնալուց հետո ա լացել (սա կուրության հետ կապ չունի)… մի թեթև խոսում են ու գնում խմելու… էս ա…

----------


## Baltazar

> Հա ջա՞ն  38 էջ խոսացել եք, մի բերան բան չասի, վերջին 3 էջում մեկական գրառում ունեմ, շատ երևա՞ց


 :Smile:  Չէ,  նորմալ  ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, որ ասում ես տրամաբանական ու փաստարկված նշանակում ա հնարավոր ա բացատրել… այ զգացականը կարող ես չբացատրել ուղղակի ասել թե ինչ ես զգում… չեմ պնդում որ բացատրես եթե չես ուզում…
> 
> Կույրերը աշխարհն ավելի խորը չեն զգում ուղղակի իրանց մոտ տեսուղության բացակայությունը լրացվում ա մյուս զգայարանների գերզարգացվածությամբ. հոտառություն, ձայն, շոշափելիք… այո իրենք ունեն ուրիշ իմաստություն, բայց ասել որ առավել խորն են զգում, մի քիչ չափազանցություն ա… իրականում Սերոբը բացարձակապես չի բացվում Դավիթի մոտ… եթե բացվեր պատմվածքն ուրիշ տեսք կունենար… թեկուզ հենց էն որ ասում ա գնալուց հետո ա լացել (սա կուրության հետ կապ չունի)… մի թեթև խոսում են ու գնում խմելու… էս ա…


Բարի գիշեր, Մեֆ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարի գիշեր, Մեֆ


Մեր մոտ ցերեկ ա… քեզ բարի գիշեր…

----------


## Արէա

> ապեր, ներողություն խնդրեցինք, էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում, հլա մի բան էլ էն անցած մրցույթի ծաղրիդ էլ հումորով մոտեցանք… էլ ինչի՞ց ես նեղանում…


Մեֆ ջան, ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, անկախ նրանից թե դու ոնց ես վերաբերվում ինձ, բայց երբ մարդուն ասում ես. դու սուս, էդ քո խելքի բանը չի, թող մարդիկ պատասխանեն, պիտի ինչ-որ համարժեք պատասխանի պատրաստ լինես, ու պետք չի հիմա սենց նեղացած տոն ընդունել։

հ․գ․ ներողություն չես խնդրել, ես հիշացար մարդ չեմ, հիմա էլ մի գրամ նեղացած չեմ քեզանից, կես բերան եթե ներողություն խնդրած լինեիր ես չէի շարունակի, մի ասա էն, ինչ չի եղել։ Անցած մրցույթին էլ որևէ ծաղր չի եղել, չէի մտածել, որ կատակը որպես ծաղր կընդունես։

Դե լավ, ինչ որա, ինչ եմ գիշերվա կեսին գլուխ տանում։ Նորմալ ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, անկախ նրանից թե դու ոնց ես վերաբերվում ինձ, բայց երբ մարդուն ասում ես. *դու սուս, էդ քո խելքի բանը չի*, թող մարդիկ պատասխանեն, պիտի ինչ-որ համարժեք պատասխանի պատրաստ լինես, ու պետք չի հիմա սենց նեղացած տոն ընդունել։
> 
> հ․գ․ *ներողություն չես խնդրել*, ես հիշացար մարդ չեմ, հիմա էլ մի գրամ նեղացած չեմ քեզանից, կես բերան եթե ներողություն խնդրած լինեիր ես չէի շարունակի, մի ասա էն, ինչ չի եղել։ Անցած մրցույթին էլ որևէ ծաղր չի եղել, չէի մտածել, որ կատակը որպես ծաղր կընդունես։
> 
> Դե լավ, ինչ որա, ինչ եմ գիշերվա կեսին գլուխ տանում։ Նորմալ ա։


Արէա ջան, կոնկրետ հարց էր հնչած, դու բերեցիր ինձ մեջբերում արեցիր որը բացարձակապես առնչություն չուներ հարցի հետ… ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քո մեջբերումը… կարա՞ս ասես… բավականին վիրավորական ա նման "բացատրությունները" 

բացի դրանից, ես մի հատ "զադնի" տվեցի ու իմ հարցն ու տեսակետը մանրամասնեցի… սրանից լավ ներողություն ե՞ս ուզում… երբ որ զրուցակիցդ քեզ մանրամասնորեն բացատրում ա իր տեսակետը, դա հարգանքի նշան ա… անպայման պտի բառացի չպտի ասեն… ես իմ կարճ պատասխանը համարեցի կոպիտ ու զգացի որ նորմալ պատասխան եմ պարտք… 

կատակդ կատակ էլ ընդունվել էր, բայց երբ որ ասում ես *"որ քո, գրականության բաժնում գրառումներին որոշել էի չպատասխանել, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով դու գրականությունից շատ ավելի քիչ ես հասկանում, քան մնացած ոլորտներից։"* գրածդ կատակը վերածվում ա ծաղրի… էդքանը հասկանում ենք… ծաղրի ու կատակի տարբերությունը հասկանում ենք…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, օվերբլօու ես անում ընգեր…





> սենց ուրեմն խոսում-խոսում են, մեկ էլ թե կարամ քեզ մի հատ blowjob տամ…


Մի քիչ օվեր-blow չեղա՞վ, Մեֆ ջան… :Think:

----------

Rhayader (18.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի քիչ օվեր-blow չեղա՞վ, Մեֆ ջան…


բա ասածս էդ ա Սամ ջան, ես սխալ եմ հասկացել ու օվերբլօու եմ արել… դու էլ հո սխալ չե՞ս հասկացել Ամիմիան… դարձրել ես սատանայական գործ…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ու չէ, Սամ, «Ամիմիան» դրական արձագանք առաջացրեց մոտս, որպես հայ ժամանակակից պատմվածք, բայց իմ գրածն առնվազն մի բանով կարելի է բռնացնել՝ հեղինակի խոսքը պեդանտիզմի աստիճանի գրական հայերեն է, մնացած տեղերում էլ՝ հնարավորինս գրական հայերեն կամ բարբառ:


Փառք Աստծո դու չես, մնացածը հեչ, Ռայ ջան…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> բա ասածս էդ ա Սամ ջան, ես սխալ եմ հասկացել ու օվերբլօու եմ արել… դու էլ հո սխալ չե՞ս հասկացել Ամիմիան… դարձրել ես սատանայական գործ…


Մեֆ, դու էլ ես սկսել ինձ տերտերի տեղ դնե՞լ… :Sad: 

Ինչևէ, սատանայական գործ դարձնել սկզբունքայնորեն չեմ կարող, քանզի հերքում եմ վերջինիս գոյությունը: 
Այ, պարանոիկ՝ հնարավոր է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու էլ ես սկսել ինձ տերտերի տեղ դնե՞լ…
> 
> Ինչևէ, սատանայական գործ դարձնել սկզբունքայնորեն չեմ կարող, քանզի հերքում եմ վերջինիս գոյությունը: 
> Այ, պարանոիկ՝ հնարավոր է:


Սամ ջան տերտերի տեղ չեմ դնում, ուղղակի ստեղ լայն տարածված կարծիք կա, կամ ասենք բախումը երկու կարծիքների միջև ա որ գրված ա կեղտի մասին ու դա սխալ ա և  որ անպայման մի ինչ որ լուսավոր կամ մեղմացնող ասպեկտ պետք ա լինի, և որ կեղտի մասին էլ կարա գրվի…  դու տես ինչ ես գրել…




> "Դրա մեջ եղող մարդիկ" ելք՝ այդպես չեն որոնում: Դրա մեջ եղող մարդիկ՝ եթե արտահայտվում են այսպես, - դրանով իրենց վիճակը թե իրենց մատին և թե ուրիշների վզին փաթաթան են դարձնում և ասում են մյուսներին. *ես ձեր տիրոջ մերը... Հարգանքի նշույլ չցուցաբերելով անգամ դիմացինի հանդեպ, ցանկանում են, որ դիմացինն իրենց խղճա...*
> 
> Վերջին էջերում երեխեքից մեկն ասաց, որ այսպիսի բան հնարել չի կարելի, այսպիսի բանը կարելի է միայն ապրել... Հեչ համաձայն չեմ: *Հիմա եկեք համոզենք հեղինակին, որ ինքը հանճարեղ գործ է գրել, և կտեսնեք, որ վաղը սրանից ավելի կոշմար ու զարհուրելի բան կգրի... Որովհետև մարդ ինքն է կառուցում իր կյանքը՝ իր իդեաներով*:


Սամ ջան, սա մեղադրական ա… ես էլ գրվածքի հետ համամիտ չեմ, բայց իմ տեսակետը գրել եմ ու դա հաստատ ստեղ կեղտւը չ փառաբանվում… քո մոտեցումը սխալ ա դու մի քիչ շատ ես face value-ն վերցնում… 

ես աս ել եմ որ իմ համար ստեղ առաջին հերթին սրա աղբյուրն ա հետաքրքրում, մի տեսակ ուզում եմ "հողի" վրա դնել որ կարողանամ ինձ ինչ որ տեղ նույնացնեմ քանի որ գրողը հաստատ զգացել ա սա ու որպեսզի գնահատեմ, պտի կարողանամ կապ գտնել… 

…իմ համար սա մի քիչ կտրված ա իրականությունից ինչքան էլ որ գրողը զգացել ա սա… չեմ կարողանում "կապնվեմ" հետը… 

Այվին ասաց որ պատկերները լավն են… ես պատկերները լավ նկարագրելը համարում եմ տեխնոլոգիա, միգուցե սխալ եմ, բայց մենակ պատկերներով չի… քիչ ա մենակ պատկերներով տեքստ հավաբքելը…

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, կոնկրետ հարց էր հնչած, դու բերեցիր ինձ մեջբերում արեցիր որը բացարձակապես առնչություն չուներ հարցի հետ… ի՞նչ կապ ուներ քո մեջբերումը… կարա՞ս ասես… բավականին վիրավորական ա նման "բացատրությունները" 
> 
> բացի դրանից, ես մի հատ "զադնի" տվեցի ու իմ հարցն ու տեսակետը մանրամասնեցի… սրանից լավ ներողություն ե՞ս ուզում… երբ որ զրուցակիցդ քեզ մանրամասնորեն բացատրում ա իր տեսակետը, դա հարգանքի նշան ա… անպայման պտի բառացի չպտի ասեն… ես իմ կարճ պատասխանը համարեցի կոպիտ ու զգացի որ նորմալ պատասխան եմ պարտք… 
> 
> կատակդ կատակ էլ ընդունվել էր, բայց երբ որ ասում ես *"որ քո, գրականության բաժնում գրառումներին որոշել էի չպատասխանել, որովհետև իմ կարծիքով դու գրականությունից շատ ավելի քիչ ես հասկանում, քան մնացած ոլորտներից։"* գրածդ կատակը վերածվում ա ծաղրի… էդքանը հասկանում ենք… ծաղրի ու կատակի տարբերությունը հասկանում ենք…


Ապեր ես ինձ  վատ եմ զգում էս խոսակցությունից։ Ես էլ չեմ շարունակելու։
Դու շարունակի քո ոճով քննարկումները, շատերին դա դուր ա գալիս, ես էլ մեկ մեկ իմ պրիմիտիվ կարծիքը կարտահայտեմ էս կամ էն գործի վերաբերյալ։

----------


## Արևանուռ

ես էլ, ամեն գործ կարդալիս, մի պահ հեղինակին ու հերոսին նույնացնում եմ, քանի որ, երբ ետ եմ նայում իմ արձակ տողերին, հիմնականում հիշողություններս եմ գրավոր վերարտադրել, եթե անգամ իմը չէ, էլի ինձանից մի բան դրել եմ,քանի որ  մինչև չդառնամ հերոս, նա կենդանի չի լինի:




> ***** օգտին էլ չեմ քվեարկի, որովհետև բացի նրանից, որ թույլ գործ էր, հեղինակը կարծես քննադատությունն արհամարհում ա: Ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա մրցույթից մրցույթ նույն բաներն ասել ու ոչ մի փոփոխություն չտեսնել: Ամեն դեպքում, ես լավատես եմ ու դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ մի օր Արևանուռը նենց գործ կուղարկի, որի օգտին կքվեարկեմ:


ես ոչ մի ճիգ չեմ թափում գրել այնպես, որ մարդկանց զարմացնեմ, կամ կարդալիս լարեմ, ոչ թե որ ի՞նչ է սպասվում հերոսին, այլ փոխանցեմ գրելիս ինձ պատած լարվածությունը՝ թե էս մեկին, կամ էն մեկին դուր գա: Գրում եմ այն բառերով, որոնք իմ առօրյա խոսակցականում են, դե, հասարակ պատմում եմ: Միգուցե մյուսների չափ «հմուտ» չեմ, քանի որ հատուկ գրելով չեմ զբաղվում, ուղղակի տպավորվեցի, ցանկություն առաջացավ ու... այդպես:
Եթե իմ գրածին գոնե մեկ հավանություն շնորհակալության տեսքով, կամ մեկ քվեարկող լինում է,  ուրախանում եմ, քանի որ կա իմ պարզ գրվածքի միտքը ըմբռնողը, չասվածը ընկալողը:

Քանի որ  Մեղրիից չեմ կարող գալ ու մասնակցել հանդիպմանը, մտադիր եմ մի փոքրիկ վիդեո պատրաստել, որը և խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Երևանից հեռու բնակվող մասնակիցներին

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Baltazar (18.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (18.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու գիտես ով ա գրել ու ասում ես "զառանցանք"… սա մարդու անձին կպնել ա, ոչ թե գործ քննարկել ու սա համահունչ չի քո սկզբմունքին… ու Լիլիթ Պիպոյանին չես կպել, զանացողը Լիլիթ Պիպոյանը չէր իրա մասին հեղինակն էր զառանցում…
> 
> ես ընդունում եմ դիտողությունդ, ես էլ եմ սխալ բաներ ասել ու ընդունել եմ սխալս, օրինակ ասել եմ "ինչի՞ եք էս գործի օգտին քվեարկում" ընդունել եմ ու էլ տենց բան չեմ ասում… 
> 
> դու տրիվիալ բանը սարքում ես եսիմինչ… ես ոչ մեկին իր գրածի հերոսներով չեմ դատում… 100000%


Մեֆ, նախ արի հիշենք, որ նախորդ մրցույթում եթե կար մի հոգի, որը «փակ» անունով էր մասնակցում, դա Սամ Քլայնն էր: Երկրորդ, նորից եմ կրկնում, դա գործին ուղղված քննադատություն ա, ոչ թե անձին, ես ասե՞լ եմ` Սամ Քլայն, դու սենց ես, նենց ես: Ասել եմ` գործդ զառանցանք ա: Ու դա կասեի անկախ նրանից, թե հեղինակն ով էր:

Մեկ էլ հերոսներով դատելու պահը... դա մենակ քո մասին չի, շատ-շատերն են տենց անում: Անցյալ մրցույթին էլ, ճիշտ ա, non-fiction-ը տվել էր էդ հնարավորությունը հավատալու, որ սաղ «եսերը» հեղինակներն էին, բայց էլի շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ դուրս էին գալիս ստեղծագործության սահմաններից ու հեղինակներին դատում... Ինչևէ, դա դու կյանքում չես հասկանա: Պիտի մի գործ ուղարկես, նույնը քեզ անեն, նոր հասկանաս` ինչ նկատի ունեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես ոչ մի ճիգ չեմ թափում գրել այնպես, որ մարդկանց զարմացնեմ, կամ կարդալիս լարեմ, ոչ թե որ ի՞նչ է սպասվում հերոսին, այլ փոխանցեմ գրելիս ինձ պատած լարվածությունը՝ թե էս մեկին, կամ էն մեկին դուր գա: Գրում եմ այն բառերով, որոնք իմ առօրյա խոսակցականում են, դե, հասարակ պատմում եմ: Միգուցե մյուսների չափ «հմուտ» չեմ, քանի որ հատուկ գրելով չեմ զբաղվում, ուղղակի տպավորվեցի, ցանկություն առաջացավ ու... այդպես:
> Եթե իմ գրածին գոնե մեկ հավանություն շնորհակալության տեսքով, կամ մեկ քվեարկող լինում է,  ուրախանում եմ, քանի որ կա իմ պարզ գրվածքի միտքը ըմբռնողը, չասվածը ընկալողը:


Արևանուռ, ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ ձեզ ցանկացած տիպի բացասական կարծիք, քննադատություն չի հետաքրքրում, եթե էդ աստիճանի ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում ձեր ամեն հաջորդ ստեղծագործության մեջ: Ասեք, եթե էդպես ա, մյուս մրցույթներին միանգամից թռնեմ ձեր գործի վրայով, համ էլ ժամանակ կխնայեմ:

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Արևանուռ, ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ ձեզ ցանկացած տիպի բացասական կարծիք, քննադատություն չի հետաքրքրում, եթե էդ աստիճանի ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում ձեր ամեն հաջորդ ստեղծագործության մեջ: Ասեք, եթե էդպես ա, մյուս մրցույթներին միանգամից թռնեմ ձեր գործի վրայով, համ էլ ժամանակ կխնայեմ:



ես կարողանում եմ տարբերակել կարծիքներն ու քննադատությունները  մարդու հոգուն կպնող դիտավորյալ արված ծաղրից,  որը հաճախ *դիտվում է* այստեղ, տեսնում եմ նաև դիտավորյալ անտեսված մեկնաբանություններս,Բյուրակն ջան: Պիտի անկեղծ ասեմ, ես բավականին օգուտներ քաղել եմ քննադատումներից, եթե անգամ իմ գրածին չեն վերաբերել: Կարող ես խնայել ժամանակդ ու թռչնել իմ գործի վրայով դա էլ գրականության մեջ կլինի մի փոքր ֆիզկուլտուրա

----------

Lusntag Lusine (18.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.10.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

4-րդ տարբերակը լավն էր, հետաքրքիր էր, առանձնանում էր։ Մինիմում 2 անգամ պետք է կարդալ (ուշադիր)։ Եթե Հայկօն մասնակցել է, հնարավոր է, որ հեղինակը Նա լինի։ Ամեն դեպքում ինձ դուր եկավ։
7-րդ տարբերակը մի քիչ հասարակ էր, բայց էլի վատը չէր, ոչ մի արհեստական բան չնկատվեց, նորմալ  էր։ 
6-րդ տարբերակում երեխաների խոսակցությունը անբնական էր, բայց նկարագրվող երևույթը շատ տարածված,  ցավոք սրտի, և զզվելի ։ Քվեարկել եմ, որպես պիտանի նյութ. հասարակության հայելի, որտեղ մարդիկ կարող են իրենց կեղտոտ դեմքը տեսնել։
  Մնացածը էնքան էլ …
 1- ինը (անգամ եթե Բյուրն  ա գրել) լավ չէր շարադրված. մի տեսակ մակերեսային  էր։ Կարդալուց չկարողացա "մտնել Թերեզայի մեջ"։ Մի քիչ "աղը" պակաս էր։ 
Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է. ներողություն, շնորհակալություն   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես կարողանում եմ տարբերակել կարծիքներն ու քննադատությունները  մարդու հոգուն կպնող դիտավորյալ արված ծաղրից,  որը հաճախ *դիտվում է* այստեղ, տեսնում եմ նաև դիտավորյալ անտեսված մեկնաբանություններս,Բյուրակն ջան: Պիտի անկեղծ ասեմ, ես բավականին օգուտներ քաղել եմ քննադատումներից, եթե անգամ իմ գրածին չեն վերաբերել: Կարող ես խնայել ժամանակդ ու թռչնել իմ գործի վրայով դա էլ գրականության մեջ կլինի մի փոքր ֆիզկուլտուրա


Արևանուռ, եթե բացասական կարծիքը ձեզ համար հոգուն կպնող դիտավորյալ արված ծաղր է, ապա էլ ասելու բան չունեմ... ամեն դեպքում, ձեր գործերի մասին ամեն մրցույթին նույն բանն են ասում (մենակ ես չէ), ու դուք շարունակում եք նույն կերպ գրել: Իհարկե, ողջունելի է ձեր համառությունը, բայց մի քիչ էլ հարգեք ընթերցողին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի գործ էլ ասեմ` ինչու դրա օգտին չեմ քվեարկում ու անցնեմ կողմնորոշվելուն: Հա, Սամբիթի գործի օգտին չեմ քվեարկում, բայց անկեղծ ասած հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ մեկի փոխարեն երկու գործի ձայն չտամ, որոնցից մեկն Անվերջանալի ծանոթությունն ա: Ճիշտ ա` դա fiction չի, էն առաջին պարբերությունը շատ ա համը հանում, բայց ամեն դեպքում վատ չի գրված: Նենց մի տեսակ համով-հոտով ա: Ու կարծում եմ` անարդարացի ա, որ էսքան քիչ ձայն ա հավաքում: Բայց դե ես ինձ ազնիվ խոսք եմ տվել, որ մենակ մի գործի օգտին եմ քվեարկելու:

Տակը մնացին Կարենն ու Ամիմիան: Մարդիկ, օգնեք ինձ  :Sad:  Աչքիս գնամ, էդ էրկու գործերը նորից կարդամ, որ կողմնորոշվեմ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան տերտերի տեղ չեմ դնում, ուղղակի ստեղ լայն տարածված կարծիք կա, կամ ասենք բախումը երկու կարծիքների միջև ա որ գրված ա կեղտի մասին ու դա սխալ ա և  որ անպայման մի ինչ որ լուսավոր կամ մեղմացնող ասպեկտ պետք ա լինի, և որ կեղտի մասին էլ կարա գրվի…  դու տես ինչ ես գրել…
> 
> Սամ ջան, սա մեղադրական ա… ես էլ գրվածքի հետ համամիտ չեմ, բայց իմ տեսակետը գրել եմ ու դա հաստատ ստեղ կեղտւը չ փառաբանվում… քո մոտեցումը սխալ ա դու մի քիչ շատ ես face value-ն վերցնում… 
> 
> ես աս ել եմ որ իմ համար ստեղ առաջին հերթին սրա աղբյուրն ա հետաքրքրում, մի տեսակ ուզում եմ "հողի" վրա դնել որ կարողանամ ինձ ինչ որ տեղ նույնացնեմ քանի որ գրողը հաստատ զգացել ա սա ու որպեսզի գնահատեմ, պտի կարողանամ կապ գտնել… 
> 
> …իմ համար սա մի քիչ կտրված ա իրականությունից ինչքան էլ որ գրողը զգացել ա սա… չեմ կարողանում "կապնվեմ" հետը… 
> 
> Այվին ասաց որ պատկերները լավն են… ես պատկերները լավ նկարագրելը համարում եմ տեխնոլոգիա, միգուցե սխալ եմ, բայց մենակ պատկերներով չի… քիչ ա մենակ պատկերներով տեքստ հավաբքելը…


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել, որ մեղադրում եմ, Մեֆ ջան… Եկ չմոռանանք, որ համ հեղինակի տաղանդը նշեցի, համ գրածի խորույունը, համ էլ զգացմունքայնությունը: Ես էլ իմ կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, ընդ որում աշխատում եմ արտահայտվել /իմ հնարավորության սահմաններում/ այն ոճի մեջ, որում գրել է հեղինակը… 

Եթե անպայման մի բան պետք է ասել, ուրեմն երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, որ ես ուղղակի հերքում եմ նման արվեստի գոյության անհրաժեշտությունը: Ես համարում եմ, որ դա կորցրել է իր ուժն ու իմաստը: Շատ չխորանամ, բայց ասեմ, թե ինչի է դա նման:

Ինձանից  լավ երևի քեզ է հայտնի սևերի ղժղժոցը, որ իբր սպիտակներն իրենց դիսկրիմինացիայի են ենթարկում: Ինքդ էլ լոսեցի ես այսօր և շատ լավ տեսնում ես երևի, որ սպիտակներն արդեն վաղուց մոռացել են այդ կամ շատ ուրախ կլինեին մոռանալ: Իսկ սևերը չեն թողնում մոռանալ այդ… Հակառակը, իրենց ղժղժոցով հենց իրենք են այսօր դիսկրիմինացնում սպիտակներին: Սևերը հանգիստ կարող են թարգել այդ ամենն ու նորմալ կյանքով ապրել, բայց դե չեն անում, իրենց ավելի դզում է ղժժալը: Այս մասին է ասածս, նաև պատմվածքի վերաբերյալ:




> Հիմա եկեք համոզենք հեղինակին, որ ինքը հանճարեղ գործ է գրել, և կտեսնեք, որ վաղը սրանից ավելի կոշմար ու զարհուրելի բան կգրի...


Հիմա էլ կարող եմ նույն բանը կրկնել: Մեֆ, եթե բայդարկա ես քշում, ոտքերիդ մկաններն են ուժեղանում և օրեցօր ավելի ու ավելի: Իսկ եթե մեծ թենիս ես խաղում, ձեռերդ են ուժեղանում և օրեցօր ավելի ու ավելի: Նույնն էլ գրելն է քո ընտրած ոճով…

----------


## Rhayader

> Շին, երբ դա պլպլան աչքերով ընթերցող ա ասում, կարաս հանգիստ հանդուրժես, բայց երբ քննադատելիս ասում են՝ դու, սկսում գնահատական տալ ՔՈ արարքներին, ոչ թե կերպարի, դա արդեն ահավոր ա, որովհետև եթե էդ կերպարը քո անունը չի կրում, դա արդեն դու չես:


Հիմա հասկանու՞մ ես, թե ինչի ես համարյա երբեք սյուժեն չեմ քննադատում :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Արևանուռ, եթե բացասական կարծիքը ձեզ համար հոգուն կպնող դիտավորյալ արված ծաղր է, ապա էլ ասելու բան չունեմ... ամեն դեպքում, ձեր գործերի մասին ամեն մրցույթին նույն բանն են ասում (մենակ ես չէ), ու դուք շարունակում եք նույն կերպ գրել: Իհարկե, ողջունելի է ձեր համառությունը, բայց մի քիչ էլ հարգեք ընթերցողին:


Բյուր, ինչի՞ ես ընտրակեղծարարների հետ բանակցություններ վարում  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա հասկանու՞մ ես, թե ինչի ես համարյա երբեք սյուժեն չեմ քննադատում


Հա, Բայ, էդ նենց բան ա, որ նրանք, ովքեր գրում են, երբեք չեն անում: Եթե ուշադիր լինես, գրողների ու չգրողների քննադատությունն առաջին հերթին հենց էդտեղ ա տարբերվում, չնայած էնքան էլ չես կարա ասես... անցյալ մրցույթում հենց գրողներից մեկն էր սարսափելի անձնականացրել:




> Բյուր, ինչի՞ ես ընտրակեղծարարների հետ բանակցություններ վարում


Դե ես չեմ ուզում մարդկանց անհույս կորած համարել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Փառք Աստծո դու չես, մնացածը հեչ, Ռայ ջան…


Հավատա, ես աշխատանքներ ունեմ, որոնց համեմատ Ամիմիան շատ էլ դրական գործ է: Ու, նշեմ, բավականին լավ է գրած: Պարզապես այստեղ երկու տարբերակ կա՝ կամ հեղինակը ձիրք ունի, որը մասնագիտանալու դեպքում ինչ-որ կետում կկորցնի, իսկ հետո կվերագտնի, բայց շատ ավելի ուժեղ, հասուն տեսքով, կամ արդեն վերագտել է: Չգիտեմ, չեմ ճանաչում, բայց аффтар жжет, песчи есче

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա, Բայ, էդ նենց բան ա, որ նրանք, ովքեր գրում են, երբեք չեն անում: Եթե ուշադիր լինես, գրողների ու չգրողների քննադատությունն առաջին հերթին հենց էդտեղ ա տարբերվում, չնայած էնքան էլ չես կարա ասես... անցյալ մրցույթում հենց գրողներից մեկն էր սարսափելի անձնականացրել:


Սյուժեի ընկալումը սուբյեկտիվ ա, ու հավանականություն կա, որ սյուժեն կարելի ա սխալ հասկանալ: + Սյուժեի ընկալումը կախված ա հոգեվիճակից: Դրա համար քննադատության չափանիշ չի կարող լինել էս մասշտաբի վրա: Օբյեկտիվ, կարգավորման ենթակա կետերը՝ ոճ, կառուցվածք, բառապաշար, մտքի փոխանցման ձև, համասեռություն՝ խնդրեմ:



> Դե ես չեմ ուզում մարդկանց անհույս կորած համարել:


Իսկ ինչի՞ ես դա դարձնում քո խնդիրը:

----------

E-la Via (18.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Քանի հնարավորություն ունեմ գրելու՝ ասեմ:
Ես ինձ շատ մեղավոր եմ զգում, որ «Այգումը» փորձել էի չափել նույն արշինով, ինչ մնացած ստեղծագործությունները (ու մրցութային ստեղծագործություններն առհասարակ): Ու չէի ընկալել, որ խոսքը կույր մարդու մասին է, իսկ ձեռնափայտի մասը կարդալիս անհասկանալի մնաց, նույնիսկ ավելի ընդգծեց նկատածս «արհեստականությունը»:
Արէայի ու Չուկի մեկնաբանություններից հետո ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ընկավ…
Իհարկե, դեռ մի անգամ էլ կկարդամ, որ վերջնական կարծիք կազմեմ, բայց էն, որ էդքան պարզ ու միևնույն ժամանակ առանցքային բանը չեմ նկատել, ինքս ինձ չեմ կարողանում ներել: Հուսամ՝ հեղինակը կների…
Մի բան էլ ասեմ, բայց նեղանալ չկա, շուտ եմ ասել :Blush: . եթե սա շուտ հասկացած լինեի, հաստատ «Այգումն» ինձ ավելի դուր կգար, քան «Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները», ու դրա օգտին կքվեարկեի, կամ առնվազն _նաև_ դրա օգտին:

----------

boooooooom (18.10.2013), Արէա (18.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի հնարավորություն ունեմ գրելու՝ ասեմ:
> Ես ինձ շատ մեղավոր եմ զգում, որ «Այգումը» փորձել էի չափել նույն արշինով, ինչ մնացած ստեղծագործությունները (ու մրցութային ստեղծագործություններն առհասարակ): Ու չէի ընկալել, որ խոսքը կույր մարդու մասին է, իսկ ձեռնափայտի մասը կարդալիս անհասկանալի մնաց, նույնիսկ ավելի ընդգծեց նկատածս «արհեստականությունը»:
> Արէայի ու Չուկի մեկնաբանություններից հետո ամեն ինչ իր տեղն ընկավ…
> Իհարկե, դեռ մի անգամ էլ կկարդամ, որ վերջնական կարծիք կազմեմ, բայց էն, որ էդքան պարզ ու միևնույն ժամանակ առանցքային բանը չեմ նկատել, ինքս ինձ չեմ կարողանում ներել: Հուսամ՝ հեղինակը կների…
> Մի բան էլ ասեմ, բայց նեղանալ չկա, շուտ եմ ասել. եթե սա շուտ հասկացած լինեի, հաստատ «Այգումն» ինձ ավելի դուր կգար, քան «Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները», ու դրա օգտին կքվեարկեի, կամ առնվազն _նաև_ դրա օգտին:


Կակտուս, ի՞նչ կույր մարդ: «Այգում» պատմվածքում կույր մա՞րդ կա  :Huh:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Կակտուս, ի՞նչ կույր մարդ: «Այգում» պատմվածքում կույր մա՞րդ կա


Բարև, Բյուր  :Smile: 
Քննարկումները չե՞ս կարդում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարև, Բյուր 
> Քննարկումները չե՞ս կարդում:


ինձ թվաց ինչ-որ փոխաբերական իմաստներ են... ինչևէ...

----------


## Chuk

> ինձ թվաց ինչ-որ փոխաբերական իմաստներ են... ինչևէ...


Բյուր, առաջարկում եմ իմ ու Արէայի գրառումները կարդաս, իսկ հետո մի հատ նոր հայացքում վերընթերցես «Այգում»-ն ու կարծիք գրես  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Բարև, Բյուր 
> Քննարկումները չե՞ս կարդում:


Մի քանի հոգի կարծիքներում նշել էին թե սա գեյերի մասին ա, վերջի իրար ձեռք բռնելը նկատի ունենալով: Դրա համար հարցին, թե ինչ կփոխվեր եթե Դավիթը կույր չլիներ, պատասխանեցի. գեյ կլիներ, քրֆեցին ինձ  :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (18.10.2013), CactuSoul (18.10.2013), Chuk (18.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Խոսքն այ էս երկու գրառումների մասին ա.



> Քաղաքում աշուն էր:
> Ձայներն ու հոտերը նույնն էին, օդի շարժումը նույնն էր: Երբ անցնում էր հրուշակեղենի խանութի մոտով, ժպտաց իր մանկությանն ու երևի հարյուրերորդ անգամ ափսոսաց, որ էլ քաղցր չի սիրում:
> 
> Էս ես եմ, ուշքս գնում ա քաղցրի համար, չէ, ավելի ճիշտ քաղցրի համար չէ, էն զգացողության համար, որ ունենում էի առաջ 5 կտորի բաժանված սնիկերսի իմ կտորը մանրամասն, երկար ու հնարավորինս փոքր փշուրներով ուտելու պահին: Էլ երբեք էդ զգացողությունը չեմ ունենալու, ու ուշքս գնում ա էդ զգացողության համար:
> 
> Պատրաստվում էր այգու մոտի փողոցը կտրել, երբ՝
> - Ձեռքս կբռնե՞ք՝ միասին անցնենք փողոցը:
> Ամենաշատը տասներկու տարեկան կլիներ: 
> - Որ մտքովդ անցել է, ինչպե՞ս կարող եմ մերժել, - ձեռքը մեկնեց փոքրիկ աղջկան:
> ...






> Արէա ջան, ուղղակի փայլուն ես ներկայացրել մրցույթում իմ ամենահավանած գործը, բայց էս մասում ԻՄՀԿ թերացել ես: Նայի, մեջբերեմ մի քանի հատված.
> 
> «Սենյակից դուրս գալուց առաջ ձեռքը մեկնեց դեպի լույսի անջատիչը և քմծիծաղը դեմքին անջատեց մեղմ դեղնավուն լույսը:»
> 
> «Ձայներն ու հոտերը նույնն էին, օդի շարժումը նույնն էր:»
> 
> «Ըստ ավանդույթի փորձեց հաշվել՝ բաց լինելու ընթացքում քանի տարբեր ձայն հասցրեց լսել ներսից ու քանիսն էին դրանցից սոպրանո: Սոպրանո հաշվելու օրն էր:»
> 
> Սրան գումարում ենք, որ «ձեռնափայտ*երով* քայլողներին» (ասել է թե հենաշարժային խնդիր ունեցողներին) սովորաբար ձեռք չեն մեկնում փողոցն անցնել օգնելուց: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ կույր մարդը միայն մի ձեռնափայտ ունի, ոչ թե երկու կամ ավելի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, առաջարկում եմ իմ ու Արէայի գրառումները կարդաս, իսկ հետո մի հատ նոր հայացքում վերընթերցես «Այգում»-ն ու կարծիք գրես


Նորից կարդացի: 
Չէ, Արտ, կարծիքս չի փոխվում: Եթե պիտի մանրադիտակով ընկած ման գամ, որ կույր ա, ուրեմն էդ գործի հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի: Ինձ համար էն չի: Ճիշտ ա, դուք հասկացել եք, ձեզ համար լավ ա: Իսկ ես չեմ հասկացել (ասենք, ուղեղս չի հասնում), ուրեմն ինձ համար դա լուրջ թերություն ա: Հեղինակը չափից դուրս շատ ա թաքցրել էդ կուրությունը: Ինչ խոսք, պատմվածքը տեղ-տեղ լավ արտահայտություններ ու պատկերներ ունի, բայց որպես ամբողջություն չի դիտվում:

----------

boooooooom (18.10.2013), Mephistopheles (18.10.2013), Rhayader (19.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.10.2013), Շինարար (18.10.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> Կակտուս, ի՞նչ կույր մարդ: «Այգում» պատմվածքում կույր մա՞րդ կա


Խայտառակ էղանք. ես էլ չէի հասկացել որ Այգում կույր կա :Blush:  ։ Գնամ մի հատ էլ կարդամ  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> Նորից կարդացի: 
> Չէ, Արտ, կարծիքս չի փոխվում: Եթե պիտի մանրադիտակով ընկած ման գամ, որ կույր ա, ուրեմն էդ գործի հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի: Ինձ համար էն չի: Ճիշտ ա, դուք հասկացել եք, ձեզ համար լավ ա: Իսկ ես չեմ հասկացել (ասենք, ուղեղս չի հասնում), ուրեմն ինձ համար դա լուրջ թերություն ա: Հեղինակը չափից դուրս շատ ա թաքցրել էդ կուրությունը: Ինչ խոսք, պատմվածքը տեղ-տեղ լավ արտահայտություններ ու պատկերներ ունի, բայց որպես ամբողջություն չի դիտվում:


Բյուր ջան, ակամայից հիշեցի քո՝ իմ մի այլ մրցույթում դրած գործի քննադատությունը, որտեղ պնդում էիր, որ «չի կարելի ծամել-դնել ընթերցողի բերանը»:

Կներես, բայց պիտի կտրուկ ասեմ. էս ու «Կարճ պատմվածք» մրցույթում իմ գործի մասին քո կարծիքներն ինձ ապացուցում են, որ քո դեպքում պետք է ծամել ու բերանը դնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ակամայից հիշեցի քո՝ իմ մի այլ մրցույթում դրած գործի քննադատությունը, որտեղ պնդում էիր, որ «չի կարելի ծամել-դնել ընթերցողի բերանը»:
> 
> Կներես, բայց պիտի կտրուկ ասեմ. էս ու «Կարճ պատմվածք» մրցույթում իմ գործի մասին քո կարծիքներն ինձ ապացուցում են, որ քո դեպքում պետք է ծամել ու բերանը դնել:


Արտ, սահման կա էդ երկուսի միջև: Եթե դու կտրուկ ես ասում, ես էլ կտրուկ ասեմ: Դու հաստա՞տ նախապես չես իմացել, որ հերոսը կույր ա: Ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, քեզնից ու Արէայից բացի ոչ ոք դա չի տեսել: Իսկ դա արդեն լիքը մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս: 

Հա, թող էդպես լինի, թող դեբիլն էլ ես լինեմ, որ պետք ա ծամել, բերանը դնել: Ի՞նչ ասեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.10.2013), Rhayader (19.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խայտառակ էղանք. ես էլ չէի հասկացել որ Այգում կույր կա ։ Գնամ մի հատ էլ կարդամ


Ըհը, Բումն էլ չի հասկացել: Բում ջան, կարծում եմ` էստեղ ավելի շուտ հեղինակի թերացումն ա, ոչ թե ընթերցողի: Էսքան մարդու միջից ընդամենը երկու հոգի ա հասկացել...  :Think:

----------

boooooooom (18.10.2013), Rhayader (19.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, սահման կա էդ երկուսի միջև: Եթե դու կտրուկ ես ասում, ես էլ կտրուկ ասեմ: Դու հաստա՞տ նախապես չես իմացել, որ հերոսը կույր ա: Ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, քեզնից ու Արէայից բացի ոչ ոք դա չի տեսել: Իսկ դա արդեն լիքը մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս: 
> 
> Հա, թող էդպես լինի, թող դեբիլն էլ ես լինեմ, որ պետք ա ծամել, բերանը դնել: Ի՞նչ ասեմ:


Դեբիլի հարց չկա, Բյուր, ուղղակի ինքդ էլ չես սիրում, երբ ծամում ու դնում են, իսկ հիմա հակառակն ես ասում:

Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ պետք ա ասեր, Բյուր:
Հավանաբար իմ ու Գալի մտերմությունը հաշվի առնելով կարծում ես, որ ինքը: Իսկ ես նույնիսկ հիմա վստահ չեմ, որ ինքն ա հեղինակը, թեև մեջս համոզված եմ: Ու երբևէ չեմ համաձայնվի, որ ինքն ինձ ասի, թե ինքը որ տարբերակի հեղինակն ա, որտև էդ դեպքում ինքն ինձ չորով արգելում ա իր գործի օգտին քվեարկել, հաշվի չառնելով անգամ էն, որ ես ոչ իր անձի համար եմ քվեարկելու, այլ գործի: Մի նման փորձը իմ ամբողջ կյանքի համար հերիք ա  :Jpit: 

Սա ուղղակի, նրա համար գրեցի, որ չստացվի, թե քո կոնկրետ հարցից փախա  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեբիլի հարց չկա, Բյուր, ուղղակի ինքդ էլ չես սիրում, երբ ծամում ու դնում են, իսկ հիմա հակառակն ես ասում:
> 
> Իսկ ո՞վ ինձ պետք ա ասեր, Բյուր:
> Հավանաբար իմ ու Գալի մտերմությունը հաշվի առնելով կարծում ես, որ ինքը: Իսկ ես նույնիսկ հիմա վստահ չեմ, որ ինքն ա հեղինակը, թեև մեջս համոզված եմ: Ու երբևէ չեմ համաձայնվի, որ ինքն ինձ ասի, թե ինքը որ տարբերակի հեղինակն ա, որտև էդ դեպքում ինքն ինձ չորով արգելում ա իր գործի օգտին քվեարկել, հաշվի չառնելով անգամ էն, որ ես ոչ իր անձի համար եմ քվեարկելու, այլ գործի: Մի նման փորձը իմ ամբողջ կյանքի համար հերիք ա 
> 
> Սա ուղղակի, նրա համար գրեցի, որ չստացվի, թե քո կոնկրետ հարցից փախա


Արտ, ծամել-դնելու ու բացարձակապես ոչինչ չասելու միջև մի հատ հսկայական տարածություն կա: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքն ավելի մոտ ա գրեթե ոչինչ չասելու բևեռին: Գուցե պատճառն էն ա, որ առանձին հատվածներն իրար հետ էնքան էլ չեն կպնում կամ արհեստականորեն են կպնում (քանի որ ընթերցողը հատված-հատված ա ընկալում, չի կարողանում տեսնի կուրությանը կապող գիծը): Նայի, էդ պատմվածքը կարդալիս իմ ուղեղում շատ դրվագներ են մնացել, բայց իմ գիտակցությունը ոչ ձեռնափայտն ա ֆիքսել, ոչ էլ աջ դաստակին կապված ժամացույցով ժամը ստուգել (ոչ թե ժամին նայելը), ոչ էլ որ նավակի մարդկանց Դավիթը լսում էր, ոչ տեսնում, որովհետև հեղինակը չափից դուրս շատ վիզուալ ինֆորմացիա ա տվել` ընթերցողին հնարավորություն չտալով նկատել, որ կերպարն աշխարհը վիզուալ չի ընկալում: Ես կասեի իմ գիտակցության հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, բայց արի ու տես, որ ոչ թե չհասկանալն ա բացառություն, այլ` հասկանալը:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, որ դու նախապես իմանալով ես քվեարկել, ես բնավ դա նկատի չունեի, այլ էն, որ քո ու Գալի միջև կարար, օրինակ, ինչ-որ խոսակցություն տեղի ունեցած լիներ ինչ-որ մոտ թեմայով, ու ասոցիացիաները քեզ բերեին, հասցնեին նրան, որ դու ավելի հեշտ ընկալեիր հերոսի կուրությունը, քան էն անձը, որը Գալի հետ էդ զրույցը չի ունեցել:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ծամել-դնելու ու բացարձակապես ոչինչ չասելու միջև մի հատ հսկայական տարածություն կա: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքն ավելի մոտ ա գրեթե ոչինչ չասելու բևեռին: Գուցե պատճառն էն ա, որ առանձին հատվածներն իրար հետ էնքան էլ չեն կպնում կամ արհեստականորեն են կպնում (քանի որ ընթերցողը հատված-հատված ա ընկալում, չի կարողանում տեսնի կուրությանը կապող գիծը): Նայի, էդ պատմվածքը կարդալիս իմ ուղեղում շատ դրվագներ են մնացել, բայց իմ գիտակցությունը ոչ ձեռնափայտն ա ֆիքսել, ոչ էլ աջ դաստակին կապված ժամացույցով ժամը ստուգել (ոչ թե ժամին նայելը), ոչ էլ որ նավակի մարդկանց Դավիթը լսում էր, ոչ տեսնում, որովհետև հեղինակը չափից դուրս շատ վիզուալ ինֆորմացիա ա տվել` ընթերցողին հնարավորություն չտալով նկատել, որ կերպարն աշխարհը վիզուալ չի ընկալում: Ես կասեի իմ գիտակցության հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, բայց արի ու տես, որ ոչ թե չհասկանալն ա բացառություն, այլ` հասկանալը:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա նրան, որ դու նախապես իմանալով ես քվեարկել, ես բնավ դա նկատի չունեի, այլ էն, որ քո ու Գալի միջև կարար, օրինակ, ինչ-որ խոսակցություն տեղի ունեցած լիներ ինչ-որ մոտ թեմայով, ու ասոցիացիաները քեզ բերեին, հասցնեին նրան, որ դու ավելի հեշտ ընկալեիր հերոսի կուրությունը, քան էն անձը, որը Գալի հետ էդ զրույցը չի ունեցել:


Բյուր, էս պատմվածքը եղել ա միակ պատմվածքը մրցույթում, որը կարդացել եմ երկու անգամ, ընդ որում՝ անմիջապես:
Որովհետև պատմվածքն առաջին կարդալուց շատ բան մութ ու անհասկանալի էր, սկսած փոքրիկ աղջկա՝ իր ձեռքը բռնելուց, վերջացրած Սերոբի՝ Դավիթի հետ էդ տոնով խոսելուց, որտև ասենք ի տարբերության ոմանց ակնհայտ էր, որ Դավիթը ու Սերոբը գեյ չեն, ու չէր հասկացվում թե ինչի պետք ա տենց Սերոբը բացվի, սկսի խոսել, Դավիթին իրա նագլիության համար քացու տակ գցելու փոխարեն: 

Իսկ այ արդեն ձեռնափայտի հիշատակումը, վերջում, միանգամից սաղ իրա տեղը գցեց (դեռ կույրի պահը չէ, այլ առողջական խնդիր ունենալու) ու կարիք եղավ վերադառնալու ու նոր լույսի տակ նայելու: Ու էս անգամ ընթերցվեց շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր:

Սա ընդամենը մի փոքր բայց կարևոր դետալ էր, որը չնկատելը, իմ կարծիքով, կարող ա խոսի միայն ընթերցողի անուշադրության մասին, ու որը կարող ա ընդամենը ավելի սրի, բարձրացնի ստեղծագործության որակը, իրա անպասելիությամբ, իրա «սիրունությամբ»:


Ընդհանրապես միակ ստեղծագործությունն էր մրցույթում, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, որն ուներ մեկից ավելի շերտ ու իսապես խորություն:

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013), Արէա (18.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Կարդում եմ բոլոր գրառումները ու քանի որ ես հեչ էլ հրաշամանուկ չեմ ու կույրին տեսնում եմ, ապա կատաղում եմ՝ ինչ անուշադիր եք կարդում գրառումները, որ Այգու կույրին դեռ լույսն անջատելու պահից չեք իդենտիֆիկացրել  :Angry2:

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013), Chuk (18.10.2013), E-la Via (18.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս պատմվածքը եղել ա միակ պատմվածքը մրցույթում, որը կարդացել եմ երկու անգամ, ընդ որում՝ անմիջապես:
> Որովհետև պատմվածքն առաջին կարդալուց շատ բան մութ ու անհասկանալի էր, սկսած փոքրիկ աղջկա՝ իր ձեռքը բռնելուց, վերջացրած Սերոբի՝ Դավիթի հետ էդ տոնով խոսելուց, որտև ասենք ի տարբերության ոմանց ակնհայտ էր, որ Դավիթը ու Սերոբը գեյ չեն, ու չէր հասկացվում թե ինչի պետք ա տենց Սերոբը բացվի, սկսի խոսել, Դավիթին իրա նագլիության համար քացու տակ գցելու փոխարեն: 
> 
> Իսկ այ արդեն ձեռնափայտի հիշատակումը, վերջում, միանգամից սաղ իրա տեղը գցեց (դեռ կույրի պահը չէ, այլ առողջական խնդիր ունենալու) ու կարիք եղավ վերադառնալու ու նոր լույսի տակ նայելու: Ու էս անգամ ընթերցվեց շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր:
> 
> Սա ընդամենը մի փոքր բայց կարևոր դետալ էր, որը չնկատելը, իմ կարծիքով, կարող ա խոսի միայն ընթերցողի անուշադրության մասին, ու որը կարող ա ընդամենը ավելի սրի, բարձրացնի ստեղծագործության որակը, իրա անպասելիությամբ, իրա «սիրունությամբ»:
> 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես միակ ստեղծագործությունն էր մրցույթում, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, որն ուներ մեկից ավելի շերտ ու իսապես խորություն:


Արտ (էս քննարկումն արդեն սկսում ա դուրս գալ  :Jpit:  ), շատ կարևոր ա, որ գրական ստեղծագործության մեջ ասելիքը միանգամից ընթերցողին հասնի, երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու կարիք չլինի: Ամեն ընթերցող չի, որ կմտածի` ինչ-որ բան էն չի, հետ կգնա նորից կարդալու, որ տեսնի` ինչը չհասկացավ: Կոնկրետ էս մրցույթում դա արել եմ մենակ մի գործի` վերջինի հետ, որովհետև կարճ էր, չալարեցի կարդալ: Դե էս քննարկումից հետո նոր Այգում գործը մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Ես նորից եմ ասում` վիզուալ ինֆորմացիան չափից դուրս շատ ա, որպեսզի կարողանաս ընկալել կերպարին: Պետք չի ընթերցողից ուշադրություն պահանջել, ընթերցողն իրա կայֆի համար ա կարդում, գրական գործն էլ գիտական հոդված չի, որ ամեն բառի վրա կենտրոնանաս: Եթե մեծամասնությունը չի նկատել ինչ-որ բան, ուրեմն բավականաչափ ինֆորմացիա չի տրվել:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա շերտերին, շերտերի առումով Ամիմիան շատ ավելի հարուստ ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարդում եմ բոլոր գրառումները ու քանի որ ես հեչ էլ հրաշամանուկ չեմ ու կույրին տեսնում եմ, ապա կատաղում եմ՝ ինչ անուշադիր եք կարդում գրառումները, որ Այգու կույրին դեռ լույսն անջատելու պահից չեք իդենտիֆիկացրել


Ալֆ, լավ էլի... քո ասելուց հետո երրորդ անգամ էլ նայեցի էդ գործը: Կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե էս տողից ոնց կարամ հասկանամ, որ հերոսը կույր ա.




> Սենյակից դուրս գալուց առաջ ձեռքը մեկնեց դեպի լույսի անջատիչը և քմծիծաղը դեմքին անջատեց մեղմ դեղնավուն լույսը:

----------

boooooooom (18.10.2013), Sambitbaba (18.10.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

5-րդ տարբերակում էլ 1 կարդալով գլուխ չէս հանում, բայց վերջի մասերը նենցա գրված որ ստիպումա ընթերցողին նորից կարդալ և հասկանալ։ Երևի լավ կլիներ, որ 7-րդ տարբերակում էլ ամենավերջում ավելի ուղիղ ձևով գրվի, որ հերոսը կույր է (եթե իհարկե չի գրվել շաաաատ ուշադիր մարդկանց համար)։ 2-րդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո, իհարկե շատ տողեր ավելի հասկանալի դարձան.  ես չգիտեի,  որ կույրերը աջ ձեռքին են ժամացույց կապում։ Լավն էր   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 5-րդ տարբերակում էլ 1 կարդալով գլուխ չէս հանում, բայց վերջի մասերը նենցա գրված որ ստիպումա ընթերցողին նորից կարդալ և հասկանալ։ Երևի լավ կլիներ, որ 7-րդ տարբերակում էլ ամենավերջում ավելի ուղիղ ձևով գրվի, որ հերոսը կույր է (եթե իհարկե չի գրվել շաաաատ ուշադիր մարդկանց համար)։ 2-րդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո, իհարկե շատ տողեր ավելի հասկանալի դարձան.  *ես չգիտեի,  որ կույրերը աջ ձեռքին են ժամացույց կապում։ Լավն էր *


Ինչի տեսնողները ձախի՞ն են կապում  :Huh:  ես միշտ աջին եմ կապել:

Չէ, միշտը սխալ ասեցի: Խառը

Իսկ հինգերորդ տարբերակ ասելով Անվերջանալի ծանոթությու՞նը նկատի ունես  :Jpit:  Բայց դա պարզից էլ պարզ էր: Այ Ամիմիայի պահով համաձայն եմ... բայց դե սկզբից ջոկվեց, որ Լիզբեթն ա, հետևաբար անհասկանալի ա, հետևաբար հասկանալու բոլոր փորձերն ապարդյուն են անցնելու;

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ (էս քննարկումն արդեն սկսում ա դուրս գալ  ), շատ կարևոր ա, որ գրական ստեղծագործության մեջ ասելիքը միանգամից ընթերցողին հասնի, երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու կարիք չլինի: Ամեն ընթերցող չի, որ կմտածի` ինչ-որ բան էն չի, հետ կգնա նորից կարդալու, որ տեսնի` ինչը չհասկացավ: Կոնկրետ էս մրցույթում դա արել եմ մենակ մի գործի` վերջինի հետ, որովհետև կարճ էր, չալարեցի կարդալ: Դե էս քննարկումից հետո նոր Այգում գործը մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Ես նորից եմ ասում` վիզուալ ինֆորմացիան չափից դուրս շատ ա, որպեսզի կարողանաս ընկալել կերպարին: Պետք չի ընթերցողից ուշադրություն պահանջել, ընթերցողն իրա կայֆի համար ա կարդում, գրական գործն էլ գիտական հոդված չի, որ ամեն բառի վրա կենտրոնանաս: Եթե մեծամասնությունը չի նկատել ինչ-որ բան, ուրեմն բավականաչափ ինֆորմացիա չի տրվել:


Բյուր ջան, էդ քո ասածը բոլորովին անհրաժեշտություն չի, գրական գործը կարող է երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու կարիք էլ լինի:
Էս անգամ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկար: Կրկնվեմ. ձեռնափայտի կտորից սկսած ամեն ինչն իր տեղն է ընկնում, երկրորդ անգամ կարդալ-չկարդալը ընթերցողի գործն է: Կոնկրետ ես կարդացի, որտև շատ լավն էր ու երկրորդ անգամ ավելի հավեսով էր կարդացվում, քան առաջին անգամ: Այո՛, ես էլ եմ էստեղի բոլոր գործերը կարդացել կայֆի համար (ուրիշ հարց, որ իրական կայֆ մենակ էս գործից եմ ստացել): 

Բյուր, մեծամասնություն-փոքրամասնությունով էլ պետք չի դատել գործի մասին: Իհարկե ակումբի ընթերցողները լավ ընթերցողներ են, բայց որ իրանցից շատերն էս դեպքում ուշադիր ընթերցող չեն եղել, երևում է:

Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ դրա մեղավորությունը մյուս ստեղծագործություններին ա, որոնք ընթերցողին սովորեցրել են «միաշերտ» գործերի  :Tongue:

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013), Արէա (18.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, սահման կա էդ երկուսի միջև: Եթե դու կտրուկ ես ասում, ես էլ կտրուկ ասեմ: Դու հաստա՞տ նախապես չես իմացել, որ հերոսը կույր ա: Ես ոնց հասկանում եմ, քեզնից ու Արէայից բացի ոչ ոք դա չի տեսել: Իսկ դա արդեն լիքը մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս: 
> 
> Հա, թող էդպես լինի, թող դեբիլն էլ ես լինեմ, որ պետք ա ծամել, բերանը դնել: Ի՞նչ ասեմ:


Բյուր, ավելին, կույր լինելու հանգանքը բան չի փոխում…

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ավելին, կույր լինելու հանգանքը բան չի փոխում…


հա, Մեֆ, էդ մասով համաձայն եմ: Հակառակ դեպքում երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո կարծիքս կփոխեի:

----------


## Chuk

> Բյուր, ավելին, կույր լինելու հանգանքը բան չի փոխում…


Մեֆ, ասինք բարի գիշեր  :Jpit:

----------


## boooooooom

> Իսկ հինգերորդ տարբերակ ասելով Անվերջանալի ծանոթությու՞նը նկատի ունես ;


4-րդ պիտի գրեի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, էդ քո ասածը բոլորովին անհրաժեշտություն չի, գրական գործը կարող է երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու կարիք էլ լինի:
> Էս անգամ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկար: Կրկնվեմ. ձեռնափայտի կտորից սկսած ամեն ինչն իր տեղն է ընկնում, երկրորդ անգամ կարդալ-չկարդալը ընթերցողի գործն է: Կոնկրետ ես կարդացի, որտև շատ լավն էր ու երկրորդ անգամ ավելի հավեսով էր կարդացվում, քան առաջին անգամ: Այո՛, ես էլ եմ էստեղի բոլոր գործերը կարդացել կայֆի համար (ուրիշ հարց, որ իրական կայֆ մենակ էս գործից եմ ստացել): 
> 
> Բյուր, մեծամասնություն-փոքրամասնությունով էլ պետք չի դատել գործի մասին: Իհարկե ակումբի ընթերցողները լավ ընթերցողներ են, բայց որ իրանցից շատերն էս դեպքում ուշադիր ընթերցող չեն եղել, երևում է:
> 
> Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ դրա մեղավորությունը մյուս ստեղծագործություններին ա, որոնք ընթերցողին սովորեցրել են «միաշերտ» գործերի


Արտ, կրկնեմ, ձեռնափայտի առկայությունը չէի էլ նկատել: Համաձայն եմ, որ մեծամասնություն-փոքրամասնությունով պետք չի դատել, բայց դրանից հեղինակը կարա լիքը հետևություններ անի: Ավելին` կախված ա նաև, թե իրա ընթերցողների թիրախային խումբն ովքեր են: Եթե ինքը գործը նախատեսել ա ուշադիր ընթերցողի համար, որը չի ալարի, երկրորդ անգամ էլ կկարդա, ուրիշ հարց: Ինչ վերաբերում ա նախորդ գործերի միաշերտությանը, ապա հեչ համաձայն չեմ: Նայի, Կարենը, լինելով մի թեմայի մասին, բավական բազմաշերտ գործ ա: Ու հեղինակը բավական լավ ա լիքը բաներ ցույց տվել` առանց ծամել-դնելու բերանը: Մենակ վերջում ա մի քիչ համը հանել քած-մած տեսակի բառեր օգտագործելով: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ նույնիսկ Քլայնի գործը, ինչքան էլ թերություններ ունենա, էլի ահագին բազմաշերտ էր: Ամիմիան էլ: Ալֆի գործն էլ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ասինք բարի գիշեր


Չուկ, ասինք մեր մոտ ՑԵՐԵԿ ա… մի անգամից չես հասկանու՞մ… ձեր մոտ ա գիշեր…

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, կրկնեմ, ձեռնափայտի առկայությունը չէի էլ նկատել: Համաձայն եմ, որ մեծամասնություն-փոքրամասնությունով պետք չի դատել, բայց դրանից հեղինակը կարա լիքը հետևություններ անի: Ավելին` կախված ա նաև, թե իրա ընթերցողների թիրախային խումբն ովքեր են: Եթե ինքը գործը նախատեսել ա ուշադիր ընթերցողի համար, որը չի ալարի, երկրորդ անգամ էլ կկարդա, ուրիշ հարց: Ինչ վերաբերում ա նախորդ գործերի միաշերտությանը, ապա հեչ համաձայն չեմ: Նայի, Կարենը, լինելով մի թեմայի մասին, բավական բազմաշերտ գործ ա: Ու հեղինակը բավական լավ ա լիքը բաներ ցույց տվել` առանց ծամել-դնելու բերանը: Մենակ վերջում ա մի քիչ համը հանել քած-մած տեսակի բառեր օգտագործելով: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ նույնիսկ Քլայնի գործը, ինչքան էլ թերություններ ունենա, էլի ահագին բազմաշերտ էր: Ամիմիան էլ: Ալֆի գործն էլ:


Բյուր, կներես, որոշել եմ մյուս գործերի մասին չգրել, որովհետև թող ներեն ինձ հեղինակները, բոլորին էլ շնորհակալություն մասնակցելու ու ժամանակ ծախսելու համար, բայց գրելիս միայն բացասականն եմ գրելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ասինք մեր մոտ ՑԵՐԵԿ ա… մի անգամից չես հասկանու՞մ… ձեր մոտ ա գիշեր…


Մեֆ, մի անգամից հասկանալուց ո՞վ էլ խոսի  :Jpit: 
ասինք՝ բարի գիշեր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մի անգամից հասկանալուց ո՞վ էլ խոսի 
> ասինք՝ բարի գիշեր:


Ապեր գնա քնի քեզ ո՞վ ա բան ասում… հա բարի գիշեր ես ասում… գոնե ասա բարի լույս…

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր գնա քնի քեզ ո՞վ ա բան ասում… հա բարի գիշեր ես ասում… գոնե ասա բարի լույս…


Օքեյ, բացատրեմ:
Ինձ հետաքրքիր չի քննարկումը մարդու հետ, ով սեփական կարծիքը որևէ կերպ փոխելու, դիմացինի տեսակետը հասկանալու ունակ չէ: Ով հարցնում է տվյալ դեպքում «ինչ է տալիս կույր լինելը» ու բացատրությունը կապ չունի ընդունում է թե ոչ, բայց փորձում է քեզ բացատրել, որ դու «սխալ ես արել, որ տենց ես ընկալել», չի ուզում ընդունի, որ դիմացինը կարող է նման կերպ մտածի, որ իր կարծիքը վերին արտի ցորեն կարծիք չի, բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չի: Ով հարգանք չունի ստեղծագործողի ոււ քննարկողի նկատմամբ, ու կարծում եմ, որ իր կարծիքն ու իր տպավորությունն է անբեկանելի, անքննելի, իսկ եթե դիմացինը դրան չի հասնում, ուրեմն սխալ ա:

Այլ կերպ ասած ինձ այլևս գրական թեմաներով քո կարծիքը որևէ գործի մասին բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, որտև չնայած հաճախ հետաքրքիր լինելուն, մեծմասամբ ահավոր մեծամիտ տեսակետ է: Դրա համար ես ասում եմ բարի գիշեր, ոչ թե քնելու ցանկության համար, այլ հասկացնելով, որ «անցած լինես»  :Smile: 

Սենց լա՞վ էր  :Jpit:

----------

Արէա (18.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Բյուր, ավելին, կույր լինելու հանգանքը բան չի փոխում…


փոխում ա, եթե կույր չլինի, պատմությունը փուլ կգա, քո լեզվով ասած... կամ էդ դեպքում մարդկանց ինքը կթվա անհավանական, արհեստական, գեյսկի երանգներ կստանա, իսկ լինելու փաստը ամեն ինչ տեղն ա գցում։

----------

CactuSoul (18.10.2013), Chuk (18.10.2013), Արէա (18.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> փոխում ա, եթե կույր չլինի, պատմությունը փուլ կգա, քո լեզվով ասած... կամ էդ դեպքում մարդկանց ինքը կթվա անհավանական, արհեստական, գեյսկի երանգներ կստանա, իսկ լինելու փաստը ամեն ինչ տեղն ա գցում։


Հա ճիշտ ես ասում… լավ ա "գեյսկի" չի եղել, էտ արդեն չափից դուրս կլիներ…

----------


## LisBeth

> Հա ճիշտ ես ասում… լավ ա "գեյսկի" չի եղել, էտ արդեն չափից դուրս կլիներ…


չափից դուրս չէր լինի, կլիներ ուրիշ պատմություն, էն քո նկարագրածը... որ մերսում բառը սխալ էիր հասկացել, այ տենց կլիներ։ Հիմա դու ուզո՞ւմ ես մի փաստի շուրջ կառուցված լինի, թե ասենք նենց չլինի որ էդ դետալը փոխես դառնա ուրիշ բան։ Ես Բյուրի հետ մի քիչ համաձայն եմ, որ կուրության շուրջ կառուցելու համար վիզուալ ինֆոն տեղ տեղ շատ ա, բայց քեզ չեմ կարում հասկանամ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Նորից կարդացի: 
> Չէ, Արտ, կարծիքս չի փոխվում: Եթե պիտի մանրադիտակով ընկած ման գամ, որ կույր ա, ուրեմն էդ գործի հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի: Ինձ համար էն չի: Ճիշտ ա, դուք հասկացել եք, ձեզ համար լավ ա: Իսկ ես չեմ հասկացել (ասենք, ուղեղս չի հասնում), ուրեմն ինձ համար դա լուրջ թերություն ա: Հեղինակը չափից դուրս շատ ա թաքցրել էդ կուրությունը: Ինչ խոսք, պատմվածքը տեղ-տեղ լավ արտահայտություններ ու պատկերներ ունի, բայց որպես ամբողջություն չի դիտվում:


Ասեմ, Մեֆը վրես կղժժա, Գալաթեայի վիճակն էլ եմ պատկերացնում, հա ակումբ մտնելիս քո գործն են բմբլում, բայց դե դրված ա քննարկման, իմ մեղքով չէ: Ոչ մի բան պետք չէր փոխել, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե հերոսը կույր էր, կույրս չէր, գեյ էր, գեյ չէր: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ իրականում էդ ամենը ուշադիր ընթերցողի համար լավ էլ ընթերցելի էր, բայց... Մեֆ, այ էստեղ ղժժա, դժվար էր կարդացվում՝ երկխոսությունների մասով, մի քիչ ավելի խոսակցականոտ գրական լեզու լիներ, խելքս գնում ա, երբ բարձր գրական լեզուն նենց են կիրառում, որ խոսակցական ա թվում, հեշտ կարդացվեր, առանց ավելորդ ճիգի, սաղս էլ ամեն ինչ կտեսնեինք ու գուցե էլի լիքը բաներ:

----------

Sambitbaba (18.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ասեմ, Մեֆը վրես կղժժա, Գալաթեայի վիճակն էլ եմ պատկերացնում, հա ակումբ մտնելիս քո գործն են բմբլում, բայց դե դրված ա քննարկման, իմ մեղքով չէ: Ոչ մի բան պետք չէր փոխել, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե հերոսը կույր էր, կույրս չէր, գեյ էր, գեյ չէր: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ իրականում էդ ամենը ուշադիր ընթերցողի համար լավ էլ ընթերցելի էր, բայց... Մեֆ, այ էստեղ ղժժա, դժվար էր կարդացվում՝ երկխոսությունների մասով, մի քիչ ավելի խոսակցականոտ գրական լեզու լիներ, խելքս գնում ա, երբ բարձր գրական լեզուն նենց են կիրառում, որ խոսակցական ա թվում, հեշտ կարդացվեր, առանց ավելորդ ճիգի, սաղս էլ ամեն ինչ կտեսնեինք ու գուցե էլի լիքը բաներ:


Շին չեմ հանմաձայնի, ամենահեշտ կարդացվող գործն էր, իմ համար, վերջինը չհաշված, կարողա և դրանից ա որ որոշ փաստեր վրիպում են, ու պետք ա մի անգամ էլ կարդալ։ Սուբյեկտիվություն ամենուր  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (18.10.2013), Շինարար (18.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին չեմ հանմաձայնի, ամենահեշտ կարդացվող գործն էր, իմ համար, վերջինը չհաշված, կարողա և դրանից ա որ որոշ փաստեր վրիպում են, ու պետք ա մի անգամ էլ կարդալ։ Սուբյեկտիվություն ամենուր


Ինչ խոսք: Էդ էր պակաս օբյեկտիվ չափորոշիչներ լինեին գրական ստեղծագործության համար:

----------

Chuk (18.10.2013), LisBeth (18.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չափից դուրս չէր լինի, կլիներ ուրիշ պատմություն, էն քո նկարագրածը... որ մերսում բառը սխալ էիր հասկացել, այ տենց կլիներ։ Հիմա դու ուզո՞ւմ ես մի փաստի շուրջ կառուցված լինի, թե ասենք նենց չլինի որ էդ դետալը փոխես դառնա ուրիշ բան։ Ես Բյուրի հետ մի քիչ համաձայն եմ, որ կուրության շուրջ կառուցելու համար վիզուալ ինֆոն տեղ տեղ շատ ա, բայց քեզ չեմ կարում հասկանամ։


Լիզ, եթե ձեռքը բռնելը զուտ կուրության արդյունք ա, ինչ ասեմ, կարար էն էլ չլիներ էն էլ… ոնց որ ասես, don't worry about it ձեռը բռնել ա որտև կույր ա… 

կուրությունը , մերսումի հետ չես համեմատի… կուրությունը զուտ "արդարացնում ա" ձեռ բռնելը… ըստ ձեզ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լավ, հես ա մետրոյում մի հատ էլ եմ կարդալու… այգումը… 

…ու Չուկ… ես հես ա կգամ քեզ բարի գիշեր կասեմ, կեղտոտի մեկը…

----------

LisBeth (18.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հավատա, ես աշխատանքներ ունեմ, որոնց համեմատ Ամիմիան շատ էլ դրական գործ է: Ու, նշեմ, բավականին լավ է գրած: Պարզապես այստեղ երկու տարբերակ կա՝ կամ հեղինակը ձիրք ունի, որը մասնագիտանալու դեպքում ինչ-որ կետում կկորցնի, իսկ հետո կվերագտնի, բայց շատ ավելի ուժեղ, հասուն տեսքով, կամ արդեն վերագտել է: Չգիտեմ, չեմ ճանաչում, բայց аффтар жжет, песчи есче


Որոշ բաներ երևի կարդացել եմ: Բայց չեմ հիշում: Որովհետև այն, ինչ ինձ վրա դրական տպավորություն չի թողնում, մոռանում եմ: Բայց քո դեպքում ես ընտրություն ունեմ: Դու, հարգելով իմ ընտրության հնարավորությունը, տեղադրել ես աշխատանքներդ մի տեղ, որտեղ ես՝ ըստ իմ ընտրության, - կամ կկարդամ, կամ չեմ կարդա: Իսկ այստեղ ես զրկված եմ ընտրության հնարավորությունից, այստեղ՝ մրցույթ է և ես հարկադրված եմ կարդալու ամեն ինչ: Այստեղ ստացվում է, որ ինձ զոռով բռնել, դեմ են տվել պատին՝ որ չկարողանամ փախչել, - ու որձկում են երեսիս:

Եվ դեռ դա էլ մի կողմ: Ես էլ քեզ պես համոզված էի, որ аффтар жжет, և, ճիշտ է, аффтар-ի փոխարեն կարմրելով, քրտնելով ու գետինը մտնելով մեր ջահելության առջև, լռում էի... Բայց Լիզի խոսքերն ինձ համոզեցին, որ հեղինակը շատ էլ լուրջ է գրել այս ամենը: Եվ այստեղ, Ռայ ջան, կներես, բայց չէի կարող չարտահայտվել: Որովհետև зажигать՝ մի բան է, իսկ լրջորեն երեսիդ որձկալը՝ լրիվ այլ բան:

Մեր մեջ շատերը կան, որ ոչ պակաս սարսափների ու կեղտի միջով են անցել. մարդու կյանքն է այդպիսին ու ես էլ, օրինակ, թշնամուս չէի ցանկանա իմ գլխով անցածի մեջ լինել: Բայց դա մարդուն նրա համար է տրվում, որպեսզի նա ճիգեր գործադրի ու դուրս գա այդ վիճակներից՝ քանզի հենց դրանում է մարդու դերը, - այլ ոչ թե նստի ու смаковать անի (կներես, այս պահին հայերեն բառը չեմ հիշում):

"Москва-Петушки"-ներն արդեն գրվել են իրենց ժամանակին, Ռայ: "Москва-Петушки"-ների ժամանակն արդեն անցել է, փառք Աստծո: "Москва-Петушки"-ներով զմայլել այսօր կարող ես միայն առնվածն երեսուն տարով հետ մնացած կյանքով ապրողին...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ըհը, Բումն էլ չի հասկացել:


Ես էլ: :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ալֆ, լավ էլի... քո ասելուց հետո երրորդ անգամ էլ նայեցի էդ գործը: Կարա՞ս բացատրես, թե էս տողից ոնց կարամ հասկանամ, որ հերոսը կույր ա.





> Սենյակից դուրս գալուց առաջ ձեռքը մեկնեց դեպի լույսի անջատիչը և քմծիծաղը դեմքին անջատեց մեղմ դեղնավուն լույսը:


Տանից դուրս գալուց Ազատը թախծով նայեց փոշոտած կոշիկներին...
Տեսավ նստարանին նստած աղջկան ու աչքերն արցունքոտվեցին...

Բյուր, եկ եզրակացություններ անենք, հավես է:

Հ.Գ. Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե երկրորդ-երրորդ անգամ կարդալ առաջարկողներն իրենց կյանքում, անգամ համաշխարհային բեսթսելլերներից, - քանի՞ գիրք են երկու անգամ կարդացել...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բյուր, ավելին, կույր լինելու հանգանքը բան չի փոխում…


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, Մեֆ ջան:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

> Որոշ բաներ երևի կարդացել եմ: Բայց չեմ հիշում: Որովհետև այն, ինչ ինձ վրա դրական տպավորություն չի թողնում, մոռանում եմ: Բայց քո դեպքում ես ընտրություն ունեմ: Դու, հարգելով իմ ընտրության հնարավորությունը, տեղադրել ես աշխատանքներդ մի տեղ, որտեղ ես՝ ըստ իմ ընտրության, - կամ կկարդամ, կամ չեմ կարդա: Իսկ այստեղ ես զրկված եմ ընտրության հնարավորությունից, այստեղ՝ մրցույթ է և ես հարկադրված եմ կարդալու ամեն ինչ: Այստեղ ստացվում է, որ ինձ զոռով բռնել, դեմ են տվել պատին՝ որ չկարողանամ փախչել, - ու որձկում են երեսիս:
> 
> Եվ դեռ դա էլ մի կողմ: Ես էլ քեզ պես համոզված էի, որ аффтар жжет, և, ճիշտ է, аффтар-ի փոխարեն կարմրելով, քրտնելով ու գետինը մտնելով մեր ջահելության առջև, լռում էի... Բայց Լիզի խոսքերն ինձ համոզեցին, որ հեղինակը շատ էլ լուրջ է գրել այս ամենը: Եվ այստեղ, Ռայ ջան, կներես, բայց չէի կարող չարտահայտվել: Որովհետև зажигать՝ մի բան է, իսկ լրջորեն երեսիդ որձկալը՝ լրիվ այլ բան:
> 
> Մեր մեջ շատերը կան, որ ոչ պակաս սարսափների ու կեղտի միջով են անցել. մարդու կյանքն է այդպիսին ու ես էլ, օրինակ, թշնամուս չէի ցանկանա իմ գլխով անցածի մեջ լինել: Բայց դա մարդուն նրա համար է տրվում, որպեսզի նա ճիգեր գործադրի ու դուրս գա այդ վիճակներից՝ քանզի հենց դրանում է մարդու դերը, - այլ ոչ թե նստի ու смаковать անի (կներես, այս պահին հայերեն բառը չեմ հիշում):
> 
> "Москва-Петушки"-ներն արդեն գրվել են իրենց ժամանակին, Ռայ: "Москва-Петушки"-ների ժամանակն արդեն անցել է, փառք Աստծո: "Москва-Петушки"-ներով զմայլել այսօր կարող ես միայն առնվածն երեսուն տարով հետ մնացած կյանքով ապրողին...


Սամ ամենայն հարգանքներով, ինձ թվում է դու ծայրահեղության մեջ ես ընկել։ Ոչ ոք քեզ ոչինչ դեմ չի տվել ու չի ստիպել, առավել ևս չի որձկում քո դեմքին. չես կարում մի կարդա ու տենց էլ գրի։ Ազատ ընտրության իրավունք բոլորն էլ պետք է ունենան։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լիզ, Չուկ, Արէա և բոլոր Այգում-ը սիրողներ… 

Գրողը գրել գիտի, բայց դժբածխտաբար սա ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ գրական ստեղծագործություն լինելու համար շատ կեղծ ա… մի քիչ նույնիսկ չափից ավելի…

բացատրեմ… դիալոգը բացարձակապես սխալ ա՝ աղջկա ու տղայի…  հակասությունները (տեխնիկական) ստիպում են չհավատալ, օրինակ Սերոբն ասում ա դու էն օրը շատ սիրուն էիր ու մանրամասն նկարագրում ա հագած շորը ժապավենը ու հետո էլ ասում ա որ բայց ինքը աֆիցիանտի դնչին էր նայում… սա կարա ասի հեղինակը նկարագրելով էդ զույգին, բայց ոչ մենկն ով ենկերուհուն ասում ա որ չի սիրում… երբ մեկին չես սիրում արդեն, չես տանում նավակի մեջ լճի վրա ռոմանտիկ սեթինգում ու ասում որ չես սիրում իրան, ստեղ էլ բերել ես որ հանկարծ չփախնի, պամնիկա չսկսի… նավակի մեջ միգուցե ավելի հարմար ա սեր խոստովանել կամ ամուսնության առաջարկ անել, բայց ոչ բռեյք ւպ անել… սենց բաները պատմվածքը կեղծ են դարձնում, սարքովի… հասկանում ենք որ արվեստը դա էն սուտն ա որ մեզ օգնում ա իրականությունն ավելի լավ հասկանալ (Պիկասսո), բայց դա կեղծին չի վերաբերվում… նույնը էն դեպքի համար որ տղան մոտենում ա Դավիթին ու ասում ա "ուտելու ես էդ շոկոլադը"… չգիտեմ դուք հեչ բռեյքափ արել ե՞ք թե չէ, բայց դրանից հետո փիս, շատ փիս ծխել ես ուզում, կամ խմել… սրանք կարան մանրունքմեր թվան, բայց սրանք էնքան շատ են որ հավաքվում են ու դառնում են որոշիչ… աղջիկն էլ էր ֆեյք… 

կամ Դավիթի ու Սերոբի զրույցը լրիվ անհասկանալի ա, մի բան ասեց Դավիթը, որ աղջիկը գնաց հետո լացեց… Դավիթը սխալ ա… էն աղջիկը որ տեքստում ա չի լացի հաստատ, ես անգամ զարմացա որ Սերոբն էր բռեյքափ անողը… Սերոբն ասում ա հազվադեպ ենք մենակ եղել… բա ի՞նչն են բռեյք ափ անում… ես տեքստը կարդալով ավելի շատ մտածում եմ որ աղջիկը երբեք էլ չի սիրել, բայց ամենատես Դավիթը դա չհասկացավ… 

տակը մնում ա զգացական աշնան տերևներն ու Դավիթի քայլելը աշխատանքի տեղից մինչև նստարան… եթե էդ ընթացքում Դավիթը կույր չլիներ բացարձակապես որևէ բան չէր փոխվի բանցի մի քանի նախադասությունից… եթե Դավիթը կույր չլիներ ապա Բելլայի հետ խոսակցությունը չէր տուժի… չէր տուժի նաև Սերոբի հետ դիալոգը… կուրությունը դիալոգում որևէ կերպ ազդեցություն չի թողնում բացարձակապես… 

ի դեպ Լիզ եթե կարծում ես կույր չլինելը "գեյսկի" ա սարքում ապա ասեմ Սերոբն ա ասում "- Փողոցն անցնելիս թևս կբռնե՞ս՝ " եթե գեյություն ես տեսնում, ստեղ տես… բայց ես դա չեմ տեսնում ու անգամ դա էական չի… 

շատ ուրիշ էլեմենտներ կան որ փազլը չի հավաքում… այսինքն էդ էլեմենտները զգացական էն մթնոլորտը չի ստեղծում որ դուք եք ասում… դրանք զգացմունքային են բայց պատմվածքում էն ներդրումը չունեն որ ասվում ա… 

Սերոբի, Դավիթի ու Բելլայի կերպարները միայն մեխանիկականորեն են կապվել, իրականում դրանց մեջ կապ չկա… չեմ էլ կարող ասել, փորձվել ա անցկացնել կապ թե չէ, բայց Բելլայի գոյությունը որևէ կերպ չի ազդում Սերոբի ու Դավիթի խոսակցության ու հարաբերությունների վրա… միայն էն որ Դավիթը հիշատակում ա, դա դեռ կապի առկայություն չի… 

էս էլեմենտները առանձին են իրար վրա ազդեցություն չգործող անգամ Դավիթը որ ներկա ա էդ գործողություններին չի կարում դրանք իրար կապի… 

սրտաճմլիկ ա, բայց չի համոզում…

Հ.Գ. Չուկ գնամ գրածդ մի անգամ էլ կարդամ որ մի հատ լավ ջղայնանամ ու պատասխան գրեմ…

----------

Baltazar (18.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Այգումը մի հատ էլ կարդացի, բայց արդեն գլխավոր հերոսին որպես կույր դիտելով ու կարծիքս լրիվ փոխվեց գործի նկատմամբ: Որոշ թերություններ այնուամենայիվ դեռ խանգարում էին լիարժեք պատմվածքը վայելել: Չնայած կուրությունը մատնանշող բազմաթիվ դետալների իմ մտքով չէր էլ անցել, որ հերոսը կարող ա կույր լիներ: Չգիտեմ, կքվեարկեի սրա օգտին, թե չէ, բայց որ պատմվածքը բնավ վատիկը չէր, դա փաստ էր:

----------

boooooooom (18.10.2013), CactuSoul (19.10.2013), Շինարար (18.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օքեյ, բացատրեմ:
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր չի քննարկումը մարդու հետ, ով սեփական կարծիքը որևէ կերպ փոխելու, *դիմացինի տեսակետը հասկանալու ունակ չէ*:


Կարծեմ ես Բյուրի գրառմանն էի արձագանքել Չուկ ջան, ես իմ կարծիքը Բյուրի հետ էի փոխանակում ու իրան համաձայնություն էի հայտնում… դու երեկ ասեցիր բարի գիշեր ես էլ փոխադարձաբար քեզ բարի գիշեր մաղթեցի… ի՞նչ ես ուզու, Բյուրի հետ էլ կարծիք չփոխանակե՞մ… 

իմ տեսակետը սրանից չի կարա փոխվի… 


> Մեֆ ջան, եթե դու տարբերությունը չես տեսնում, ուրեմն ինչի՞ համար ա իմ «բացատրությունը»: Էստեղ տեսնել ասնելով բացարձակ չունեմ, որ ես ավելին եմ հասկանում ու տեսնում, քան դու: Չէ, ուղղակի էդ կույր լինելու հանգամանքը ԻՄ համար պատմվածքը դարձրել ա ավելի հուզիչ, ավելի զգացմունքային, *ավելի փաստարկված, ավելի տրամաբանական*: Քո աչքին, կարող ա չդարձնի:


էս ձևով աստծո գոյությունն են բացատրում… գնա կարդա կրոնի բաժնում… ես քեզանից ապացույց չեմ ուզում… ուզում էի ցույց տայիր, բայց էն ինչ որ դու էիր գրել դժվար ա ցույց տալ համարել… դու դա plot-ի բացատրություն ես տվել, թե ինչի ա ձեեռքը բռնում… այսինքն որ ճիշտն ասենք ձեռը բռնում էր որտև կույր էր… կուրության միակ կերևորությունը սրանից չի անցնում… Իսկ Դավիթի կյանքի խորը իմացությունը հլա մեծ հարց ա թե որտեղ ա երևում… 




> հարցնում է տվյալ դեպքում «ինչ է տալիս կույր լինելը» ու բացատրությունը կապ չունի ընդունում է թե ոչ, բայց փորձում է քեզ բացատրել, որ դու «սխալ ես արել, որ տենց ես ընկալել», չի ուզում ընդունի, որ դիմացինը կարող է նման կերպ մտածի, որ իր *կարծիքը վերին արտի ցորեն կարծիք չի, բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չի*: Ով հարգանք չունի ստեղծագործողի ոււ քննարկողի նկատմամբ, ու կարծում եմ, որ իր կարծիքն ու իր տպավորությունն է անբեկանելի, անքննելի, իսկ եթե դիմացինը դրան չի հասնում, ուրեմն սխալ ա:…


…ոնց որ դու ես ասում քո կարծիքը գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի ու ես դա երբեք չեմ ժխտել, լուրջ եմ ընդունել ու դրա համար էլ բանավիճել եմ… եթե տենց լիներ ես էլ վիճելու փոխխարեն "Բարի Գիշեր"-ը կշփփցնեի երեսիդ ու կուղարկեի քնելու մանավանդ որ ձեր մոտ "գիշեր" ա… բայց ես դա չարեցի, որովհետև ես չեմ վիճում էն մարդկանց հետ որոնց կարծիքն ինձ համար էական չի… ես տեսել եմ դու ոնց ես վիճում, քո համար երկու խորանարդը նույնն ա ինչ որ մի խորանարդը… էն ժամանակ կարծում էի կատակ ես անում… 

մի բան էլ ասեմ ստեղծագործողի ու քննարկողի մասին… ստեղ ակումբցիներով հավաքվել ենք ու ու քննարկում են հենց ակումբցինեմրի գործերը… ի՞նչ հարգանք ես ուզում Չուկ… եթե էթիակյի խնդիր կա ապա դարձրեք մրցույթ որտեղ կա ժյուրի՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ ու իրանցից պահանջեք որ լինեն էթիկայի սահմաններում… բոլորդ էլ ճանաչում եք իրար ու մոտ եք, քննարկման էթիկան, մանավանդ էն ինչ որ դու ես ասում, հաշվի առնելով նախորդ մրցույթի մեր վեճը, բացարձակապես անհարգալիսց վերաբերմունք չի… միգուցե "ինչ ա որ մենք չենք սիրում ուրեմն ճաշակ չունե՞նք"-ն ա անհարգալից վերաբերմունք, քննարկողի հասցեին… 




> *Այլ կերպ ասած ինձ այլևս գրական թեմաներով քո կարծիքը որևէ գործի մասին բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում*, որտև չնայած հաճախ հետաքրքիր լինելուն, մեծմասամբ ահավոր *մեծամիտ* տեսակետ է: Դրա համար ես ասում եմ բարի գիշեր, ոչ թե քնելու ցանկության համար, այլ հասկացնելով, որ «անցած լինես» 
> 
> Սենց լա՞վ էր


Չուկ ջան, եթե կարծիքս քեզ տենց մեծամիտ ա թվում ու չի հետաքրքրում, ուրեմն մի կարդա, սրանից հեշտ բան չկա… առավել ևս եթե որևէ գրառում քեզ չի ուղղված քո վրա պարտավորություն մի վերցրու անդրադառնալ ու "բարի գիշեր" մաղթել… քեզ պարտավորված մի զգա… չեմ նեղանա… 

բանավեճի մասին… բանավեճերը նրա համար չեն որ մեկը մեկին համոզի ինչ որ բանում… դրանք տեսակետներ են որոնք արտհայտվում են… դրանք տրամաբանական ստրուկտուրաներ են որոնք առաջադրվում ոն բանավիճող կողմերի կողմից ու փաստերով ամրացնում կամ փլուզում էդ ստրուկտուրան… որևէ մեկը մեկին համոզելու խնդիր պտի չդնի… ես չեմ դնում… դու դնում ես, դրա համար էլ ասում ես որ չի լինի ինձ համոզել… էսի ռեկլամ չի որ մարդուն կպած համոզես որ իրա ապրանքն առնի… 

եթե դու տրամաբանական, հիմնավորված տեսակետ հայտնես կհամաձայնեմ… բայց մինչ այժմ չես արել… որ արած լինեիր՝ կասեի… ես քո թշնամին չեմ… Բյուրն իր էթիկայի կանն ասեց, ընդունեցի որովհետև տրամաբանական ու համոզիչ էր… 

դու էլ ասա քոնն էլ կընդունեմ… ուղղակի մի ասա "իմ համար փաստարկված ա" ստեղ պյութագորասի թեորեմի մասին չի խոսքը որ ապացույցը դրած ա ես էլ չեմ տեսնում… 

Այ Հիմա կարաս հանգիստ գնաս քնես…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> փոխում ա, եթե կույր չլինի, պատմությունը փուլ կգա, քո լեզվով ասած... կամ էդ դեպքում մարդկանց ինքը կթվա անհավանական, արհեստական, գեյսկի երանգներ կստանա, իսկ լինելու փաստը ամեն ինչ տեղն ա գցում։


Լիզ, իսկ ինձ թվում ա, չի փոխում: Ուղղակի գեյսկի երանգին ավելանում ա կուրությունը, էդքան բան:




> Հ.Գ. Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, թե երկրորդ-երրորդ անգամ կարդալ առաջարկողներն իրենց կյանքում, անգամ համաշխարհային բեսթսելլերներից, - քանի՞ գիրք են երկու անգամ կարդացել...


Սամ, ես ավելին կասեմ: Սովորաբար երկրորդ անգամ կարդում ես էն գործերը, որոնք քեզ ինչ-որ բան ասում են, ինչ-որ կերպ դուր են էկել, ոչ թե նրանք, որոնք դուրդ չեն գալիս կամ հա, չես հասկանում:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.10.2013), Sambitbaba (19.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Լիզ, Չուկ, Արէա և բոլոր Այգում-ը սիրողներ… 
> 
> Գրողը գրել գիտի, բայց դժբածխտաբար սա ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ գրական ստեղծագործություն լինելու համար շատ կեղծ ա… մի քիչ նույնիսկ չափից ավելի…
> 
> բացատրեմ… դիալոգը բացարձակապես սխալ ա՝ աղջկա ու տղայի…  հակասությունները (տեխնիկական) ստիպում են չհավատալ, օրինակ Սերոբն ասում ա դու էն օրը շատ սիրուն էիր ու մանրամասն նկարագրում ա հագած շորը ժապավենը ու հետո էլ ասում ա որ բայց ինքը աֆիցիանտի դնչին էր նայում… սա կարա ասի հեղինակը նկարագրելով էդ զույգին, բայց ոչ մենկն ով ենկերուհուն ասում ա որ չի սիրում… …


  Միթե  այսքան  երկար-բարակ  քննարկումները  չեն  խոսում  այն  մասին, որ  պատմվածքը  լավն  է  կամ  առնվազն  շատ  հետաքրքիր  ու  հակասական ?

----------


## ivy

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, դուք գեղարվեստական գրականություն ո՞նց եք կարդում։ Կարդում եք, չեք հասկանում կամ չեք հավանում, նույնիսկ էնքան, որ մինչև վերջ չեք ձգում, հետո մեկ էլ գալիս են խելոք ձյաձյաներ, նստում ձեր կողքին ու սկսում բացատրել, թե ինչն ինչոց է, մի քիչ էլ հեղինակից պատմում, ու մեկ էլ դուք միանգամից գլխի եք ընկնում, թե ոնց էիք չարաչար սխալվել էդ գործի հաշվով։
Դե չեմ ուզում ասել՝ «մանկապարտեզ», բայց որ ասեմ՝ «դպրոց», հաստատ սխալված չեմ լինի։

----------

Alphaone (18.10.2013), E-la Via (18.10.2013), Sambitbaba (19.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միթե  այսքան  երկար-բարակ  քննարկումները  չեն  խոսում  այն  մասին, որ  պատմվածքը  լավն  է  կամ  առնվազն  շատ  հետաքրքիր  ու  հակասական ?


քննարկումնեհրը մեծացնում ա գործի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունն ու գովազդում ա… բայց երբեք չի լավացնում ոչ էլ հետաքրքրացնում ա…

----------

E-la Via (18.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> քննարկումնեհրը մեծացնում ա գործի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրությունն ու գովազդում ա… բայց երբեք չի լավացնում ոչ էլ հետաքրքրացնում ա…


  Ես  շառ  հեռու  եմ գրականությունից  և  գրքեր  չեմ  կարդում  և  այլն և  այլն ...  ստեղ  ահագին  հասյացողներ  կան  և  թող  ուղղեն  եթե  սխալվում  են:  Եթե  չոր  նայենք  ու  ստեղծագործությունները  երկու  մեծ  խմբի  բաժանենք,  ապա  գոյություն  ունի  դրանց  երկու  մեծ  խումբ:  Մեկի  մեջ  դրամատուրգիան  ա  շատ,  հավես  ա  կարդալը,  հաճույք  ես  ստանում, պատկերավոր  ա, սյուժեն  գրավում  ա: Իսկ  մյուս  մեծ  խումբը  երևի  նա  է,  որ  լարվում  ես,  ընգնում  մտքերի  ու  փնտրտուքների  մեջ, ռեբուսի  ,  գլուխկոտրուկի  նման բան  ա,  փորձում  ես  մեկնաբանել  , իմաստ  գտնել, ոբշմ  մտորել:  Ես  երկրորդ  խումբը  չեմ  սիրում:  Հիմի  ասածս  ինչ  ա:  Այգին  հավանողները  , ըստ  երևույթին, այդ  երկրորդ  խմբի  ստեղծագործությունների  սիրահար  են,  երբ  շատ  դժվար  ա  պատմվածքը  հասկանալ :  Ու  էտպես  խավարի  մեջ  էլ  կմնա  քանի  հեղինակը  իր  մեկնաբանությունները  չի  տվել:  Այգին  սիրողները  ամենայն  հավանականությամբ  ոչ  միանշանակ  գործերի  սիրահար  են:  Կարող  ա  պրիմիտիվ  ա  հնչում, բայց  իմ  կարծիքով  էտ  ըտենց  ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասեմ, Մեֆը վրես կղժժա, Գալաթեայի վիճակն էլ եմ պատկերացնում, հա ակումբ մտնելիս քո գործն են բմբլում, բայց դե դրված ա քննարկման, իմ մեղքով չէ: Ոչ մի բան պետք չէր փոխել, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե հերոսը կույր էր, կույրս չէր, գեյ էր, գեյ չէր: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ իրականում էդ ամենը ուշադիր ընթերցողի համար լավ էլ ընթերցելի էր, բայց... *Մեֆ, այ էստեղ ղժժա, դժվար էր կարդացվում՝ երկխոսությունների մասով, մի քիչ ավելի խոսակցականոտ գրական լեզու լիներ, խելքս գնում ա, երբ բարձր գրական լեզուն նենց են կիրառում, որ խոսակցական ա թվում, հեշտ կարդացվեր, առանց ավելորդ ճիգի, սաղս էլ ամեն ինչ կտեսնեինք ու գուցե էլի լիքը բաներ:*


Շին ջան, հիմնականում զգացմունքային ու ռոմանտիկ ընթերցողներն են սիրել ու մազերդ կպոկեն եթե մի հատ թարս բան ասես… ու մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ռոմանտիկ ու զգացմունքային ա, բան չես կարող ասել… էտ ա… 

Շին ջան, իմ կարծիքվ, նավակից սկսած կեղծ ա… դիալոգն էլ բացարձակապես չի կպնում, կեղծ ա նայվում… ասում ես, ցույց ես տալիս, բայց չի ընդունվում…

ասեմ… տղան աղջկան հրավիրում ա նավակով լճում զբոսանքի, որ ասի որ իրեն այլևս չի սիրում, իսկ աղջիկն ասում ա "- Ինձ բերել նստեցրել ես էս քնձռոտ փայտի կտորի մեջ, որ ասես, որ թողնո՞ւմ ես ինձ, լավ չե՞ս դու: Ավելի շուտ չէիր կարո՞ղ ասել: Գիտես՝ չեմ սիրում ջրի վրա լինել:"… ստեղ շատ եմ հուզվել… լացել եմ…

----------


## E-la Via

Թեկուզ  ահագին խոսվեց ՛՛Այգում՛՛-ի մասին, բայց մի բան էլ ես ասեմ:

Պատմվածքը չեմ վերընթերցել… կարդալով այն շատ հավանողնի կարծիքները՝  ըմբռնել եմ նրանց տեսակետները ու հասկացել, որ վերընթերցումն ինձ ոչինչ չի տա: Համառորեն չեմ կառչում իմ տեսակետից: Ուղղակի այս պատմվածքն ինձ ոչինչ չտվեց: 
Շատ զարմացա, երբ քննարկումները կարդալով՝ տեսա, թե որքան մարդ կուրության պահը չի նկատել: Հեղինակը դա բավական պարզ է ցույց տվել:

Հասկացա, որ կույր է կերպարը միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ պատմվածքում հասա սուպերմարկետի կողքով նրա անցնելուն ու սոպրանոները հաշվելուն: Սրա վրա հավանաբար հատուկ ուշադրություն դարձրեցի վերջերս զգայարանների մասին մի շարք հոդվածներ կարդալու շնորհիվ: Տեսողություն ունեցողները հիմնականում, եթե իհարկե չունեն լավ երաժշտական լսողություն, հազվադեպ ուշադրություն կդարձնեն սուպերմարկետից եկող ձայներին, դեռ մի բան էլ սոպրանոները կտարբերեն: Բացի այդ, եթե տեսողություն ունեցողը դա անի, ամենայն հավանականությամբ դրա համար կկանգնի դռան մոտ ու աչքերը կփակի կենտրոնանալու համար: Ինչը մեր հերոսը չարեց, ուղղակի սահուն անցավ Դրա համար բնակակն էր լճակի երկխոսությունը  ու հեռվից եկող աղջկա թաքուն լացը լսելը, ինչը մեծամասնությանը հասու չէ: Բայց դե կուրությունը ոչինչ չի փոխում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես  շառ  հեռու  եմ գրականությունից  և  գրքեր  չեմ  կարդում  և  այլն և  այլն ...  ստեղ  ահագին  հասյացողներ  կան  և  թող  ուղղեն  եթե  սխալվում  են:  Եթե  չոր  նայենք  ու  ստեղծագործությունները  երկու  մեծ  խմբի  բաժանենք,  ապա  գոյություն  ունի  դրանց  երկու  մեծ  խումբ:  Մեկի  մեջ  դրամատուրգիան  ա  շատ,  հավես  ա  կարդալը,  հաճույք  ես  ստանում, պատկերավոր  ա, սյուժեն  գրավում  ա: Իսկ  մյուս  մեծ  խումբը  երևի  նա  է,  որ  լարվում  ես,  ընգնում  մտքերի  ու  փնտրտուքների  մեջ, ռեբուսի  ,  գլուխկոտրուկի  նման բան  ա,  փորձում  ես  մեկնաբանել  , իմաստ  գտնել, ոբշմ  մտորել:  Ես  երկրորդ  խումբը  չեմ  սիրում:  Հիմի  ասածս  ինչ  ա:  Այգին  հավանողները  , ըստ  երևույթին, այդ  երկրորդ  խմբի  ստեղծագործությունների  սիրահար  են,  երբ  շատ  դժվար  ա  պատմվածքը  հասկանալ :  Ու  էտպես  խավարի  մեջ  էլ  կմնա  քանի  հեղինակը  իր  մեկնաբանությունները  չի  տվել:  Այգին  սիրողները  ամենայն  հավանականությամբ  ոչ  միանշանակ  գործերի  սիրահար  են:  Կարող  ա  պրիմիտիվ  ա  հնչում, բայց  իմ  կարծիքով  էտ  ըտենց  ա:


Բալթազար ջան, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ հետդ: Ասեմ ինչու: Ըստ էության, ես լարված սյուժեների սիրահար չեմ, դրանք ինձ չեն ձգում: Մեկ-մեկ որ շատ պարապ եմ մնում կամ մտածում եմ` էս ինչ գիրք ա, որ սաղ խոսում են դրա մասին, կարդում եմ (օրինակ` ԴաՎինչիի ծածկագիրը): Ես սիրում եմ գործեր, որոնց մասին երկար մտածում եմ: Օրինակ կա մի գործ, որի մասին երկու տարի ա մտածում եմ (մի անգամ կարդալուց հետո): Բայց արի ու տես, որ ինձ Այգին չի գերել: Այգին ինձ մտածելու չի ուղարկել: Դա ոչ գերիչ սյուժե ա ինձ համար, ոչ էլ մտածելու տեղիք տվող, այլ մենակ սիրուն պատկերներ:

----------

Baltazar (18.10.2013), E-la Via (18.10.2013), Mephistopheles (18.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ես  շառ  հեռու  եմ գրականությունից  և  գրքեր  չեմ  կարդում  և  այլն և  այլն ...  ստեղ  ահագին  հասյացողներ  կան  և  թող  ուղղեն  եթե  սխալվում  են:  Եթե  չոր  նայենք  ու  ստեղծագործությունները  երկու  մեծ  խմբի  բաժանենք,  ապա  գոյություն  ունի  դրանց  երկու  մեծ  խումբ:  Մեկի  մեջ  դրամատուրգիան  ա  շատ,  հավես  ա  կարդալը,  հաճույք  ես  ստանում, պատկերավոր  ա, սյուժեն  գրավում  ա: *Իսկ  մյուս  մեծ  խումբը  երևի  նա  է,  որ  լարվում  ես,  ընգնում  մտքերի  ու  փնտրտուքների  մեջ, ռեբուսի  ,  գլուխկոտրուկի  նման բան  ա,  փորձում  ես  մեկնաբանել  , իմաստ  գտնել, ոբշմ  մտորել:  Ես  երկրորդ  խումբը  չեմ  սիրում:  Հիմի  ասածս  ինչ  ա:  Այգին  հավանողները  , ըստ  երևույթին, այդ  երկրորդ  խմբի  ստեղծագործությունների  սիրահար  են,  երբ  շատ  դժվար  ա  պատմվածքը  հասկանալ :  Ու  էտպես  խավարի  մեջ  էլ  կմնա  քանի  հեղինակը  իր  մեկնաբանությունները  չի  տվել:  Այգին  սիրողները  ամենայն  հավանականությամբ  ոչ  միանշանակ  գործերի  սիրահար  են:  Կարող  ա  պրիմիտիվ  ա  հնչում, բայց  իմ  կարծիքով  էտ  ըտենց  ա:*


Ախր այ Baltazar, էս պատմվածքում ոչ մի նման բան չկա: Պարզ պատկերների սիրուն տեսարաններ են: Էստեղ լավագույն դեպքում կարող ես սիրունություն նկատել, կամ չէ: Գլուխոտրուկի ի՞նչ կա: Ի՞նչ բարդ բան կա: Կամ էդ ի՞նչ մի խորը թաքնված ասելիք կա, որ ընթերցողը չի հասկանում: Եթե իհարկե սխալվում եմ, թող հեղինակը ների ինձ այս պրիմիտիվ մոտոցման համար: Ուրախությամբ հետագայում կլսեի նրա մեկնաբանությունը, եթե նման ցանկություն ունենա:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Ախր այ Baltazar, էս պատմվածքում ոչ մի նման բան չկա: Պարզ պատկերների սիրուն տեսարաններ են: Էստեղ լավագույն դեպքում կարող ես սիրունություն նկատել, կամ չէ: Գլուխոտրուկի ի՞նչ կա: Ի՞նչ բարդ բան կա: Կամ էդ ի՞նչ մի խորը թաքնված ասելիք կա, որ ընթերցողը չի հասկանում: Եթե իհարկե սխալվում եմ, թող հեղինակը ների ինձ այս պրիմիտիվ մոտոցման համար: Ուրախությամբ հետագայում կլսեի նրա մեկնաբանությունը, եթե նման ցանկություն ունենա:


 Ախր այ  էլ-լա Վիա, կարող ա  և  ասելիք  կա, որի վրա  կարող  է  լույս  սփռել  հեղինակը: Բայց  համաձայն  եմ, որ  շատ  վատ  ա,  երբ իմաստը  հասկանալու  համար հեղինակի  մեկնաբանությունները  լսելու  կարիք  ա  լինում: Ասածս  էն  ա,  որ  դեռ  վաղ  է  խոսել  իմաստազուրկ  լինելու  մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վսյո, քվեարկեցի: Էլի չկարացա մենակ մի գործ ընտրել:

----------

boooooooom (18.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ու հիմա Ամիմիան բզիկ-բզիկ եմ անելու

----------


## E-la Via

> Ախր այ  էլ-լա Վիա, կարող ա  և  ասելիք  կա, որի վրա  կարող  է  լույս  սփռել  հեղինակը: Բայց  համաձայն  եմ, որ  շատ  վատ  ա,  երբ իմաստը  հասկանալու  համար հեղինակի  մեկնաբանությունները  լսելու  կարիք  ա  լինում: Ասածս  էն  ա,  որ  դեռ  վաղ  է  խոսել  իմաստազուրկ  լինելու  մասին:


Դե ուրեմն սպասենք հեղինակի խոսքին  :Smile: :

Ի դեպ, քվեարկությունը ե՞րբ է ավարտվում:

----------


## E-la Via

> ու հիմա Ամիմիան բզիկ-բզիկ եմ անելու


Հիմա ինչի՞:

----------


## Baltazar

> Դե ուրեմն սպասենք հեղինակի խոսքին :
> 
> Ի դեպ, քվեարկությունը ե՞րբ է ավարտվում:


Այս հարցումը կփակվի 19.10.2013, ժամը՝ 19:55-ին

----------

E-la Via (18.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Այս հարցումը կփակվի 19.10.2013, ժամը՝ 19:55-ին


Շնորհակալություն: Իսկ այս տեղեկությունը որտե՞ղ է գրված:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հիմա ինչի՞:


լավ իմաստով նկատի ունեմ, ուզում քննարկումը շեղել




> Այս հարցումը կփակվի 19.10.2013, ժամը՝ 19:55-ին


Չէ, 16:00-ին ա փակվելու:

----------

Baltazar (18.10.2013), E-la Via (18.10.2013)

----------


## Baltazar

> Շնորհակալություն: Իսկ այս տեղեկությունը որտե՞ղ է գրված:


*Նայել հարցման արդյունքները: Ո՞ր տարբերակ(ներ)ն եք հավանումՔվեարկողներ 29.* 

  սրա  տակ  ա  գրած  լինում  սովորաբար

----------


## Baltazar

> լավ իմաստով նկատի ունեմ, ուզում քննարկումը շեղել
> 
> 
> Չէ, 16:00-ին ա փակվելու:


  Կնկարվեք  ,  վիդեոն  էլ  կդնեք  ակումբում: Կունդերան  էլ  լավ  կկարդաս   :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Նայել հարցման արդյունքները: Ո՞ր տարբերակ(ներ)ն եք հավանումՔվեարկողներ 29.* 
> 
>   սրա  տակ  ա  գրած  լինում  սովորաբար


Բալթազար ջան, քանի որ միջոցառումը վաղը ժամը չորսին ա լինելու, էդ ժամանակ էլ փակվելու ա հարցումը: Ի դեպ, դու էլ, մնացածներդ էլ համեցեք միջոցառմանը: Ժամը չորսին Պրոցես

----------

Baltazar (18.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կնկարվեք  ,  վիդեոն  էլ  կդնեք  ակումբում: Կունդերան  էլ  լավ  կկարդաս


ես Ամիմիան եմ կարդալու  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> եթե դու տրամաբանական, հիմնավորված տեսակետ հայտնես կհամաձայնեմ… բայց մինչ այժմ չես արել…


Մե՛ֆ, բարի՛ գիշե՛ր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մե՛ֆ, բարի՛ գիշե՛ր


Բարի երազներ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բալթազար ջան, քանի որ միջոցառումը վաղը ժամը չորսին ա լինելու, էդ ժամանակ էլ փակվելու ա հարցումը: Ի դեպ, դու էլ, մնացածներդ էլ համեցեք միջոցառմանը: Ժամը չորսին Պրոցես


այֆօնօվ նկարեք, դրեք, էլի… կարդալու մասերը… "քննարկեմ"…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այֆօնօվ նկարեք, դրեք, էլի… կարդալու մասերը… "քննարկեմ"…


Այֆոն չունեմ ես

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, 16:00-ին ա փակվելու:


Բյուր, գուցե թույլատրես, որ ամեն դեպքում մրցույթը փակվելու-չփակվելու, երբ փակվելու մասին ինֆորմացիան բաժնի մոդերատորը տա՞  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, գուցե թույլատրես, որ ամեն դեպքում մրցույթը փակվելու-չփակվելու, երբ փակվելու մասին ինֆորմացիան բաժնի մոդերատորը տա՞


Արտ ջան, բաժնի մոդերն ինտերնետ մտնելու հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունի: Դրա համար էր կազմակերպչական աշխատանքները հեռախոսով անում: Ու դժվար` մինչև վաղը ցերեկը մտնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այֆոն չունեմ ես


դե, մի բանով նկարեք… հիմաամեն հեռախոս էլ նկարում ա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Օրինակ կա մի գործ, որի մասին երկու տարի ա մտածում եմ :


Կկիսվե՞ս…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես  շառ  հեռու  եմ գրականությունից  և  գրքեր  չեմ  կարդում  և  այլն և  այլն ...


Կներես, Բալթազար ջան, բայց ուրեմն բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ, այդ դեպքում քո այստեղ գտնվելու կայֆը ո՞րն է... 
Ես, օրինակ, ամբողջ կյանքումս ձուկ բռնել չեմ սիրել: Հիմա եթե նստեմ, ասենք, ու քյոյնա ձնորսների հետ ձկնորսության մասին սկսեմ կարծիքներ հայտնել, - և թող նույնիսկ հետաքրքիր բաներ ասեմ երբեմն, ինչպես դու ես հիմա ասում մեկ-մեկ, - բայց և այնպես, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչպե՞ս եմ ինքս ինձ բացատրելու, թե որն է իմ կայֆը... եթե ես ձկնորսություն չեմ սիրում... :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ամենայն հարգանքներով, ինձ թվում է դու ծայրահեղության մեջ ես ընկել։ Ոչ ոք քեզ ոչինչ դեմ չի տվել ու չի ստիպել, առավել ևս չի որձկում քո դեմքին. չես կարում մի կարդա ու տենց էլ գրի։ Ազատ ընտրության իրավունք բոլորն էլ պետք է ունենան։


Ոչ, Լիզ ջան, դեմ է տվել և ստիպել է: Ես Ռային արդեն ասացի. եթե սա ուղղակի պատմվածք լիներ՝ դրված "Ստեղծագործողի անկյունում", լրիվ կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ և ամոթ ինձ, եթե առանց հեղինակի ցանկության բերանս հանկարծ բացեի…




> Իսկ այստեղ ես զրկված եմ ընտրության հնարավորությունից, այստեղ՝ մրցույթ է և ես հարկադրված եմ կարդալու ամեն ինչ:


 Եթե ես ինձ Ակումբի անդամ եմ համարում, եթե ցանկանում եմ մասնակից լինել Ակումբի կյանքին, առավել ևս, եթե քիթս խոթել եմ "Մրցույթ" թեմայի մեջ ու գոնե մեկ պատմվածքի մասին ցանկանում եմ կարծիք ասել, ուրեմն ես պարտավոր եմ ինձ համարում կարդալ մնացած բոլոր պատմվածքները, որովհետև սա արդեն ոչ թե մեկ պատմվածքի քննադատություն է, այլ ամբողջ մրցույթի: Սա նշանակում է, որ ես իրավունք չունեմ բաց թողնել որևէ պատմվածք, հակառակ դեպքում իմ ամեն մի արտասանած բառ միակողմանի կլինի և անիմաստ: 

Ու եթե ես համարձակվել եմ պատմվածք առաջարկել որևէ մրցույթի, ես պատասխանատրու եմ այդ պատմվածքի համար բոլորի առջև, այլ ոչ թե միայն նրանց, ովքեր պետք է գովասանքի երգեր երգեն ականջիս: Եվ այո, ես հարկադրել եմ կարդալ նույնիսկ կարդալ չցանկացողներին, որովհետև նրանք կարող են արդարացիորեն ընտրել միայն մեկ դեպքում. կարդալով առաջակված բոլոր պատմվածքներն անխտիր, այլ ոչ ընտրովի:

Եվ հետո, Լիզ ջան, ես վերջինն էի, բայց և այնպես միակը չէի, ով այդպես արտահայտվեց… Ես ուղղակի բերանս քիչ ավել բացեցի: Իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև նրանց, ով ամոթից որոշեց ուղղակի լռել… Ճիշտն ասած, եթե էլ ամոթից՝ շատ քիչ ասացի…

----------

CactuSoul (19.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կկիսվե՞ս…


Մի քանի ժամ համբերի, թե չէ ինքնաբացահայտում կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի քանի ժամ համբերի, թե չէ ինքնաբացահայտում կլինի


Ախ դու մրցույթի՞ց էիր խոսում... Ես էլ գիտեմ ինչ-որ արտակարգ գիրք է ձեռքդ ընկել: Ափսոս…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախ դու մրցույթի՞ց էիր խոսում... Ես էլ գիտեմ ինչ-որ արտակարգ գիրք է ձեռքդ ընկել: Ափսոս…


Էհ Սամ  :LOL:  արտակարգ գիրք էր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այ քեզ բան... էկա տեսակետ հայտնելու` կարո՞ղ ա Կարենը Այբն ա, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ` հենց նոր քվեարկել ա  :Jpit: 
Այբ, այ Այբ, դու տարածքու՞մ ես: Էսօր կգա՞ս մրցույթի ամփոփմանը, համ էլ քեզ կտեսնենք:

----------

Այբ (19.10.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Այ քեզ բան... էկա տեսակետ հայտնելու` կարո՞ղ ա Կարենը Այբն ա, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ` հենց նոր քվեարկել ա 
> Այբ, այ Այբ, դու տարածքու՞մ ես: Էսօր կգա՞ս մրցույթի ամփոփմանը, համ էլ քեզ կտեսնենք:


Միջանկյալները չթողեցի, որ մրցույթին մասնակցեմ, Բյուր ջան: Չնայած ասեմ, որ ուզում էի մասնակցել: 
Էս անգամ էլ ինձ չեք տեսնի, բայց մի օր հաստատ հանդիպմանը գալու եմ: :Wink:

----------

Vardik! (19.10.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Հըլը որ թվի գրառմանն եմ անդրադառնում :LOL: 




> Էդ մինուս մեկի վրա ինչքան էլ կենտրոնացաք: 
> Երևի պիտի պարզ լիներ, որ դա իմ չափազանց սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:
> Ցանկացած գործ, լինի գրականություն, լինի կինո, լինի թատրոն, որը պարունակում ա դաժանություն, ու որտեղ էդ դաժանությանը հակադրվող ոչինչ չկա, ամբողջ ստեղծագործությունը հիմնված ա էդ դաժանության վրա, բռնության, անարդարության վրա, երբ չես բողոքում, վերաբերմունք ցույց չես տալիս, ուղղակի պատմում ես, սենց իմիջայլոց, իբր սենց բան էլ կա, տհաճ ու զզվելի ա իմ համար. ԻՄ ՀԱՄԱՐ, ժողովուրդ:


Արէա ջան, իմ համար տարօրինակ ա էն փաստը, որ «Ամիմիա»ն թողած «Կարեն»ի վրա են դաժան պիտակը դնում: Անձամբ ինձ համար «Ամիմիա»ն ա -1 մակարդակի, նախ անհասկանալիության, խառնաշփոթության համար, հետո զզվելի պահերի համար: Թող ների ինձ հեղինակը: :Pardon: 



Վայ, հենց հաջորդ գրառման մեջ Բյուրն էլ է՞ր նույնը ասել :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (19.10.2013), Enna Adoly (19.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (19.10.2013), Sambitbaba (19.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այ քեզ բան... էկա տեսակետ հայտնելու` կարո՞ղ ա Կարենը Այբն ա, մեկ էլ տեսնեմ` հենց նոր քվեարկել ա 
> Այբ, այ Այբ, դու տարածքու՞մ ես: Էսօր կգա՞ս մրցույթի ամփոփմանը, համ էլ քեզ կտեսնենք:


Հեղինակը չգիտեմ ով ա, բայց Մարիի կերպարն Այբին նման ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեղինակը չգիտեմ ով ա, բայց Մարիի կերպարն Այբին նման ա


Էս դու դեռ տա՞նն ես  :Angry2: 

Ու համ էլ, էսօր համեցեք Պրոցես, որ ժամանակին իմանաք, թե ով որի հեղինակն ա  :Jpit: 
Էս էլ իվենթը:

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Հեղինակներ*՝

Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները-StrangeLittleGirl
Հին ընկերը- Alphaone 
Կարենը- El La Via
Այգում- Գալաթեա
Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ-Սամ-Քլայն
Արտասուքե աղբյուրը-Արևանուռ
Ամիմիա- Lisbeth
ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ  ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ- Sambitbaba

----------

Baltazar (19.10.2013), boooooooom (19.10.2013), E-la Via (19.10.2013), LisBeth (19.10.2013), Արևանուռ (19.10.2013), Շինարար (19.10.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Բյուրի մեկը, շնորհավոր  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------

Alphaone (19.10.2013), E-la Via (19.10.2013), Enna Adoly (19.10.2013), Այբ (20.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրի մեկը, շնորհավոր


Մերսի  :Jpit: 
Էլի՞ մենակ առաջին տեղը գրավածին ես բանի տեղ դնում:
Ես շնորհավորում եմ նաև երկրորդ ու երրորդ տեղերը գրավողներին, Ալֆուշ, Գալ ու way (տնաշեն, սկի անունդդ չգիտեմ), ապրեք ժողովուրդ ջան:
Գալին մի հատ առանձին պաչիկ  :Kiss: 
Ու շնորհակալություն բոլոր իմ գործի օգտին քվեարկողներին  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (19.10.2013), E-la Via (19.10.2013), Enna Adoly (19.10.2013), Այբ (20.10.2013), Վոլտերա (21.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Հեղինակներ*՝
> 
> Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները-StrangeLittleGirl
> Հին ընկերը- Alphaone 
> Կարենը- El La Via
> Այգում- Գալաթեա
> Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ-Սամ-Քլայն
> Արտասուքե աղբյուրը-Արևանուռ
> Ամիմիա- Lisbeth
> ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ  ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ- Sambitbaba


բոլորիդ իսրտե շնորհավորում եմ…

ավել-պակասի համար էլ կներեք…

----------

Alphaone (19.10.2013), E-la Via (19.10.2013), Sambitbaba (19.10.2013), Շինարար (19.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին:

Շնորհավորանքներս հաղթողներին:

Ներողություններս Լիզին...

Հ.Գ. Բյուր ջան, Վեյ ջան, Ալֆա ջան, շատ ապրեք:
Դե, Բյուրն ու Ալֆան պարզ էին, բայց դու, Վեյ ջան, ինձ շատ հաճելի անակնկալ նվիրեցիր, - շնորհակալ եմ:


 :Վարդ:  :Վարդ:  :Վարդ:

----------

Alphaone (19.10.2013), E-la Via (19.10.2013), Enna Adoly (19.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Հեղինակներ*՝
> 
> Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները-StrangeLittleGirl
> Հին ընկերը- Alphaone 
> Կարենը- El La Via
> Այգում- Գալաթեա
> Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ-Սամ-Քլայն
> Արտասուքե աղբյուրը-Արևանուռ
> Ամիմիա- Lisbeth
> ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ  ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ- Sambitbaba


Շնորհավորում եմ, ժողովուրդ ջան: Կեցցեք դուք բոլորդ: Միանում եմ Մեֆի ասած ավել-պակաս կներեքին:

----------

E-la Via (19.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհավորում եմ, ժողովուրդ ջան: Կեցցեք դուք բոլորդ: Միանում եմ Մեֆի ասած ավել-պակաս կներեքին:


ապեր, էսի իմ վերջին քննարկումն էր… I'm out…

----------


## Շինարար

> ապեր, էսի իմ վերջին քննարկումն էր… I'm out…


Հա բա, գնա մի քիչ քաղաքականության բաժնին տիրություն արա, լրիվ ձեռից գնացել ա՝ քար լռություն:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ժողովուրդ, էս անգամ հինգ րոպե էլ չի տևել, խոստանում եմ հին ընկերը նոր վերնագրով ու ավելի մանրամասն կարդալու տհաճությունը Ձեզ պատճառել, շնորհակալություն հասկանալու ու ձայների համար, քանի որ ահավոր վախենում էի, որ էսքան կարճ ոչ մեկ մտածածս ու զգացածս չի հասկանա, ասելիքս տեղ չի հասնի, բայց 12 հոգի հասկացել էին:

Բյուր, Գալ, երկուսիդ գործն էլ էնքան շատ էին դուր եկել, որ չէի կարողանում ֆավորիտին առանձնացնել, դա մյուս քվեարկողներն արեցին, էնպես որ շնորհավորանքներս Բյուրին, պաչիկը՝ Լիլին... Բոլոր մասնակիցներին էլ շնորհակալություն, վեյ ջան, քո գործն էլ ես թեև հավանեցի, բայց երևի մինչև վերջ չհասկացա, քանի որ բոլոր մեկնաբանությունները կարդալուց ու հասկանալուց հետո կուզեի արդեն ձայն տալ, բայց ուշ էր  :Blush:

----------

E-la Via (19.10.2013), Sambitbaba (19.10.2013), Արամ (20.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ, էս անգամ հինգ րոպե էլ չի տևել, խոստանում եմ հին ընկերը նոր վերնագրով ու ավելի մանրամասն կարդալու տհաճությունը Ձեզ պատճառել, շնորհակալություն հասկանալու ու ձայների համար, քանի որ ահավոր վախենում էի, որ էսքան կարճ ոչ մեկ մտածածս ու զգացածս չի հասկանա, ասելիքս տեղ չի հասնի, բայց 12 հոգի հասկացել էին:
> 
> Բյուր, Գալ, երկուսիդ գործն էլ էնքան շատ էին դուր եկել, որ չէի կարողանում ֆավորիտին առանձնացնել, դա մյուս քվեարկողներն արեցին, էնպես որ շնորհավորանքներս Բյուրին, պաչիկը՝ Լիլին... Բոլոր մասնակիցներին էլ շնորհակալություն, վեյ ջան, քո գործն էլ ես թեև հավանեցի, բայց երևի մինչև վերջ չհասկացա, քանի որ բոլոր մեկնաբանությունները կարդալուց ու հասկանալուց հետո կուզեի արդեն ձայն տալ, բայց ուշ էր


Մերսի Ալֆուշ 
Ի դեպ, բախտդ բերեց, որ չեմ կարա վարկանիշ տամ, դե գիտես որ բառի  համար  :Angry2: 

Հա, մեկ էլ հատուկ շնորհակալություն էի ուզում հայտնել Լիզբեթին ու Այվիին: Նենց հավես էր, որ իրանք գործիս մեջ տեսել էին հենց էն, ինչ դրել էի, իրանց վերլուծությունները շատ դուրս եկան: 

Շին, էսօր բարձրաձայն կարդալու ժամանակ զգացի, թե ինչքան տեղին էր ասածդ  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (19.10.2013), Շինարար (19.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա բա, գնա մի քիչ քաղաքականության բաժնին տիրություն արա, լրիվ ձեռից գնացել ա՝ քար լռություն:


հա… գնամ… էդ անտեր քաղաքականում էլ ախր բան չկա… էտի քաղաքական դաշտից ա, Շին ջան…

----------

Շինարար (19.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մերսի Ալֆուշ 
> Ի դեպ, բախտդ բերեց, որ չեմ կարա վարկանիշ տամ, դե գիտես որ բառի  համար 
> 
> Հա, մեկ էլ հատուկ շնորհակալություն էի ուզում հայտնել Լիզբեթին ու Այվիին: Նենց հավես էր, որ իրանք գործիս մեջ տեսել էին հենց էն, ինչ դրել էի, իրանց վերլուծությունները շատ դուրս եկան: 
> 
> Շին, էսօր բարձրաձայն կարդալու ժամանակ զգացի, թե ինչքան տեղին էր ասածդ


Բյուր, էս մեկը լուրջ չէր, կատակ էր, դու էլ  :LOL:  ասա արդեն հումոր անել էլ չի կարելի  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, էս մեկը լուրջ չէր, կատակ էր, դու էլ  ասա արդեն հումոր անել էլ չի կարելի


ոչ մի տեսակի ինքնանվաստացում` անկախ նրանից լուրջ ա, թե կատակ  :Angry2:

----------


## Alphaone

> ոչ մի տեսակի ինքնանվաստացում` անկախ նրանից լուրջ ա, թե կատակ


Բյուր, ինքնանվաստացում չի էդ, վայ, մենակ հումորից բացարձակ զուրկ մարդը չէր հասկանա, թե ես ինչ նկատի ունեմ  :Beee:

----------


## John

> Տարբերակ 1.
> Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները
> 			
> 		
> 
> հետաքրքիր էր, հաճույքով կարդացի, «Բյուրական» ոճով էր, եթե նույնիսկ Ամստերդամն ու Երևանը հաշվի չառնենք  հավանեցի  մեկ էլ մի բան էլ կա, բայց էդ հետո հիշացրու կասեմ Բյուր, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո էլի  ի դեպ, եթե Բյուրը չի իրականում հեղինակը, ուրեմն իրան առանձին ասելիք չունեմ


Շնորհավորում եմ Բյուր ջան  :Smile:  ՈՒզում էի ասել, որ էս անգամ բավականին մոտ ես գրել հաղթող պատմվածքին, ու, չնայած մյուս գործերը տենց էլ ժամանակ չեղավ կարդալ, ենթադրում էի, որ հաղթողների մեջ կլինի գրածդ։ Մի հատ էլ առանձին ուզում եմ շնորհավորել, որ քեզ մոտ ստացվեց գրել քո ոճի մեջ ու որ քվեարկողների մեծամասնությանը դուր գա  :Smile:  
Մյուսներին էլ եմ շնորհավորում, անկախ հավաքած քվեների քանակից, դասեր քաղեք ու շարունակեք կատարելագործվել, ամեն ինչ առջևում է։ Սիրում եմ Ձեզ  :Smile: հեռվից

----------


## Baltazar

Բյուր  ջան , շնորհավորում  եմ. վստահ  հաղթանակ  էր: Շարունակիր  նույն ձևով:  Շնորհավորում  եմ, նաև  շնորհակալություն  հայտնում  մյուս  հեղինակներին:

----------

E-la Via (19.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ժողովուրդ, մեկնումեկդ էսօրվանից պատմեք, փլի՜զ

----------

boooooooom (19.10.2013), E-la Via (19.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Բյուր  :Smile: 

Մարի եսիմ որերորդ անգամ ապրես դու։
Քննարկողներին հատուկ շնորհակալություն, մրցույթին առանձնահատուկ հմայք հաղորդելու համար։
E-la via ամենալավ թաքնված հեղինակ, լավն էր Կարենը։

Ընդհանուր` ընդմիջման ժամանակն ա։

----------

Alphaone (19.10.2013), E-la Via (19.10.2013), Sambitbaba (19.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Ինձ էլ կներեք էշ էշ խոսալու համար։ Ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Նախ, խոստացածիս պես, *Լիզի* գործի մասին:

Լիզ, կյանքում ուռած չկամ դեռ, բայց միշտ ուզեցել եմ էդ էքսպերիմենտն անել:
Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, դու ուռել ե՞ս երբևէ, որ սենց ռեալ նկարագրել ես, թե ինչ ֆանտազիաներ կարան մարդու մոտ գան էդ ժամանակ:
Ամերիկերեն ասած՝ it was totally sick and I liked it. 
Էն որ սենց քրտինքի մեջ զարթնում ես ու սիրտդ կատաղած խփում ա, որտև աննորմալ, հիվանդ երազ ես տեսել ու առաջին  մի քանի վայրկյանը չես հասկանում ինչ ա հետդ կատարվում: 
Նկարագրություններդ կարդալուց էդ նույն զգացողություններն էին մոտս:  

Որպես ստեղծագործական արժեք դժվարանում եմ գնահատական տալ: Սա զուտ զգացականի մակարդակի վրա աշխատող գործ էր ինձ համար:
Սկոռիի բժիշկ լինելը հեշտ գործ չի  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա մնացածին:
*Բյուր* ջան, նորհավոր, ապրես:
*Way* ջան, դու էլ, լավն էր Կարենը:
*Ալֆ*, պաչ:

Իմ գործի հետ կապված, քննարկումները կարդալուց ահագին բան էր կուտակվել ասելու, բայց հիմա որ բացեցի գրեմ, հասկացա, որ հավես չկա շատ խորանալու: Բացի նրանից, որ անիմաստ ա:
Ամենաէական բաները կասեմ, հնարավորինս կարճ:

Կույր էր Դավիթը, չէր տեսնում, քյոռ էր քանզի:
Սա, որքան հասկանում եմ պատմվածքի առաջին նախադասությունը պետք ա լիներ, հաշվի առնելով, որ մարդիկ պատմվածքները ստեղ հաճախ կարդում են միայն հետո ասելու համար, որ կարդացել են ու դադարել են անգամ ակնհայտը նկատել: Սրա մասին հետս չվիճեք, որտև նախ, չեմ անդրադնալու ոչ մի գրառման, հետո էլ՝ ոչ ոք ինձ չի կարա համոզի, որ գլխավոր հերոսի չտեսնող լինելու փաստն ավելի  քան ակնհայտ էր: Ինչևէ:

Բացասական կարծիքների համար, որոնք կապված էին զուտ պատմվածքի հետ, շնորհակալ եմ, ինչպես միշտ:
Ինդիվիդուալ կարծիքներից անդրադառնամ *Բայի* կարծիքին:
Էլի ասեմ, պատմվածքին վերաբերող հատվածից ահագին զվարճացել էի, դու էն "Խլեբ ի զրելիշ"-ի զրելիշն ես լրիվ: Բայց ինչ վերաբերում ա էս հատվածին՝




> (ու, ենթադրում եմ, որպես գրող ու ընդհանրապես անհետաքրքիր մարդու գրած)


ֆաք օֆֆ մայ ֆիլոսոֆիքըլ ֆրենդ  :Smile:  Ու ենթադրություններիդ հետագա ճշգրիտ տեղակայության մասին կարաս Լեոնայից հարցնես, ինքը քեզ կուղղորդի՝ ինչ անես դրանց հետ: 

Ժող, մեկ էլ տենց պարզունակ, ռեֆլեքսի մակարդակի մի մտածեք էլի, այգու նստարանին նստած երկո տղեն պարտադիր չի, որ գոմիկ լինեն:  Մարդիկ բանանը մեկ-մեկ ուտելու համար էլ են առնում:

Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հասկացել էին գործը՝ ոնց ինքը կար: Ինձ համար շատ կարևոր էր էդ:

*Արէա, Չուկ*, առանձին պաչիկ ձեզ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (20.10.2013), Chuk (20.10.2013), E-la Via (19.10.2013), LisBeth (19.10.2013), Արէա (21.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2013), Շինարար (19.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

Ավարտվեց կյանքում առաջին անգամ նաև իմ մասնակցությամբ  զարդարվող գրական մրցույթը: Դե լավ հա, ՛՛Կարենը՛՛ չհավանող ակումբցիներ, էդքան էլ մեծ կարծիք չունեմ իմ մասին:

Նախ շնորհավոր *Բյուր* ջան: Այսուհետ չդադարես գրել այն, ինչ դու ես ուզում  :Ծաղիկ: :
*Alphone, Գալաթեա*, դուք էլ ապրեք: Տեղ-տեղ կտրուկ լինելուս համար՝ սորրի:
*Մյուս հինգ մասնակիցներ ջան,* դուք էլ ապրեք: Հավես ա գրելը ու եթե դրա ցանկությունը կա, անկախ ամեն ինչից, պետք է գրել:

Ասեմ, որ շատ հետաքրքիր էր լսել այդքան տարբեր, նաև իրար այդքան հակասական կարծիքներ մի պատմվածքի մասին, որի կմախքը թղթին հանձնելիս չէի էլ մտածում, որ այն մեկ կամ երկու մտերիմ մարդկանցից բացի կներկայացնեմ ավելի լայն մասաների, դեռ մի բան էլ մրցույթի կուղարկեմ: 
Ինձ համար անչափ կարևոր էր յուրաքանչյուրիդ կարծիքը: Շատ շնորհակալ եմ թե քվեարկողներին, թե քլնգողներին, թե վերլուծողներին,  թե պատմվածքն ուղղակի հավանողներին:

Գաղտնիք չէ, որ ցանկացած գրական մրցույթի ժամանակ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում հատկապես մի քանի ակումբցիների կարծիք-վերլուծությունները: Ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է ներկայացվող պատմվածքներին նայել նաև այդ մարդկանց աչքերով, բացի այդ շատ ուսուցողական է: Անկեղծ պետք է ասեմ, որ ամենից առաջ սպասում էի հենց այդ մարդկանց կարծիքներին, որոնք հիմնականում բացասական էին: Դրանք ինձ՝ հեղինակիս, ստիպում են ավելի սթափ նայել գրածիս, ավելի բծախնդիր մոտենալ ստեղծագործական պրոցեսին: ՛՛Կարենը՛՛ մի տեսակ շատ սիրեցի, ու դրա համար Էլ ավելի կարևորում եմ կառուցողական բնույթի՝ պատմվածքի հղկման ենթակա կողմերը մատնանշող կարծիքները, որոնց շնորհիվ կկարողանամ վերանայել, մշակել այն:

Մի քանի բան էլ ուզում եմ պատմվածքի մասին ասել, բայց շտապում եմ: Վաղն անպայման կգրեմ ու վերջապես կասեմ,թե էդ կաչաղակները ինչ էին նշանակում:

Մարի ջան, քեզ էլ շնուրհակալություն  :Kiss: :

----------

LisBeth (19.10.2013), Sambitbaba (19.10.2013), Գալաթեա (19.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Գալ, ես էլ եմ հասկացել ոնց որ ինքը կար, ինձ մի հատ էլ ա պաչ հասնում  :LOL:

----------

Գալաթեա (19.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (20.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ինձ էլ կներեք էշ էշ խոսալու համար։ Ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք։


…
Չեմ  պատկերացնում, թե ոնց եմ ներելու քեզ էն Դիանա Գրիգորյանի համար  :Beee: …

----------

Շինարար (19.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Սաղ հեչ բա ուղիղ հեռարձակումն ինչ եղավ, հա լավ գոնե տեսագրություն, կամ գրավոր մանրամասներ։ Սպասում ենք չէ…

----------

Alphaone (19.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> …
> Չեմ  պատկերացնում, թե ոնց եմ ներելու քեզ էն Դիանա Գրիգորյանի համար …


բա մինուս մեկը  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (19.10.2013)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> *Հեղինակներ*՝
> 
> Կունդերայի վեց պատահականությունները-StrangeLittleGirl
> Հին ընկերը- Alphaone 
> Կարենը- El La Via
> Այգում- Գալաթեա
> Ճանապարհ Մահից Առաջ-Սամ-Քլայն
> Արտասուքե աղբյուրը-Արևանուռ
> Ամիմիա- Lisbeth
> ԱՆՎԵՐՋԱՆԱԼԻ  ԾԱՆՈԹՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ- Sambitbaba


Շնորհավորանքներս բոլոր մասնակիցներին,  
նոր սիրուն պատմությունների սպասումով բոլորիդ ժպիտներ ու ՝ :Վարդ:  :Վարդ:  :Վարդ:

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2013), Baltazar (20.10.2013), E-la Via (20.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (19.10.2013), Mephistopheles (20.10.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> հա… գնամ… էդ անտեր քաղաքականում էլ ախր բան չկա… էտի քաղաքական դաշտից ա, Շին ջան…


Հա բա, քաղաքականությունից հույսներս կորցրած ազգ՝ մեզ արվեստին ենք տվել  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.10.2013), Sambitbaba (20.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա բա, քաղաքականությունից հույսներս կորցրած ազգ՝ մեզ արվեստին ենք տվել


չէ Շին, տենց չի… քաղաքականություն քաքմեջ արի հիմա էլ արվեստն եմ անում…

----------


## Շինարար

> չէ Շին, տենց չի… քաղաքականություն քաքմեջ արի հիմա էլ արվեստն եմ անում…


Էս պետության սաղ քաղաքականությունը էն բանից անողը դու եղար, չէ՞: Հիմա որ դու լռես, սաղ հարցերը լուծվում են, էլ խոսացող չկա՝ կարևորը:

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս պետության սաղ քաղաքականությունը էն բանից անողը դու եղար, չէ՞: Հիմա որ դու լռես, սաղ հարցերը լուծվում են, էլ խոսացող չկա՝ կարևորը:


իշտե ադանգ է… 

տենց չի… ընենց եմ արել որ էլ չի լինի դզել… մեր մոտ տենց ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վիդեո լինելու ա՞ թե չէ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վիդեո լինելու ա՞ թե չէ…


չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ


էդքան վատ ա՞ վիճակը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էդքան վատ ա՞ վիճակը…


դե Ալֆան պիտի նկարեր, չէր էկել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե Ալֆան պիտի նկարեր, չէր էկել


Մեկնումեկիդ մոտ հեռախոս չկա՞ր… աչքիս կա բայց չեք դնում

----------


## ivy

Ապրեն բոլոր մասնակիցներն ու հաղթողները: Որ ես չեմ մասնակցում, բոլորը կողքից նենց հերոս են թվում, որ տեսնում եմ՝ ոնց են դիմանում քննարկումներին:
Մի բան եմ ուզում ասել էս մրցույթների մասին:
Չգիտեմ՝ էլ երբ կլինի մրցույթ կամ կլինի, թե չէ, համենայնդեպս ասեմ: 

Ինձ հետ էլ է շատ պատահել, որ մարդիկ գրածս չեն հասկացել ու անգամ ջանք էլ չեն թափել հասկանալու, պտիչկայի համար կարդացել, անցել են առաջ: Էդ շատ անդուր զգացում է, հատկապես, որ ինքդ չես կարող գալ ու բացատրել, սկսում ես հույս ունենալ, որ ինչ-որ մեկը վերջապես կսկսի մանրամասն գրել գործիդ մասին ու «չհասկացողների» աչքերը բացել:
Հասկանում եմ, որ սենց նախագծերում լիքը գործեր են դրված ու ամեն մեկի մեջ խորանալը հեշտ չի, բայց ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես կարդացող չլինի, քան սենց «աչքի տակ անցկացնելու» մոտեցում լինի: Ու էդ նախ և առաջ ընթերցողների հանդեպ է վատ վերաբերմունք ստեղծում: 
Արդեն գրել եմ մի քանի էջ առաջ, որ ոնց որ փոքր էրեխեք լինեն, որ իրենք իրենցով ոչ հասկանալ կարող են, ոչ կարծիք ունենալ, սպասում են՝ «մեծերը» գան, իրենց ծանրակշիռ խոսքը ասեն, բացատրեն, որ նրանք նոր հասկանան ու կարծիք ունենան:
Ընդհանրապես, էդ կարծիքի պահն էլ է երբեմն շատ նյարդայնացնող: Շատերը հաճախ կարծիք ձևավորում են՝ միայն ուրիշների կարծիքը հաշվի առնելով, համեմայնդեպս կողքից էդ տպավորությունն է: Ոնց որ սեփական տեսակետ չունենան: Կուզենայի, որ էդպես չլիներ: Ու կուզենայի, որ ամեն մարդ ուշադիր կարդար նախ և առաջ բոլոր ստեղծագործությունները, ոչ թե քոմենթները: Ինքնուրույն վերլուծեր ընթերցածը ու իր և միայն իր անձնական կարծիքը հայտներ գործի վերաբերյալ՝ լիներ դա խիստ բացասական, թե խիստ դրական:
Էդքան բան:

Մրցույթի մասին եմ գրել, բայց էս մոտեցումը պիտի որ ընդհանրապես ամբողջ ստեղծագործական բաժնի վրա անդրադառնա:

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2013), E-la Via (20.10.2013), impression (20.10.2013), Lusntag Lusine (20.10.2013), Sambitbaba (20.10.2013), Արևանուռ (20.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> դե Ալֆան պիտի նկարեր, չէր էկել


Ալֆան պատշաճ կերպով տեղեկացրել էր, որ կարող ա գա, ոչ թե հաստատ կգա, իսկ հետո արդեն տեղեկացրել էր, որ հաստատ չի գա պատշաճ ժամկետներում, էնպես որ իրավական պատասխանատվության մի ենթարկիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Alphaone

Այվի գրառումը կարդացի, քիթս բարձրացավ մի քանի սանտիմետր, ախր առանց մեկնաբանելու բացառվում ա մեկնաբանություն կարդամ  :LOL:

----------


## Smokie

Բյուր շնորհավոոո՜ :Good: 

way ջան, Գալ ջան, ընդհանրապես չէի սպասում, որ հեղինակները դուէ կլինեք (way-ի նույնիսկ մասնակցելն էր ինձ համար հաճելի անակնկալ :Love: ) Ապրեք:

Ալֆա ջան ապրես :Wink: 

Սմաբիթ ջան, ես քո պատմվածքը իրոք շատ եմ հավանել :Yes: 

Սամ-Քլայն ջան, դու մի խռովի, աշխատի ավելի ու ավելի կատարելագործել գրելաոճդ, առանց կասկածելու, որ հաջողության կհասնես :Yes: 

Լիզբեթ ջան, Արևանուռ ջան, շնորհակալություն մասնակցության համար :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2013), E-la Via (20.10.2013), Sambitbaba (20.10.2013), Արևանուռ (20.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

Մի փոքր անդրադառնամ պատմվածքին:

Փոքր ժամանակ մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչ են նշանակում  բոզ, պոռնիկ ու նմաանատիպ այլ բառեր: Էս միտքն էր պտտվում գլխումս, երբ մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ հիշողությանս հեռավոր անկյուններիc վերհանվեց Կարենը: Այս բառերն ու դրանց հանդեպ ձևավորվող վերաբերմունքը մեր կյանք մտցնում են մեծերը: 

Պատմվածքը անբարո պահվածքի տեր կանանց երեխաների մասին է, որոնք հիմնականում ունենում եմ մեծ խնդիրներ, ու այդ խնդիրներում մեծ դեր է խաղում հասրակության վերաբերմունքը: Բացի այն, որն նրանք արդեն իսկ շատ հարցերում տուժված են, դեռ մի բան էլ մեծամասամբ չեն ինտեգրվում հասարակության մեջ: Իսկ խորթացումն էլ ծնում է նոր Կարեններ:  
Պատմվածքի նպատակն էր երևույթը ցույց տալ երեխաների աչքերով, ցույց տալ, թե ոնց են նույն երևույթին մոտենում երեխաներն ու մեծահասկաները:
Էրեխեքին հիմնականում չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչով են զբաղվում իրենց ընկերների ծնողները: Դա նրանց ուշադրությունը սկսում է գրավել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ տանը սկսում են քննարկել ընկերոջ ընտանիքը: Այծիկի նման մեկը կարող է փողոցում կանգնած հաճախորդ փնտրող ընկերոջ մորը նայել ու տեսնել միայն այդ կնոջ գեղեցկությունը: Գևորգի խառնվածքի տեր երեխաները խոսելու են իրենց ծնողների լեզվով, Վահիկի նմանները առանձնապես գլուխ չհանելով էդ ամենից՝ կույր հետևելու են իրենց միջի լիդերներին, իսկ Մարիները կարողանալու են դեմ գնալ մեծամասնության պահվածքին: 
Իսկ մեծահասկաները բաժանվում են հիմնականում արհամարհող-նետրալների, արհամարհող-ագրեսիվների ու երևույթին, ստեղծված իրավիճակին գիտակից մոտեցում ցուցաբերողների միջև: Ու ոնց Բյուրը նկատեց,  այս բաժանումը փորձել եմ ներկայացնել ընտանիքների միջոցով: Արհամարհող-ագրեսիվ Գևորգի ընտանիքը, Մարիի գիտակից մոտեցում ցուցաբերող ընտանիքը ու մյուս երեխաների արհամարհող-նետրալ ընտանիքները, որոնք կարող են իրենց վերաբերմունքը փոխել այս կամ այն հոսանքի ազդեցությամբ:
Դա ցույց տրվեց Գևորգի մոր հարևանուհիներին կատարած զանգով ու վերջիններիս կողմից երեխաների վրա արգելքներ դնելով: Ինչպես նաև Մարիի իր ծնողների հետ ունեցած երկխոսությամբ: Նույնիսկ այս ընտանիքում մոր զգուշավորությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ երևույթի հանդեպ միանշանակ վերաբերմունք չկա: 

Արէա,  ասում ես, որ պատմվածքում հակակշիռ չկա: Համամիտ եմ, քո պատկերացրած հակակշիռը չկա, հուսադրող հանգուցալուծում  չկա: Բայց Արէա ջան, ախր ես նույնիսկ իրական ՛՛կեղտը՛՛ չեմ նկարագրել: Իմ տեսած Կարենները անգամ մոտ չեն պատմվածքի Կարենի կերպարին: Նրանք շատ ավելի վատ վիճակում են եղել: Նրանց մայրերն ամենևին էլ գեղեցիկ , բակի երեխաներին քաղցրավենիք հյուրասիրողներ չէին: Վուլգար, գռեհիկ պահվածքով կանայք էին, որոնցից մեկն ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում տղայի մտավոր հիվանդությանն ու ամեն օր թարմացվող կապտուկներին: Իմ իմացած մյուս մայր կոչվածը ոչ ավել-ոչ պակաս իր կլիենտներին սպասրկել էր երեխաների աչքի առաջ ու նրանց օրերով սոված թողել: Իմ իմացած Կարենները երբեք ընկերներ չեն ունեցել, նորմալ գնդակ չեն գլորել, չեն իմացել բակում պահմտոցի խաղալն ինչ է թեկուզ կարճ ժամանակով: Նրանց թիկունքին երբեք ոչ ոք չի կանգնել: Էնքան հյուծված են եղել, որ սովամահությունից հազիվ են փրկվել, ու էդ ամենը  դաժան արհամարհող հարևանների աչքի առաջ: Էլ չասեմ, որ իմ իմացած Կարենների մամաներն անգամ չեն մտածել բնակության վայրը գոնե ժամանակավոր փոխելու ու էդպես էրեխեքի համար գոնե  կարճ ժամանակով նորմալ լինելու իլյուզիա ստեղծելու մասին: Իրականությունը այ սա է, Արէա ջան: Այ էս իրականությունը ես պատմվածք չէի կարող դարձնել:  Առավել ևս դրա վերաբերյալ հատուկ ընդգծված վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերել: Առանց այդ էլ պատմվածքում էդ իրականության շատ մեղմ տարբերակը շարադրելու ընթացքում անընդհատ մտածում էի, որ կեղծում եմ: Դրան գումարած իմ վերաբերմունքը ներկայացնելը ավելի անկարևոր կլիներ, երբ տեսել եմ մի ամբողջ շենքի, թաղամասի իրական վերաբերմունքը: 
Նույնիսկ այսօր մեզանից քանի՞սը  ունեն վերջնական ձևավորված կարծիք, մոտեցում, վերաբերմունք այս հարցի շուրջ: Գրեթե վստահ կարող եմ ասել՝ քչերը:
Այսօրվա իրականության երևակայական հանգուցալուծո՞ւմ է պահանջում գրականությունը: Չգիտեմ: Ես միայն գրական մրցույթի մասնակցելու հավես ունեցող մեկն եմ, որն էդքան էլ բան չի հասկանում գրելուց ու գրականությունից: Ես  փորձել եմ պատմվածքում միայն *ցույց* տալ ու ընթերցողին դրանով խնդրել, որ գոնե մի պահ վերանայի այս հարցը: 

Մյուս իրականությունը Գևորգն ու իր ընտանիքն է: Նմանատիպ ու շատ ավելի դաժան վարքագիծ ունեցող երեխա դաստիարակող  ընտանիքը իր պատճառահետևանքային բարդ կապերով Գևորգի կերպարի շնորհիվ կարող էի Կարենից ոչ պակաս ՛՛կեղտ՛՛ ջրի երես հանել:
Բայց քանի որ շեշտը Կարենի վրա է դրված՝ ավել չշարունակեմ:

Ասեմ միայն գիտեմ, որ ես չունեմ ոչ նորմալ գրելաոճ, ոչ տեխնիկա, ոչ փորձ, որ կարողնայի այնպես շարադրել, որ ինձ հուզող այս թեման ավելի լավ ընկալելի լիներ: Ու իսկապես շատ շնորհակալ եմ ձեր կարծիքների համար:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կաչաղակներին: Կարենենք ինչի՞ հերթական անգամ  հեռացան: Ճնշումից: Հարևանությունը, հատկապես հարևան կանայք կարծում եմ իմանալով Գևորգի հոր ու Կարենի մոր հարաբերության մասին ավելի զգոնացան ու ամեն ինչ արեցին, որ նրանց վտարեն այդտեղից: Չարից փորձանքից հեռու էլի:
Նմանատիպ կանայք ինձ մոտ միշտ ասոցացվում են կաչաղակների հետ:Կարենին ճանապարհելիս պատշգամբներում հենց նրանց տեսավ Մարին:

Ինչ էլ մի փոքր անդրադարձա: Կներեք, որ էսքան երկարացրեցի  :Blush: : 

Համ էլ ապրեք դուք  :Smile: :

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2013), CactuSoul (20.10.2013), Sambitbaba (21.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> բա մինուս մեկը


Տո էդ մինուս մեկը տանելի էր Բյուր ջան, բայց Դիանա Գրիգորյանը գոտկատեղից ներքև հարված էր  :LOL: :

Ի դեպ, Բյուր, մտքովդ հեչ անցե՞լ էր, որ Կարենի հեղինակը կարող եմ ես լինել: Ինձ մի պահ թվաց գլխի ես ընկել:

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տո էդ մինուս մեկը տանելի էր Բյուր ջան, բայց Դիանա Գրիգորյանը գոտկատեղից ներքև հարված էր :
> 
> Ի դեպ, Բյուր, մտքովդ հեչ անցե՞լ էր, որ Կարենի հեղինակը կարող եմ ես լինել: Ինձ մի պահ թվաց գլխի ես ընկել:


Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ոչ մի վայրկյան մտքովս չի անցել: Էլ Լիզբեթի վրա եմ գնացել` մտածելով, որ երկրորդ գործ ունի, էլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեի (ինքը սիրում է արդիական թեմաներ բարձրացնել), էլ վերջին պահին անգամ Չուկի, Դատարկության, Հովսեփի... Ով ասես մտքովս չանցավ  :Jpit:

----------


## E-la Via

> Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, ոչ մի վայրկյան մտքովս չի անցել: Էլ Լիզբեթի վրա եմ գնացել` մտածելով, որ երկրորդ գործ ունի, էլ Լուսնթագ Լուսինեի (ինքը սիրում է արդիական թեմաներ բարձրացնել), էլ վերջին պահին անգամ Չուկի, Դատարկության, Հովսեփի... Ով ասես մտքովս չանցավ


Վատ չի  :Smile: :
Էդպես էլ կարծեցի, երբ կասկածիս ժամանակ  ուղի հարցրեցի ու Արևանուռի անունը տվեցիր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի փոքր անդրադառնամ պատմվածքին:
> 
> Փոքր ժամանակ մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչ են նշանակում  բոզ, պոռնիկ ու նմաանատիպ այլ բառեր: Էս միտքն էր պտտվում գլխումս, երբ մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ հիշողությանս հեռավոր անկյուններիc վերհանվեց Կարենը: Այս բառերն ու դրանց հանդեպ ձևավորվող վերաբերմունքը մեր կյանք մտցնում են մեծերը: 
> 
> Պատմվածքը անբարո պահվածքի տեր կանանց երեխաների մասին է, որոնք հիմնականում ունենում եմ մեծ խնդիրներ, ու այդ խնդիրներում մեծ դեր է խաղում հասրակության վերաբերմունքը: Բացի այն, որն նրանք արդեն իսկ շատ հարցերում տուժված են, դեռ մի բան էլ մեծամասամբ չեն ինտեգրվում հասարակության մեջ: Իսկ խորթացումն էլ ծնում է նոր Կարեններ:  
> Պատմվածքի նպատակն էր երևույթը ցույց տալ երեխաների աչքերով, ցույց տալ, թե ոնց են նույն երևույթին մոտենում երեխաներն ու մեծահասկաները:
> Էրեխեքին հիմնականում չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչով են զբաղվում իրենց ընկերների ծնողները: Դա նրանց ուշադրությունը սկսում է գրավել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ տանը սկսում են քննարկել ընկերոջ ընտանիքը: Այծիկի նման մեկը կարող է փողոցում կանգնած հաճախորդ փնտրող ընկերոջ մորը նայել ու տեսնել միայն այդ կնոջ գեղեցկությունը: Գևորգի խառնվածքի տեր երեխաները խոսելու են իրենց ծնողների լեզվով, Վահիկի նմանները առանձնապես գլուխ չհանելով էդ ամենից՝ կույր հետևելու են իրենց միջի լիդերներին, իսկ Մարիները կարողանալու են դեմ գնալ մեծամասնության պահվածքին: 
> Իսկ մեծահասկաները բաժանվում են հիմնականում արհամարհող-նետրալների, արհամարհող-ագրեսիվների ու երևույթին, ստեղծված իրավիճակին գիտակից մոտեցում ցուցաբերողների միջև: Ու ոնց Բյուրը նկատեց,  այս բաժանումը փորձել եմ ներկայացնել ընտանիքների միջոցով: Արհամարհող-ագրեսիվ Գևորգի ընտանիքը, Մարիի գիտակից մոտեցում ցուցաբերող ընտանիքը ու մյուս երեխաների արհամարհող-նետրալ ընտանիքները, որոնք կարող են իրենց վերաբերմունքը փոխել այս կամ այն հոսանքի ազդեցությամբ:
> Դա ցույց տրվեց Գևորգի մոր հարևանուհիներին կատարած զանգով ու վերջիններիս կողմից երեխաների վրա արգելքներ դնելով: Ինչպես նաև Մարիի իր ծնողների հետ ունեցած երկխոսությամբ: Նույնիսկ այս ընտանիքում մոր զգուշավորությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ երևույթի հանդեպ միանշանակ վերաբերմունք չկա: 
> ...


Էլա Վիա ջան, եթե իրակաբնությունը սա ա, ինչի՞ ես  պարզունակացրել, կարգավորել ու դեռ sugar coat արել… ինչու՞ իրական խնդրին մի անգամից չես գնացել… երեխաների վիճակը հասկանալով կարելի էր նաև անբարոյական ծնողին էլ մոտենալ հասկանալու տեսանկյունից… 

դու խնդիրդ գերպազունակեցրել ես ու դարձրել պատմվածք… 

եթե դու խնդիր ես դրել հասարակական չարիքի խնդիր առաջ քաշել, ապա ստեղծագործական վավերագրությունն ավելի հարմար ժանր կլիներ 

ես պարզեցումներին ու ժեղումներին դեմ չեմ, դեմ չեմ նաև չափազանցումներին, բայց երբ դրանք աղավաղում են կամ ասեմ անիրական են դառնում, դրանից տեքստը տուժում ա, դառնում ա սարքովի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, մի քիչ էլ իմ գործից խոսեմ էլի  :Jpit:  Քանի որ սաղ միանգամից ջոկել էին, որ ես եմ, ոնց հասկացա, շատ չէին քլնգել: Բայց շատ հետաքրքիր էր երկու արմատապես իրարից տարբերվող, իրար հակասող կարծիքներ կարդալը  :Jpit:  Մեկը դժգոհեց չորությունից, մյուսը` սենտիմենտալությունից: Խոխմ էր:

----------

Alphaone (20.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էլա Վիա ջան, եթե իրակաբնությունը սա ա, ինչի՞ ես  պարզունակացրել, կարգավորել ու դեռ sugar coat արել… ինչու՞ իրական խնդրին մի անգամից չես գնացել… երեխաների վիճակը հասկանալով կարելի էր նաև անբարոյական ծնողին էլ մոտենալ հասկանալու տեսանկյունից… 
> 
> դու խնդիրդ գերպազունակեցրել ես ու դարձրել պատմվածք… 
> 
> եթե դու խնդիր ես դրել հասարակական չարիքի խնդիր առաջ քաշել, ապա ստեղծագործական վավերագրությունն ավելի հարմար ժանր կլիներ 
> 
> ես պարզեցումներին ու ժեղումներին դեմ չեմ, դեմ չեմ նաև չափազանցումներին, բայց երբ դրանք աղավաղում են կամ ասեմ անիրական են դառնում, դրանից տեքստը տուժում ա, դառնում ա սարքովի…


Ես, օրինակ, ոչ պարզունակ մի բան տեսա այստեղ, ոչ անիրական, ոչ էլ սարքովի, Մեֆ ջան…
Անբարոյական ծնողին էլ, իհարկե, կարելի էր մոտենալ. կարելի էր մի երկու հատ էլ հարբած սիրեկան ավելացնել… Բայց կարելի էր նաև չանել այդ ամենն ու Վեյը որոշեց չանել, և ինչպես հասկանում եմ, ոչ այն պատճառով, որ ֆանտազիան ու հմտությունը կամ ինֆորմացիան չհերիքեցին, - ոչ, ուղղալի նա հարմար գտավ նույնիսկ նման թեման մատուցել իր սեփական ոճի մեջ, չդավաճանելով ինքն իրեն:

Եվ հետո, ի՞նչ պարտադիր է, որ մարմնավաճառը նաև անասուն լինի… Աստված գիտի, թե մարդու գլխով ինչեր կարող է անցնել՝ առավել ևս մեր օրերում, - ինչը կստիպի նրան այդ ծայրահեղ վիճակին հասնել: Ինչևէ, նրա անասնությունից խոսելուց առաջ պետք է խոսել շրջապատող միջավայրի անբարոյականությունից, որը, արդեն իսկ դճբախտ կարեններին օգնության ձեռք մեկնելու փոխարեն՝ ավելի է մեկուսանցում նրանց շրջապատից ու մատնում է միայնության: Ինձ շատ էլ համոզեց Վեյի ներկայացրած մթնոլորտը:

----------

E-la Via (21.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Way ջան, ասել եմ, էլի։
Ես սենց թեմաների, սենց իրավիճակների նկատմամբ խորը ընդգծված բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեմ։ Ես կնախընտրեի չլինեին սենց թեմաներով գործեր էս տեսքով։ Հիմա շատերի մոտ անզուսպ ցանկություն ա առաջանալու դեմքիս թռնելու, բայց դե բան չկա, ես որևէ բանի մասին կարծիք հայտնելուց առաջ ուրիշների դիրքորոշումը հաշվի առնելու խնդիր չունեմ։
Դիանա գրիգորյանի մասին. նորմալ սերիալներում բացադական հերոսին վերջում մի վատ բան անում են, զգում ես որ հեղինակն էլ ա բացասական տրամադրված էդ արարքի, կերպարի նկատմամբ, դիանա գրիգորյանի մոտ սաղ իրար մորթում են, բացասականը էն մյուս բացասականին, դրականը քրոջը, էն մյուս դրականը հարևանի տղուն, բան, ու սենց իրար մորթելով էլ վերջանում ա, առանց որևէ լուծում տալու։ Ու բոլոր հարցերին էլի պատասխանում ա, որ իրականում ամեն ինչ հենց տենց ու մի բան էլ ավելի դաժան ա։

Էս իմ կարծիքն ա, ու ոնց որ երևաց բացառություն ա, ընենց որ նեղվելու պատճառ չունես։

----------

E-la Via (21.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Էլա Վիա ջան, եթե իրակաբնությունը սա ա, ինչի՞ ես  պարզունակացրել, կարգավորել ու դեռ sugar coat արել… ինչու՞ իրական խնդրին մի անգամից չես գնացել… երեխաների վիճակը հասկանալով կարելի էր նաև անբարոյական ծնողին էլ մոտենալ հասկանալու տեսանկյունից… 
> 
> դու խնդիրդ գերպազունակեցրել ես ու դարձրել պատմվածք… 
> 
> եթե դու խնդիր ես դրել հասարակական չարիքի խնդիր առաջ քաշել, ապա ստեղծագործական վավերագրությունն ավելի հարմար ժանր կլիներ 
> 
> ես պարզեցումներին ու ժեղումներին դեմ չեմ, դեմ չեմ նաև չափազանցումներին, բայց երբ դրանք աղավաղում են կամ ասեմ անիրական են դառնում, դրանից տեքստը տուժում ա, դառնում ա սարքովի…


Մեֆ, ստեղծագործական վավերագրության մի փորձ ունեմ ու Կարենը գրելուց առաջ էլ պատրստվում էի էդ ժանրի շնչով գրել, բայց չստացվեց: Մտադրվել էի մի բան գրեի, բայց երբ նստեցի թղթի առաջ, պատկերները լրիվ այլ ուղությամբ տարան: Ու, ճիշտն ասած, դա ինձ դուր եկավ: Բայց մեկ է, ոնց վերևում ասեցի, ես էլ եմ արհեստականություն զգում ու դա  կարծում եմ  երեխեքի մաշկի մեջ լավ չմտնելուց ու դրանով երկխոսությունները ոչ էնքան հաջող կառուցելուց էր: 
Տեսնենք գլելու մյուս փորձից ինչ դուրս կգա:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անբարոյական կնոջը հասկանալուն... Դե իհարկե կարելի է: Մարդու պահվածքում չկա էնպիսի բան, որ ցանկության դեպքում չկարողանամ հասկանալ ու նույնիսկ արդարացնել, որովհետև ամեն ինչին միանշանակ չեմ կարողանում մոտենալ: Ուղղակի պատմվածքում չանդրադարձա դրան:

----------

CactuSoul (21.10.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Way ջան, ասել եմ, էլի։
> Ես սենց թեմաների, սենց իրավիճակների նկատմամբ խորը ընդգծված բացասական վերաբերմունք ունեմ։ Ես կնախընտրեի չլինեին սենց թեմաներով գործեր էս տեսքով։ Հիմա շատերի մոտ անզուսպ ցանկություն ա առաջանալու դեմքիս թռնելու, բայց դե բան չկա, ես որևէ բանի մասին կարծիք հայտնելուց առաջ ուրիշների դիրքորոշումը հաշվի առնելու խնդիր չունեմ։
> Դիանա գրիգորյանի մասին. նորմալ սերիալներում բացադական հերոսին վերջում մի վատ բան անում են, զգում ես որ հեղինակն էլ ա բացասական տրամադրված էդ արարքի, կերպարի նկատմամբ, դիանա գրիգորյանի մոտ սաղ իրար մորթում են, բացասականը էն մյուս բացասականին, դրականը քրոջը, էն մյուս դրականը հարևանի տղուն, բան, ու սենց իրար մորթելով էլ վերջանում ա, առանց որևէ լուծում տալու։ Ու բոլոր հարցերին էլի պատասխանում ա, որ իրականում ամեն ինչ հենց տենց ու մի բան էլ ավելի դաժան ա։
> 
> Էս իմ կարծիքն ա, ու ոնց որ երևաց բացառություն ա, ընենց որ նեղվելու պատճառ չունես։


Ասում են , չէ՞, մարդ դիմացինի մեջ ամենից շատ տանել չի կարողանում էն ամենը, ինչ իր մեջ էլ ա խորը թաքնված տեսնում ու աշխատում ա դա նկատելու չտա: Երևի էս էր, որ իմ մոտ գործեց…

Դե լավ , հերիք դրամատիկացնեմ, իրականում էդ ՛՛խոցվածությունը՛՛ կատակ էր, Արէա ջան: Էդ մեկնաբանությունդ կարդալուց, երբ գլուխս բարձրացրեցի ու հայելում տեսա դեմքիս արտահայտությունը, մի կարգին ծիծաղեցի իմ վրա: Հավատա, խնդալու բան էր :Smile: :
Քո տեսակետն էլ հասկանում եմ:
Հուսով եմ, երբ նոր մի բան էլ գրեմ ու դու դա կարդաս, նույնքան անկեղծ կլինես կարծիքդ արտահայտելիս:

----------

CactuSoul (21.10.2013), Արէա (21.10.2013)

----------


## impression

Շնորհակալություն մասնակիցներին, բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր եկել էին Պրոցես նշված օրը նշված ժամին, շնորհավորում ենք Բյուրին, ով դարձավ հաղթողը. և հայտնում ենք, որ Բյուրը Պորցեսում ունի անվանական քարտ, որի վրա կա որոշակի գումար, ու նա կարող է օգտվել իր քարտից մինչև վրայի գումարի մարումը: 

Շնորհավոր, մերսի, հուսանք՝ հաջորդ մրցույթներին ավելի շատ մարդիկ կմասնակցեն, ու ավելի շատ մարդիկ կներկայանան օֆֆլայն հանդիպմանը:

----------

Alphaone (21.10.2013), CactuSoul (21.10.2013), Chuk (21.10.2013), E-la Via (21.10.2013), Դատարկություն (21.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, դավայ մի օր գնանք պրոցես խմելու, խմած ժամանակ դու աննախադեպ շանս կունենաս իմ քիթը ցցած տեսակին ճանաչելու ու կարանք լի՜քը խոսենք գրականությունից, ինչն ակումբի հանդիպումների ժամանակ չի ստացվի, քանի որ տպավորությունները հեղեղում են  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դավայ մի օր գնանք պրոցես խմելու, խմած ժամանակ դու աննախադեպ շանս կունենաս իմ քիթը ցցած տեսակին ճանաչելու ու կարանք լի՜քը խոսենք գրականությունից, ինչն ակումբի հանդիպումների ժամանակ չի ստացվի, քանի որ տպավորությունները հեղեղում են


Շատ լավ  :Jpit:  Ես կարող եմ նույնիսկ քեզ հյուրասիրել իմ մրցանակով: Ի վերջո, երկրորդ տեղն ես գրավել  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> Շատ լավ  Ես կարող եմ նույնիսկ քեզ հյուրասիրել իմ մրցանակով: Ի վերջո, երկրորդ տեղն ես գրավել


Անցա PM պայմանավորվելու  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ու համ էլ մի հատ ստեղ պաշտոնապես շնորհակալություն ասեմ Պրոցեսին էս մրցույթը հովանավորելու համար: Պրոցեսի ոտքը խերով լինի ակումբ, հենց էկավ, հաղթեցի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.10.2013), CactuSoul (21.10.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Ու համ էլ մի հատ ստեղ պաշտոնապես շնորհակալություն ասեմ Պրոցեսին էս մրցույթը հովանավորելու համար: Պրոցեսի ոտքը խերով լինի ակումբ, հենց էկավ, հաղթեցի


Դե էլ մի, դու էլի էիր հաղթել:

Շնորհավոր։ Ապրեն բոլոր մասնակիցները, որ մասնակցել էին, մենք էլ կարդացինք ու անուն կպցրեցինք  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (21.10.2013), Շինարար (21.10.2013)

----------

